# Knitting Tea Party 21 February '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 21 February 14

Wednesday afternoon  I always think I am going to start composing this earlier in the week so I dont have all of it to do on Friday. It will give me more time to find the recipes I want that will go with what I have been thinking about. And this week I have been thinking about fish. Kathy and i went out for lunch today at applebees. she had a pasta dish with shrimp on top (we wont talk about the hair she found in the pasta dish and sent it back for a new one  san hair) and it looked really good. Whenever I go to seattle my friend marge and I always go to shangaii gardens in the international district. We have probably been doing that for 25 years. And I have always ordered the same thing  garlic shrimp in hot suzchen sauce  and that is really spelled wrong. I love shrimp. We always have the sweet and sour soup  I could about make a meal just on that alone. So good. So I think for a while here we are going to talk fish.

I love salmon  I can stand canned salmon in salmon patties but you havent lived until you have salmon patties out of freshly caught salmon. Have only had them a couple of times but I would rank them right up there along with better than sex cake. I was invited to a surf and turf party once  the host did the salmon on the grill  no tin foil underneath  right on the grate  my goodness  talk about ecstasy. So this recipe caught my eye  maybe I should take it with me when I go to seattle and have Wendell make it. 
Pecan Crusted Salmon
Ingredients:
4 small salmon fillet s (1 lb.) 
2 Tbsp. Kraft Balsamic Vinaigrette Dressing 
1/3 cup finely chopped toasted pecans 
1/2 cup (1/2 of 250-g tub) Philadelphia Herb & Garlic Cream Cheese Spread 
1/4 cup dry white wine 
2 Tbsp. chopped fresh parsley 
Preheat oven to 400ºF. Brush flesh side of salmon with dressing; press into pecans until evenly coated.

Place, pecan-sides up, on foil-covered baking sheet.

Bake 13 to 15 min. or until salmon flakes easily with fork. Meanwhile, beat cream cheese spread and wine in small saucepan with wire whisk until well blended. Cook on medium-low heat 3 to 5 min. or until cream cheese spread is completely melted and mixture is well blended, stirring frequently.

Spoon cream cheese sauce evenly onto four serving plates; top with salmon. Sprinkle with parsley. 
Kraft Kitchen Tips
SERVING SUGGESTION
Serve with garlic green beans and hot mashed potatoes.
SUBSTITUTE
Substitute toasted hazelnuts for the pecans.
HOW TO DOUBLE THE RECIPE
This recipe easily doubles to make 8 servings. Just prepare as directed, doubling all ingredients.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/pecan-crusted-salmon-107045?cm_mmc=eml-_-mtdce-_-20140219-_-6009

My love affair with fish goes back sixty years. When we first moved to the church home for the aged we had a farmer whose wife was the head cook. Tom was doing his alternative service  I loved tom and Annabelle. She had hair to her waist  she would wash it and I would brush it for hours. And then in the blink of an eye she would whip it into a perfect bun  stick a hairpin in and cover it with a prayer covering. They were from Cumberland, Maryland  and they would go home by bus for a weekend every so often and every time they came back they would bring shrimp with them. They also had a television  and we didnt. so I spend some time over there  brushing annabelles hair and eating shrimp. They are probably both gone by now but they were sweet sweet people. I dont know if they would have like this recipe but I thought it sounded interesting.

Recipe Sriracha Spicy Baked Shrimp

©From the Kitchen of Deep South Dish

Yield: about four servings

Ingredients

For the Shrimp:
3 pounds of jumbo (16/20 count) shrimp, unpeeled
Salt, pepper, Old Bay and Cajun seasoning, to taste

For the Marinade:
1 (8 ounce) can of tomato sauce
1/4 to 1/3 cup of sriracha hot chile sauce (like CHA! by Texas Pete®), or to taste
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon of Kitchen Bouquet
1 teaspoon of liquid smoke
Zest and juice of 1 lemon
1 tablespoon of light brown sugar, packed
1/2 teaspoon of garlic powder
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon of red pepper flakes, optional
2 teaspoons of Herbes de Provence or Italian seasoning

Instructions

Use a paring knife or kitchen shears to carefully split along the back of the shrimp and remove the vein, but leave shells and tails on. Rinse and pat dry. In a large bowl, combine all of the marinade ingredients. Add shrimp, toss, cover and refrigerate for 1 to 3 hours. Layer shrimp in baking dish, seasoning with the salt, pepper, Old Bay and Cajun seasoning on each layer. Pour any remaining marinade on top and let rest at room temperature for 30 minutes.

When ready to bake, preheat oven to 350 degrees F and bake for about 20 to 25 minutes, depending on size, or just until cooked through, stirring several times. Do not overcook! Serve with sauce spooned over the top, hot French bread for sopping and plenty of napkins.

Cook's Notes: Jumbo shrimp in the count noted are recommended for this method, however, if you use a medium to large shrimp, reduce time to approximately 10 to 15 minutes, depending on size. I do the jumbos in the shell with the heads removed, but shrimp may also be prepared peeled as well. Cooking time will be shorter. Shrimp may also be grilled or broiled.

Source: http://deepsouthdish.com
My dad was a preacher  he was also married to his job. He never felt he could take any time off because they mght find someone they liked better  Ive just realized since he died how insecure he must have felt. They would have been hard pressed to find someone half as good. But every so often one of the parishioners would drag him off for a day of fishing in a cold water stream fed from mountain streams and snow. He would always come home with enough rainbow trout for at least one meal. I love rainbow trout. And I would love to fix it using this recipe. Hope on of you will do it for me and tell me how it tastes.

Rainbow Trout with Brown Butter and Salt-Roasted Beets

While most recipes simply call for boiling or roasting beets, the salt-roasting method here is chef Ashley Christensen's favorite. It requires a lot of saltenough to fully bury the beetsbut the end results are juicy, perfectly seasoned and popping with flavor. If you don't have enough salt on-hand, this dish will still be delicious with standard roasted beets.

8 small beets with their greens (about 3 pounds) 
3 pounds kosher salt (about 8 cups) 
2 tablespoons fresh orange juice 
1/4 teaspoon finely grated orange zest 
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
Sea salt 
Freshly ground pepper 
Four 6-ounce rainbow trout fillets, pin bones removed and skin scored on the diagonal at 1-inch intervals 
1/4 cup canola oil 
4 thyme sprigs 
4 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice 
4 tablespoons crème fraîche

Preheat the oven to 375º. Cut off the beet greens. Discard the stems and tear the leaves. In a baking dish, arrange the beets in a single layer and cover with the kosher salt. Roast for 1 hour, until tender; let cool slightly, then peel and quarter.

In a bowl, toss the beets with the orange juice, zest and 1 tablespoon of the olive oil. Season with sea salt and pepper.

Season the trout with salt and pepper. In a cast-iron skillet, working in 2 batches, heat 2 tablespoons of the canola oil until it shimmers. Cook half of the fillets skin side down over moderately high heat until golden, 3 minutes. Add half of the thyme and cook until the skin is crispy. Add half of the butter and turn the fillets; cook over moderate heat, basting, until just cooked through, 2 minutes longer; transfer to a plate. Discard the thyme.

Wipe out the skillet. Add the remaining 2 tablespoons of olive oil and the beet greens and cook, tossing, until just wilted, 2 minutes. Stir in the lemon juice and season with sea salt and pepper.

Serve the trout with the roasted beets and greens, spooning a tablespoon of crème fraîche on each plate. 
Make Ahead The whole roasted beets can be refrigerated for up to 2 days; rewarm and peel before proceeding.

Suggested Pairing Round, fragrant Chenin Blanc.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/rainbow-trout-with-brown-butter-and-salt-roasted-beets?xid=DAILY021914RainbowTroutWith

I have a few stables I always like to keep on hand  peanut butter, bread, milk, cereal and canned tuna. I can eat it right out of the can and have on many an occasion. I like good tuna salad and tuna-noodle casserole with those onions on top - one of the good things to come out of the seventies. But I can never remember of eating a tuna patty. That is why I found this recipe so interesting.

Hanoi Style Tuna Patty Salad Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Shellfish
Contains Wheat/Gluten

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 359, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 809mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 1g, Carbs: 61g, Cholesterol: 43mg, Protein: 25g 
Carb Choices: 4

Ingredients

1 1/4 pounds tuna, yellowfin, sushi-grade 
1/4 cup(s) scallion(s) (green onions), finely chopped 
3 tablespoon onion(s), red, finely chopped 
1 tablespoon ginger, fresh, minced 
2 teaspoon fish sauce 
1 tablespoon soy sauce, less sodium 
1 teaspoon sugar, brown 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
1/2 cup(s) water 
3 tablespoon fish sauce 
2 tablespoon sugar, granulated 
2 tablespoon vinegar, rice, or cider vinegar 
2 tablespoon lime juice 
1 tablespoon ginger, fresh, minced 
1 clove(s) garlic 
12 ounce(s) rice noodles, thin rice noodles or thin rice sticks 
6 cup(s) lettuce, romaine, shredded 
2 cup(s) sprouts, mung bean 
2 medium carrot(s), julienned or grated 
1/2 medium cucumber(s), English, thinly sliced 
1 small onion(s), red, thinly sliced 
cilantro, fresh, sprigs for garnish, or mint and/or Asian basil

Preparation
To prepare tuna: With a large chef's knife, chop tuna using quick, even, straight-up-and-down motions (do not rock the knife through the fish or it will turn mushy). Continue chopping, rotating the knife, until you have a mass of roughly 1/4-inch pieces.

Place the tuna, scallions, onion, ginger, 2 teaspoons fish sauce, soy sauce, brown sugar and pepper in a large mixing bowl. Gently combine, without overmixing, until evenly incorporated. Cover and refrigerate while you prepare the rest of the salad or up to 12 hours.

To prepare salad: Combine water, 3 tablespoons fish sauce, granulated sugar, vinegar, lime juice, ginger and garlic in a large bowl; stir until the sugar is dissolved. Reserve 1/2 cup of the dressing in a small bowl.

Bring a large saucepan of water to a boil. Add rice noodles and stir to separate well. Boil until soft but still resilient, 2 to 5 minutes or according to package directions. Drain and rinse the noodles under cold running water. Drain well, transfer to a medium bowl and toss with 2 tablespoons of the reserved dressing.

Add lettuce and bean sprouts to the dressing in the large bowl; toss to coat. Divide the mixture among 6 shallow serving bowls. Top with equal portions of the noodles.

Form the tuna mixture into 6 patties, about 3/4 inch thick. Coat a large nonstick skillet with cooking spray and place over medium heat (see Grilling & Broiling Variations). Add the patties and cook until firm to the touch, 2 to 3 minutes per side.

Place a tuna patty on top of each salad and drizzle each portion with some of the remaining dressing. Serve with a platter of carrots, cucumber, red onion and herbs and let diners choose their own garnishes.

Grilling & Broiling Variations: Preheat grill to medium-high or preheat broiler. Oil the grill rack (see Tip) or coat a broiler pan with cooking spray. Cook patties until firm to the touch, 2 to 3 minutes per side.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/hanoistyle-tuna-patty-

for some reason I have never had mahi mahi  heidi and gary had it when they went to Hawaii for their tenth anniversary  and enjoyed it very much. Im not sure if there is a restaurant in town that serves it. But sometime I need to try it just to see what it tastes like.

Teriyaki Mahi Mahi with Vegetables and Coconut Rice: Faking Fresh

Serves/Yield: 4 
Ingredients

2 cups rice 
2/3 cup coconut milk 
4 1″ mahi-mahi steaks (frozen or fresh) 
1 pineapple, cut into 1″-thick rings or 1 can pineapple rings 
2 cups hulled edamame 
1 cup sliced carrots 
1 cup sliced shiitake mushrooms 
1/4 cup diced green onions, greens only 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
For the teriyaki sauce:
1/2 cup naturally brewed soy sauce or tamari 
3 tablespoons honey 
2 tablespoons sweet rice wine 
2 tablespoons sesame oil 
1 clove garlic, minced 
2 teaspoons fresh ginger, minced 
Instructions

Cook the rice according to the package directions, substituting 2/3 cup of the water with the coconut milk.

While the rice is cooking, mix together all the ingredients for the teriyaki sauce with 1/4 cup water, stirring to incorporate the honey. Marinate the mahi-mahi in a zip-top bag with half the sauce for 30 minutes. In a separate bowl, place all the vegetables and the pineapple in the remaining sauce, stirring to coat. After 30 minutes, preheat your griddle over medium-high heat.

Brush the griddle with the olive oil. Remove the mahi-mahi and the pineapple slices from the marinade and place on the greased grill. Grill the fish for approximately 5 minutes on each side, the pineapple for 3 minutes per side.

Place the vegetables and the sauce they have been marinating in a sauté pan over medium-high and cook until the sauce starts to thicken, stirring frequently.

Place coconut rice in a bowl and top with the teriyaki vegetables, grilled pineapple, and the mahi-mahi steaks. Garnish with the green onions.

Notes: When choosing sustainable mahi mahi, look for troll/poll-line caught fish from the US Atlantic first, which receives a best choice rating from the Monterey Bay Aquarium Seafood Watch and an Eco-Best rating from the Environmental Defense Fund. A good second choice option is troll/poll-line caught mahi mahi from Hawaii.

www.simplebites.com

for some reason I lost the next three pages  not sure what the problem is. I see this machine spending a few days in the capable hands of ron the computer man in the very near future.

Its been raining all day  there is water laying around everywhere  there is no place for it to go  the ground is frozen. The driveway is still a solid piece of ice and if the temperature falls there is going to be some creative driving getting in and out of the driveway. Think I will not plan on driving anywhere tomorrow  think heidi is planning on going grocery shopping tomorrow  maybe I will go along for fun. I dont have to drive.

So with that said and being that I have not eaten since breakfast Im thinking this recipe might fill the bill and my stomach.

Eggplant Orzo Bake

Yield: Serves 4-6.

Ingredients:

1 large eggplant (about a pound), cubed and salted 
2 teaspoons herbs de provence 
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes 
1/4 cup olive oil 
1 carrot, peeled and diced 
1/2 sweet onion, diced 
1/2 red pepper, diced 
1 rib celery, diced 
3 cloves garlic, minced 
1 15-oz can fire roasted diced tomatoes 
8 ounces orzo pasta, cooked 
8-10 ounces mozzarella, cubed 
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese, grated 
Salt and pepper

Helpful Equipment: 
2 1/2 Quart casserole dish

Directions:
Cube eggplant into 1/2-inch cubes. Place cubes in a colander and sprinkle with about a teaspoon of salt. Put a bowl filled with water on top of the eggplant to press. Let sit for 30 minutes. Meanwhile, prep other ingredients.

You can cook orzo in advance. When done, rinse with cold water and toss orzo with a drizzle of olive oil to keep the pasta from sticking.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. When eggplant is done pressing, rinse with cold water. Heat 2-3 tablespoons of olive oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Once hot, add eggplant pieces and cook for 8-10 minutes until eggplant pieces are browned and lightly charred. Add herbs de provence and red pepper flakes to the eggplant and cook for another minute. Remove from the pan.

Add another drizzle of oil to the skillet. Add onions, carrots, celery, and red pepper and cook until veggies are softened. Add garlic and cook for another minute.

In a large bowl, stir together eggplant, veggies, orzo, tomatoes, and diced mozzarella. Season the mixture with a pinch of salt and pepper.

Transfer the mixture to a 2 1/2 quart (or 9x13) baking dish. Dust heavily with grated Parmesan cheese.

Bake for 20 minutes at 350 degrees F. covered with foil. Then uncover and bake for another 15-20 minutes.

Serve baked pasta while warm!

Macheesmo.com

I think I am on a pasta trip.

Pasta With Eggplant-Tomato Sauce Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 263, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 845mg, Dietary Fiber: 6g, Total Fat: 4g, Carbs: 47g, Sugars: 8g, Cholesterol: 3mg, Protein: 10g 
Exchanges: Vegetable: 1.5, Starch: 2, Other Carb: 0.5, Fat: 0.5 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients
1 medium eggplant 
1 medium onion(s), chopped 
28 ounce(s) tomato(es), Italian-style , cut up, drained 
1 can(s) tomato paste, Italian-style , 6 ounces 
4 ounce(s) mushrooms, canned 
1/4 cup(s) wine, dry red, or beef broth 
1/4 cup(s) water 
2 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1 1/2 teaspoon oregano, dried 
1/2 cup(s) olives, Kalamata, pitted 
2 tablespoon parsley 
salt 
pepper, black ground 
4 cup(s) pasta, penne 
1/3 cup(s) cheese, Parmesan, grated 
2 tablespoon nuts, pine nuts, (optional)

Preparation

Peel eggplant, if desired; cut eggplant into 1-inch cubes. In a 3 1/2- to 5 1/2-quart slow cooker, combine eggplant, onion, undrained tomatoes, tomato paste, mushrooms, wine or broth, the water, garlic, and oregano.

Cover and cook on low-heat setting for 7 to 8 hours or on high-heat setting for 3 1/2 to 4 hours.

Stir in olives and parsley. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Serve over pasta with Parmesan cheese. If desired, garnish with toasted pine nuts.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/pasta-with-eggplanttomato-sauce.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthmanagingdiabetes_20140216

or if you want to go out on a very long limb you might feed your family this.

Slow Cooker Lamb Stroganoff

Yield: 8 servings
Cook Time: 6 hour 30 min 
Ingredients:

1 3/4 pounds boneless lamb sirloin or leg, cut into 1-inch pieces
1 tablespoon olive oil
3/4 cup reduced-sodium beef broth
4 cups sliced baby bella or white mushrooms
2 cups sliced sweet onions
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 bay leaf
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
8 ounces (1 cup) light sour cream
1/3 cup Gold Medal® All-Purpose Flour
1/4 cup dry sherry
1/4 cup chopped Italian flat-leaf parsley
One 12-ounce package dried whole grain wide noodles, cooked according to package directions

Directions:
Trim fat from the meat. In a large skillet, brown the lamb in hot oil over medium-high heat. Drain off the fat.

In the insert of a slow cooker, combine the browned lamb, broth, mushrooms, onions, mustard, garlic, bay leaf, salt and pepper. Cover and cook on low-heat setting for 6 to 8 hours or on high-heat setting for 3 to 4 hours.

In a medium bowl, whisk together the sour cream, flour and sherry until smooth. Sir about 1/2 cup of the hot liquid into the sour cream mixture. Return all to the slow cooker; stir to combine. Cover and cook on high-heat setting for 30 minutes or until thickened and bubbly. Remove and discard bay leaf. Stir in parsley. Serve over hot noodles.

Nutritional Information per serving: Serving size: 1/8th of the recipe - Calories per serving: 373 - Fat per serving: 10g - Fiber per serving: 5g

WW POINTS per serving:
Points Plus Program: 9 Old Points Program: 7

Source: RecipeGirl.com (adapted barely from Better Homes and Gardens Skinny Slow Cooker Cookbook), Houghton Mifflin Harcourt 2013
http://www.recipegirl.com/2014/02/17/slow-cooker-lamb-stroganoff/

or if you crave meat try one of the two following recipes.

Indian Beef Patties With Cucumber Yogurt Sauce Recipe

Quick Info:	
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Red Meat
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 241, Saturated Fat: 5g, Sodium: 377mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 12g, Carbs: 8g, Cholesterol: 75mg, Protein: 24g 
Exchanges: Dairy: 0.5, Vegetable: 0.5, Medium Fat Meat: 2.5 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients
1/2 cup(s) yogurt, low-fat plain 
1/3 cup(s) cucumber(s), chopped 
1/4 cup(s) onion(s), chopped 
2 tablespoon pepper(s), jalapeno, finely chopped, seeded 
1 tablespoon mint, fresh, or 1 teaspoon dried 
1/2 teaspoon cumin, ground 
1/2 teaspoon garlic, minced, or 1/8 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
8 ounce(s) beef, lean ground 
Indian flat bread

Preparation

For sauce, in a 
small bowl, stir together yogurt and cucumber. Cover and chill until ready to serve.

In a medium bowl, combine onion, jalapeño pepper, mint, cumin, garlic or garlic powder, and salt. Add ground meat; mix well. Form meat mixture into two 3/4-inch-thick patties.

Place patties on the rack of an uncovered grill directly over medium coals. Grill for 14 to 18 minutes or until patties are done (160°F),** turning once. If desired, serve the patties on flat bread. Spoon sauce over patties.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/indian-beef-patties-with-cucumber-yogurt-sauce.aspx?xid=nl_everydayhealthskinandbeauty_20140217

and this one  talk about comfort food  mash potatoes  lot of gravy  home frozen corn  I could scream.

Crispy Fried Meat Loaf

Serves: 6

What You'll Need:
2 pounds ground beef 
1 1/2 cups fresh bread crumbs 
2 eggs 
1/2 cup water 
2/3 cup ketchup, divided 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder

COATING
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
2 eggs 
1 1/2 cups Panko bread crumbs 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
1 cup vegetable oil

What To Do:
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a 9- x 13-inch baking dish with cooking spray.

In a large bowl, combine beef, bread crumbs, eggs, water, 1/3 cup ketchup, 1/2 teaspoon salt, 1/2 teaspoon pepper, and 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder; mix well. Place mixture in prepared dish and shape into loaf. Spread remaining ketchup over top.

Bake 60 to 70 minutes, or until no longer pink in the center. Let cool, then refrigerate at least 2 hours. Slice cold meat loaf into 3/4-inch slices.

To make the coating, place flour in a shallow dish; place eggs in another shallow dish and lightly beat. Combine Panko bread crumbs, salt, and pepper in a third shallow dish. Coat a slice of meat loaf on both sides with flour, then egg, and finally with bread crumbs.

In a large skillet, heat oil until hot. Fry a few slices at a time 1 to 2 minutes on each side, or until golden brown. Drain on a paper towel-lined platter and serve.

http://www.mrfood.com/Beef/Crispy-Fried-Meatloaf/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mrfooddaily20140215#tWA1Xh6hXck3Wf50.99

with one of these for desert.

Recipe Winter Peach Cobbler

Ingredients1 cup of self rising flour
1/2 cup plus 1 tablespoon of granulated sugar
Pinch of salt
1/2 cup (1 stick) of unsalted butter, divided and melted separately
1 (28 ounce) can of sliced peaches in heavy syrup

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Butter an 8 x 8 inch baking dish; set aside. Whisk together the cup of flour with 1/2 cup of sugar and a pinch of salt. Add 1/4 cup of the butter that has been melted and using a fork, mix together until crumbs form.

Sprinkle about 1/3 of the crumb mixture into the bottom of the prepared baking dish. Evenly distribute the peaches in the baking dish and pour all of the syrup on top. If juices do not nearly cover peaches add just a bit of additional water to cover. Top peaches with the remaining flour mixture, sprinkle the top with the remaining tablespoon of sugar and the remaining 1/4 cup of melted butter. Bake at 350 degrees F for about 50 minutes, or until bubbly, batter is cooked through and the top is lightly browned.

Cook's Notes: Please note this recipe calls for self-rising flour, not all-purpose. Double for a 9 x 13 inch dish. Rather than trying to evenly divide the melted butter, I just cut the stick in half and melt each half individually. For fresh peaches, peel and slice, sprinkle with an additional 1/2 cup of sugar and refrigerate for 2 to 3 hours before using - you'll need about 3 cups of slices - roughly 4 large peaches. If you substitute light canned peaches or unsweetened frozen peaches, the overall sweetness of your cobbler will be affected.

Source: http://deepsouthdish.com http://www.deepsouthdish.com/2014/01/winter-peach-cobbler.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+deepsouthdish%2FSeVH+%28Deep+South+Dish%29#axzz2tetiAr74

Peach Johnnycake

Makes one 9 x 13 inch cake

Ingredients:

Cake:
4 tablespoons butter
1/2 cup honey
1 egg
1 cup all purpose flour
1 cup corn meal
2 teaspoons Clabber Girl Baking Powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup milk
3-4 peaches, sliced (about 3 1/2 cups)

Streusel:
1/2 cup all purpose flour
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 1/2 cups pecans, diced
1/2 cup brown sugar, packed
1/4 teaspoon salt
5 tablespoons unsalted butter
Instructions:
Preheat the oven to 375°. Brush the bottom and sides of a 9 x 13 baking dish with butter.

For the batter:

Cream together the butter and honey on medium speed, then add the egg and mix for one minute. (The mixture may look lumpy-it is okay). Whisk together the flour, corn meal, Clabber Girl Baking Powder, baking soda and salt. Add the dry ingredients alternately with the milk, beginning and ending with the dry ingredients. Stir in the peaches and spoon the batter into the prepared baking dish.

For the streusel:

Whisk together the flour, cinnamon, pecans, brown sugar and salt. Add the butter and mix by hand to form crumbs. Sprinkle the streusel over the batter.

Bake for 50 - 60 minutes. (The amount of peaches make the batter unusually moist and therefore hard to use the toothpick or cake tester method). The cake is done when it springs back when pressed ever so gently in the center.
Recipe by Mani Niall - Mix it up with Mani

http://clabbergirl.com/consumer/recipes/index.php?mode=recipe&recipe=1072

Heavenly Apple Bake

Serves: 15

What You'll Need:
1 (20-ounce) package refrigerated sugar cookie dough 
3 apples, peeled and cored, sliced 1/4-inch thick (2 cups) 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
2 tablespoons (1/4 stick) butter

What To Do:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
Press cookie dough into a 9- x 13-inch baking pan, completely covering bottom of pan.

In a medium bowl, mix apples with lemon juice, 2 tablespoons sugar, and the cinnamon, and distribute evenly over cookie dough.

In a small bowl, combine remaining 1/4 cup sugar, the flour and butter, and mix with a fork until crumbly. Sprinkle over apple mixture and bake 30 minutes, or until top is golden.

Read more at http://www.mrfood.com/Misc-Desserts/Heavenly-Apple-Bake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mrfooddaily20140215#YwdWFXOTyGyYTpQL.99

Apple Strudel

Serves: 6

What You'll Need:

1 sheet (from a 1.25-ounce package) frozen puff pastry, thawed 
1/3 cup sugar 
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1 (20-ounce) can sliced apples, drained 
1/3 cup raisins 
1 egg, beaten

What To Do:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Place pastry on a baking sheet and unfold. In a medium bowl, combine sugar and cinnamon; mix well.

Reserve 2 teaspoons sugar mixture. Add apples and raisins to remaining mixture; mix well. Let sit about 2 minutes; drain off any excess liquid.

Spoon mixture down center of dough. Cut slits in dough 1 inch apart lengthwise down each side of filling. Brush each 1-inch dough strip with beaten egg and fold over dough. Brush top of pastry with remaining egg and sprinkle with reserved sugar mixture.

Bake 20 to 25 minutes, or until golden. Serve warm, or allow to cool before serving.

Read more at http://www.mrfood.com/Misc-Desserts/Apple-Strudel-from-Mr-Food/ct/1#6Xcj0lxeLWvei5Ov.99

Can you believe it  February is ¾ over already  going much too quickly. And valentine day is over for another year  is valentines day an international day or is it just we Americans that celebrate it. If you are like heidi  gary always gives her daisies (she prefers them because they last longer) and a small box of candy  she is on a diet to get ready for fort Meyers beach. So if some of you have indulged a bit in your box of chocolates here is something that is light and will not add calories to your day.

Ginger Tomato Salad Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Vegetarian
Good for Leftovers
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 37, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 78mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 0g, Carbs: 8g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 1g 
Exchanges: Vegetable: 1 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients
2 tablespoon vinegar, rice 
1 tablespoon ginger, fresh, finely minced 
1 tablespoon honey 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
2 cup(s) tomato(es), cherry, or grape tomatoes

Preparation

In a small bowl, whisk together rice vinegar, ginger, honey, and salt. Toss gently with tomatoes. Chill for 1 to 4 hours.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/gingertomato-salad.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthchildrenshealth_20140215

I have no idea if avocados have many calories or not. I would ask heidi except she and gary (he took an hour off work) are at the elementary school having lunch with avery  think heidi stopped at mcdonalds for avery and the sub shop for gary and her. She was hoping recess was inside  it is an extremely windy day. Granted  it is 34° outside but it feels like it is zero with the wind  the cold goes right through you. I digress  another recipe for those indulgers of valentine indulgers.

Avocado Tartare

Vegetarians can enjoy this fun riff on steak tartare, in which finely diced avocados are seasoned with all of the same ingredients as the meaty classic: capers, onions, mustard and Worcestershire sauce.

Ingredients:
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
2 tablespoons minced red onion 
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard, plus more for garnish (optional) 
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
1 tablespoon drained capers 
1 tablespoon chopped parsley 
1/2 small jalapeño, minced 
3 drops of Worcestershire sauce 
Kosher salt 
Freshly ground pepper 
2 medium Hass avocados, peeled and finely diced 
Toasted baguette slices, for serving

Directions:

In a medium bowl, stir the olive oil with the onion, mustard, lemon juice, capers, parsley.

Stir in the jalapeño and Worcestershire sauce and season with salt and pepper.

Gently fold in the avocados.

Mound the tartare in the center of plates and place a dollop of mustard in the center of each mound.

Serve with toasted baguette slices.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/avocado-tartare?xid=DAILY021714AvocadoTartare

I have to throw this one in ie: our discussion on lima beans last week  I do hope I did not post this last week  I would really like to make these  wonder if heidi would like lima beans better if I fixed them like this  she things they are dry and tastes like dirt. Lol

Mediterranean Lima Beans Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 190, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 312mg, Dietary Fiber: 14g, Total Fat: 8g, Carbs: 44g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 12g 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
2 cup(s) onion(s), chopped, fresh or frozen 
4 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon oregano, dried 
1 teaspoon cinnamon, ground 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, red, crushed 
28 ounce(s) tomatoes, diced 
20 ounce(s) beans, lima, frozen, (4 cups)

Preparation

Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add onions and cook, stirring occasionally, until soft, 3 to 5 minutes.

Add garlic and cook 1 minute more. Stir in oregano, cinnamon, crushed red pepper, tomatoes and lima beans.

Cook, stirring occasionally, until the beans are fully cooked and the mixture is heated through, 10 to 15 minutes. Serve hot.

another bar recipe  use it at breakfast or take it with you for hour midmorning coffee break.

Morning Maple Cranberry Pecan Oat Bars 
Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 16  Size: 1 bar  Old Points: 5 pts  Points+: 6 pts
Calories: 228  Fat: 13 g  Protein: 5 g  Carb: 27 g  Fiber: 4 g  Sugar: 12 g 
Sodium: 46 mg  Cholesterol: 0 mg

Ingredients:
cooking spray 
2 cups old-fashioned or quick-cooking rolled oats (gluten-Free, if needed) 
1/2 cup chopped pecans 
1 cup dried cranberries, chopped (by hand or in food processor) 
1/2 cup unsweetened plain almond milk (I used almond breeze) 
1/2 cup multigrain hot cereal, use GF, if needed (I used Bobs Red Mill 10 Grain) 
1 cup natural, unsweetened almond butter 
1/2 cup pure maple syrup 
1 tsp ground cinnamon 
1/4 tsp fine sea salt 
1 tsp pure vanilla extract

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350°F. Line a 9-inch square baking pan with foil or parchment paper and then spray with nonstick spray.

Spread the oats and pecans on a large rimmed baking sheet. Bake in the preheated oven for 6 to 8 minutes, shaking halfway through, until golden and fragrant. Transfer to a large bowl; add the chopped cranberries.

Bring the milk to a boil in a small saucepan set over medium heat. Stir in the multi-grain cereal and remove from the heat; let stand for 2 minutes. Add the nut or seed butter, maple syrup, cinnamon, and salt. Cook and stir the mixture over low heat for 6 to 7 minutes or until thickened; remove from the heat and stir in vanilla extract.

Immediately add the cereal mixture to the oats mixture, mixing with a spatula until coated.

Transfer the mixture to the prepared pan and flatten with the back of a measuring cup.

Place a large piece of parchment paper or wax paper atop the bar mixture and use it to spread, flatten, and very firmly compact the bars evenly in the pan. Cool completely. Refrigerate at least 1 hour or until firm.

Using the liner, lift the mixture from the pan and transfer to a cutting board. Peel off the foil or parchment and cut into 16 bars

You can use any type of mild flavored unsweetened nut butter, such as almond, cashew, or sunflower seed butter. Peanut butter would also work perfectly well in this recipe, but it can overwhelm the flavor of the maple syrup. Toasting the oats and pecans adds tremendous flavor, but if you are in a hurry, you can skip this step.

Once made, individually and tightly wrap the bars in plastic wrap. Store the bars at room temperature for up to 2 days, or in the refrigerator for up to 1 week. Alternatively, place the wrapped bars in an airtight container and freeze for up to three months. Let the frozen bars thaw at room temperature for about 1 hour.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2013/11/morning-maple-cranberry-pecan-oat-bars.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weightwatcherspointsrecipes+%28Skinnytaste%29

I have been having all kinds of trouble with my word program this morning  dont know if I will have to uninstall and then reinstall. I will call ron and see if I could drive over tomorrow and bring my computer for a tune up  it is not acting right.

I wanted to include these two recipes so I got them formatted the way I wanted them on their own word document and I am going to cut and paste and then let well enough alone. But I really think these recipes are different and that you will like them.

Please forgive any typos  I am not going to take a chance to spell chance  I am just going to let it go and hope it doesnt disappear. Lol

Kicked Up Cheesy Corn and Sausage Dip

This dip is perfect for any time of year. But I definitely plan to make this during the upcoming summer, when the local sweet corn is plentiful and bursting with fresh corn flavor. I might serve it as an appetizer. Or it may be a meal

Ingredients:
1/2 lb. sweet Italian turkey sausage
1 c. frozen corn kernels
1 c. chopped red bell pepper
2 c. (8 oz.) shredded Wisconsin pepper jack cheese
1/2 c. sour cream
1/2 c. mayonnaise
1 tsp. garlic powder
1/2 c. chopped green onions (green parts only)
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste

Preparation:

In large skillet over medium-high heat, brown sausage until no longer pink, breaking it up with a spatula into small pieces.

Remove sausage to plate lined with paper towel to drain.

Return skillet to burner (no need to clean it first), and add corn and red pepper. Stir occasionally, until pepper is softened, about 5 to 8 minutes.

Remove corn and pepper to plate with sausage, and cool completely.

In a medium bowl, stir together Pepper Jack cheese, sour cream, mayonnaise, garlic powder and green onions.

Fold in cooled sausage, corn, and red pepper.

Add freshly ground black pepper.

Serve immediately with crackers or sliced baguette.

http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2014/02/17/kicked-up-cheesy-corn-and-sausage-dip-recipe/

Cardamom Crumb Coffee Cake Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Egg
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 300, Saturated Fat: 5g, Sodium: 203mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 13g, Carbs: 41g, Cholesterol: 51mg, Protein: 6g 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

6 tablespoon butter, unsalted, cold, cut into small pieces 
1/2 cup(s) sugar, brown, light, packed 
1 cup(s) oats, rolled, old-fashioned 
1/4 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat pastry, or white whole-wheat flour 
1/2 teaspoon cardamom, ground, or cinnamon 
1/4 cup(s) nuts, walnuts, chopped 
2 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat pastry, or white whole-wheat flour 
2 teaspoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon cardamom, ground, or cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2 large egg(s) 
1/2 cup(s) sugar, brown, light, packed 
1 cup(s) buttermilk, fat-free 
1/4 cup(s) canola oil 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Preparation

To prepare oatmeal crumb:

Combine butter, 1/2 cup brown sugar, 1/2 cup oats, 1/4 cup flour and 1/2 teaspoon cardamom (or cinnamon) in a food processor. Process until the mixture is crumbly. Turn out into a bowl and add the remaining 1/2 cup oats and walnuts. Combine with fingertips or a fork until blended.

To prepare cake:

Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat an 8-inch-square pan with cooking spray.

Sift 2 cups flour, baking powder, 1 teaspoon cardamom (or cinnamon), baking soda and salt together in a large bowl. Whisk eggs and 1/2 cup brown sugar in a medium bowl until well blended, gradually whisk in buttermilk, oil and vanilla. Add the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients in 2 additions, stirring each time to thoroughly blend the ingredients together.

Spread half the batter in the prepared pan. Sprinkle half the oatmeal crumb evenly on top. Spoon the remaining batter over the crumbs and gently spread in an even layer. Top with the remaining oatmeal crumb.

Bake the coffee cake until browned and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, 35 to 40 minutes. Let cool for 10 minutes. Serve warm.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/cardamomcrumb-coffee-cake.aspx?xid=nl_everydayhealthmenshealth_20140217

but then I remembered I had forgotten our furry children so will include these to bring us to the end of this weeks opening.

Ball Of String Cheese

½ cup shredded string cheese  wouldnt any cheese work?
2 tablespoons soft margarine
1 egg
½ cup white flour

Preheat oven to 250°

Combine margaring, cheese and egg.

Add flour and form dough.

Separate dough into marble-sized balls

Bake on ungreased cookie sheet for 35 minutes.

Makes 1 dozen  oh yes  these are kitty treats

Now for our bow wow friends:

Short On Bread Shortbreat

½ cup honey

¼ cup vegetable shortening

2 teaspoons vanilla

2 cups white flour

Preheat oven to 350°

Mix honey, shortening and vanilla with flour

Roll into gold ball-size balls.

Flatten slightly and place on a baking sheet

Bake approximately 25 minutes until slightly browned.

Let cool on a rack or pan

Store in a sealed container

These are dog-licious  yield 24 treats.

Ive been meaning to tell you about the two books Wendell got me for chirstmas. I was surprised but it shows you how close we are  he had to look for them I know  and they are first editions  and the first of the series. I havent read them yet  maybe I will start one this weekend.

The first book is Yarn To Go by Betty Hechtman who also wrote If Hooks Could Kill .

The second one is While MY Pretty One Knits by Anne Canadeo which is a black sheep knitting mystery.

This is definitely it. --- sam

NOTE: when I first posted I noticed that I had not bolded the recipe names like I said I would. so I went back and did it - copy and pasted the new updated one and they still didn't stay bolded - i'll see what I can do about it.

sorry - I can't get it to work. i'll work on that aspect for next week.


----------



## Jacklou

First to reply! I like your meat loaf recipe. Sounds good. I like cold meat loaf sandwiches so may not get to the fried part.


----------



## Miss Pam

Happy weekend! Thanks again, Sam, for another great start. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Wow, all those recipes--sorry to say, though, I am not wild about fish. 

I'm just dashing by--long day/long week and I've been told I'm going out for supper, so that's nice. I do plan to catch up as soon as I can, though, and now at least, I'll get notifications.  Happy weekend, all!


----------



## machriste

Oh my goodness! The first page for me!!! Sam, the recipes look delicious. I especially like the salmon--will have to try it. Thank you for all the work you go to start every tea party off; we all appreciate it very much.

We've had a lot of snow and wind---AGAIN. I'm getting tired of it. Recommendation is not to drive anywhere today. Daughter and grandson Simon came to play trains this morning. Jack loves it.

Marilyn, I've been thinking about you and DH all day today. i hope the surgery went well and that your husband will rest easily tonight. Prayers are with you.

Caron, I'm so sorry for your flooded property and barn. Hope there isn't more of it and that you have good help for all the clean-up.

Another Marilyn


----------



## 81brighteyes

Wow! I'm thinking that Sam's fingers must be dreadfully tired from all that typing. You outdo yourself each week, Sam, and I imagine that your knitting has taken a backseat so that you can make sure that we put some variety into our meals. You surely spent a lot of time finding so many interesting recipes. Thank you.


----------



## Dorsey

Lots of good recipes, but you got me with all the seafood! Love our salmon, oysters, crab, clams out here in the PNW. The other recipes look interesting as well. And it is fun to get on the first page for a change!
Dot


----------



## Dorsey

Sorry, my computer is acting up also and I can't tell if this got sent.


----------



## Dorsey

Oops!


----------



## iamsam

I'm with you jacklou - love cold meat load sandwiches - you could always throw it in the fry pan with a little butter and brown the sides before putting it in a sandwich.

have you ever had fried balony (and I know that is spelled wrong) - very good - especially with mustard and a touch of horse radish.

I may be having a craft moment here - but want to welcome you to the knitting tea party whether I have before or not. just want to make sure. we will be here all week - lots of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - no need to be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> First to reply! I like your meat loaf recipe. Sounds good. I like cold meat loaf sandwiches so may not get to the fried part.


----------



## iamsam

hope you have a great dinner - what did you have? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Wow, all those recipes--sorry to say, though, I am not wild about fish.
> 
> I'm just dashing by--long day/long week and I've been told I'm going out for supper, so that's nice. I do plan to catch up as soon as I can, though, and now at least, I'll get notifications.  Happy weekend, all!


----------



## iamsam

Dorsey - I miss the fresh catch I used to be able to get when I lived in seattle - here in the Midwest we have to settle for frozen. there is nothing like buying off the boat and then racing home to get it ready. yummy. I always had them filet it - there would have been nothing left had I fileted it. --- sam



Dorsey said:


> Lots of good recipes, but you got me with all the seafood! Love our salmon, oysters, crab, clams out here in the PNW. The other recipes look interesting as well. And it is fun to get on the first page for a change!
> Dot


----------



## martina

Wonderful recipes for me, Sam, as I am real fish/seafood fan. Will be trying them when I move as new recipes are always better when shared with family, I think. Thanks for starting the new Tea Party so well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam you have out-classed your self! Rainbow trout usually have to be caught to be eaten here- and we have masses of salmon, and the Albecore Tuna- which I think is Sushi grade- delicious anyway! Hope Ron manages to track the computer problem!


----------



## martina

Julie, how are you today? Is it still very hot there. Cold here with very heavy showers but dry spells in between.


----------



## PittyPat

Wow you outdid yourself with the recipes, so many for me to try. I have to eat a lot of fish. While I was in Texas visiting my brother, I went to the Twisted Yarn , LYS in Spring Texas. So many beautiful yarns and such wonderful ladies. If anyone is near Spring, Texas, drop by the Twisted Yarn Shop. I bought enough wool to knit an aran cardigan for myself. It is complicated and I haven't done an aran sweater in a long time. So wish me luck. Hope everyone has a great weekend, thank you for this Tea Party, I love to come to it. PittyPat


----------



## jknappva

Dorsey said:


> Lots of good recipes, but you got me with all the seafood! Love our salmon, oysters, crab, clams out here in the PNW. The other recipes look interesting as well. And it is fun to get on the first page for a change!
> Dot


Welcome, Dot. I don't think you've joined us before. I know our host, Sam, will officially greet you. I hope you come back often ...we're here all week and Sam always has a chair for you and your beverage of choice.
And most of us have had the problem of multiple posts...we call them Gwennies in honor Gwen who was the first to do multiples....she had a new computer so we miss the 'Gwennies' from her.
Junek


----------



## darowil

Thanks Sam for some good looking recipes.
To do bold on KP you need to post and then click on edit. You will then have a little box on the die . I will post this now and then tell you how to do bold as I do it for you. Bold doesn't carry over from other documents for some reason. The same with colours etc.

*the box at the side has smilies and tags. look at the tags and find the one you want. bold so click on [, the b then].*To unbold simply add / before the b. And the same principle for the others. can do a range of colours not restricted to to just red green and blue.
Haven't tried the bottom tags.
When you are doing it it doesn't come up as bold, you need to either preview or post to see if it has worked. So no to see if it has worked.
The smilies are very easy just click on them and different symbols or words will come up- not the actual face untyil posted :-D :thumbup:
And now I can't get it to bold! *try again* This worked as you see. Not sure what was wrong before.


----------



## jknappva

Jacklou said:


> First to reply! I like your meat loaf recipe. Sounds good. I like cold meat loaf sandwiches so may not get to the fried part.


I don't think you've joined us before...hope you come back often. I love meal loaf sandwiches, too!
JK


----------



## jknappva

Jacklou said:


> First to reply! I like your meat loaf recipe. Sounds good. I like cold meat loaf sandwiches so may not get to the fried part.


I don't think you've joined us before...hope you come back often. I love meal loaf sandwiches, too!
JK

OOPS! I missed Gwen's Gwennies so much I decided to do my own.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I'm with you jacklou - love cold meat load sandwiches - you could always throw it in the fry pan with a little butter and brown the sides before putting it in a sandwich.
> 
> have you ever had fried balony (and I know that is spelled wrong) - very good - especially with mustard and a touch of horse radish.
> 
> I may be having a craft moment here - but want to welcome you to the knitting tea party whether I have before or not. just want to make sure. we will be here all week - lots of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - no need to be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Haven't had fried bologna in a loooong time!! When my daughter was about 3 yrs old, she called it 'curled up' bologna because if you don't cut through the side, it will curl when fried!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PittyPat said:


> Wow you outdid yourself with the recipes, so many for me to try. I have to eat a lot of fish. While I was in Texas visiting my brother, I went to the Twisted Yarn , LYS in Spring Texas. So many beautiful yarns and such wonderful ladies. If anyone is near Spring, Texas, drop by the Twisted Yarn Shop. I bought enough wool to knit an aran cardigan for myself. It is complicated and I haven't done an aran sweater in a long time. So wish me luck. Hope everyone has a great weekend, thank you for this Tea Party, I love to come to it. PittyPat


Welcome....I'm glad you decided to join us....we're here all week and Sam starts a new Tea Party every Friday.
Junek


----------



## siouxann

thewren said:


> have you ever had fried balony (and I know that is spelled wrong) - very good - especially with mustard and a touch of horse radish.


Happy Friday Everyone!
Thanks Sam for all of your work compiling those recipes. I'll definitely try the salmon, the tomato salad and the fried meatloaf, although I will substitute ground turkey for the beef. This week I finally got smart and copied & pasted the receipts as I read them instead of waiting to the "end" of the party.

I still haven't finished last week's party so will be bouncing between the two.

-Sue


----------



## pammie1234

Well, I don't know if I will even try to catch up on last week's posts or not, but I think I will at least try to stay on top of this week!

I am so glad that it is Friday!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love fried bologna sandwiches although haven't had one in forever---had to remember to cut slits in the sides so that you didn't end up with the bowl! I'll never forget when a boss of mine was coming over for dinner and he was quite the gourmet cook and knew so much about wines and spirits (was in the food service industry)...it was the first dinner party DH and I had for my work friends so I had gone all out to make stuffed peppers --- they were all very gracious and the next time we ate at his house, he served fried bologna sandwiches and I was so surprised -- he always said the stomach wants what the stomach wants! Truly, a delightful man.

Thanks for all the recipes, Sam. Love to make fish when I can put it in foil or a parchment paper wrapper or cook quickly on the outside grill.

I learned about celery root from the tea party and found some the last time I was at the store....it has found it's way into a frittata, a stew, and tonight in chilli -- I really like the flavor. Thanks for getting my family to eat one more kind of vegetable and probably more nutrients than in celery stalks.



thewren said:


> I'm with you jacklou - love cold meat load sandwiches - you could always throw it in the fry pan with a little butter and brown the sides before putting it in a sandwich.
> 
> have you ever had fried balony (and I know that is spelled wrong) - very good - especially with mustard and a touch of horse radish.
> 
> I may be having a craft moment here - but want to welcome you to the knitting tea party whether I have before or not. just want to make sure. we will be here all week - lots of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - no need to be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


----------



## siouxann

Welcome to Jacklou and Pittypat! I don't think I've seen you at the table before. There's always an empty chair and a full teapot, so drop in any time!


----------



## siouxann

Sam, I used to fry bologna slices in a little butter until they curled up into little cups. Then I filled them with scrambled eggs, and if feeling really decadent, melted some cheese for over the top. Trish really liked that for a weekend breakfast.


----------



## siouxann

Sam, are the fish in the Great Lakes edible? Being in ohio, I thought that maybe you could get some fresh(er) fish from there.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi -- good to see you on here again. Hope you had a lovely time in Hawaii....time to meet up again to catch up. I so enjoyed meeting you the last time. We'll keep you posted if we have another mini-knit a palooza headed our way too!! I didn't know when I met up with you, but we'll be heading to Maui in the end of June for my goddaughter's destination wedding...she'll have a reception later in Houston. But, her family is paying for the room lodgings and meals and we have enough frequent flyer points for the flights so we're going. Wish it was now, however. I kind of like our June weather here in Chicago and would rather take a respite from the cold by going to Hawaii in our winter time...but there's never a bad time to go to Hawaii, right?

Hope you and your family are going good.



Jacklou said:


> First to reply! I like your meat loaf recipe. Sounds good. I like cold meat loaf sandwiches so may not get to the fried part.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Welcome Dot and PittyPat....good to see you at the tea party. Are you working on any fun knitting or crochet projects?


----------



## PurpleFi

A very late good evening from Surrey, nearly midnight and I'm just off to bed.

Wishing you all a very good week end and sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.

And a big HELLO and welcome to all the new people.

Ok off to bed, catch you tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Dorsey said:


> Lots of good recipes, but you got me with all the seafood! Love our salmon, oysters, crab, clams out here in the PNW. The other recipes look interesting as well. And it is fun to get on the first page for a change!
> Dot


Welcome Dot- don't think I've seen you here before. We woudl love to hav eyou join us again- we are here all week- and there is almost always someone around as well.
And I've seen Pitty Pat another newbie I think and the welcome goes out to you as well.


----------



## Glennys 2

Sam: love the fish recipes. Unfortunately my DH doesn't particulary care for fish so I have it sometimes when we goout. Love Rainbow Trout and haven't had any for many years. Tried the spaghetti sauce from last week and we loved it. Was able to freeze 4 more meals from it.

Welcome to the new ladies. Just know you will love this place.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> I don't think you've joined us before...hope you come back often. I love meal loaf sandwiches, too!
> JK


I think I will try the meatloaf recipe-- already printed it out. My son loves meatloaf - this sounds like a good one.

Also like the shrimp recipe although we don't use much in the way of spices -


----------



## AZ Sticks

Marking my place to get my notices - I am caught up with last week!!! Yea Me - ttyl - luv- AZ


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Haven't had fried bologna in a loooong time!! When my daughter was about 3 yrs old, she called it 'curled up' bologna because if you don't cut through the side, it will curl when fried!
> Junek


I don't think I've had that since I was a child.


----------



## pacer

Sam...I love the salmon recipe. Might have to give that one a try as I have pecans in the freezer.

Caren...Praying for you and your family and animals. I feared how much flooding would take place in so many areas with the rapid melting of snow during this warm spell. I also am concerned about how much ice will develop when the temperatures drop this weekend.

Jeanette...So funny that you talk about a mini get together. I have been thinking about it myself. Tammie would like to see me again as well. A trip to Hawaii sounds wonderful. 

Has anyone heard from Marilyn yet on how her DH's surgery went today? Both are in my thoughts and prayers.

Time to get back to some knitting and watching of the Olympics. Take care and happy knitting.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Great recipes, Sam. I love fish & shrimp. My favorite place to eat out is Red Lobster, their garlic shrimp pasta is soo good.
We eat lots of fish but usually northern pike, pickerel, trout, perch or Mariah- which is great deep fried. Delbert loves halibut so when we go to the coast he would eat it every meal. A couple of years ago he went with 4 friends fishing at Port Alberni, he brought home 3 large salmon, so good on the BBQ or fried. His cousin cooked a big filet covered with brown sugar & mayonnaise, I don't have the recipe but it was really good.


----------



## Designer1234

I


siouxann said:


> Sam, I used to fry bologna slices in a little butter until they curled up into little cups. Then I filled them with scrambled eggs, and if feeling really decadent, melted some cheese for over the top. Trish really liked that for a weekend breakfast.


I used to do the same. Once Pat's heart starting acting up we were told no more processed foods although once in a long while we still have bacon and eggs. that sure brought back memories of my childhood. I loved baloney.


----------



## Bonnie7591

siouxann said:


> Welcome to Jacklou and Pittypat! I don't think I've seen you at the table before. There's always an empty chair and a full teapot, so drop in any time!


Always nice to see new people join the party


----------



## purl2diva

DH doesn't eat fish or even like the smell so I only have it when we go out. I love the dessert recipes with fruit. Cardamon is a staple in Scandanavian baking and I love it but it might be an acquired taste for some.

I DVRed the Olymoics so that we could go to see Monuments Men. We enjoyed it. I was a history major and concentrated on the world wars. DH made a good comment when he said that it was good that every few years someone makes a movie about WWII so that people don 't forget and younger people learn about what happened to the Jews under Hitler.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, how are you today? Is it still very hot there. Cold here with very heavy showers but dry spells in between.


Thanks for asking Martina- outside it is 29.6 degrees (celsius) humidity 56%. So it is quite hot- and I think I am flagging the grass for another day. Thank goodness your rain is intermittent rather than constant- you have had so much of it- we have not really had enough!
I am working the crown of the red chullo, I am making for the local Maori Anglican Vicar- reckon I should easily have it finished for Tuesday, when I may see her- or certainly will be able to leave the scarf and hat for her to collect.


----------



## Jacklou

Hope you and your family are going good.[/quote]

Hi Rookie. I haven't been on KPT for quite a while as we have been going through "stuff" again. My husband just had quadruple bypass surgery. Came as a surprise as he had no symptoms except for shortness of breath at times. Had it looked into and this was the result.


----------



## KatyNora

Hi, Sam and KTPers. It's been so long since I posted here that I feel almost like a newbie. I have tried to follow along most weeks but just don't seem to have enough time to keep up with everything. I've seen quite a few birthdays and anniversaries, sent good vibes to all with medical and family issues, smiled at all the lovely pictures, and cried a few times, especially for dear Charlotte. Even though I can't seem to keep up or comment, this group is still so important to me that I'm compelled to "eavesdrop" at the very least.

Your fish recipes brought back lots of good memories, Sam - salmon fishing at Westport with my dad (*many* years ago), trout fishing with my ex back when we were still getting along (also *many* years ago), eating mahi mahi at the food court in Uwajimaya, and a superb salmon birthday dinner cooked by my DD with fresh fish and veggies from Pike Place Market. Darn! Now I'm getting hungry!!

I have managed to get in some good knitting time recently. Right now, I'm making a simple scarf from the Rowan Kidsilk Haze I bought at Churchmouse Yarns when you were here last year. I seem to recall that you bought a ball of the same yarn, right? It is so soft!! Next up, I'm going to have a go at the Baby Surprise Jacket (in Seahawk colors, of course) for a young couple expecting their first baby.

OK, I've babbled on long enough for now. Just wanted to let you know that you all are in my thoughts every day - especially while I'm knitting. This should be a fairly quiet week here, so I'll try to keep up and maybe even join into the conversation once or twice. Love to all!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Mary --- that would be great....when you and Tammie come up with some dates, let me know.



pacer said:


> Sam...I love the salmon recipe. Might have to give that one a try as I have pecans in the freezer.
> 
> Caren...Praying for you and your family and animals. I feared how much flooding would take place in so many areas with the rapid melting of snow during this warm spell. I also am concerned about how much ice will develop when the temperatures drop this weekend.
> 
> Jeanette...So funny that you talk about a mini get together. I have been thinking about it myself. Tammie would like to see me again as well. A trip to Hawaii sounds wonderful.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Marilyn yet on how her DH's surgery went today? Both are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Time to get back to some knitting and watching of the Olympics. Take care and happy knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh my gosh....that is quite serious...hope he's doing much better. We'll have to catch up soon.



Jacklou said:


> Hope you and your family are going good.


Hi Rookie. I haven't been on KPT for quite a while as we have been going through "stuff" again. My husband just had quadruple bypass surgery. Came as a surprise as he had no symptoms except for shortness of breath at times. Had it looked into and this was the result.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

Okay -- another convert; I have some focaccia breach in the oven -- I just brushed some giardinara oil on the top and sprinkled some Italian spices and diced green onion on top and let rise for second time....sure smells good and will make great sandwiches this weekend.


----------



## Designer1234

I finally finished my stashbuster coat of Many Colors. I am pleased with it. It is in the processed of being blocked right now. It is cozy and I love wearing them in the evening in the spring and fall and I think it will work well in BC. I am happy with the subdued colors.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, love seafood. Thank you.
Shirley your card and coat of many colors are so pretty and unique. I still haven't found anyone who can print lesson out for me. But it's been an unusually busy week.
Loved trip to Lake Isabella. Stopped at bird preserve and had lovely hike. Lots of birdsong but birds well hidden in cottonwoods, cattail marshes.
Stopped at the river for lunch and saw three great blue herons. Then I saw an idontknowwhat flying up river right at me....a UFO? No 2 Navy jets flying up river over our heads at treetop level! Dang. Hotdogging. Hope young pilots grow wiser. When I worked for Public Affairs on Navy Base 6 pilots were killed flying along the river. They hit a telephone wire.
Will check pics and post later. Great day. Always one happy camper when I get to play in nature all day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Shirley - your coat of many colors is gorgeous.


----------



## Miss Pam

Designer1234 said:


> I finally finished my stashbuster coat of Many Colors. I am pleased with it. It is in the processed of being blocked right now. It is cozy and I love wearing them in the evening in the spring and fall and I think it will work well in BC. I am happy with the subdued colors.


That looks great!


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Shirley - your coat of many colors is gorgeous.


Thanks it is a fun knit -- I keep going back to it for comfort, warmth and as a stash buster. this one is worsted weight acrylic and will be great in the spring and autumn.

Easy to put on with my shoulder too. thanks rookie, I appreciate it very much. It seemed to take forever as I only can knit for l5 -20 minutes at a time and then have to take a break. It is done thank heavens!


----------



## siouxann

Gorgeous coat Shirley! Do you have a pattern that can be shared?


----------



## Designer1234

siouxann said:


> Gorgeous coat Shirley! Do you have a pattern that can be shared?


It is my own design but I taught the first workshop on it - go to the link under my post and scroll down to #1 closed workshopl Coat of many colors. It is done by measurements not by a written pattern or stitch count. a swatch is necessary and you work from there.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I didn't join in on the WIP workshop, but was inspired to get one WIP - a lace trimmed bolero for DGD - all finished. It's all blocked and once it's dry, I have to seam it up and sew the trim around it....then off it goes to Madison, WI. Thanks again for all you do and all you inspire.



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks it is a fun knit -- I keep going back to it for comfort, warmth and as a stash buster. this one is worsted weight acrylic and will be great in the spring and autumn.
> 
> Easy to put on with my shoulder too. thanks rookie, I appreciate it very much. It seemed to take forever as I only can knit for l5 -20 minutes at a time and then have to take a break. It is done thank heavens!


----------



## Pup lover

We did not get snow thunder this time, have had it before very weird. I don't remember ever having it when I was little.

Kate congrats on becoming a gran again! 

Finally finished last weeks party, will start new one late tomorrow have DGS in morning. Keeping everyone with health issues in prayers for speedy complete recoveries. Hugs and prayers for everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, your sweater looks great, what a nice color combo.


----------



## NanaCaren

Goodness gracious you have out done yourself for sure this week Sam. A lot of very good receipts. 
There was water on top of the ice here as well today and then lots and lots more rain. It sounds as if it has started raining again not nearly a bad as it was today though. 

Just checking in before I head to bed, been a busy day. night all sweet peaceful dreams. 

Healing hugs for all 

Thank you everyone for your comments about the flooding. It has all been cleaned up without too many problems and no loss of freezers. Animals are a bit wet inside so they went out to the trees. I am hoping Parker stays out of his favorite spot, it has a bit of water seems it all wants to drain in that direction. :|


----------



## pacer

Shirley...your sweater turned out so nicely. It will get plenty of use now. 

Caren...so happy to hear that you did not lose your freezers. Now to get the barn functioning better so Parker can be happy again.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, your sweater looks great, what a nice color combo.


Thanks so much Bonnie -- how is the shoulder? Still in a lot of pain? The time is going by. Hang in there!

Good day for us at the Olympics today. Glad to see Jacobs win the gold.


----------



## Pup lover

Sam love the receipts! Except for the lima beans, I agree with Heidi dry yucky things!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks so much Bonnie -- how is the shoulder? Still in a lot of pain? The time is going by. Hang in there!
> 
> Good day for us at the Olympics today. Glad to see Jacobs win the gold.


Shoulder is coming along, very little pain. If I didn't have to wear this sling with the big foam block it wouldn't be to bad at all. It makes it hard to lay down to sleep. I have exercises to do 3 times a day, after 6 weeks I can get rid of the sling, then physio. One of the exercises hurts a little, otherwise no problem. 2 weeks down, 4 to go.

The curling was great, all the amazing shots they make at national & international levels are so god to watch. Nice to see the new young men do so well. Hockey is on at 5 am, I sure won't get up to watch.
The quilt club meets a my house tomorrow, I volunteered to host before I knew would have surgery, guess I will just visit with those who come.
I may duck out in the afternoon as I should go to a funeral. Delbert thinks I should stay home, not leave people in the house but I went to school with all this ladies son's& have known her since I was a child. Will have to decide tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam

pittypat - we are so glad you stopped in to share conversation and a cuppa - we will be here all week with hot fresh tea and an empty chair with your name on it- so do join us as often as you can - we'll be looking for you. --- sam

let us hear about the progress with your aran - maybe with some pictures - you can always ask Julie if you need help - she is our resident aran expert.



PittyPat said:


> Wow you outdid yourself with the recipes, so many for me to try. I have to eat a lot of fish. While I was in Texas visiting my brother, I went to the Twisted Yarn , LYS in Spring Texas. So many beautiful yarns and such wonderful ladies. If anyone is near Spring, Texas, drop by the Twisted Yarn Shop. I bought enough wool to knit an aran cardigan for myself. It is complicated and I haven't done an aran sweater in a long time. So wish me luck. Hope everyone has a great weekend, thank you for this Tea Party, I love to come to it. PittyPat


----------



## iamsam

I did miss her june - I got all caught up in talking about fresh fish - but yes - yes pat - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation - do plan on stopping in often - we will be here all week with fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Welcome, Dot. I don't think you've joined us before. I know our host, Sam, will officially greet you. I hope you come back often ...we're here all week and Sam always has a chair for you and your beverage of choice.
> And most of us have had the problem of multiple posts...we call them Gwennies in honor Gwen who was the first to do multiples....she had a new computer so we miss the 'Gwennies' from her.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> pittypat - we are so glad you stopped in to share conversation and a cuppa - we will be here all week with hot fresh tea and an empty chair with your name on it- so do join us as often as you can - we'll be looking for you. --- sam
> 
> let us hear about the progress with your aran - maybe with some pictures - you can always ask Julie if you need help - she is our resident aran expert.


Angora is pretty good at Aran work, too!


----------



## iamsam

oh good heavens siouxann - that sounds so decadent - and sooooooooo good - I am going to try it. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Sam, I used to fry bologna slices in a little butter until they curled up into little cups. Then I filled them with scrambled eggs, and if feeling really decadent, melted some cheese for over the top. Trish really liked that for a weekend breakfast.


----------



## iamsam

the great lakes support a huge fishing industry - that is why there is such an uproar over the chance that Asian carp may get into lake Michigan through the Chicago river. they would eat what the other fish would eat and eventually take over. really scary. I am too far from the lakes to get fresh fish - I don't know where you would have to be. carol - is there someplace in Chicago where you can buy off the boats? --- sam



siouxann said:


> Sam, are the fish in the Great Lakes edible? Being in ohio, I thought that maybe you could get some fresh(er) fish from there.


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'm late! I'm Late! For. Very important date!!!!!!

Happy Birthday to Miss Pam and Gottastitcgh......... It's been a busy day here and just now getting some computer time. Hope you both had a wonderful,day and the rest of the year will be full of good things.


----------



## iamsam

I love halibut and northern pike and perch - I also love swordfish but will not eat it anymore - think it is on the endangered list. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Great recipes, Sam. I love fish & shrimp. My favorite place to eat out is Red Lobster, their garlic shrimp pasta is soo good.
> We eat lots of fish but usually northern pike, pickerel, trout, perch or Mariah- which is great deep fried. Delbert loves halibut so when we go to the coast he would eat it every meal. A couple of years ago he went with 4 friends fishing at Port Alberni, he brought home 3 large salmon, so good on the BBQ or fried. His cousin cooked a big filet covered with brown sugar & mayonnaise, I don't have the recipe but it was really good.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> hope you have a great dinner - what did you have? --- sam


I had a chicken parmesan with wild rice, mushrooms, and spinach. Quite good!

Meat loaf sandwiches and fried baloney are both delicious! Brings back some memories.  I also confess I like fried Spam...!

I see some new folks here--welcome!

Shirley, fabulous coat! I would like to make one sometime.

Caren, glad to hear the flood is under control. Here's to a more settled time from here on.

I'm just winding down and it'll be bedtime soon, so I'll get back to the sweater tomorrow (am making some i-cord with the camel yarn tonight). Yes, I'll get a picture. 

I'm yawning here, so I'll bid you all good night/good day for now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Well, I am sweating like I was in a sauna- But I HAVE got the worst of the grass cut- no-one turned up, out of my three pronged grass cutting help system- and as the weather had fined up- I thought I better see if I could get the lawn mower started. That was a bit of a struggle- but she did fire up, and I thought if I am sensible and don't overload the catcher, I could lift it into the compost bins (I have two). So Ringo and I won't be tramping the cuttings in to the house. Not good for the finger nails though!


----------



## iamsam

positive healing energy surrounding your husband and prayers for his well being jacklou. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> Hope you and your family are going good.


Hi Rookie. I haven't been on KPT for quite a while as we have been going through "stuff" again. My husband just had quadruple bypass surgery. Came as a surprise as he had no symptoms except for shortness of breath at times. Had it looked into and this was the result.[/quote]


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hope everyone is having a less stressful time than I am. This laptop is playing up, so to dsf's tablet and dm's new tablet. the last went back to the shop as it had been a display item and had a store password on it. It is now undergoing factory reset. This laptop for some reason keeps restarting itself right in the middle of activity.


----------



## cmaliza

Dorsey said:


> Oops!


~~~that's a Gwennie! :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

katy - it is so good to hear from you - I've not done anything with the kidsilk haze - what kind of a pattern are you doing and with what size needles? I wasn't sure how to knit it - it is so fine but will make a great scarf. don't be a stranger now - we'll be looking for you to join us more often - please. and save a day for a yarn crawl in august. --- sam



KatyNora said:


> Hi, Sam and KTPers. It's been so long since I posted here that I feel almost like a newbie. I have tried to follow along most weeks but just don't seem to have enough time to keep up with everything. I've seen quite a few birthdays and anniversaries, sent good vibes to all with medical and family issues, smiled at all the lovely pictures, and cried a few times, especially for dear Charlotte. Even though I can't seem to keep up or comment, this group is still so important to me that I'm compelled to "eavesdrop" at the very least.
> 
> Your fish recipes brought back lots of good memories, Sam - salmon fishing at Westport with my dad (*many* years ago), trout fishing with my ex back when we were still getting along (also *many* years ago), eating mahi mahi at the food court in Uwajimaya, and a superb salmon birthday dinner cooked by my DD with fresh fish and veggies from Pike Place Market. Darn! Now I'm getting hungry!!
> 
> I have managed to get in some good knitting time recently. Right now, I'm making a simple scarf from the Rowan Kidsilk Haze I bought at Churchmouse Yarns when you were here last year. I seem to recall that you bought a ball of the same yarn, right? It is so soft!! Next up, I'm going to have a go at the Baby Surprise Jacket (in Seahawk colors, of course) for a young couple expecting their first baby.
> 
> OK, I've babbled on long enough for now. Just wanted to let you know that you all are in my thoughts every day - especially while I'm knitting. This should be a fairly quiet week here, so I'll try to keep up and maybe even join into the conversation once or twice. Love to all!!


----------



## iamsam

that turned out lovely Shirley - you need to model it for us. a new sweater to wear in a new home. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I finally finished my stashbuster coat of Many Colors. I am pleased with it. It is in the processed of being blocked right now. It is cozy and I love wearing them in the evening in the spring and fall and I think it will work well in BC. I am happy with the subdued colors.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Haven't had fried bologna in a loooong time!! When my daughter was about 3 yrs old, she called it 'curled up' bologna because if you don't cut through the side, it will curl when fried!
> Junek


~~~~ohhhh...fried balogna...that's an Ohio thing! For sure!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

we will need a picture before you mail it away Jeanette. please --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't join in on the WIP workshop, but was inspired to get one WIP - a lace trimmed bolero for DGD - all finished. It's all blocked and once it's dry, I have to seam it up and sew the trim around it....then off it goes to Madison, WI. Thanks again for all you do and all you inspire.


----------



## Miss Pam

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm late! I'm Late! For. Very important date!!!!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Miss Pam and Gottastitcgh......... It's been a busy day here and just now getting some computer time. Hope you both had a wonderful,day and the rest of the year will be full of good things.


Thanks, Jynx!!!!


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi -- We'll keep you posted if we have another mini-knit a palooza headed our way too!! I didn't know when I met up with you, but we'll be heading to Maui in the end of June for my goddaughter's destination wedding...
> 
> ~~~1) have you finished the shawl? Pictures??????
> 2) a mini KAP in Chicago area? Any plans underway?


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Haven't had fried bologna in a loooong time!! When my daughter was about 3 yrs old, she called it 'curled up' bologna because if you don't cut through the side, it will curl when fried!
> Junek


It does curl... And tastes so GOOD.

Sam, LOVE every single recipe ( but you lost me on the lamb....). Can't wait to try some of these.

Our neighbor sometimes brings us salmon from Alaska... So red, hard to believe it is the same fish. We have made salmon patties with the fresh and it is fabulous.....

Also love meatloaf sandwiches, cold. I've never fried it but will. Yum, Yum, Yum.

My dinner tonight was a pasta with shrimp, mushrooms, chipotle Alfredo. Very good.

Had a bite of DH's green chile and grilled cheese sandwich. Hottest green chile ever.... I could still taste it after all of my meal. This is not normal....


----------



## iamsam

we are having the same problem caren - we got lots and lots of rain with high winds - and there was ice under the water - and now the temps are falling so there is going to be more ice. I can see the water in the field behind our house - with the ground frozen it can't get to the tiles so it just sits there - will check out the river tomorrow. I know the Maumee is causing some concern at grand rapids with an ice jam. it's been a lovely winter. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Goodness gracious you have out done yourself for sure this week Sam. A lot of very good receipts.
> There was water on top of the ice here as well today and then lots and lots more rain. It sounds as if it has started raining again not nearly a bad as it was today though.
> 
> Just checking in before I head to bed, been a busy day. night all sweet peaceful dreams.
> 
> Healing hugs for all
> 
> Thank you everyone for your comments about the flooding. It has all been cleaned up without too many problems and no loss of freezers. Animals are a bit wet inside so they went out to the trees. I am hoping Parker stays out of his favorite spot, it has a bit of water seems it all wants to drain in that direction. :|


----------



## iamsam

I had forgotten - yes she is. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Angora is pretty good at Aran work, too!


----------



## cmaliza

Jacklou said:


> Hope you and your family are going good.


Hi Rookie. I haven't been on KPT for quite a while as we have been going through "stuff" again. My husband just had quadruple bypass surgery. Came as a surprise as he had no symptoms except for shortness of breath at times. Had it looked into and this was the result.[/quote]

~~~woa....Jacklou...we met you at the yarn shop last October (?). You popped in when you heard a few of us were getting together. Would be fun to have another mini-KAP and have you spend more time with us. )

I so understand about your DH's surgery. My brother went through that (is still in hospital) at Christmas time. I sure wish the best for your DH :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Keep in touch...going to the KAP this October? It is within driving distance. Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

I forgot about fried spam - I love fried spam sandwiches - I will suggest it for lunch for Heidi and me one of these days. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I had a chicken parmesan with wild rice, mushrooms, and spinach. Quite good!
> 
> Meat loaf sandwiches and fried baloney are both delicious!  Brings back some memories.  I also confess I like fried Spam...!
> 
> I see some new folks here--welcome!
> 
> Shirley, fabulous coat! I would like to make one sometime.
> 
> Caren, glad to hear the flood is under control. Here's to a more settled time from here on.
> 
> I'm just winding down and it'll be bedtime soon, so I'll get back to the sweater tomorrow (am making some i-cord with the camel yarn tonight). Yes, I'll get a picture.
> 
> I'm yawning here, so I'll bid you all good night/good day for now.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> I finally finished my stashbuster coat of Many Colors. I am pleased with it. It is in the processed of being blocked right now. It is cozy and I love wearing them in the evening in the spring and fall and I think it will work well in BC. I am happy with the subdued colors.


~~~no words...just...ooohhhh...awesome!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I had forgotten - yes she is. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> the great lakes support a huge fishing industry - that is why there is such an uproar over the chance that Asian carp may get into lake Michigan through the Chicago river. they would eat what the other fish would eat and eventually take over. really scary. I am too far from the lakes to get fresh fish - I don't know where you would have to be. carol - is there someplace in Chicago where you can buy off the boats? --- sam


~~~I haven't bought off the boats, but there are places to get daily fresh fish...some in Indiana, too. I'll have to do some research....most anything is available in Chicago. Love this place! :-D :-D


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I am sweating like I was in a sauna- But I HAVE got the worst of the grass cut- no-one turned up, out of my three pronged grass cutting help system- and as the weather had fined up- I thought I better see if I could get the lawn mower started. That was a bit of a struggle- but she did fire up, and I thought if I am sensible and don't overload the catcher, I could lift it into the compost bins (I have two). So Ringo and I won't be tramping the cuttings in to the house. Not good for the finger nails though!


~~~I still say...look for a goat! :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

I am taking my compuper to ron tomorrow afternoon so I won't be on for a while. hopefully he will get it fixed quickly. I will be back on in time to start next Friday. I am sure I can use Alexis's laptop to keep in touch - I may even be able to stay semi caught up.

I don't know if I have mentioned this before. I have an inkjet printer - dell 4in1. it is in excellent condition. when ron installed windows seven on my computer it would not support my printer - hence my having to buy a new one - so I have this printer - but it will only work on xp or something older. but if you could use it please let me know - it is yours - I will box it up and send it to you with my blessings. just let me know.

I'm about ready to lift puff off my lap and go to bed. --- sam


----------



## busyworkerbee

Most of my frustration with the computers comes from dsf who is like a bull in a china shop when it comes to computers. boy can he destroy a system fast. He somehow filled his storage, then when removing all those files, managed to remove exe dll's so some programs will not work. It has now had 1 restore and may yet have another. Not helped by the fact that I almost wish he had been talked into an Apple Ipad instead of a Windows 8 tablet. First preference would have been a Galaxy tab in a 10", due to the fact I can work an android system without an issue.

I have never seen anyone who is so computer phobic and who can change settings without knowing what she is doing.

And to top it off, it may be time to investigate a new modem as ours is almost 3 and playing up at times.

However, for a change of pace (and because I am tired of whinging about dsf and his tendency to wreck any form of computer, I give you the following that I will be doing for dinner tonight without the sides that I will also suggest.

* Tasty Chicken Wraps *

Ingredients - wonderfully flexible

Wraps - 9" tortilla's are good
Chicken Strips - seasoned preferably (I use southern style seasoning)
Sauce - Ceasar or personal preference
Salad - shredded lettuce, thin sliced onion, thin sliced tomato, thin sliced mushrooms etc - whatever is in season.
Grated Cheese

Cook chicken as per packet instructions

Prepare Wraps by layering ingredients
Sauce
Lettuce
Tomato, onion, bushrooms
a good thick line of cheese
Chicken
Season with salt and pepper and tightly wrap.

Warning, can easily overfill and be hard to wrap so go easy and prepare 2 for most adults.

Enjoy

Edit: forgot the sides, can do 1 person and serve with side of fries (for less healthy) or another salad. Dm does not like my sauces and I give her a large dollop of Sour Cream instead and not roll hers up.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Time for bed here but did want to say that i managed to get to the yarn store this afternoon, Unbelievable.. 100% mink, some fabulous hand-dyed. So many yarns I've never seen before.... Naturally, I bought some. Have to go back tomorrow. We were so busy talking, I forgot to give her my 10% off coupon.


----------



## Railyn

I just got home from the hospital. Ray is in ICU and is doing OK. Our nurse daughter-in-law is staying with him for part of the night and I came home to get some rest. I need to praise God. Last night I put Ray in God's hands and had a good sleep. I am so thankful! All our children made it to the hospital. We had quite a gang in the waiting room. That was so helpful.
Thank you for your concern and I will keep you posted.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I still say...look for a goat! :lol: :lol:


And I would still say that they would likely get bloat! :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee

81brighteyes said:


> Wow! I'm thinking that Sam's fingers must be dreadfully tired from all that typing. You outdo yourself each week, Sam, and I imagine that your knitting has taken a backseat so that you can make sure that we put some variety into our meals. You surely spent a lot of time finding so many interesting recipes. Thank you.


Me thinks we have an insomniac on our hands. Sam does this and still manages to knit and everything else.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Time for bed here but did want to say that i managed to get to the yarn store this afternoon, Unbelievable.. 100% mink, some fabulous hand-dyed. So many yarns I've never seen before.... Naturally, I bought some. Have to go back tomorrow. We were so busy talking, I forgot to give her my 10% off coupon.


Sounds really lovely! Mink would be so soft!


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> I just got home from the hospital. Ray is in ICU and is doing OK. Our nurse daughter-in-law is staying with him for part of the night and I came home to get some rest. I need to praise God. Last night I put Ray in God's hands and had a good sleep. I am so thankful! All our children made it to the hospital. We had quite a gang in the waiting room. That was so helpful.
> Thank you for your concern and I will keep you posted.


You must be feeling so much better for sleeping- glad that Ray is improving!


----------



## cmaliza

My my my....I have caught up, and I am fairly awake! Let me just mention some things....
Sam...GREAT recipes! I am anxious to get into the kitchen. My salivary glands are working overtime!

Betty..I sent you a response at the end of last week's KTP...check it out.

Welcome to many folks, and some who have just been away for a while. Love to have folks come back. Has anyone been in contact with Melody?

After a very rough start to the new year...I'm thinking things may be turning around, and it is getting to be a more positive year. My brother is progressing (still can't walk), but is getting stronger. I am going to be a great aunt...twice over! VERY excited about that. The engineers came today to evaluate the leaking roof...might be fixed once the snow is gone (soon?), I have found help for around the house, there were some good points in the Olympics )
oh...I can find many good things happening...hope others can too.

Hugs all round...glad everyone was born, so b'day greetings to ALL, healing, soothing prayers for those in need. Many grateful thanks for the KTP and those who find some time to sit a spell....)
Check in tomorrow....only 7 days until the Iditarod starts!!!  Carol il/oh


----------



## gottastch

Railyn said:


> I just got home from the hospital. Ray is in ICU and is doing OK. Our nurse daughter-in-law is staying with him for part of the night and I came home to get some rest. I need to praise God. Last night I put Ray in God's hands and had a good sleep. I am so thankful! All our children made it to the hospital. We had quite a gang in the waiting room. That was so helpful.
> Thank you for your concern and I will keep you posted.


Thank you for the update, Railyn!!! Continued prayers for you and Ray!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee

:shock: I just realized that I seem to have fixed the issue with this laptop of it unexpectedly restarting and I am not sure what I changed to do it. I have, as a result, managed an update for antivirus and have almost completed a full scan.

Sometime I win with the machines.

Yeah!!!! Yeah!!! Yeah!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gottastch

Oooops, I posted at the end of the last TP before I realized what I was doing. Anyway, I just wanted to say Happy Birthday right back at ya, Miss Pam!!!

Thanks to the rest of you too for the wonderful birthday wishes! It was an uneventful but still lovely day. I did get the house cleaned and we did get out for a bite to eat with the neighbors after all...went to a little place right here in town. It was great and the place was very busy - go figure...have a snow storm, go out to eat - LOL! Tomorrow we get our taxes done and after that maybe we can find something fun going on around town. It is tournament time and the high school girls hockey tournament is going on this weekend...don't know if we will go or not but I will pack something in my bag to work on, just in case. All depends on the road conditions  

I did get to work on my 10-stitch blanket tonight and have gotten farther around on the edging. I will post a photo when it is done. We watched the Olympics a little bit and DH went to bed early. He was up at 4:30 a.m. this morning to snow blow the driveway clear...poor guy. Dear son called and it was nice to talk to him for a while. Roads were icy for he and D-DIL but at least she didn't go to work today. Most of her clients for today called to reschedule their appointments and after her scary drive home last night, I think she was glad to be nestled in safe at home 

Thanks for the yummy recipes, Sam! You've out done yourself again!!!

Time for me to head to bed too.

Hugs, prayers and love to all!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee

:shock: 

Now I know why laptop playing up. Due to previous antivirus not updating, and this one not doing auto updates or scans, I have over 10 threats to clear up. I do try to stay on top of this issue, but looks like I will be fixing dsf's issues as well - I was given this laptop when he ?upgraded to windows 8 tablet.


Hopefully all will be under control soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> I love halibut and northern pike and perch - I also love swordfish but will not eat it anymore - think it is on the endangered list. --- sam


I do love the milder tasting fish like barramundi or trout which can be got fresh from the boats in season. Also like Basa but have had to cut intake due to the practices of the fish farms in Asia feeding antibiotics to the fish to increase their size. As a result, I found the last time I really needed antibiotics, they were not as effective. Will also eat a NZ fish (which I have gone blank on the name of) that I can get frozen, filleted and coated, ready to go straight into oven.


----------



## busyworkerbee

And now I think the insomniacs in US have finally gone to bed and all the locals seem to be busy elsewhere.

Will be back later.


----------



## Glennys 2

Sam: I love fried Spam sandwiches also.


----------



## iamsam

wrapping ray in positive healing energy with plenty left to wrap you up as well. --- sam



Railyn said:


> I just got home from the hospital. Ray is in ICU and is doing OK. Our nurse daughter-in-law is staying with him for part of the night and I came home to get some rest. I need to praise God. Last night I put Ray in God's hands and had a good sleep. I am so thankful! All our children made it to the hospital. We had quite a gang in the waiting room. That was so helpful.
> Thank you for your concern and I will keep you posted.


----------



## iamsam

on grass? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And I would still say that they would likely get bloat! :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, don't forget about our Aran's Arans!



Lurker 2 said:


> Angora is pretty good at Aran work, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm open to putting something together at my house again....just PM me and let me know what dates might work.



cmaliza said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi -- We'll keep you posted if we have another mini-knit a palooza headed our way too!! I didn't know when I met up with you, but we'll be heading to Maui in the end of June for my goddaughter's destination wedding...
> 
> ~~~1) have you finished the shawl? Pictures??????
> 2) a mini KAP in Chicago area? Any plans underway?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> on grass? --- sam


Yes! Goats don't do well on lush pasture, in my experience- we had two at the school I was teaching at- and one died of bloat, because there was not enough hard feed.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> And, don't forget about our Aran's Arans!


Which I have never seen, Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2

* Happy Birthday, Glennys 2! *


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> I just got home from the hospital. Ray is in ICU and is doing OK. Our nurse daughter-in-law is staying with him for part of the night and I came home to get some rest. I need to praise God. Last night I put Ray in God's hands and had a good sleep. I am so thankful! All our children made it to the hospital. We had quite a gang in the waiting room. That was so helpful.
> Thank you for your concern and I will keep you posted.


What a answer to prayer- not just that so far he has come through well but that you were able to get a good sleep last night. Glad thta he is doing fine.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Time for bed here but did want to say that i managed to get to the yarn store this afternoon, Unbelievable.. 100% mink, some fabulous hand-dyed. So many yarns I've never seen before.... Naturally, I bought some. Have to go back tomorrow. We were so busy talking, I forgot to give her my 10% off coupon.


Looks full of charater that shop. What fun to find new yarns as well.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> * Happy Birthday, Glennys 2! *


Happy Birthday to you Glennys-
have a lovely day.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Railyn said:


> I just got home from the hospital. Ray is in ICU and is doing OK. Our nurse daughter-in-law is staying with him for part of the night and I came home to get some rest. I need to praise God. Last night I put Ray in God's hands and had a good sleep. I am so thankful! All our children made it to the hospital. We had quite a gang in the waiting room. That was so helpful.
> Thank you for your concern and I will keep you posted.


Prayers answered. The angels are watching over you both.


----------



## ptofValerie

Railyn said:


> I just got home from the hospital. Ray is in ICU and is doing OK. Our nurse daughter-in-law is staying with him for part of the night and I came home to get some rest. I need to praise God. Last night I put Ray in God's hands and had a good sleep. I am so thankful! All our children made it to the hospital. We had quite a gang in the waiting room. That was so helpful.
> Thank you for your concern and I will keep you posted.


So very happy to hear this news. I'll continue to old all of you in prayer. With much love.


----------



## ptofValerie

I remember eating mahi-mahi when in New Zealand. I had it with chips (French fries) and the meal was delicious. I also enjoyed a small gourd called a choko (or similar spelling) served with a thick cheese sauce. Since then, I've served courgette with a similar sauce. I hope to get some sewing finished today. I did rather too much yesterday and I must take life a more easily. In my plan to prevent the gardens becoming weed-infested wastes, next week I will pot newly purchased Dahlia tubers that a family member can plant outside in the later spring. Cora will do the hoeing. The Dahlias are pom-poms, decoratives and Coltness hybrids so the gardens should look jolly in summer and autumn - or resembling an explosion in a paint factory!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> * Happy Birthday, Glennys 2! *


Many happy returns!


----------



## angelam

Good morning all! I've caught up at last. I have a little more time at the moment as I took yesterday off work to come over and house sit while DD is away for a couple of days. Robbie and Jon are away skiing for the week (half term off school) and Jackie and Emma have gone to visit other DD in Lincolnshire. As long as the dogs are fed and walked and the chickens are fed and don't escape from their pen I have plenty of free time! I have started on my afghan square - just playing around with sizing at the moment. 
Sam - my scores at solitaire are about as good as yours but I do find it addictive! Thanks for starting of another week and for all the lovely recipes. I find I'm eating far more fish and less meat these days. I will be trying some out very soon for sure. 
Belated Happy Birthday to Miss Pam and Gottastch and Happy Birthday today to Glennys2.
Railyn - I'm so glad that Ray's surgery went well and he is doing OK. This an exhausting time for you and I'm pleased you have such a loving and supportive family around you. Continued prayers for his recovery.
Welcome to all the newcomers here on KTP - our numbers are surely growing!
Jynx - I'm so interested to hear of your visit to Taos. DD and family visited there when they were living in Texas and said what a fascinating place it was. As I write this I'm looking out the window at a metal windmill that they bought there, had it in their garden in Texas and then shipped it home when they returned here last year. Can't describe it but I will take a picture and post it when someone can teach me how to do that!
Caren - sorry to hear of your floods in the barn - hope Parker manages to keep his feet dry!
Spring has arrived here today - it is gorgeous sunshine. Hope it lasts a while!


----------



## KateB

Railyn said:


> I just got home from the hospital. Ray is in ICU and is doing OK. Our nurse daughter-in-law is staying with him for part of the night and I came home to get some rest. I need to praise God. Last night I put Ray in God's hands and had a good sleep. I am so thankful! All our children made it to the hospital. We had quite a gang in the waiting room. That was so helpful.
> Thank you for your concern and I will keep you posted.


Glad to hear that Ray's op is over and he's doing ok. You take care of yourself too.{{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

Happy birthday Glennys!


----------



## angelam

Kate - congratulations. How exciting to be looking forward to another addition to the family! I never thought I would have any GKs but suddenly they started appearing - one very two years for a while! Think we've stopped now! But you never know..........


----------



## darowil

Cricket in South Africa not going well- South Africa look like being in control at this stage. 
Cricket in South Australia going well, South Australia look like being in control.
Mum going well- just got a SMS saying the Cotswolds are good, weather reasonable and very little flooding where she is. So now we don't need to worry as we are aware that we won't hear much from her.
Heading to bed fairly soon- just finishing a front of a cardigan before going, well into the armhole.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Whether jolly or an explosion of color, it will be pleasing to your soul to sit there in the sunshine while you regain your strength after surgery, etc. Praying it all goes well for you and holding you in my heart and virtual hug.



ptofValerie said:


> I remember eating mahi-mahi when in New Zealand. I had it with chips (French fries) and the meal was delicious. I also enjoyed a small gourd called a choko (or similar spelling) served with a thick cheese sauce. Since then, I've served courgette with a similar sauce. I hope to get some sewing finished today. I did rather too much yesterday and I must take life a more easily. In my plan to prevent the gardens becoming weed-infested wastes, next week I will pot newly purchased Dahlia tubers that a family member can plant outside in the later spring. Cora will do the hoeing. The Dahlias are pom-poms, decoratives and Coltness hybrids so the gardens should look jolly in summer and autumn - or resembling an explosion in a paint factory!


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> I forgot about fried spam - I love fried spam sandwiches - I will suggest it for lunch for Heidi and me one of these days. --- sam


Grilled spam is even nicer as it is less greasy.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So good to hear that Mom is enjoying her holiday...sounds like my Mom---we'd always worry of course, but she'd say "no news is good news" while she travelled. She wanted to spend every second soaking up where-ever she was. It was one of my joys in life to see her get to travel and see some of the world she thought she'd only view in her mind's eye through books and TV.



darowil said:


> Cricket in South Africa not going well- South Africa look like being in control at this stage.
> Cricket in South Australia going well, South Australia look like being in control.
> Mum going well- just got a SMS saying the Cotswolds are good, weather reasonable and very little flooding where she is. So now we don't need to worry as we are aware that we won't hear much from her.
> Heading to bed fairly soon- just finishing a front of a cardigan before going, well into the armhole.


----------



## RookieRetiree

While growing up, we would buy staples from a wholesale warehouse grocer and we'd have huge crates of Rice Krispies, Crackers, Flour, canned soups, beans, rice, noodles, tuna and spam stored in the upstairs hall closet to get us through the winters. Spam was new to us and I never did take to it--all my brothers would make Spam hash or have it fried in a dozen different ways and eat Spam for breakfast, lunch or dinner -- but I still preferred sausage, ham and bacon--especially when it was locally grown and processed. I somehow found it amusing that Spam was so popular in Hawaii when we went there for our 25th wedding anniversary.



martina said:


> Grilled spam is even nicer as it is less greasy.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday, Glennys. Hope you have a great day.

Still dawning - just couldn't sleep last night. We have someone coming early this a.m. to measure for new windows and give us a bid on doing a total replacement....we sure could have used them this past week to help keep out the howling winds! But the house is over 60 years old and it's time for some updates. The roof has been redone, the cement patio and driveway have been redone, the furnace and A/C replaced and the hardwood flooring all redone. Kitchens and baths have been updated, but is again ready for a new facelift of carpet and paint. There's always something, but we've had over 35 years here so far.

I think once the measuring, etc. is all done, I'm heading back to bed. It will be strange to have all white windows and casings, but nice.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Shirley...your sweater turned out so nicely. It will get plenty of use now.
> 
> Caren...so happy to hear that you did not lose your freezers. Now to get the barn functioning better so Parker can be happy again.


Thanks. Think the barn is going to drain better if this happens again. Parker is thrilled to be going outside and rooting about in the snow.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a bright and sunny Great Bend where it is currently 1C/34F at 7:13am. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing energy to those in need. Sunny happy hugs to all.


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~ohhhh...fried balogna...that's an Ohio thing! For sure!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


We enjoyed it in Illinois when I was a child.It was something my dad introduced us to for Saturday lunch when Mom was out shopping for groceries.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yea for Parker --- hope the barn dries quickly and that you've got a good draining route dug through. I'm so glad that freezers and other items are okay...did you have much hay or grain in there that got wet? Once it dries, new straw bedding for everyone?



NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. Think the barn is going to drain better if this happens again. Parker is thrilled to be going outside and rooting about in the snow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the Snoopy characters -- Woodstock is so cute!! Also like the cookie cups -- wouldn't some chocolate pudding taste good in those?



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny Great Bend where it is currently 1C/34F at 7:13am.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. Sunny happy hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It was common in Iowa, too. We had the big round bologna for sandwiches and then ring bologna for casserole meals. We also had a lunch meat called minced ham, which was somewhere in between ham and bologna. I think those and Buddig packaged lunch meat were all we purchased from the deli counter.



jheiens said:


> We enjoyed it in Illinois when I was a child.It was something my dad introduced us to for Saturday lunch when Mom was out shopping for groceries.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jonibee

You really out did yourself Sam with all the recipes and "snippets" which I thoroughly enjoy reading about your life..take it easy on that ice slicked driveway..any kitty litter ..that might help you with walking on the ice...


----------



## jknappva

Jacklou said:


> Hope you and your family are going good.


Hi Rookie. I haven't been on KPT for quite a while as we have been going through "stuff" again. My husband just had quadruple bypass surgery. Came as a surprise as he had no symptoms except for shortness of breath at times. Had it looked into and this was the result.[/quote]

So gald your DH's heart problems were caught and taken care of. I know it was a scary situation. Heart attacks can be so sneaky. A lot of people have mild ones and are never aware of it. I have a funny little beat to my heart beat and when the dr first saw it, he thought I'd had a mild heart attack at one time or another. That was many years ago. And he eventually realized that was just my normal heart beat. Thank goodness, no problems so far as I know...like I said, heart problems can be sneaky.
Hope everything is right as rain now.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KatyNora said:


> Hi, Sam and KTPers. It's been so long since I posted here that I feel almost like a newbie. I have tried to follow along most weeks but just don't seem to have enough time to keep up with everything. I've seen quite a few birthdays and anniversaries, sent good vibes to all with medical and family issues, smiled at all the lovely pictures, and cried a few times, especially for dear Charlotte. Even though I can't seem to keep up or comment, this group is still so important to me that I'm compelled to "eavesdrop" at the very least.
> 
> Your fish recipes brought back lots of good memories, Sam - salmon fishing at Westport with my dad (*many* years ago), trout fishing with my ex back when we were still getting along (also *many* years ago), eating mahi mahi at the food court in Uwajimaya, and a superb salmon birthday dinner cooked by my DD with fresh fish and veggies from Pike Place Market. Darn! Now I'm getting hungry!!
> 
> I have managed to get in some good knitting time recently. Right now, I'm making a simple scarf from the Rowan Kidsilk Haze I bought at Churchmouse Yarns when you were here last year. I seem to recall that you bought a ball of the same yarn, right? It is so soft!! Next up, I'm going to have a go at the Baby Surprise Jacket (in Seahawk colors, of course) for a young couple expecting their first baby.
> 
> OK, I've babbled on long enough for now. Just wanted to let you know that you all are in my thoughts every day - especially while I'm knitting. This should be a fairly quiet week here, so I'll try to keep up and maybe even join into the conversation once or twice. Love to all!!


Good to hear from you again. HOpe you have time to send us a note more often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I finally finished my stashbuster coat of Many Colors. I am pleased with it. It is in the processed of being blocked right now. It is cozy and I love wearing them in the evening in the spring and fall and I think it will work well in BC. I am happy with the subdued colors.


I love your coat. But then I've loved all of them you've made and what a wonderful idea for stash busting. Much better than endless afghans!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> We did not get snow thunder this time, have had it before very weird. I don't remember ever having it when I was little.
> 
> Well, the weather that was sounding like the end of the world as we know it yesterday was just an excuse for the local weather forecasters to talk about it for over 2 HOURS. We had one downpour that lasted less than 15 minutes...a couple of distant claps of thunder, no wind and it was all over!!! What a hulabaloo over nothing.
> One of these days we'll have serious weather and no one will pay attention because they 'cry wolf' so often for no reason.
> I imagine thunder/lightning snow would be almost magical.
> I've heard some horrifying reports this morning about traffic in Minn., Mich and Wis. So praying everyone is all right who live in those areas. And that David got home with his big rig before the weather got so bad.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Goodness gracious you have out done yourself for sure this week Sam. A lot of very good receipts.
> There was water on top of the ice here as well today and then lots and lots more rain. It sounds as if it has started raining again not nearly a bad as it was today though.
> 
> Just checking in before I head to bed, been a busy day. night all sweet peaceful dreams.
> 
> Healing hugs for all
> 
> Thank you everyone for your comments about the flooding. It has all been cleaned up without too many problems and no loss of freezers. Animals are a bit wet inside so they went out to the trees. I am hoping Parker stays out of his favorite spot, it has a bit of water seems it all wants to drain in that direction. :|


I'm glad it's better. I was concerned about the flooding and wondered how Parker was doing.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

And our men's hockey team also lost to Canada....Canada is hot on the ice this Olympics...I have a feeling they'll win this next match for a Gold!
Congrats to all my Canadian sisters!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> oh good heavens siouxann - that sounds so decadent - and sooooooooo good - I am going to try it. --- sam


How can you go wrong with fried bologna, scrambled eggs and cheese...food of the gods...well, the Southern gods anyway! LOL!
JUnek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I had a chicken parmesan with wild rice, mushrooms, and spinach. Quite good!
> 
> Meat loaf sandwiches and fried baloney are both delicious! Brings back some memories.  I also confess I like fried Spam...!
> 
> I love fried Spam, too....I think we're in the minority. It's always been a staple in my pantry. Thank goodness, my daughter likes it too. We have it frequently as 'breakfast for dinner' with scrambled eggs with cheese and toast. When my children were growing up, every once in a while for Sun. 'supper' I'd make breakfast foods....pancakes, sausage/bacon and eggs. They always thought it was special.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Time for bed here but did want to say that i managed to get to the yarn store this afternoon, Unbelievable.. 100% mink, some fabulous hand-dyed. So many yarns I've never seen before.... Naturally, I bought some. Have to go back tomorrow. We were so busy talking, I forgot to give her my 10% off coupon.


WOW!! Shame I wasn't knitting when I visited Taos but that was so long ago, the shop probably wasn't there!
I imagine that mink is so luxurious!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> I just got home from the hospital. Ray is in ICU and is doing OK. Our nurse daughter-in-law is staying with him for part of the night and I came home to get some rest. I need to praise God. Last night I put Ray in God's hands and had a good sleep. I am so thankful! All our children made it to the hospital. We had quite a gang in the waiting room. That was so helpful.
> Thank you for your concern and I will keep you posted.


Wonderful to hear from you, Marilyn. So glad to hear your family is taking care of you and watching over Ray so you can get rest.
Keeping you both in my prayers.
HUgs,
Junek


----------



## Patches39

Hi, just got up from early last night, sleeping to much, recipes are nice will be adding them to my folder, and using them :-D fish is one of my favorite foods.
Pray all are well, and know that prayers go up daily for all of you.


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a chicken parmesan with wild rice, mushrooms, and spinach. Quite good!
> 
> Meat loaf sandwiches and fried baloney are both delicious! Brings back some memories.  I also confess I like fried Spam...!
> 
> I love fried Spam, too....I think we're in the minority. It's always been a staple in my pantry. Thank goodness, my daughter likes it too. We have it frequently as 'breakfast for dinner' with scrambled eggs with cheese and toast. When my children were growing up, every once in a while for Sun. 'supper' I'd make breakfast foods....pancakes, sausage/bacon and eggs. They always thought it was special.
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> Our special tea used to be fresh fruit salad, but my DM would make us eat bread and butter with it....go figure?!! I never could decide whether to eat all the bread first then enjoy the fruit salad, or vice versa.....certainly wasn't eating it together! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I had a chicken parmesan with wild rice, mushrooms, and spinach. Quite good!
> 
> Meat loaf sandwiches and fried baloney are both delicious! Brings back some memories.  I also confess I like fried Spam...!
> 
> I see some new folks here--welcome!
> 
> Shirley, fabulous coat! I would like to make one sometime.
> 
> Caren, glad to hear the flood is under control. Here's to a more settled time from here on.
> 
> I'm just winding down and it'll be bedtime soon, so I'll get back to the sweater tomorrow (am making some i-cord with the camel yarn tonight). Yes, I'll get a picture.
> 
> I'm yawning here, so I'll bid you all good night/good day for now.


meatloaf sandwiches and fried bologna sandwiches YUMMY!!! had fried bologna last week.  
The barn should be in the clear I hope. If it floods again I'll have to deal with it.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to you Glennys-
> have a lovely day.


And a happy birthday from me too...hope it's special.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I am sweating like I was in a sauna- But I HAVE got the worst of the grass cut- no-one turned up, out of my three pronged grass cutting help system- and as the weather had fined up- I thought I better see if I could get the lawn mower started. That was a bit of a struggle- but she did fire up, and I thought if I am sensible and don't overload the catcher, I could lift it into the compost bins (I have two). So Ringo and I won't be tramping the cuttings in to the house. Not good for the finger nails though!


Glad you have gotten the worst part of the grass cut. Sad that you didn't get help and had to do it yourself. I agree about not wanting to tramp it into the house.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny Great Bend where it is currently 1C/34F at 7:13am.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. Sunny happy hugs to all.


Love the Charlie Brown coffees!!! and what a cute idea for cookie bowls!
Hope Parker is managing to keep his tootsies dry.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't make it this morning. I had breakfast in bed and watched the Olympics, then after my shower I had to go and buy some sewing machine needles as DD wants me to put zips in 8 dresses for school musical (Bugsy Malone) So far I have broken 2 needles as the braid that goes on the edge is like concrete!!!!!
Picked up my necklace from the jewellers that I was having restrung with a pendant fitted, I am pleased with it.
Off to DDs this afternoon and going tohave a chinese take away tonight.
Last night I worked out the pattern for the sleeve tops of my aran so I am getting there.

Hope everyone ishaving a good week end, lots of healing vibes and hugs.

Saturday photos......


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~ohhhh...fried balogna...that's an Ohio thing! For sure!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I grew up eating fried bologna


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> While growing up, we would buy staples from a wholesale warehouse grocer and we'd have huge crates of Rice Krispies, Crackers, Flour, canned soups, beans, rice, noodles, tuna and spam stored in the upstairs hall closet to get us through the winters. Spam was new to us and I never did take to it--all my brothers would make Spam hash or have it fried in a dozen different ways and eat Spam for breakfast, lunch or dinner -- but I still preferred sausage, ham and bacon--especially when it was locally grown and processed. I somehow found it amusing that Spam was so popular in Hawaii when we went there for our 25th wedding anniversary.


Fale adores the stuff- has only relatively recently become available here- but it is over $4 a can.


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Our special tea used to be fresh fruit salad, but my DM would make us eat bread and butter with it....go figure?!! I never could decide whether to eat all the bread first then enjoy the fruit salad, or vice versa.....certainly wasn't eating it together! :lol:


I think back in the day they used to have bread and butter with everything. I remember the first time I met my ex's Yorkshire family and they had fish, chips and then bread and butter with it! And they still didn't put on weight!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny Great Bend where it is currently 1C/34F at 7:13am.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. Sunny happy hugs to all.


I love the snoopy coffee!

One could also use that idea, with bread to create little bowls for what ever.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> And our men's hockey team also lost to Canada....Canada is hot on the ice this Olympics...I have a feeling they'll win this next match for a Gold!
> Congrats to all my Canadian sisters!
> Junek


I wish the US had come second and that they were playing for the Gold. Yes, we are doing pretty well. Our population is so much smaller than Russia or the US. We are pretty happy with our curlers to say the least. I am pulling for the US for Bronze today.

Our speedskaters were expected to win a lot like they did in Vancouver, but have had really bad luck. A lot of the top world speed skaters have fallen and they are not happy with the ice from the sounds of things. It is a shame when they fall after working so hard (all Athletes - not just Canadians) all year. You don't mind losing if you are able to race but to fall is a shame.

I woke up at 4:30 am - shoulder woke me and I plan on lying down for an hour or two in a little while. Nice thing about retirement - we can sleep when we feel tired.

I am finishing up my 5th block today and then hope to get them away--

Slowly getting things done but it is frustrating as I am usually pretty quick and that has completely gone out the window.
I want to finish my orange sweater and then start some projects that are less problematic. Frustrating to not be able to do things.

NOt bad though in comparison to others.

I am going for a Perm on Tuesday. Earliest I can get in so am really ready for that too.

It has turned colder and we are getting some snow. NOt too bad but I sure am ready for spring. It sounds as if another storm is hitting some of you. What a winter you have had!

It is raining on the island which is what usually happens in winter on Vancouver Island - rarely snow although this year there has been some wintery weather I understand.

I hope all who are not feeling well and dealing with illnesses or surgery are doing better every day. I also pray for family members who are hurting and having surgeries. This has been a bad year for the TP healthwise. hopefully it will get better.

Darowil's two circular sock workshop is starting on Monday. I am hoping to get some time to try out the two needles as it would be great to have two socks do at the same time. I hate having to do the second sock of a pair.

Our Unfinished Objects and works in progress workshop is accomplishing an amazing number of projects. I hope to finish up my last block and then start to work on my orange cardigan. It is bright but it is a pretty shade and I love the color. I am going to wear both the sweaters with dark brown pants and top - two different looks.

Pat went out and bought us 8 tubs and I have previously filled 6 clear tubs with yarn. I am getting my yarn all sorted and now am going to sort out my patterns. Don't know why I printed so many -- i really got carried away and now will either pitch them or try to find a knitting group that might be able to use them.

I spent some time looking at the felting books and yarn that I received as a surprise from Charlotte when I was doing a lot
of felting. I feel very close to her. It will be so hard on Rick and her pontuf. So sad, and hard to believe.

I hope things have sorted themselves out for you Caren. Winter has been pretty dreadful down there for a lot of you. It is a dull, but clear day with no snow - although the forecast was snow. They rarely are right with our forcasts. It is hard to know what is coming over the mountains. When Environment Canada was forecasting from here they were usually right- but it was moved to Winnipeg and personally i just don't listen to the forecasts very often now. They rarely get it right.

It is now 7:30 am - think I will go back for a nap. See you later.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't make it this morning. I had breakfast in bed and watched the Olympics, then after my shower I had to go and buy some sewing machine needles as DD wants me to put zips in 8 dresses for school musical (Bugsy Malone) So far I have broken 2 needles as the braid that goes on the edge is like concrete!!!!!
> Picked up my necklace from the jewellers that I was having restrung with a pendant fitted, I am pleased with it.
> Off to DDs this afternoon and going tohave a chinese take away tonight.
> Last night I worked out the pattern for the sleeve tops of my aran so I am getting there.
> 
> Hope everyone ishaving a good week end, lots of healing vibes and hugs.
> 
> Saturday photos......


Hi Purple from sunny Henley. Isn't this weather beautiful - I really fee like spring is here! Trouble is it might be gone tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> It was common in Iowa, too. We had the big round bologna for sandwiches and then ring bologna for casserole meals. We also had a lunch meat called minced ham, which was somewhere in between ham and bologna. I think those and Buddig packaged lunch meat were all we purchased from the deli counter.


My favourites along these lines growing up, were Salami and Liverwurst- not keen on what is known as Luncheon Sausage here (or Dominion in Gisborne) one never saw Bologna- but it would be different now-a-days- depending on which Delicatessen you shop at.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Hi Purple from sunny Henley. Isn't this weather beautiful - I really fee like spring is here! Trouble is it might be gone tomorrow!


Hi Angela, yes it really is lovely. Just walked down to the shops, it was glorious. Personally I'm not bothered what the weather does tomorrow as long as I can get to Farnham as its the Unravelled Knitting and spinning show. I'm doing a freeform crochet class and probably spending far too much money on wool!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you have gotten the worst part of the grass cut. Sad that you didn't get help and had to do it yourself. I agree about not wanting to tramp it into the house.


I am planning on doing it more on my own- it just is not working relying on other people. However the two men from Church who have volunteered to help- will have their consciences pricked when they find out! I don't want to cut out ALL exercise! But I am not the sort of person that will go to the Gym, and exercise on a machine.
Grass tramped in is a pain!

So glad you got the barn sorted- no wonder you said you had had a busy day!
Pray you don't get flooded again.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't make it this morning. I had breakfast in bed and watched the Olympics, then after my shower I had to go and buy some sewing machine needles as DD wants me to put zips in 8 dresses for school musical (Bugsy Malone) So far I have broken 2 needles as the braid that goes on the edge is like concrete!!!!!
> Picked up my necklace from the jewellers that I was having restrung with a pendant fitted, I am pleased with it.
> Off to DDs this afternoon and going tohave a chinese take away tonight.
> Last night I worked out the pattern for the sleeve tops of my aran so I am getting there.
> 
> Hope everyone ishaving a good week end, lots of healing vibes and hugs.
> 
> Saturday photos......


That lawn full of bulbs is exquisite! (from Sunday morning- early- lovely that you had breakfast in bed- my commiserations - no fun sewing 'concrete' braid- it is a pest when the needles get busted that frequently!


----------



## martina

angelam said:


> I think back in the day they used to have bread and butter with everything. I remember the first time I met my ex's Yorkshire family and they had fish, chips and then bread and butter with it! And they still didn't put on weight!


If you don't have bread and butter with your fish and chips you can't have chip butties!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> I think back in the day they used to have bread and butter with everything. I remember the first time I met my ex's Yorkshire family and they had fish, chips and then bread and butter with it! And they still didn't put on weight!


Probably worked it all off!


----------



## patocenizo

Oh wow!!! I love all your recipes, they all sound delicious. Well my DH and I are in Santa Clara, Ca at the Stitches West extravaganza...I've never been here before nor had I attended one of these knitters conventions...Oh My Gosh!!! There must be around 500 vendors selling all with those enticing goodies that every knitter drools over. I have taken two classes so far and today I'll be taking a class to conquer Möbius knitting. The next two days I'll be immersed in all day classes and when we finally head back home on Tuesday morning my mind will be mush but I'll have an ear to ear smile on my face. I have met some lovely ladies but we are all quite busy with our classes and it is a joy to watch others be so in love with knitting, as a matter of fact there is a group of ladies that flew all the way over from Japan just to attend this conference. Yesterday I took a very interesting class on Estonian and Shetland knitting taught by Brooke Nico who also owns a yarn shop in St. Louis, Mo. I wish she was closer to where I live. Brooke has a new book and you can buy it on Amazon its called Lovely Knitted Lace ( no, I do not get a %) with great patterns. Well I hope we get some rain over this way and very soon, the drought is not a good thing here in California. Thanks again Sam, for hosting this week's tea party. :-D


----------



## Patches39

Railyn said:


> I just got home from the hospital. Ray is in ICU and is doing OK. Our nurse daughter-in-law is staying with him for part of the night and I came home to get some rest. I need to praise God. Last night I put Ray in God's hands and had a good sleep. I am so thankful! All our children made it to the hospital. We had quite a gang in the waiting room. That was so helpful.
> Thank you for your concern and I will keep you posted.


 :-D another answered prayer. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> we are having the same problem caren - we got lots and lots of rain with high winds - and there was ice under the water - and now the temps are falling so there is going to be more ice. I can see the water in the field behind our house - with the ground frozen it can't get to the tiles so it just sits there - will check out the river tomorrow. I know the Maumee is causing some concern at grand rapids with an ice jam. it's been a lovely winter. --- sam


It isn't too bad this morning, but it has yet to freeze still pretty slushy out there. I can imagine there is some flooding around here. So far the lower areas on my property is not to bad.


----------



## Lurker 2

patocenizo said:


> Oh wow!!! I love all your recipes, they all sound delicious. Well my DH and I are in Santa Clara, Ca at the Stitches West extravaganza...I've never been here before nor had I attended one of these knitters conventions...Oh My Gosh!!! There must be around 500 vendors selling all with those enticing goodies that every knitter drools over. I have taken two classes so far and today I'll be taking a class to conquer Möbius knitting. The next two days I'll be immersed in all day classes and when we finally head back home on Tuesday morning my mind will be mush but I'll have an ear to ear smile on my face. I have met some lovely ladies but we are all quite busy with our classes and it is a joy to watch others be so in love with knitting, as a matter of fact there is a group of ladies that flew all the way over from Japan just to attend this conference. Yesterday I took a very interesting class on Estonian and Shetland knitting taught by Brooke Nico who also owns a yarn shop in St. Louis, Mo. I wish she was closer to where I live. Brooke has a new book and you can buy it on Amazon its called Lovely Knitted Lace ( no, I do not get a %) with great patterns. Well I hope we get some rain over this way and very soon, the drought is not a good thing here in California. Thanks again Sam, for hosting this week's tea party. :-D


Duly noting the book- trying to increase my resources for lace knitting!


----------



## flyty1n

thewren said:


> I am taking my compuper to ron tomorrow afternoon so I won't be on for a while. hopefully he will get it fixed quickly. I will be back on in time to start next Friday. I am sure I can use Alexis's laptop to keep in touch - I may even be able to stay semi caught up.
> 
> I don't know if I have mentioned this before. I have an inkjet printer - dell 4in1. it is in excellent condition. when ron installed windows seven on my computer it would not support my printer - hence my having to buy a new one - so I have this printer - but it will only work on xp or something older. but if you could use it please let me know - it is yours - I will box it up and send it to you with my blessings. just let me know.
> 
> I'm about ready to lift puff off my lap and go to bed. --- sam


Sam, did you go online and see if there is a windows update for your printer? Usually, with each windows update, there is a printer driver update. Be sure and check it out..if you haven't already. I am now running windows 8 and have a very old HP printer..got a printer update with each version of windows to which I updated. I'd also call the Dell support people.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I forgot about fried spam - I love fried spam sandwiches - I will suggest it for lunch for Heidi and me one of these days. --- sam


mmmm fried spam but if you grill it it is even better and the spam has less fat


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> * Happy Birthday, Glennys 2! *


Joining in on the birthday wishes!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam and everyone, have missed you all, it's been a busy week. 
David got home last night, said the worst he had to deal with was a little rain, fog, and a lot of wind. Thank you all for all the prayers for he and all the others out there driving for a living, they are more appreciated than I can say. 
Caren, I hope you got everything taken care of at your place, sounds like an awful lot of stuff to take care of at one time. And the water in the barn can't be good for the freezers or the animals. Hopes that your outlets are up high and all the animals and everything are safe and now fairly dry. 
Hope that Rays surgery went well and is well on his way to a full recovery. 
Well, I need to get David breakfast started so that I can get started reading and get caught up. 
It's going to be a fairly quiet day for me if I have an say about the matter, Marla and I went to Cheyenne on Thursday, went to Scottsbluff yesterday morning to get D's paycheck and do the shopping, then we got a call that Marlas order was in at Petco in Cheyenne so had to head there, finally got home around 630p or so, and after a 7pm return home the night before, we are both wiped out. lol.... But were productive trips all the way around, we have planned to go nowhere next week, yay!!!
Okay, off to get breakfast tacos started. see you all in a bit. Grey was trying to type with all 4 feet. :roll: 
Hugs, hopes, and prayers for all to be doing and feeling well. 
Love.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't make it this morning. I had breakfast in bed and watched the Olympics, then after my shower I had to go and buy some sewing machine needles as DD wants me to put zips in 8 dresses for school musical (Bugsy Malone) So far I have broken 2 needles as the braid that goes on the edge is like concrete!!!!!
> Picked up my necklace from the jewellers that I was having restrung with a pendant fitted, I am pleased with it.
> Off to DDs this afternoon and going tohave a chinese take away tonight.
> Last night I worked out the pattern for the sleeve tops of my aran so I am getting there.
> 
> Hope everyone ishaving a good week end, lots of healing vibes and hugs.
> 
> Saturday photos......


Can we see a picture of the necklace? It's so great to see flowers blooming when we have the promise of cold weather again next week and a possible snow storm....But I'm not complaining. Our sisters to the west and north of me have it so much worse!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> I think back in the day they used to have bread and butter with everything. I remember the first time I met my ex's Yorkshire family and they had fish, chips and then bread and butter with it! And they still didn't put on weight!


My mother always had bread of some kind with every meal....but no 'store-boughten' as Sam says. Always either home made biscuits, fried corn bread or baked corn bread. I tried to get away from having bread at every meal when my children were growing up but always had it for dinner. Either biscuits or cornbread but never just loaf bread....'boughten'. That was only for packed lunch sandwiches.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

patocenizo said:


> Oh wow!!! I love all your recipes, they all sound delicious. Well my DH and I are in Santa Clara, Ca at the Stitches West extravaganza...I've never been here before nor had I attended one of these knitters conventions...Oh My Gosh!!! There must be around 500 vendors selling all with those enticing goodies that every knitter drools over. I have taken two classes so far and today I'll be taking a class to conquer Möbius knitting. The next two days I'll be immersed in all day classes and when we finally head back home on Tuesday morning my mind will be mush but I'll have an ear to ear smile on my face. I have met some lovely ladies but we are all quite busy with our classes and it is a joy to watch others be so in love with knitting, as a matter of fact there is a group of ladies that flew all the way over from Japan just to attend this conference. Yesterday I took a very interesting class on Estonian and Shetland knitting taught by Brooke Nico who also owns a yarn shop in St. Louis, Mo. I wish she was closer to where I live. Brooke has a new book and you can buy it on Amazon its called Lovely Knitted Lace ( no, I do not get a %) with great patterns. Well I hope we get some rain over this way and very soon, the drought is not a good thing here in California. Thanks again Sam, for hosting this week's tea party. :-D


Oh my goodness. What a dream come true. I hope to do the East or Mid-West one someday. I love Estanonian and Shetland knitting and I think Sam just got a book by Brooke Nico from his friend. What a great time and I am sooooooo happy for you.


----------



## Miss Pam

Happy Birthday, Glennys2. I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## jheiens

RookieRetiree said:


> It was common in Iowa, too. We had the big round bologna for sandwiches and then ring bologna for casserole meals. We also had a lunch meat called minced ham, which was somewhere in between ham and bologna. I think those and Buddig packaged lunch meat were all we purchased from the deli counter.


Jeanette--

Back in 'my' day, stores didn't even have deli counters. (grin) Meat items all came from the butcher's refrigerators and were obviously produced elsewhere.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Happy birthday Glennys!


Ditto, and many returns


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> I finally finished my stashbuster coat of Many Colors. I am pleased with it. It is in the processed of being blocked right now. It is cozy and I love wearing them in the evening in the spring and fall and I think it will work well in BC. I am happy with the subdued colors.


Excellent, I really like,the color combos and then the nice restful beige.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I wish the US had come second and that they were playing for the Gold. Yes, we are doing pretty well. Our population is so much smaller than Russia or the US. We are pretty happy with our curlers to say the least. I am pulling for the US for Bronze today.
> 
> I woke up at 4:30 am - shoulder woke me and I plan on lying down for an hour or two in a little while. Nice thing about retirement - we can sleep when we feel tired.
> 
> I understand there's been a protest about the judging in the women's figure skating. A judge from one of the former Soviet countries...Ukraine, I THINK!!! had been banned for trying to fix the judging before in the Olympics and evidently was back on the panel. So we'll see how that goes. Haven't had a chance to check much news this morning. I think it's great that Canada is 3rd in the number of medals...says a lot for a country with less population than a lot fo countries!
> I understand what you mean, Shirley, about your shoulder waking you up before you really wanted to start your day. That happens with me, too. But I have a snooze button on the back of my recliner and all I have to do is lift the foot rest and put my head back and it's nap time.
> Can't wait to see your orange sweater...I remember it because the brown collar looked like it was fur trimmed.
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hi Everyone, just quickly stopping by. We will be heading out to lunch soon as we missed breakfast but I had a variety of berries in the room and got some coffee, oj, and oranges from downstairs and brought back up to the room. Oh my, what a lovely view from where you can eat outside in the warmer weather, surrounded by woods and hills. Just gorgeous and it's only a Comfort Inn.

I hope to see a little of the town today. Very small DH says but there is a needlework shop there. It will be fun exploring a little and then getting back to do some knitting or cross stitch.


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> If you don't have bread and butter with your fish and chips you can't have chip butties!


But we never had bread and butter with our fish...we always had corn bread...is that an American 'thing'? I'm wondering if other countries also have baked corn bread? And I think very few outside of the southern States here have fried corn bread.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny Great Bend where it is currently 1C/34F at 7:13am.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. Sunny happy hugs to all.


Lovely coffee, have mine. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

I heard Pam and Gottastch had Birthdays.

Hope you both had wonderful Birthdays.

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY. 

So happy for another year and may you have many, many more, each filled with more joy than the other!

Big Hugs :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the Snoopy characters -- Woodstock is so cute!! Also like the cookie cups -- wouldn't some chocolate pudding taste good in those?


Yummy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, have missed you all, it's been a busy week.
> David got home last night, said the worst he had to deal with was a little rain, fog, and a lot of wind. Thank you all for all the prayers for he and all the others out there driving for a living, they are more appreciated than I can say.
> 
> so glad to hear from you! I've been worried about David and our sisters in the upper midwest after seeing such horrible driving conditions on the news! I'm so glad to hear he didn't run into any of that.
> Do you have him home for the weekend? I know it's such a pleasure when you can have him home for more than a night.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, have missed you all, it's been a busy week.
> David got home last night, said the worst he had to deal with was a little rain, fog, and a lot of wind. Thank you all for all the prayers for he and all the others out there driving for a living, they are more appreciated than I can say.
> Caren, I hope you got everything taken care of at your place, sounds like an awful lot of stuff to take care of at one time. And the water in the barn can't be good for the freezers or the animals. Hopes that your outlets are up high and all the animals and everything are safe and now fairly dry.
> Hope that Rays surgery went well and is well on his way to a full recovery.
> Well, I need to get David breakfast started so that I can get started reading and get caught up.
> It's going to be a fairly quiet day for me if I have an say about the matter, Marla and I went to Cheyenne on Thursday, went to Scottsbluff yesterday morning to get D's paycheck and do the shopping, then we got a call that Marlas order was in at Petco in Cheyenne so had to head there, finally got home around 630p or so, and after a 7pm return home the night before, we are both wiped out. lol.... But were productive trips all the way around, we have planned to go nowhere next week, yay!!!
> Okay, off to get breakfast tacos started. see you all in a bit. Grey was trying to type with all 4 feet. :roll:
> Hugs, hopes, and prayers for all to be doing and feeling well.
> Love.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: You have described to me how Grey likes to get in on things! Hugs and prayers for you both- so glad that the worst of what David encountered was wind- although that can be bad enough in a big rig!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My mother always had bread of some kind with every meal....but no 'store-boughten' as Sam says. Always either home made biscuits, fried corn bread or baked corn bread. I tried to get away from having bread at every meal when my children were growing up but always had it for dinner. Either biscuits or cornbread but never just loaf bread....'boughten'. That was only for packed lunch sandwiches.
> Junek


I have had American Cornbread, now, it is yummy!


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't make it this morning. I had breakfast in bed and watched the Olympics, then after my shower I had to go and buy some sewing machine needles as DD wants me to put zips in 8 dresses for school musical (Bugsy Malone) So far I have broken 2 needles as the braid that goes on the edge is like concrete!!!!!
> Picked up my necklace from the jewellers that I was having restrung with a pendant fitted, I am pleased with it.
> Off to DDs this afternoon and going tohave a chinese take away tonight.
> Last night I worked out the pattern for the sleeve tops of my aran so I am getting there.
> 
> Hope everyone ishaving a good week end, lots of healing vibes and hugs.
> 
> Saturday photos......


Oh my lovely flowers, :lol: thanks


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks, I've just retired after 43 years of being in the work force and so now I am doing a few things I've so wanted to do. The week after we get home my DH is having a hp replacement so I'll be playing nurse and sitting by his side and doing lots of knitting.


Angora1 said:


> Oh my goodness. What a dream come true. I hope to do the East or Mid-West one someday. I love Estanonian and Shetland knitting and I think Sam just got a book by Brooke Nico from his friend. What a great time and I am sooooooo happy for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Looks full of charater that shop. What fun to find new yarns as well.


Room, after room after room.... Buttons, needles, all kinds of goodies. There is a fiber festival here every Oct. 1 and would love to come to it. First time I ever saw roving sold in braids and glittery sock yarn.

This is the lovely little sculpture park next to it.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had American Cornbread, now, it is yummy!


And one of my favorites. But I find that the restaurant cornbread or corn muffins are so dry, I can't eat them. They sure don't know how to make them. One of our fast food places that sells fish has delicious hush puppies....I could make a meal of those.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And one of my favorites. But I find that the restaurant cornbread or corn muffins are so dry, I can't eat them. They sure don't know how to make them. One of our fast food places that sells fish has delicious hush puppies....I could make a meal of those.
> Junek


Hush puppies? To me that is a brand of SHOES!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> WOW!! Shame I wasn't knitting when I visited Taos but that was so long ago, the shop probably wasn't there!
> I imagine that mink is so luxurious!
> Junek


The shop opened around 2009. The gal came here with another job that was eventually eliminated so decided to do this, having a no clue how. She named the shop Moxie and started in one room of the great little eclectic Fair trade shop next door. I plan on hitting it pretty hard today. The boys are going to do a lot of photos and go to the dump. Not much I could contribute, since we can't do a lot of cleaning up until appraisals are complete.


----------



## gottastch

Thanks for the birthday wishes, Angora   

Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday to you, Glennys2!!!!

It is a beautiful, sunny day thus far...almost hurts the eyes to look outside and see all that bright white on the ground. The wind has finally blown itself out and now the cold is setting in again - sigh! 

DH is at the tax man and I am enjoying a quiet house and I added some milk, unsweetened cocoa powder and a little sugar to my coffee...my version of mocha  

Everyone have a good day! I'm off to see how far I can get around on my 10-stitch afghan edging...I want to get it done!


----------



## jheiens

Designer1234 said:


> They rarely are right with our forcasts. It is hard to know what is coming over the mountains. When Environment Canada was forecasting from here they were usually right- but it was moved to Winnipeg and personally i just don't listen to the forecasts very often now. They rarely get it right.
> 
> However, Shirley, the forecasts are usually right for someone in the TV broadcast area. I think we tend to forget how wide an area the TV stations cover and the forecasts must take into account other peoples in other places beyond the place a particular hearer is receiving the weather report.
> 
> We live less that a half-mile south of the NE Ohio 'snow belt' and have often had the same weather events as those sitting on the the south shore of Lake Erie while at other times we miss it because whatever the forecast was because it goes to our south, having come from a little west of Cleveland instead of from its east side.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123

Patocenizo, so glad you are enjoying Stitches and even going to 2 classes. My friend and I went several years ago and, like you, were amazed at the number of vendors, 
Josephine love crocus in grass.
Shirley, so sorry pain in shoulder woke you. Hope you get to nap.
I have watercolor lesson so need to get going. Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> Stitchers call it "Reverse Stitching". You seem to need a book and a magnifier. Remember that there are no stitching police, just as there aren't any knitting police. It is your work, do it your speed and convenience.


Thank you for that. So many terms, so little memory. Tee Hee.

Yes, the book I still need, will see if I can get one while exploring today. The magnifier I got. YAY

Thanks to RookeeRetiree. She told me about the sale going on at Jo-Ann's and coupons, so off I went to 2 of their stores. Found the one I wanted at the 2nd store. I'm so thrilled. At least now I can SEE. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Makes quite a difference. The lady that runs the store didn't have glasses on and I think she is my age. :shock: She helped me without the magnifier too. I asked her how and she said she had her cataracts removed and not sure if she had more done like that laser they do to help eyesight, probably, but now she can see quite well! How wonderful. Too bad I started this sooo late but I didn't have the money to do things when I was younger. Have worked since the age of 12 after school as Nanny or helping in florist and with school, not much time was left. Learned to knit at 30, LOL because I was so old and new my time was almost up. :XD: :XD: :XD: So...getting older has been quite positive for me. I kept waiting for it to be my turn and finally realized that if I didn't take my turn it would never happen. So here's to knitting, cross-stitch, sewing, painting, weaving, spinning, pottery, and on and on. We are the ones that turn our passion into beauty and much of it wearable or useable and the rest to uplift our souls. Boy that's enough to lift our spirits. Hugs to all. Now I need to search and see if there is any news on Railyn's husband.

Caren, so very sorry the barn flooded, the fridge went, the gas leaked. Oh my it just sounds overwhelming. I hope you have lots of people, professionals and friends helping you out right now.

Heard about the horrible weather in Minneapolis, Chicago and places in that area. It sounded awful and I hope all of you are safe and have power. My goodness, tornadoes at this time of year and I remember hearing about the thunder snow. I have experienced that on my trips between NY and Ohio that I made at night. Was something to see and hear.

Well, DH is sounding better today after a good night's sleep. They had to get him a microphone yesterday as he was losing his voice. He sounds so much better today!!! :thumbup: Of course, he has me to take care of him. Got him covered. We did have so much fun last night at dinner. I had to be careful not to laugh too hard but when we got out to the parking lot I still couldn't stop laughing. DH was really at is best. OK, time to explore restaurants for lunch. Bye all.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea for Parker --- hope the barn dries quickly and that you've got a good draining route dug through. I'm so glad that freezers and other items are okay...did you have much hay or grain in there that got wet? Once it dries, new straw bedding for everyone?


The barn usually dries pretty quickly once the water is drained. the hay isn't stored in the barn it is safe. Animals on one side and lots of wood work equipment and freezers in the other half. Grain is all in barrels so even if it floods it stays dry.


----------



## Dreamweaver

patocenizo said:


> Oh wow!!! I love all your recipes, they all sound delicious. Well my DH and I are in Santa Clara, Ca at the Stitches West extravaganza...I've never been here before nor had I attended one of these knitters conventions...Oh My Gosh!!! There must be around 500 vendors selling all with those enticing goodies that every knitter drools over. I have taken two classes so far and today I'll be taking a class to conquer Möbius knitting. The next two days I'll be immersed in all day classes and when we finally head back home on Tuesday morning my mind will be mush but I'll have an ear to ear smile on my face. I have met some lovely ladies but we are all quite busy with our classes and it is a joy to watch others be so in love with knitting, as a matter of fact there is a group of ladies that flew all the way over from Japan just to attend this conference. Yesterday I took a very interesting class on Estonian and Shetland knitting taught by Brooke Nico who also owns a yarn shop in St. Louis, Mo. I wish she was closer to where I live. Brooke has a new book and you can buy it on Amazon its called Lovely Knitted Lace ( no, I do not get a %) with great patterns. Well I hope we get some rain over this way and very soon, the drought is not a good thing here in California. Thanks again Sam, for hosting this week's tea party. :-D


WOW. Wonderful trip. I've never been to one of the knitting events but loved going to the weaving ones. Sensory overload for sure.


----------



## Glennys 2

I loved the fried bologna sandwiches also. As I said earlier that I like fried spam sandwiches. Mom would bake the spam whole with some sauce over it. Had these in Illinois and Arizona when growing up. What I miss is the big hunks of round bologna that you could grind up and make a sandwich spread out of.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday, Glennys2. I hope you have a wonderful day!


Ditto. Do lots of just what you want.....


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the Snoopy characters -- Woodstock is so cute!! Also like the cookie cups -- wouldn't some chocolate pudding taste good in those?


I was thinking they would be great with a cheese cake filling, pudding would be good too.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> The barn usually dries pretty quickly once the water is drained. the hay isn't stored in the barn it is safe. Animals on one side and lots of wood work equipment and freezers in the other half. Grain is all in barrels so even if it floods it stays dry.


That is good news. I was worried that you might end up with moldy hay. Good that the freezers stayed functioning as well.


----------



## jheiens

Glennys 2 said:


> What I miss is the big hunks of round bologna that you could grind up and make a sandwich spread out of.


Glynnis, I still make sandwich spread from ground ham or roast or slow-cooked venison. The family loves both.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

ptofValerie said:


> I remember eating mahi-mahi when in New Zealand. I had it with chips (French fries) and the meal was delicious. I also enjoyed a small gourd called a choko (or similar spelling) served with a thick cheese sauce. Since then, I've served courgette with a similar sauce. I hope to get some sewing finished today. I did rather too much yesterday and I must take life a more easily. In my plan to prevent the gardens becoming weed-infested wastes, next week I will pot newly purchased Dahlia tubers that a family member can plant outside in the later spring. Cora will do the hoeing. The Dahlias are pom-poms, decoratives and Coltness hybrids so the gardens should look jolly in summer and autumn - or resembling an explosion in a paint factory!


~~~love your description....hope to see pictures.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm open to putting something together at my house again....just PM me and let me know what dates might work.


~~~sounds like a plan!


----------



## Dreamweaver

The boys have gone up to the house so I have the room all to myself. Time to jump in the shower and try to do something to this hair. No hair spray so I look like a bag lady but that is all the rage with the eccentrics up here. They will, just think I'm another nutty millionaire......

I plan on heading back to the yarn store and trying. To get my 10% instated. If I do, I'll buy another ball of yarn. Otherwise, need to hit the shop. Ext door for some gifts. I will run I to the weaving store but it isn't the type I want... More blankets and such rather than wearable a.

First, to do a little pre-packing.. We are headed out.very early tomorrow. The boys plan on a short day so we may get some touristy things done later this afternoon and should have a nice parting meal tonight.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Hush puppies? To me that is a brand of SHOES!


Me too, Julie. Glad that you got the grass cut as it was annoying you, even though you did have to do it yourself. It is annoying when people say they will do something for you, I know. I have a neighbour who said he would fix a leaky sink and a loose step over a year ago, and I am still waiting for the sink to be fixed and a builder fixed the step when he was working on the back of the house. Ah well, that is life I suppose.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I'm glad it's better. I was concerned about the flooding and wondered how Parker was doing.
> Junek


I'll see if he is in or close to the barn and try to get a picture of him.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hope the weather in the Midwest has cleared a little . News coverage here is a little sporadic, but did see some bad pictures. It is really cold here and the altitude does affect breathing so will have to walk at my own pace., with lots of shop stops. I do want to hit the quilt store too, but it is the other direction. There are some great. Museums as well, but probably not enough time. 

See you all tonight.


----------



## irishrose24

Love the recipes-can't wait to try! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## sassafras123

Me too. Love to see pix. Love dahlias.
Here are four pix from trip yesterday. Area very dry as is all CA. Usually would have snow on mountains. Lake looked like a puddle and it was a 50 mile around lake. Got pix of barn, blue heronthere were 3, cottonwood almost dead from mistletoe, and mountains sans snow.


----------



## sassafras123

Forgot barn.


----------



## patocenizo

Overload for sure!!


Dreamweaver said:


> WOW. Wonderful trip. I've never been to one of the knitting events but loved going to the weaving ones. Sensory overload for sure.


----------



## Sorlenna

ptofValerie said:


> So very happy to hear this news. I'll continue to old all of you in prayer. With much love.


So glad Ray is through the surgery all right.

And Valerie, we hold you as well!


----------



## RookieRetiree

This is the same set up as Stitches Midwest....I have to pick out my classes! Love the Santa Clara area and have many friends and relatives there....you're in a gorgeous part of CA, but doubt you'll see little more than the market place floor with vendors, the classrooms and your hotel room. So glad you're able to go and have a wonderful time.



patocenizo said:


> Oh wow!!! I love all your recipes, they all sound delicious. Well my DH and I are in Santa Clara, Ca at the Stitches West extravaganza...I've never been here before nor had I attended one of these knitters conventions...Oh My Gosh!!! There must be around 500 vendors selling all with those enticing goodies that every knitter drools over. I have taken two classes so far and today I'll be taking a class to conquer Möbius knitting. The next two days I'll be immersed in all day classes and when we finally head back home on Tuesday morning my mind will be mush but I'll have an ear to ear smile on my face. I have met some lovely ladies but we are all quite busy with our classes and it is a joy to watch others be so in love with knitting, as a matter of fact there is a group of ladies that flew all the way over from Japan just to attend this conference. Yesterday I took a very interesting class on Estonian and Shetland knitting taught by Brooke Nico who also owns a yarn shop in St. Louis, Mo. I wish she was closer to where I live. Brooke has a new book and you can buy it on Amazon its called Lovely Knitted Lace ( no, I do not get a %) with great patterns. Well I hope we get some rain over this way and very soon, the drought is not a good thing here in California. Thanks again Sam, for hosting this week's tea party. :-D


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> And a happy birthday from me too...hope it's special.
> Junek


~~~to Glennys2...me too...many happy days!


----------



## RookieRetiree

We had local butchers who would have a small refrigerated case for some cheeses (from the local creameries), butter, processed meats, sausages, & hams). The case had a slicer and scale like our store delis...the packaged (branded) bacons & Buddig meats were al off to the side. About 20 miles from us was a larger town and they had a Safeway store so we'd go there 2 times a month to really stock up and use the local grocer for what little else we needed. The Safeway and later Piggly Wiggly had huge deli counters with the tuna salads, etc. but we never bought those.



jheiens said:


> Jeanette--
> 
> Back in 'my' day, stores didn't even have deli counters. (grin) Meat items all came from the butcher's refrigerators and were obviously produced elsewhere.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## machriste

Love the pics, Sassafras, the beautiful coffees, Caren and those wonderful crocus on the lawn, Purple fi.

Marilyn, glad you got some good rest, it's such a stressful time. Very important for you to take care of yourself. Ongoing prayers for you both.

Sounds like we have a small Spam fan club here! My mom always chopped it and layered it with a bit of finely chopped onion in scalloped potatoes (instead of ham.) She also made a sandwich spread by grinding it with sweet pickles, mayonnaise (or Miracle Whip) and a bit of onion. My kids roll their eyes when I mention it, but it's still a treat for me. 

The snow has finally stopped in MN, but Minneapolis got almost 10' and some places as much as 18. It has been followed by gusty winds (lots of drifting, ice on the roads, and now a cold front. I long for a week in Florida. Our state troopers are saying if you don't have to go out, DON'T, because the roads are icy and it's too cold for the salt and sand to do any good.


----------



## RookieRetiree

oh - how fun and you enjoy it all to your heart's content...but you can't make the Fiber Fest....you'll be in Defiance, Ohio for the KAP, right?



Dreamweaver said:


> Room, after room after room.... Buttons, needles, all kinds of goodies. There is a fiber festival here every Oct. 1 and would love to come to it. First time I ever saw roving sold in braids and glittery sock yarn.
> 
> This is the lovely little sculpture park next to it.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> I love fried Spam, too....I think we're in the minority. It's always been a staple in my pantry. Thank goodness, my daughter likes it too. We have it frequently as 'breakfast for dinner' with scrambled eggs with cheese and toast. When my children were growing up, every once in a while for Sun. 'supper' I'd make breakfast foods....pancakes, sausage/bacon and eggs. They always thought it was special.
> Junek


I haven't had it for years & years, but yes, my mamaw would make it for us and it was the best lunch ever. Put a slice of cheese on it and grill the bread! May have to track some down just for nostalgic reasons.  Someone else mentioned hash...oh yum!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Here to----but here (mostly in the Southern States), they're fried corn bread...not quite like corn fritters, but part of that family of foods....I love both of them so much.



Lurker 2 said:


> Hush puppies? To me that is a brand of SHOES!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yup, a little pickle relish, diced onion, and mayonnaise/Miracle Whip and you have a great sandwich spread. They do sell it in our deli and I get it once in a while---but home made is so much better.




jheiens said:


> Glynnis, I still make sandwich spread from ground ham or roast or slow-cooked venison. The family loves both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday Glennys2. Warmer weather today and then back to very cold temperatures for another week. At least we are approaching spring so these colder days will be fewer.


----------



## patocenizo

I live in Southern California but had not spent time in the San Jose/Santa Clara area, it is quite lovely here as well...I do love where I live so I would not change that except maybe some very needed rain. I have had two days of classes and I very much enjoyed Brooke Nico, if you get a chance to attend one of hers, you will enjoy it and she is a crack up!!!.


RookieRetiree said:


> This is the same set up as Stitches Midwest....I have to pick out my classes! Love the Santa Clara area and have many friends and relatives there....you're in a gorgeous part of CA, but doubt you'll see little more than the market place floor with vendors, the classrooms and your hotel room. So glad you're able to go and have a wonderful time.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Me too, Julie. Glad that you got the grass cut as it was annoying you, even though you did have to do it yourself. It is annoying when people say they will do something for you, I know. I have a neighbour who said he would fix a leaky sink and a loose step over a year ago, and I am still waiting for the sink to be fixed and a builder fixed the step when he was working on the back of the house. Ah well, that is life I suppose.


I do know, though that the two men from church, who have said they would help, have to fit it in around their own work. Also this week there have been at least two deaths in the Samoan community- so that will have taken a lot of time too. What is annoying me is Zara next door- she has helped me for 5 years or so- but she is getting increasingly erratic, whether she turns up at all. I pay her good money, but she is very half hearted about working- cutting a lot of corners- literally- not cleaning into the corners, whereas if my knees had not given out, I would get down and scrub thoroughly. My second paid job was working as a housemaid for one of the Tourist hotels in Rotorua, and one's work had to be spot on. I know I would prefer to knit- but I do prefer a reasonably clean surrounding. 
I hear what you are saying about the sink, that is quite irksome!


----------



## Lurker 2

irishrose24 said:


> Love the recipes-can't wait to try! Thanks for sharing them!


Welcome to the Tea Party! Do drop by again! Sam will welcome you himself when he gets back online- that may take some time though- he is having computer problems!


----------



## martina

How old is Zara, Julie.?


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Hush puppies? To me that is a brand of SHOES!


Oh, here it's like a ball of cornbread dough with other seasonings fried--so very good! We also have the shoes. LOL

Today I hope to finally make it over to the sewing shop to see about getting a new bobbin case, as the one I ordered does not fit. Sigh. I really want to get that resolved, as I hate being without my machine. I do have things I want to do (new skirts for spring/summer and to use up some of the fabric I've had for a long time). He wanted a fleece bag to line his camera case and I ended up sewing that by hand, so it took a lot longer but it's done.

My i-cord got mucked up in the machine (the EmbellishKnit) so I will see if I can do anything with the length I have and then frog the rest and start a new one. I'm thinking a chain with a really big crochet hook for a bracelet.

My new avatar is GD#1 with her sock monkeys--I made the blue one.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Here to----but here (mostly in the Southern States), they're fried corn bread...not quite like corn fritters, but part of that family of foods....I love both of them so much.


The shoes are some of the most comfy I know. The corn fritters, (not quite) I am fairly sure there was a recipe on the packet I had- did not have quite enough to try it- but adored the cornbread, made with an egg, and some oil.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> How old is Zara, Julie.?


She is 17 and a 1/4 now. The top priority in her world is the boy friend- and the fact that Mum insisted she go on Depo Provera speaks for it's self.


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Jeanette--
> 
> Back in 'my' day, stores didn't even have deli counters. (grin) Meat items all came from the butcher's refrigerators and were obviously produced elsewhere.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~We went to a store that was just meat...the butcher shop. We had a few in our little town. One patient of Dad's owned a butcher shop...she paid her bill in meat....either a leg of lamb (that she cooked for us) or steaks...which Dad grilled. Every Sunday. Dad got to the point of saying...."I just want a hamburger!". sigh....he was glad when the bill was "paid in full". :lol:

Of course...his favorite sandwich meat.....souse! ugh! :thumbdown:

Mom...being the "modern" wife.....fried Spam. It was one of her 10-12 regular dishes that she would cook. I never got too excited about it. :?


----------



## jheiens

sassafras123 said:


> Forgot barn.


I lack the talent or the interest to do it, but I can see your picture of the old barn as a painting, Joy.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, here it's like a ball of cornbread dough with other seasonings fried--so very good! We also have the shoes. LOL
> 
> Today I hope to finally make it over to the sewing shop to see about getting a new bobbin case, as the one I ordered does not fit. Sigh. I really want to get that resolved, as I hate being without my machine. I do have things I want to do (new skirts for spring/summer and to use up some of the fabric I've had for a long time). He wanted a fleece bag to line his camera case and I ended up sewing that by hand, so it took a lot longer but it's done.
> 
> My i-cord got mucked up in the machine (the EmbellishKnit) so I will see if I can do anything with the length I have and then frog the rest and start a new one. I'm thinking a chain with a really big crochet hook for a bracelet.
> 
> My new avatar is GD#1 with her sock monkeys--I made the blue one.


My GK's have each had a monkey toy- not a sock monkey- but store bought, DGS in particular LOVES his. Is quite distraught if it goes missing. I think he now has two- one was found later lurking in the garage- which is used as a storage space rather than for the car.
Clever idea to make them from socks!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> She is 17 and a 1/4 now. The top priority in her world is the boy friend- and the fact that Mum insisted she go on Depo Provera speaks for it's self.


Yes, well that explains her dis interest in working for you. Perhaps you should cut her wages if she cuts corners.


----------



## jheiens

RookieRetiree said:


> Here to----but here (mostly in the Southern States), they're fried corn bread...not quite like corn fritters, but part of that family of foods....I love both of them so much.


The story goes that '**** hunters out tracking at night would toss pieces of fried corn bread to hush the dogs. Hence, the name--hush puppies.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Yes, well that explains her dis interest in working for you. Perhaps you should cut her wages if she cuts corners.


I am thinking of cutting the contract, full stop.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Hi Everyone, just quickly stopping by. We will be heading out to lunch soon as we missed breakfast but I had a variety of berries in the room and got some coffee, oj, and oranges from downstairs and brought back up to the room. Oh my, what a lovely view from where you can eat outside in the warmer weather, surrounded by woods and hills. Just gorgeous and it's only a Comfort Inn.
> 
> I hope to see a little of the town today. Very small DH says but there is a needlework shop there. It will be fun exploring a little and then getting back to do some knitting or cross stitch.


~~~I must have missed it...what little town are you visiting?


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> The story goes that '**** hunters out tracking at night would toss pieces of fried corn bread to hush the dogs. Hence, the name--hush puppies.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Logical!

How is Tim?


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> Of course...his favorite sandwich meat.....souse! ugh! :thumbdown:


I'm with you on that one! Ugh!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> My GK's have each had a monkey toy- not a sock monkey- but store bought, DGS in particular LOVES his. Is quite distraught if it goes missing. I think he now has two- one was found later lurking in the garage- which is used as a storage space rather than for the car.
> Clever idea to make them from socks!


Originally, they were made from red heeled work socks--I do know my GF wore them--my GM made us monkeys when we were kids. Now, though, the socks are sold in craft stores (at a higher price, of course!).


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> I am thinking of cutting the contract, full stop.


That sounds like a plan to me, Julie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Hush puppies? To me that is a brand of SHOES!


~~~I'm sure the food came first. Were the shoes named after the food? curious....??


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Originally, they were made from red heeled work socks--I do know my GF wore them--my GM made us monkeys when we were kids. Now, though, the socks are sold in craft stores (at a higher price, of course!).


Of course!


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> The shop opened around 2009. The gal came here with another job that was eventually eliminated so decided to do this, having a no clue how. She named the shop Moxie and started in one room of the great little eclectic Fair trade shop next door. I plan on hitting it pretty hard today. The boys are going to do a lot of photos and go to the dump. Not much I could contribute, since we can't do a lot of cleaning up until appraisals are complete.


~~~Sounds like a good division of energies! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> That sounds like a plan to me, Julie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I was prepared to accept erratic- sloppy, no.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm sure the food came first. Were the shoes named after the food? curious....??


Curious to know, too!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Hush puppies? To me that is a brand of SHOES!


LOL!!! I know....but hush puppies, the food has been around a lot longer!!! It's cornmeal, milk and finely chopped onion, formed into balls and deep fried. SOOOO good IF they're cooked right!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Hush puppies? To me that is a brand of SHOES!


Figured everyone was missing Gwen's 'Gwennies' so I thought I'd keep it alive and well...
LOL!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> LOL!!! I know....but hush puppies, the food has been around a lot longer!!! It's cornmeal, milk and finely chopped onion, formed into balls and deep fried. SOOOO good IF they're cooked right!!!
> Junek


And not that good for the waistline, perhaps?


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Figured everyone was missing Gwen's 'Gwennies' so I thought I'd keep it alive and well...
> LOL!
> Junek


And does it do it spontaneously?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

*Happy Birthday Glennys2*!

I hope you have a wonderful day and a happy and productive year!

Here is my card for you from Banff, Alberta, Canadian Rockies.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I'll see if he is in or close to the barn and try to get a picture of him.


I know he's grown a lot since we last saw a picture. I think that was right after you brought him home...I remember DJ and Seth wanted to sleep with him!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

irishrose24 said:


> Love the recipes-can't wait to try! Thanks for sharing them!


Welcome...I don't think you've joined us before. As soon as our gracious host,Sam, comes online, I'm sure he'll greet you too. Although it might be awhile...I think he said he was taking his computer to his computer guru this afternoon. 
Hope you enjoyed your visit and will come often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Forgot barn.


thanks for the pictures. So different than my home area...we're flat as a pancake here on the coast...no rocky shores for us. And it's green except in winter. We see large blue herons quite often here. We have a good sized pond behind our building and we have one that hangs out there a lot during summer.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> So glad Ray is through the surgery all right.
> 
> And Valerie, we hold you as well!


Love your new avatar!!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They rarely are right with our forcasts. It is hard to know what is coming over the mountains. When Environment Canada was forecasting from here they were usually right- but it was moved to Winnipeg and personally i just don't listen to the forecasts very often now. They rarely get it right.
> 
> However, Shirley, the forecasts are usually right for someone in the TV broadcast area. I think we tend to forget how wide an area the TV stations cover and the forecasts must take into account other peoples in other places beyond the place a particular hearer is receiving the weather report.
> 
> We live less that a half-mile south of the NE Ohio 'snow belt' and have often had the same weather events as those sitting on the the south shore of Lake Erie while at other times we miss it because whatever the forecast was because it goes to our south, having come from a little west of Cleveland instead of from its east side.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~and one of our weather "treats" is to watch the storms pass us out on the lake...headed to Cleveland. We are at the southern most point of the lake's shore. Makes for a dramatic sky, for sure!
Click to expand...


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Hush puppies? To me that is a brand of SHOES!


Me to!! But I remember when we were in NC we had some at a restaurant and they were delicious! Can't describe them - I'll leave that to one of our American sisters!


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> The barn usually dries pretty quickly once the water is drained. the hay isn't stored in the barn it is safe. Animals on one side and lots of wood work equipment and freezers in the other half. Grain is all in barrels so even if it floods it stays dry.


~~~any thought to putting the freezers on blocks for the future?


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We went to a store that was just meat...the butcher shop. We had a few in our little town. One patient of Dad's owned a butcher shop...she paid her bill in meat....either a leg of lamb (that she cooked for us) or steaks...which Dad grilled. Every Sunday. Dad got to the point of saying...."I just want a hamburger!". sigh....he was glad when the bill was "paid in full". :lol:
> 
> Of course...his favorite sandwich meat.....souse! ugh! :thumbdown:
> 
> Mom...being the "modern" wife.....fried Spam. It was one of her 10-12 regular dishes that she would cook. I never got too excited about it. :?


I'm a southern gal so LOVE souse....my children gag at the mention of it!!! But love it on a sandwich with mustard. May have to buy some soon.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Me to!! But I remember when we were in NC we had some at a restaurant and they were delicious! Can't describe them - I'll leave that to one of our American sisters!


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Glynnis, I still make sandwich spread from ground ham or roast or slow-cooked venison. The family loves both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~recipes :?: :?: :?:


----------



## angelam

sassafras123 said:


> Forgot barn.


Lovely pictures, thanks for sharing them with us. I bet that old barn could tell a few tales!


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> The story goes that '**** hunters out tracking at night would toss pieces of fried corn bread to hush the dogs. Hence, the name--hush puppies.
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL!! Seems there's an old wives tale for everything, doesn't it?!! 
Junek


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I am thinking of cutting the contract, full stop.


Good for you. I hope you can find someone better. You seem to be toughening up, that is what you need for now.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Curious to know, too!


I'm sure the food came first, since I remember hush puppies as food long before the shoes came on the market!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Forgot barn.


~~~glad you remembered the barn! I love barns! Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~and one of our weather "treats" is to watch the storms pass us out on the lake...headed to Cleveland. We are at the southern most point of the lake's shore. Makes for a dramatic sky, for sure!


It surely does! 
BTW I have a query, but it is posted back in last week's Tea Party!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> And does it do it spontaneously?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I doubt it...with my CRAFT memory, I think I forget I've already hit send!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> And not that good for the waistline, perhaps?


Noo, but most delicious food isn't...doesn't sound fair, does it!?
LOL
JUnek


----------



## cmaliza

machriste said:


> Love the pics, Sassafras, the beautiful coffees, Caren and those wonderful crocus on the lawn, Purple fi.
> 
> Marilyn, glad you got some good rest, it's such a stressful time. Very important for you to take care of yourself. Ongoing prayers for you both.
> 
> Sounds like we have a small Spam fan club here! My mom always chopped it and layered it with a bit of finely chopped onion in scalloped potatoes (instead of ham.) She also made a sandwich spread by grinding it with sweet pickles, mayonnaise (or Miracle Whip) and a bit of onion. My kids roll their eyes when I mention it, but it's still a treat for me.
> 
> The snow has finally stopped in MN, but Minneapolis got almost 10' and some places as much as 18. It has been followed by gusty winds (lots of drifting, ice on the roads, and now a cold front. I long for a week in Florida. Our state troopers are saying if you don't have to go out, DON'T, because the roads are icy and it's too cold for the salt and sand to do any good.


~~~~is that feet.....or inches???


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Glennys2*!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day and a happy and productive year!
> 
> Here is my card for you from Banff, Alberta, Canadian Rockies.


Beautiful avatar, Shirley and an equally lovely picture. I love the newest coat.
Junek


----------



## angelam

My new avatar is GD#1 with her sock monkeys--I made the blue one.[/quote]

Love the new avatar Sorlenna! She's cute!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks --I'm quickly getting my class schedule full!



patocenizo said:


> I live in Southern California but had not spent time in the San Jose/Santa Clara area, it is quite lovely here as well...I do love where I live so I would not change that except maybe some very needed rain. I have had two days of classes and I very much enjoyed Brooke Nico, if you get a chance to attend one of hers, you will enjoy it and she is a crack up!!!.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~and one of our weather "treats" is to watch the storms pass us out on the lake...headed to Cleveland. We are at the southern most point of the lake's shore. Makes for a dramatic sky, for sure!


A stormy sky is dramatic.
This is one my sister took Fri. when our storm was coming through...its bark was much worse than its bite, thank goodness!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Good for you. I hope you can find someone better. You seem to be toughening up, that is what you need for now.


I don't like having to be tough. I had a real struggle with my first born- once caved in and disciplined her physically in a moment of weakness- never really forgave myself- she certainly never did either. Still was angry about the incident at 17. BUT I have learned to be firm with the ex. (when he launches on to his Cannabis obsession). Need to learn firmness with Fale's family, but my memories of going to court before, are not good. I think Lupe could turn up really nasty. But at least I know I have right on my side.


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, here it's like a ball of cornbread dough with other seasonings fried--so very good! We also have the shoes. LOL
> 
> ~~~I just figured out the connection....both are comforting!
> 
> :lol:


----------



## purl2diva

One of DH's favorites is fried Spam. When I was going to school at night, I usually made meals ahead for the family but every once in awhile, he would make fried Spam and Kraft dinner for the kids. They thought it was a treat though I don't think any of them would eat it now.

We had ring bologna often growing up. It was a cheap meal and that was an important factor. Do they still make it?


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm sure the food came first, since I remember hush puppies as food long before the shoes came on the market!
> Junek


Out here, Hush Puppies as a brand of shoes, I remember discovering in Dunedin in 1965. I don't think cornbread is known at all! contrarily!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I doubt it...with my CRAFT memory, I think I forget I've already hit send!!
> Junek


My memory is so bad at the moment I am forgetting what I have said in conversation!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Noo, but most delicious food isn't...doesn't sound fair, does it!?
> LOL
> JUnek


One has to work at making the GOOD stuff, delicious too. I think Angora is especially good at that.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> I'm a southern gal so LOVE souse....my children gag at the mention of it!!! But love it on a sandwich with mustard. May have to buy some soon.
> Junek


~~~enjoy....in my house you can have the whole package to yourself. Live it up! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> A stormy sky is dramatic.
> This is one my sister took Fri. when our storm was coming through...its bark was much worse than its bite, thank goodness!
> Junek


Looks like it was quite a wind, though!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angela, yes it really is lovely. Just walked down to the shops, it was glorious. Personally I'm not bothered what the weather does tomorrow as long as I can get to Farnham as its the Unravelled Knitting and spinning show. I'm doing a freeform crochet class and probably spending far too much money on wool!!!


Enjoy your class tomorrow. Yesterday I saw a notice in our LYS for a day workshop with Kaffe Fassett. What a treat that would be! At a cost of £135 for the day though!! Hmmm..........


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Enjoy your class tomorrow. Yesterday I saw a notice in our LYS for a day workshop with Kaffe Fassett. What a treat that would be! At a cost of £135 for the day though!! Hmmm..........


Ouch, even for Kaffe Fassett that is a lot, $275 of our dollars, roughly!


----------



## jknappva

Here's a recipe for hush puppies if someone wants to try making their own!
Junek

HUSH PUPPIES

Yields: 2 dozen 
Prep time: 10 min
Cook time: 5 min per batch
Total time: 20 min



Ingredients:

4 cups vegetable oil
2 cups yellow cornmeal
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 egg, beaten
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
2 cups milk or buttermilk


Preparation:

In a large mixing bowl, combine cornmeal, flour, egg, salt, baking soda, and milk or buttermilk. Mix until batter is smooth and free of any lumps. Batter should be stiff (if batter is too dry, add milk; if batter is too thin, add cornmeal). 
In a cast-iron skillet or a large heavy fry pan over medium-high heat, heat vegetable oil to 350° F. or until a small amount of batter dropped into the hot oil sizzles and floats. Do not let the oil get too hot or the center of the hushpuppies will not cook thoroughly.


Using two spoons, push a small amount of batter into hot oil (370° to 380° F). After about 10 seconds, hushpuppies will float to the top and begin to brown. Fry for approximately 5 minutes or until golden brown, turning to brown all sides. 

Remove from oil and place hushpuppies on paper towels; continue cooking the remaining batter (fry in small batches, adding 4 to 6 hushpuppies to the oil at a time). NOTE: They can be held in a 200° F oven until serving time (approximately 30 minutes). Serve hot.

Makes 2 dozen hushpuppies.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~There is a hint of sun...at the moment. Don't know how long it will last. I think we'll go shopping in this brief moment of tolerable weather. People around here are so ready for spring....when the temps warm up a bit, they dump the winter coat! Even when the temp is around freezing. Folks are READY for spring!
Later all....going to get some goodies for the Closing ceremonies.
Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

love the idea of the upside down cookie bowls - I will remember that one. ice cream and chocolate syrup in a chocolate chip/walnuts bowl - what a feast. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny Great Bend where it is currently 1C/34F at 7:13am.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. Sunny happy hugs to all.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~enjoy....in my house you can have the whole package to yourself. Live it up! :lol: :lol:


And in my house, too!!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just looked it up....thought that's what it was...you can keep mine and can also keep the tongue sandwich meat. Like on most farms, we made use of everything...thankfully, Mom didn't make souse---but used all of that and the gelatin to make scrapple, which I loved. I never quite got to like liver and onions either, but many of my family still love it.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~enjoy....in my house you can have the whole package to yourself. Live it up! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks like it was quite a wind, though!


It didn't amount to very much at my house or my sister's house...she lives about 20miles from me as the crow flies..just across the river. But I understand it was pretty bad in some areas close by...mostly trees uprooted. Our ground is saturated....we've had a quite a bit of rain lately and the two snow storms didn't help. It had only rained less than 10 minutes yesterday and the water was standing in the low places on the lawn.
Junek


----------



## patocenizo

Just read it to my DH and now he is hungry!! Too bad, we do not have a kitchen at this hotel and I am almost out the door to go back to Stitches West marketplace and then meet with another KPer!


jknappva said:


> Here's a recipe for hush puppies if someone wants to try making their own!
> Junek
> 
> HUSH PUPPIES
> 
> Yields: 2 dozen
> Prep time: 10 min
> Cook time: 5 min per batch
> Total time: 20 min
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 4 cups vegetable oil
> 2 cups yellow cornmeal
> 1 cup all-purpose flour
> 1 egg, beaten
> 3/4 teaspoon salt
> 1/4 teaspoon baking soda
> 2 cups milk or buttermilk
> 
> Preparation:
> 
> In a large mixing bowl, combine cornmeal, flour, egg, salt, baking soda, and milk or buttermilk. Mix until batter is smooth and free of any lumps. Batter should be stiff (if batter is too dry, add milk; if batter is too thin, add cornmeal).
> In a cast-iron skillet or a large heavy fry pan over medium-high heat, heat vegetable oil to 350° F. or until a small amount of batter dropped into the hot oil sizzles and floats. Do not let the oil get too hot or the center of the hushpuppies will not cook thoroughly.
> 
> Using two spoons, push a small amount of batter into hot oil (370° to 380° F). After about 10 seconds, hushpuppies will float to the top and begin to brown. Fry for approximately 5 minutes or until golden brown, turning to brown all sides.
> 
> Remove from oil and place hushpuppies on paper towels; continue cooking the remaining batter (fry in small batches, adding 4 to 6 hushpuppies to the oil at a time). NOTE: They can be held in a 200° F oven until serving time (approximately 30 minutes). Serve hot.
> 
> Makes 2 dozen hushpuppies.


----------



## iamsam

I am getting ready to shut down and have gary carry my computer out tot he car. then when ron calls I can go. I'm going to miss all of you - and what a catch up I will have. don't do anything rash while I'm gone - healing energy to all who need it - positive energy to sorlenna in her bid to make the charlotte perfect. happy birthday glennys - use the whole weekend to celebrate.

hazy sunshine today - 37° and breezy - I see some of the ice is melting but the ends of the driveway - which are on a slight rise - are still pretty lethal.

see you soon --- sam


----------



## martina

We will miss you. Behave yourself, or have a good time, your choice,.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Logical!
> 
> How is Tim?


He's doing well and growing like the proverbial weed. As I helped him out of the tub the other evening, I noticed that he is nearly as broad across the shoulders as the interior of the tub is wide. His PT had told me the other day the he is maturing physically much earlier than his classmates. But then, he does so much more upper body work, just holding himself upright, than his peers do. Plus, she is working to build the thigh and the atrophied calf muscles (due to lower leg bracing) to strengthen the legs and core muscles in order to use the Loftstrands with more confidence and control, rather than always relying on the Kaye walker for mobility.

Classes are going well. His favorite is Spanish but he will never speak it fluently because of the CP involvement with his oral muscles. That is what it is and nought we can do about it, but God is still sovereign and good to His children.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't like having to be tough. ... But at least I know I have right on my side.


 And all of us are with you in spirit, too, broomsticks and sharp pointy sticks at the ready.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> It surely does!
> BTW I have a query, but it is posted back in last week's Tea Party!


~~~I went back & found it..."what is Iditarod?"
The Iditarod is a 1,000+ mile sled dog race from Anchorage to Nome Alaska. It is a tremendous test of endurance - just the musher, his/her dogs, and Alaska's wilderness. The race takes at least nine days....can last as long as 3 weeks. Technology is so great today, we can follow the race on the computer. A huge following and network has grown up around this race. It is called "The Last Great Race". A phenomenal amount of preparation & training is required. SO much info is available on line. Just go to "iditarod.com" You will be connected and can go to any number of places at that site. More than you ever wanted to know, for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Check it out....let me know how you like it. I am just in awe of the mushers...and of the people who work in support (ALL are volunteers, BTW). Amazing....just amazing.
Carol il/oh


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm sure the food came first. Were the shoes named after the food? curious....??


I believe they were, Carol. The idea being that your feet (somtimes referred to as ''dogs) would be complaining from the wearing of shoes which made the feet hurt and the pain would let you know their discomfort. Thus wearing the Hush Puppies brand would comfort and silence the complaining feet.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Just looked it up....thought that's what it was...you can keep mine and can also keep the tongue sandwich meat. Like on most farms, we made use of everything...thankfully, Mom didn't make souse---but used all of that and the gelatin to make scrapple, which I loved. I never quite got to like liver and onions either, but many of my family still love it.


~~~I don't mind chicken livers & onions...I used to cook it with some sherry. Maybe that's what made it tolerable? :-D
Don't cook it any more.


----------



## machriste

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~is that feet.....or inches???


That is inches! Almost a foot for us and 1 1/2 feet in northern MN.

We like to vacation on a peninsula in northern Michigan. They have a sign that indicates how high 300 inches of snow is. it's what they normally get in a winter. Ugh!!!


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> I'm a southern gal so LOVE souse....my children gag at the mention of it!!! But love it on a sandwich with mustard. May have to buy some soon.
> Junek


Those of American-Germanic extraction might know it as head cheese.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Those of American-Germanic extraction might know it as head cheese.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Might be what we call 'brawn'


----------



## machriste

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Glennys2*!
> 
> Shirley, love the new avatar; the sweater/jacket looks wonderful on you!


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~~recipes :?: :?: :?:


You're asking for a recipe that is based on how much of the main ingredient I've got, Carol, but here goes:

Meat, cooked, of your choice, however much you have or need to use

Onion, amount of your choice or taste

Pickle relish, amount and flavor of your choice

Miracle Whip or mayo, enough to ''loosen'' the spread to your preference

Salt and pepper to taste

Directions:

Grind or mince meat, onions. Add pickle relish, miracle whip and seasonings to taste and consistency your prefer. Check for seasonings and mouth feel for miracle whip. Chill and serve on sandwich or crackers. Add lettuce if you like.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I know he's grown a lot since we last saw a picture. I think that was right after you brought him home...I remember DJ and Seth wanted to sleep with him!!
> Junek


He is some where out in the field with the other pigs and the cows. will get a photo next time he is up at the barn.


----------



## NanaCaren

jheiens said:


> Those of American-Germanic extraction might know it as head cheese.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My great grandma made headcheese, hers was much nicer than what I buy in the stores.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Thanks Sam for some good looking recipes.
> To do bold on KP you need to post and then click on edit. You will then have a little box on the die . I will post this now and then tell you how to do bold as I do it for you. Bold doesn't carry over from other documents for some reason. The same with colours etc.
> 
> *the box at the side has smilies and tags. look at the tags and find the one you want. bold so click on [, the b then].*To unbold simply add / before the b. And the same principle for the others. can do a range of colours not restricted to to just red green and blue.
> Haven't tried the bottom tags.
> When you are doing it it doesn't come up as bold, you need to either preview or post to see if it has worked. So no to see if it has worked.
> The smilies are very easy just click on them and different symbols or words will come up- not the actual face untyil posted :-D :thumbup:
> And now I can't get it to bold! *try again* This worked as you see. Not sure what was wrong before.


*Awesome!* I have been trying to figure out how to make the bold and italic and stuff work for the longest time. Well, that didn't work. :?  *Whoohoo!!!* Worked.


----------



## redriet60

Just checking in, great recipes Sam, I love fish of all kinds. The other recipes sound good too. I'm not crazy about Eggplant or Lima beans but I keep trying it. Maybe I will like it cooked the way you said. 
I've been off work all week (Winter break) changed my living room around and ended up Spring cleaning. Still not done, I don't know where all this stuff is coming from, and the dust, does knitting make dust? Anyway, I've been lurking here and there to see how you are all doing, saw some pretty pictures and art work. I'm sending prayers for all who are sick, for strength and rapid healing. If you have too much rain, send some to CA. 
I started knitting a Entrelac scarf for my friend in KY, she needs one right now with all the cold and snow out there. Well back to knitting, hope I can figure this out. I'll check in later.


----------



## siouxann

Railyn said:


> I just got home from the hospital. Ray is in ICU and is doing OK. Our nurse daughter-in-law is staying with him for part of the night and I came home to get some rest. I need to praise God. Last night I put Ray in God's hands and had a good sleep. I am so thankful! All our children made it to the hospital. We had quite a gang in the waiting room. That was so helpful.
> Thank you for your concern and I will keep you posted.


Prayers continuing for you and Ray.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't make it this morning. I had breakfast in bed and watched the Olympics, then after my shower I had to go and buy some sewing machine needles as DD wants me to put zips in 8 dresses for school musical (Bugsy Malone) So far I have broken 2 needles as the braid that goes on the edge is like concrete!!!!!
> Picked up my necklace from the jewellers that I was having restrung with a pendant fitted, I am pleased with it.
> Off to DDs this afternoon and going tohave a chinese take away tonight.
> Last night I worked out the pattern for the sleeve tops of my aran so I am getting there.
> 
> Hope everyone ishaving a good week end, lots of healing vibes and hugs.
> 
> Saturday photos......


You've obviously brought your DD up in the crafting faith! Those are lovely crocuses (crocii?)


----------



## KateB

Julie - Love the new avatar! Gorgeous kids. :thumbup:

Shirley - your avatar with your new cardi looks great too! :thumbup:

Sorlenna - Another one with a great new avatar. Is that your GD? She's lovely!
Edit - I see you answered that it is your GD further on.


----------



## KateB

patocenizo said:


> Oh wow!!! I love all your recipes, they all sound delicious. Well my DH and I are in Santa Clara, Ca at the Stitches West extravaganza...I've never been here before nor had I attended one of these knitters conventions...Oh My Gosh!!! There must be around 500 vendors selling all with those enticing goodies that every knitter drools over. I have taken two classes so far and today I'll be taking a class to conquer Möbius knitting. The next two days I'll be immersed in all day classes and when we finally head back home on Tuesday morning my mind will be mush but I'll have an ear to ear smile on my face. I have met some lovely ladies but we are all quite busy with our classes and it is a joy to watch others be so in love with knitting, as a matter of fact there is a group of ladies that flew all the way over from Japan just to attend this conference. Yesterday I took a very interesting class on Estonian and Shetland knitting taught by Brooke Nico who also owns a yarn shop in St. Louis, Mo. I wish she was closer to where I live. Brooke has a new book and you can buy it on Amazon its called Lovely Knitted Lace ( no, I do not get a %) with great patterns. Well I hope we get some rain over this way and very soon, the drought is not a good thing here in California. Thanks again Sam, for hosting this week's tea party. :-D


Sounds as though you're having a whale of a time! Wish we could send you some of our rain! :roll: We've had a very mild winter so far, but it seems to have rained all the time. :shock:


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> But we never had bread and butter with our fish...we always had corn bread...is that an American 'thing'? I'm wondering if other countries also have baked corn bread? And I think very few outside of the southern States here have fried corn bread.
> JuneK


I've never seen corn bread over here.


----------



## Poledra65

Shirley, love the sweater, I can imagine that you are glad to have it finished. 
Caren, so glad that there was no loss of your freezers, that would have been a mess, and so glad that it is all fairly cleaned up. Poor Parker, hopefully he will stay where it is dry or at least dryer. 
Hope you had a good night. 
Hugs


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Forgot barn.


Great photos! That barn looks straight out of Little House on the Prairie!


----------



## Lurker 2

redriet60 said:


> Just checking in, great recipes Sam, I love fish of all kinds. The other recipes sound good too. I'm not crazy about Eggplant or Lima beans but I keep trying it. Maybe I will like it cooked the way you said.
> I've been off work all week (Winter break) changed my living room around and ended up Spring cleaning. Still not done, I don't know where all this stuff is coming from, and the dust, does knitting make dust? Anyway, I've been lurking here and there to see how you are all doing, saw some pretty pictures and art work. I'm sending prayers for all who are sick, for strength and rapid healing. If you have too much rain, send some to CA.
> I started knitting a Entrelac scarf for my friend in KY, she needs one right now with all the cold and snow out there. Well back to knitting, hope I can figure this out. I'll check in later.


Sadly, it is we ourselves who make most of the dust- the -sloughed off squamous epithelia- or skin- creates much of it! Unless you have a puppy like mine who tramps in mud- I have no mud room, wet room where I can dry him down- and if I need to bathe him he goes in the bath, in the bathroom.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> My GK's have each had a monkey toy- not a sock monkey- but store bought, DGS in particular LOVES his. Is quite distraught if it goes missing. I think he now has two- one was found later lurking in the garage- which is used as a storage space rather than for the car.
> Clever idea to make them from socks!


DS#2 loved his 'Wee Monkey" which my MIL bought him, and after we were told about the upcoming baby I gifted it to my DIL. DS was singularly unimpressed that I even still had it, but DIL was delighted...love that girl!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> He's doing well and growing like the proverbial weed. As I helped him out of the tub the other evening, I noticed that he is nearly as broad across the shoulders as the interior of the tub is wide. His PT had told me the other day the he is maturing physically much earlier than his classmates. But then, he does so much more upper body work, just holding himself upright, than his peers do. Plus, she is working to build the thigh and the atrophied calf muscles (due to lower leg bracing) to strengthen the legs and core muscles in order to use the Loftstrands with more confidence and control, rather than always relying on the Kaye walker for mobility.
> 
> Classes are going well. His favorite is Spanish but he will never speak it fluently because of the CP involvement with his oral muscles. That is what it is and nought we can do about it, but God is still sovereign and good to His children.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks for this Joy! It is always good to hear of how Tim is progressing. 
My nephew, Paul who has CP, has had to have quite a bit of work done on his legs, he had a condition known as equino something, and could not get the heel to the ground- he had special boots for a long time to correct that, but I noticed one day when I bumped into him at work (he is an orderly at the local major hospital) that the leg/foot is not fully controlled when he is tired. Paul spends much of his wages having his body tattooed- My brother quipped that he thought maybe they should skin him and tan the hide at some point. Alastair is usually the one who has to drive him all the way from Takanini one of the southernmost suburbs to Silverdale in the north, that Shirley will recall. Which given the black-outs Alastair has been experiencing (or at least they are sudden episodes of blindness) is taking rather a risk. Paul can now drive- but probably won't get his licence because he is very heavy on the accelerator. For my brother to acknowledge fear while being driven is saying something.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> And all of us are with you in spirit, too, broomsticks and sharp pointy sticks at the ready.


I like the image of the broom sticks and knitting needles!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I went back & found it..."what is Iditarod?"
> The Iditarod is a 1,000+ mile sled dog race from Anchorage to Nome Alaska. It is a tremendous test of endurance - just the musher, his/her dogs, and Alaska's wilderness. The race takes at least nine days....can last as long as 3 weeks. Technology is so great today, we can follow the race on the computer. A huge following and network has grown up around this race. It is called "The Last Great Race". A phenomenal amount of preparation & training is required. SO much info is available on line. Just go to "iditarod.com" You will be connected and can go to any number of places at that site. More than you ever wanted to know, for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Check it out....let me know how you like it. I am just in awe of the mushers...and of the people who work in support (ALL are volunteers, BTW). Amazing....just amazing.
> Carol il/oh


I have seen a TV program on it then- did not remember what it was called. BUT I am still curious to know what age level you were teaching?!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Julie - Love the new avatar! Gorgeous kids. :thumbup:
> 
> Shirley - your avatar with your new cardi looks great too! :thumbup:
> 
> Sorlenna - Another one with a great new avatar. Is that your GD? She's lovely!
> Edit - I see you answered that it is your GD further on.


They are great- this is one of my favourite shots of them both!
Mind you so is Luke in your new image- and soon (well September) you will have two to choose from!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Sounds as though you're having a whale of a time! Wish we could send you some of our rain! :roll: We've had a very mild winter so far, but it seems to have rained all the time. :shock:


apparently it has been similar in Aberdeenshire- maybe a bit cold, but not much in the way of snow. I was talking to Pam in Daviot earlier- she remains my best friend from my first school- it is lovely when someone rattles on because it is you calling! This was Buchanan School


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> DS#2 loved his 'Wee Monkey" which my MIL bought him, and after we were told about the upcoming baby I gifted it to my DIL. DS was singularly unimpressed that I even still had it, but DIL was delighted...love that girl!


That sounds like Wee Monkey will continue being loved!


----------



## bettyirene

Sam a lovely selection of recipes here...I'[ll be giving some of these a try!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## redriet60

NanaCaren said:


> My great grandma made headcheese, hers was much nicer than what I buy in the stores.


Oh I had forgotten all about head cheese, I used to like it, I've not seen it in the grocery store here in a long time.


----------



## Lurker 2

bettyirene said:


> Sam a lovely selection of recipes here...I'[ll be giving some of these a try!! Thanks for sharing.


Hello Bettyirene- can't remember if you have called by the Tea Party before- Sam will welcome you when he is back on the computer- but it is likely away for a few days being 'fixed'. Lovely that you dropped in, I recall seeing you around in other parts of KP.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I am getting ready to shut down and have gary carry my computer out tot he car. then when ron calls I can go. I'm going to miss all of you - and what a catch up I will have. don't do anything rash while I'm gone - healing energy to all who need it - positive energy to sorlenna in her bid to make the charlotte perfect. happy birthday glennys - use the whole weekend to celebrate.
> 
> hazy sunshine today - 37° and breezy - I see some of the ice is melting but the ends of the driveway - which are on a slight rise - are still pretty lethal.
> 
> see you soon --- sam


You will definitely be missed. Hope Ron can fix your computer quickly!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Those of American-Germanic extraction might know it as head cheese.
> 
> Ohio Joy


True. I'd forgotten that!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> I've never seen corn bread over here.


Ahh! You Scots have missed a great treat!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Shirley, love the sweater, I can imagine that you are glad to have it finished.
> Caren, so glad that there was no loss of your freezers, that would have been a mess, and so glad that it is all fairly cleaned up. Poor Parker, hopefully he will stay where it is dry or at least dryer.
> Hope you had a good night.
> Hugs


Thanks the floor was mess enough, seems to be nice and dryish today. Parker is staying out with the rest of the animals. I had a fabulous night :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

bettyirene said:


> Sam a lovely selection of recipes here...I'[ll be giving some of these a try!! Thanks for sharing.


Good to hear from you. It's been a while. Hope you can visit again before so long.
Junek


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> katy - it is so good to hear from you - I've not done anything with the kidsilk haze - what kind of a pattern are you doing and with what size needles? I wasn't sure how to knit it - it is so fine but will make a great scarf. don't be a stranger now - we'll be looking for you to join us more often - please. and save a day for a yarn crawl in august. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. Do you know when in August you're going to be here? I'll be out of town a big portion of the month, as DD and I will be celebrating my 70th birthday -- in London!!!!!!! O.M.G.!! One of my sisters took our Mom to London for her 70th 20-some years ago, and DD thought it might be a good tradition to follow. We'll be in Paris first and then London, but my actual birthday will be in London. But I'm calm. Really! Really!! *I'M CALM!!!!* ...sort of... :lol:

As for the scarf, I'm using the pattern from the label - seed stitch borders and stockinette center on US8/5.0mm needles, just letting the Kaffe Fassett colors make it unique. It's simple, but requires full attention. I dropped a stitch early on and it was disastrous! I'm about half-way through the 50 g. ball now and it looks like the final scarf will block to about 12 inches by 70+ inches.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm jealous that you are using some Kaffe Fasset yarn....that's on my list to look for at the MW Stitches Show along with some quivet (did I spell that right?).



KatyNora said:


> Thanks, Sam. Do you know when in August you're going to be here? I'll be out of town a big portion of the month, as DD and I will be celebrating my 70th birthday -- in London!!!!!!! O.M.G.!! One of my sisters took our Mom to London for her 70th 20-some years ago, and DD thought it might be a good tradition to follow. We'll be in Paris first and then London, but my actual birthday will be in London. But I'm calm. Really! Really!! *I'M CALM!!!!* ...sort of... :lol:
> 
> As for the scarf, I'm using the pattern from the label - seed stitch borders and stockinette center on US8/5.0mm needles, just letting the Kaffe Fassett colors make it unique. It's simple, but requires full attention. I dropped a stitch early on and it was disastrous! I'm about half-way through the 50 g. ball now and it looks like the final scarf will block to about 12 inches by 70+ inches.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm jealous that you are using some Kaffe Fasset yarn....that's on my list to look for at the MW Stitches Show along with some quivet (did I spell that right?).


Is that a Rowan yarn? or does Kaffe Fassett market it through someone else?


----------



## Lurker 2

Kaikoura sunrise- from yesterday- Saturday morning. 22nd Feb, 2014.


----------



## Pup lover

Welcome to the new folks! Come back iften.

Jacklou nice to see you again! Hope that DH is recoperating well.

Jeanette think you have suitcase big enough for me to fit in to Hawaii? Envious here would love to go there someday. A mini KAP would be great! Where are shipping DH to this time?

Love fried bologna, Spam and meatloaf warm or cold.

Spent yesterday cooking, Sams pasta sauce, cheeseburger soup, and chicken cassarole. Made italian bread, Sorlennas honey wheat rolls snd raisin bread. Delivered food today to MIL DHs Aunt and my mom with some left over for us lol. FIL says MIL isnt eating like she should, Aunt is the one who had the heart valve repaired after the first if the year and she doesnt feel much like eating yet or if she does doesnt want to cook. I am paying for the long day today. Fellow bread bakers any ideas on how to keep the raisins whole in the machine? Has good flavor but the raisins disintegrated. 

Off to knit n watch tv. Hugs n prayers to all!!


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> I'm with you jacklou - love cold meat load sandwiches - you could always throw it in the fry pan with a little butter and brown the sides before putting it in a sandwich.
> 
> have you ever had fried balony (and I know that is spelled wrong) - very good - especially with mustard and a touch of horse radish.
> 
> I may be having a craft moment here - but want to welcome you to the knitting tea party whether I have before or not. just want to make sure. we will be here all week - lots of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - no need to be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Oh Sam! You have just added to the condiments for DH's fried bologna sandwiches! I'll bet he didn't think about horse radish on it! Have you ever made your own horse radish? Bet you wouldn't buy store bought again! We haven't in the 3-4 years we've been making it. And I don't eat it! With a food processor and strong hands to peel and cut it into chunks, and doing it outside so the breeze blows the fumes away from you of course.

I copied a couple of the recipes. Thank you. M will enjoy them. I haven't been on the computer in 2 days. I've had 50 pages of last weeks TP to catch up on, and still not finished.

We ordered tickets to a concert in Marysville, OH for last night on Thurs. evening. I was going to print them out. NOT. I printed a coupon in the morning with no problem. I went to print the tickets and the computer said it was printing, but the printer wasn't! So I bought a new printer yesterday. Think I could get it installed to print the tickets? No. So I called iTickets and they fixed it so we could do will call for them. We love the Spinney Brothers. They are a Bluegrass band from Nova Scotia. Black Diamond was the opening band. It was at the First United Methodist Church.

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Welcome to the new folks! Come back iften.
> 
> Jacklou nice to see you again! Hope that DH is recoperating well.
> 
> Jeanette think you have suitcase big enough for me to fit in to Hawaii? Envious here would love to go there someday. A mini KAP would be great! Where are shipping DH to this time?
> 
> Love fried bologna, Spam and meatloaf warm or cold.
> 
> Spent yesterday cooking, Sams pasta sauce, cheeseburger soup, and chicken cassarole. Made italian bread, Sorlennas honey wheat rolls snd raisin bread. Delivered food today to MIL DHs Aunt and my mom with some left over for us lol. FIL says MIL isnt eating like she should, Aunt is the one who had the heart valve repaired after the first if the year and she doesnt feel much like eating yet or if she does doesnt want to cook. I am paying for the long day today. Fellow bread bakers any ideas on how to keep the raisins whole in the machine? Has good flavor but the raisins disintegrated.
> 
> Off to knit n watch tv. Hugs n prayers to all!!


The fruit, and anything else will disintegrate, if added too soon- does it not have a beep for adding ingredients? Mine have all beeped at the appropriate time. Other wise add them about 4 minutes before the end of the kneading cycle!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura sunrise- from yesterday- Saturday morning. 22nd Feb, 2014.


that is absolutely stunning thank you for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> DS#2 loved his 'Wee Monkey" which my MIL bought him, and after we were told about the upcoming baby I gifted it to my DIL. DS was singularly unimpressed that I even still had it, but DIL was delighted...love that girl!


I have most of the first toys from my bunch. I have given the older ones their toys when they had children. They all liked that I had them, a few of the spouses were not impressed.


----------



## Aran

I'm still here. I worked 66 hours last week but only 58 hours this week and had Saturday off. I haven't done anything exciting. 

Barack O'Kitty is back to his old handsome self & his nose looks great. The scar is barely visible, which is kind of astounding.

I've been watching the Winter Olympics when I can. I love the aerial tricks of the snowboarders & skiers & the beauty of figure skating. If I could do any of the events, I would love to go on a bobsled.

Here's my funny. I work with a man who is homophobic & transphobic & doesn't approve of my transformation. The other day he flipped me off, so I folded my hands in prayer, as if to say "Yes, please." He stopped dead in his tracks & didn't know what to say. I said, "I'll bet that you don't flip me off anymore." He said, "Probably not." I laughed so hard. He's quick on his feet so leaving him speechless was quite a feat. Plus a little revenge felt extra sweet.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I love it cut in thick slices in sandwiches with mustard.



jheiens said:


> Those of American-Germanic extraction might know it as head cheese.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> oh good heavens siouxann - that sounds so decadent - and sooooooooo good - I am going to try it. --- sam


 We cut up tomatoes into small cubes and mixed them with the eggs the cheese - soooo good.


----------



## tami_ohio

Designer1234 said:


> I finally finished my stashbuster coat of Many Colors. I am pleased with it. It is in the processed of being blocked right now. It is cozy and I love wearing them in the evening in the spring and fall and I think it will work well in BC. I am happy with the subdued colors.


It's beautiful, Shirley!


----------



## Aran

RookieRetiree said:


> And, don't forget about our Aran's Arans!


Can I say that I just love seeing my name that way? Damn. Why didn't I title my mini-workshop "Knitting Aran's Arans" or "Knitting Aran like Aran?" Oh, well, it's too late now. I've made some interesting dishcloths in preparation for the workshop. Now onto my squares for the KAP afghan.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, love seafood. Thank you.
> Shirley your card and coat of many colors are so pretty and unique. I still haven't found anyone who can print lesson out for me.


Can you put the lessons on a flash drive and take them to the library to print out? It will cost you a bit to have it printed, but you would have a hard copy that way.


----------



## Aran

Lurker 2 said:


> Which I have never seen, Rookie!


Go look me up here & see the topics I started. I included pics of 2 Aran prayer shawls I knit a few years ago.


----------



## Dintoo

Hi everyone. Just popped in as dinner is almost ready--apple pork chops done in the rice cooker. Love the fish recipes, Sam. I really miss the fresh fish that we got in Newfoundland since moving to Ontario. However, still prefer to be here close to family. My birthday was yesterday, but DS was working, so we went for brunch at Cora's today (Saturday). It was the first time in years that we have all been together for my birthday--make that the first time ever with DD, DS, DIL, and 2 grandsons. What a wonderful time we had. Must try tto catch up now, before dinner. Jinny


----------



## KatyNora

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that a Rowan yarn? or does Kaffe Fassett market it through someone else?


Yes, it is Rowan yarn, Julie. It's "kidsilk haze stripe, colours by Kaffe Fassett." It's 70% mohair/30% silk, and a whole lot more expensive than my usual yarn purchases!  But it is very nice to work with, so I think I'm getting my money's worth out of it.

Love your picture of Kaikoura. NZ's tourist office should be paying you a stipend for all the lovely photos you post.


----------



## angelam

Have just heard that DGS has broken his leg whilst skiing today. Poor old thing! He's due to fly home tomorrow but I'm not sure if he's going to be fit to fly by then. Will have to wait and see how he is. His sister's comment on hearing the news was typical little sister - "stupid boy"!


----------



## machriste

NanaCaren said:


> My great grandma made headcheese, hers was much nicer than what I buy in the stores.


My grandmother made it too, and I liked it a lot. She actually was a city dweller though and used a pork roast and a veal roast to make hers. It was always served at Christmas time.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> Love your new avatar!!
> Junek


Thanks! She is gorgeous (and I'm not biased at all, lol). She was playing peekaboo via Skype with me last week. Sigh. I am too far away...

I went to the sewing machine store and bought another bobbin case but this one is not seating right, either. I am so frustrated! I guess I won't be sewing yet. I've put it aside for the moment (otherwise I might just toss it out the window! :shock: ) and just don't know what to do now. Maybe another look later. I know what the problem is but can't see how to fix it exactly.


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, here it's like a ball of cornbread dough with other seasonings fried--so very good! We also have the shoes. LOL
> 
> ~~~I just figured out the connection....both are comforting!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## pacer

purl2diva said:


> One of DH's favorites is fried Spam. When I was going to school at night, I usually made meals ahead for the family but every once in awhile, he would make fried Spam and Kraft dinner for the kids. They thought it was a treat though I don't think any of them would eat it now.
> 
> We had ring bologna often growing up. It was a cheap meal and that was an important factor. Do they still make it?


I have had ring bologna in the past year. It is still sold at our butcher shop. My family was not thrilled that I made it.


----------



## Sorlenna

jheiens said:


> I believe they were, Carol. The idea being that your feet (somtimes referred to as ''dogs) would be complaining from the wearing of shoes which made the feet hurt and the pain would let you know their discomfort. Thus wearing the Hush Puppies brand would comfort and silence the complaining feet.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I remember my GF coming home from work and saying, "My dogs are barking" to mean his feet hurt & were tired!


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy Birthday Glennys2!



redriet60 said:


> I started knitting a Entrelac scarf for my friend in KY, she needs one right now with all the cold and snow out there. Well back to knitting, hope I can figure this out. I'll check in later.


Where is your friend? KY keeps coming up for me lately...must be a sign! And that is where the puppies are... LOL


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> Spent yesterday cooking, Sams pasta sauce, cheeseburger soup, and chicken cassarole. Made italian bread, Sorlennas honey wheat rolls snd raisin bread. Delivered food today to MIL DHs Aunt and my mom with some left over for us lol. FIL says MIL isnt eating like she should, Aunt is the one who had the heart valve repaired after the first if the year and she doesnt feel much like eating yet or if she does doesnt want to cook.


Let me know how those rolls come across--we really like them and I have made them fairly regularly over the winter.

Angela, poor GS! I hope he's set back right soon and can travel.

Julie, I forgot to mention your new avatar, too (the inspiration to change mine! :thumbup: ). They are lovely children!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I posted this on last weeks but I was afraid you wouldn't see it - - my son (who will soon be 38 yikes) had a terrific teacher in elementary school - I believe it was 5th grade. Her curriculum for the year was based on the rain forest. Every subject she taught the rain forest was used. The first day of school her room was a blank canvas... there was nothing on the walls or bulletin boards. By the end of the year you literally couldn't see a blank place on the walls or ceiling.... there were crepe paper vines hanging from the ceiling all over the room and every creature that lived in the rain forest peeked out from behind the lush tropics that the class had created. It was really something! Such a shame that teachers aren't given more leeway today. Our students would be better for it. Thanks for being one of those teachers!!! luv-AZ
In reference to:
cmaliza wrote:
~~~You hit the (gov't) nail on the head! It was getting harder & harder. Oh, the frustrating tales I can tell! The kids loved it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll send him off to our daughter's house for the night so we can have the place all to ourselves--- and all the wine, food and yarn. We're just taking carry ons to Maui and although you're itty bitty, I still don't think you'd fit---but I'll be soaking in some of the sun and surf just for you and I'll bring you back some kukui oil or plumeria!



Pup lover said:


> Welcome to the new folks! Come back iften.
> 
> Jacklou nice to see you again! Hope that DH is recoperating well.
> 
> Jeanette think you have suitcase big enough for me to fit in to Hawaii? Envious here would love to go there someday. A mini KAP would be great! Where are shipping DH to this time?
> 
> Love fried bologna, Spam and meatloaf warm or cold.
> 
> Spent yesterday cooking, Sams pasta sauce, cheeseburger soup, and chicken cassarole. Made italian bread, Sorlennas honey wheat rolls snd raisin bread. Delivered food today to MIL DHs Aunt and my mom with some left over for us lol. FIL says MIL isnt eating like she should, Aunt is the one who had the heart valve repaired after the first if the year and she doesnt feel much like eating yet or if she does doesnt want to cook. I am paying for the long day today. Fellow bread bakers any ideas on how to keep the raisins whole in the machine? Has good flavor but the raisins disintegrated.
> 
> Off to knit n watch tv. Hugs n prayers to all!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

And before I get caught up - some 24 pages... I finished my kimono and here is the picture to prove it! Next baby sweater is going to be some form of top down no seams... any suggestions???? I am going to have to take the time to view a vid on seaming at some point!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love home made horseradish and restock every year...sure cleans out the sinuses!



tami_ohio said:


> Oh Sam! You have just added to the condiments for DH's fried bologna sandwiches! I'll bet he didn't think about horse radish on it! Have you ever made your own horse radish? Bet you wouldn't buy store bought again! We haven't in the 3-4 years we've been making it. And I don't eat it! With a food processor and strong hands to peel and cut it into chunks, and doing it outside so the breeze blows the fumes away from you of course.
> 
> I copied a couple of the recipes. Thank you. M will enjoy them. I haven't been on the computer in 2 days. I've had 50 pages of last weeks TP to catch up on, and still not finished.
> 
> We ordered tickets to a concert in Marysville, OH for last night on Thurs. evening. I was going to print them out. NOT. I printed a coupon in the morning with no problem. I went to print the tickets and the computer said it was printing, but the printer wasn't! So I bought a new printer yesterday. Think I could get it installed to print the tickets? No. So I called iTickets and they fixed it so we could do will call for them. We love the Spinney Brothers. They are a Bluegrass band from Nova Scotia. Black Diamond was the opening band. It was at the First United Methodist Church.
> 
> Tami


----------



## RookieRetiree

Revenge is sweet and you showed him some sense of how lack of retribution is the best way to diffuse a situation; he may even learn to get to know you as a person first.



Aran said:


> I'm still here. I worked 66 hours last week but only 58 hours this week and had Saturday off. I haven't done anything exciting.
> 
> Barack O'Kitty is back to his old handsome self & his nose looks great. The scar is barely visible, which is kind of astounding.
> 
> I've been watching the Winter Olympics when I can. I love the aerial tricks of the snowboarders & skiers & the beauty of figure skating. If I could do any of the events, I would love to go on a bobsled.
> 
> Here's my funny. I work with a man who is homophobic & transphobic & doesn't approve of my transformation. The other day he flipped me off, so I folded my hands in prayer, as if to say "Yes, please." He stopped dead in his tracks & didn't know what to say. I said, "I'll bet that you don't flip me off anymore." He said, "Probably not." I laughed so hard. He's quick on his feet so leaving him speechless was quite a feat. Plus a little revenge felt extra sweet.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm just so impressed with what you can do with two needles!!! I am definitely looking forward to your workshop == I'm very much the novice!



Aran said:


> Can I say that I just love seeing my name that way? Damn. Why didn't I title my mini-workshop "Knitting Aran's Arans" or "Knitting Aran like Aran?" Oh, well, it's too late now. I've made some interesting dishcloths in preparation for the workshop. Now onto my squares for the KAP afghan.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh --- hope he's doing okay and heals quickly.



angelam said:


> Have just heard that DGS has broken his leg whilst skiing today. Poor old thing! He's due to fly home tomorrow but I'm not sure if he's going to be fit to fly by then. Will have to wait and see how he is. His sister's comment on hearing the news was typical little sister - "stupid boy"!


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> I love home made horseradish and restock every year...sure cleans out the sinuses!


LOL! We usually make about a quart twice a year. DH is growing some, but you can't harvest it for 5 years after planting. So we go to West Side Market in Cleveland and buy a big root a couple of times a year. One big root usually makes about a quart. I make him salad dressing every week. Honey Mustard. 1/4 c cider vinegar, 1/2 c oil, 1 t. oregano, 1 1/2 T honey, 1 1/2 T mustard(he likes brown in it best), 1 T parmesan cheese. That's the original recipe. I added the horseradish. I use a heaping teaspoon.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's not much different than hot dogs....just cut it up in scalloped potatoes, mac & cheese or bologna chunks with peppers and onions over pasta. My Mom even used to put some in with baked beans or tomato soup.



pacer said:


> I have had ring bologna in the past year. It is still sold at our butcher shop. My family was not thrilled that I made it.


----------



## siouxann

Here is another recipe for Hush Puppies with some minced onion. It takes longer to make than the first one, but they both would be good.

Hush Puppies

1 ½ C Cornmeal 
2 Eggs, beaten
1 ½ C Water 
1 C Flour
1/3 C Milk 
3 tsp Powder
1 T Oil 
2 tsp Salt
2 tsp grated Onion 
1 tsp Sugar (optional)

Cook cornmeal and water, stirring til stiff, about 6 min. Remove from heat; add milk, oil and onion; stir til smooth. Gradually stir into eggs. Blend dry ingred and add to cornmeal batter. Heat oil 1 deep in pan to 375º. Drop batter by spoonsful. Fry 6-7 min and drain. Makes at least 24  30.


----------



## siouxann

AZ Sticks said:


> And before I get caught up - some 24 pages... I finished my kimono and here is the picture to prove it! Next baby sweater is going to be some form of top down no seams... any suggestions???? I am going to have to take the time to view a vid on seaming at some point!!!


What a beautiful Kimono!


----------



## pacer

AZ Sticks said:


> And before I get caught up - some 24 pages... I finished my kimono and here is the picture to prove it! Next baby sweater is going to be some form of top down no seams... any suggestions???? I am going to have to take the time to view a vid on seaming at some point!!!


I make a baby sweater for charity that is top down and done with worsted weight yarn. The sleeves could be done with dpn, but I usually do them on straight and sew the sleeve. The rest is done on circular needles. I will be changing the pattern in the next few weeks to accommodate for button holes instead of a tie string. It knits up for about size 12-24 months. I have also done some of the 5 hour top down sweaters that I have found online.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> It's not much different than hot dogs....just cut it up in scalloped potatoes, mac & cheese or bologna chunks with peppers and onions over pasta. My Mom even used to put some in with baked beans or tomato soup.


Not a favorite meat of mine either, I just get tired of eating the same old meals so I change things up from time to time. That didn't go over very well though.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the kimono and that yarn -- I bought some of that from Bernat and it's still sitting in my baby yarn drawer...some day it'll be made up into something.

Cute story: we bought some fleece outfits (9 mos. for new little granddaughter) - one of the pair of pajama pants were zebra stripe soft furry fleece and big sister claimed them for herself - she calls them her comfies--mind you, she's in a 3T so she puts on the pants and they become Bermuda shorts - so she's going to love her birthday package (actual birthday on 2/25) when she sees there's a pair in there for her in her size---at least I hope she likes them!! I have a pair to match so hope to get a photo of all of us!!



AZ Sticks said:


> And before I get caught up - some 24 pages... I finished my kimono and here is the picture to prove it! Next baby sweater is going to be some form of top down no seams... any suggestions???? I am going to have to take the time to view a vid on seaming at some point!!!


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura sunrise- from yesterday- Saturday morning. 22nd Feb, 2014.


The colors take my breath away! I've never seen a sky like that.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura sunrise- from yesterday- Saturday morning. 22nd Feb, 2014.


That is a glorious sunrise!! What beautiful, vibrant colors!
thank you, Julie!
Junek


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll send him off to our daughter's house for the night so we can have the place all to ourselves--- and all the wine, food and yarn. We're just taking carry ons to Maui and although you're itty bitty, I still don't think you'd fit---but I'll be soaking in some of the sun and surf just for you and I'll bring you back some kukui oil or plumeria!


Sounds like fun. At this point I think I might have some free time in March as OT is only being allowed for backorder items. We do have backorder right now but no parts to build them with. Weather would be my biggest concern as well. I do have commitments on Sundays though. When do you go to Hawaii? Might want to wait to come over until after Easter sometime.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Railyn, so glad Ray came through the surgery & you have managed to get some rest. Hope things continue to go well.

Glennys, happy birthday.

Busyworkerbee, the chicken wrap sounds great, I love sandwiches like that,

Caren, the cookie bowls sound like a great idea, I have no fancy pans but might try it on a muffin tin.

Rookie when we were in Hawaii, I read somewhere that the love of Spam is a leftover tradition from WW2, when it was a diet staple from the military. I like it cold in a sandwich but DH likes it fried. I have never used it in a casserole.

Fried balogna must be thing from the 1960's, most people my age remember it from childhood but the younger people think you're crazy if you mention it.


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> I'm still here. I worked 66 hours last week but only 58 hours this week and had Saturday off. I haven't done anything exciting.
> 
> Barack O'Kitty is back to his old handsome self & his nose looks great. The scar is barely visible, which is kind of astounding.
> 
> I've been watching the Winter Olympics when I can. I love the aerial tricks of the snowboarders & skiers & the beauty of figure skating. If I could do any of the events, I would love to go on a bobsled.
> 
> Here's my funny. I work with a man who is homophobic & transphobic & doesn't approve of my transformation. The other day he flipped me off, so I folded my hands in prayer, as if to say "Yes, please." He stopped dead in his tracks & didn't know what to say. I said, "I'll bet that you don't flip me off anymore." He said, "Probably not." I laughed so hard. He's quick on his feet so leaving him speechless was quite a feat. Plus a little revenge felt extra sweet.


That's akin to 'revenge is a dish best served cold'!! It's amazing what prayer can do...he should be glad it was you praying over him instead of blacking his eye like some people would have! Acting like a Christian is more proof than all the words in the world!! And also good revenge!!
Good on you,Aran. Glad to hear Barack O'Kitty is doing so well.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Just popped in as dinner is almost ready--apple pork chops done in the rice cooker. Love the fish recipes, Sam. I really miss the fresh fish that we got in Newfoundland since moving to Ontario. However, still prefer to be here close to family. My birthday was yesterday, but DS was working, so we went for brunch at Cora's today (Saturday). It was the first time in years that we have all been together for my birthday--make that the first time ever with DD, DS, DIL, and 2 grandsons. What a wonderful time we had. Must try tto catch up now, before dinner. Jinny


Happy birthday, Jinny...just got in under the wire so it's not belated yet. Sounds like a wonderful celebration.
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well thanks! The baby jacquard yarn turns out so pretty.


siouxann said:


> What a beautiful Kimono!


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Have just heard that DGS has broken his leg whilst skiing today. Poor old thing! He's due to fly home tomorrow but I'm not sure if he's going to be fit to fly by then. Will have to wait and see how he is. His sister's comment on hearing the news was typical little sister - "stupid boy"!


Oh, dear....I hope it heals well with no problems. I'm not adventurous enough to try something like that even in my younger days....I'm too much of a coward and I like all my limbs the way they are!!!
Praying for his well being.
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

I thought about the 5 hour sweater.... I will look and see what I can find - I haven't mastered, and don't own any DPNs, so that may be an issue... After you revise for button holes I would love a copy if you can share. Thanks!!


pacer said:


> I make a baby sweater for charity that is top down and done with worsted weight yarn. The sleeves could be done with dpn, but I usually do them on straight and sew the sleeve. The rest is done on circular needles. I will be changing the pattern in the next few weeks to accommodate for button holes instead of a tie string. It knits up for about size 12-24 months. I have also done some of the 5 hour top down sweaters that I have found online.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> I have had ring bologna in the past year. It is still sold at our butcher shop. My family was not thrilled that I made it.


Some people just don't appreciate good food!! LOL!
JUnek


----------



## Sorlenna

The color's a little lighter than true, but here's the first bracelet: camel hair yarn.  Make i-cord, then use a giant crochet hook (I think mine is a Q/15.75 mm)--equivalent to a size 17 needle--very big! Chain about 12, sew the ends, and done. I want to make one with the other yarn--purple--and will see how that turns out.


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> I posted this on last weeks but I was afraid you wouldn't see it - - my son (who will soon be 38 yikes) had a terrific teacher in elementary school - I believe it was 5th grade. Her curriculum for the year was based on the rain forest. Every subject she taught the rain forest was used. The first day of school her room was a blank canvas... there was nothing on the walls or bulletin boards. By the end of the year you literally couldn't see a blank place on the walls or ceiling.... there were crepe paper vines hanging from the ceiling all over the room and every creature that lived in the rain forest peeked out from behind the lush tropics that the class had created. It was really something! Such a shame that teachers aren't given more leeway today. Our students would be better for it. Thanks for being one of those teachers!!! luv-AZ
> In reference to:
> cmaliza wrote:
> ~~~You hit the (gov't) nail on the head! It was getting harder & harder. Oh, the frustrating tales I can tell! The kids loved it.


Everything has to be so regimented that teachers can't use their imagination to fire the imagination of their students. It's a real shame.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> And before I get caught up - some 24 pages... I finished my kimono and here is the picture to prove it! Next baby sweater is going to be some form of top down no seams... any suggestions???? I am going to have to take the time to view a vid on seaming at some point!!!


That is beautiful...some lucky baby will enjoy that but Mom wil enjoy it even more.
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Rookie! That will be a great picture!!! And A will probably give baby I her jammie pants back!!!! I cheated with this yarn and only used it for one sleeve and one front with the rest done in plain pink.... I had heard they weren't going to make it anymore... I don't know if that's true but I figured this way it would stretch farther!!!! OK I need to go back to the beginning and play catch up!!! - luv-AZ


RookieRetiree said:


> I love the kimono and that yarn -- I bought some of that from Bernat and it's still sitting in my baby yarn drawer...some day it'll be made up into something.
> 
> Cute story: we bought some fleece outfits (9 mos. for new little granddaughter) - one of the pair of pajama pants were zebra stripe soft furry fleece and big sister claimed them for herself - she calls them her comfies--mind you, she's in a 3T so she puts on the pants and they become Bermuda shorts - so she's going to love her birthday package (actual birthday on 2/25) when she sees there's a pair in there for her in her size---at least I hope she likes them!! I have a pair to match so hope to get a photo of all of us!!


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> Here is another recipe for Hush Puppies with some minced onion. It takes longer to make than the first one, but they both would be good.
> 
> Hush Puppies
> 
> 1 ½ C Cornmeal
> 2 Eggs, beaten
> 1 ½ C Water
> 1 C Flour
> 1/3 C Milk
> 3 tsp Powder
> 1 T Oil
> 2 tsp Salt
> 2 tsp grated Onion
> 1 tsp Sugar (optional)
> 
> Cook cornmeal and water, stirring til stiff, about 6 min. Remove from heat; add milk, oil and onion; stir til smooth. Gradually stir into eggs. Blend dry ingred and add to cornmeal batter. Heat oil 1 deep in pan to 375º. Drop batter by spoonsful. Fry 6-7 min and drain. Makes at least 24  30.


Never went to all that trouble. But I'm sure it's just as good if not better!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the kimono and that yarn -- I bought some of that from Bernat and it's still sitting in my baby yarn drawer...some day it'll be made up into something.
> 
> Cute story: we bought some fleece outfits (9 mos. for new little granddaughter) - one of the pair of pajama pants were zebra stripe soft furry fleece and big sister claimed them for herself - she calls them her comfies--mind you, she's in a 3T so she puts on the pants and they become Bermuda shorts - so she's going to love her birthday package (actual birthday on 2/25) when she sees there's a pair in there for her in her size---at least I hope she likes them!! I have a pair to match so hope to get a photo of all of us!!


I'm looking forward to seeing that photo of the zebra triplets!
LOL!
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

This is great Sorlenna - I have never seen camel hair yarn......


Sorlenna said:


> The color's a little lighter than true, but here's the first bracelet: camel hair yarn. Make i-cord, then use a giant crochet hook (I think mine is a Q/15.75 mm)--equivalent to a size 17 needle--very big! Chain about 12, sew the ends, and done. I want to make one with the other yarn--purple--and will see how that turns out.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I know and the kids lose out.


jknappva said:


> Everything has to be so regimented that teachers can't use their imagination to fire the imagination of their students. It's a real shame.
> Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well since I still have no grandbaby propects, it will go into the hope chest.... but I may post a picture on FB before I put it away... do you think one of my kids would take the hint???? And thank you by the way... duh..........


jknappva said:


> That is beautiful...some lucky baby will enjoy that but Mom wil enjoy it even more.
> Junek


 :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Railyn, so glad Ray came through the surgery & you have managed to get some rest. Hope things continue to go well.
> 
> Glennys, happy birthday.
> 
> Busyworkerbee, the chicken wrap sounds great, I love sandwiches like that,
> 
> Caren, the cookie bowls sound like a great idea, I have no fancy pans but might try it on a muffin tin.
> 
> Rookie when we were in Hawaii, I read somewhere that the love of Spam is a leftover tradition from WW2, when it was a diet staple from the military. I like it cold in a sandwich but DH likes it fried. I have never used it in a casserole.
> 
> Fried balogna must be thing from the 1960's, most people my age remember it from childhood but the younger people think you're crazy if you mention it.


Fried bologna goes back a lot farther than the '60's.....my children were growing up then but I had it when I was growing up, too...so it's been around since the Dark Ages!
LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> The color's a little lighter than true, but here's the first bracelet: camel hair yarn. Make i-cord, then use a giant crochet hook (I think mine is a Q/15.75 mm)--equivalent to a size 17 needle--very big! Chain about 12, sew the ends, and done. I want to make one with the other yarn--purple--and will see how that turns out.


That's really pretty for something so simple...or at least you make it sound simple.
Junek


----------



## bettyirene

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Bettyirene- can't remember if you have called by the Tea Party before- Sam will welcome you when he is back on the computer- but it is likely away for a few days being 'fixed'. Lovely that you dropped in, I recall seeing you around in other parts of KP.


Yes, I always read the tea-party stuff - always on the lookout for new recipes...Sam might remember me dropping in....


----------



## Jacklou

To all who inquired and wished him a quick recover, my DH is doing very well and on the road to healing after his quadruple bypass surgery.
Jacklou


----------



## AZ Sticks

Such a nice opening Sam - plenty of recipes for everyone including the pups and kitties - You are a gracious host. When Alan and I lived in the Ozarks of Missouri for a couple of years I used to bake dog biscuits... I will see if I can find the recipe - Duke and Dutch loved them .... I miss my pups. Very thoughtful of Wendell - the books sound like fun. I just don't have time to read for pleasure these days... busy times around the homestead. And it would be even busier if I would get off my a**!!! Now that the kimono is finished I am going to concentrate on my Blue Angel shawl. It was a KAL class from Craftsy that I started in July 2013 and I was doing pretty good... at this point I am going to have to relearn the pattern and any fancy stitches because my poor brain has let them fly away!!! But it will be my next wip finished.... that doesn't include my charity hats or the barber shop cowl..... I will work on those when I need a break or brainless knitting. OK, back to catching up!! Thanks for the great job you do every week - It is so much fun to be able to come here and visit!! luv-AZ


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza said:


> ~~~There is a hint of sun...at the moment. Don't know how long it will last. I think we'll go shopping in this brief moment of tolerable weather. People around here are so ready for spring....when the temps warm up a bit, they dump the winter coat! Even when the temp is around freezing. Folks are READY for spring!
> Later all....going to get some goodies for the Closing ceremonies.
> Carol il/oh


~~~later....would you believe I saw a guy - no coat...AND IN SHORTS!!!! I think that was going a bit too far. :?


----------



## pacer

AZ Sticks said:


> I thought about the 5 hour sweater.... I will look and see what I can find - I haven't mastered, and don't own any DPNs, so that may be an issue... After you revise for button holes I would love a copy if you can share. Thanks!!


If you don't mind sewing the arms then the 5 hour and the sweater that I make, can be done on straight needles. That is the only sewing of seams on these two sweaters.


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> I believe they were, Carol. The idea being that your feet (somtimes referred to as ''dogs) would be complaining from the wearing of shoes which made the feet hurt and the pain would let you know their discomfort. Thus wearing the Hush Puppies brand would comfort and silence the complaining feet.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~It's all coming together. Makes sense to me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> ~~~later....would you believe I saw a guy - no coat...AND IN SHORTS!!!! I think that was going a bit too far. :?


Sounds like something Matthew might do if I would let him. I always tell him when I see the first snowfall, the shorts get put aside and the jeans come out.


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Those of American-Germanic extraction might know it as head cheese.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Which is misleading, isn't it?
Okay...I just checked a bit further. Wikipedia has loads of info. I always thought it was made from pigs' feet...which isn't totally wrong, but many other parts of an animal are used, too.

So....head cheese makes sense, but not totally just made from the head. Whatever.....it's all "yours".


----------



## Patches39

Julie, lovely avatar.


----------



## pacer

Jacklou said:


> To all who inquired and wished him a quick recover, my DH is doing very well and on the road to healing after his quadruple bypass surgery.
> Jacklou


So happy to hear this. Sometimes people feel better after surgery because they suffered so much before it that the recovery is actually easier than what they endured before hand.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Might be what we call 'brawn'


~~~yes, brawn was one of the alternative names.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Maui isn't until June - so we have all the time between then and now --do you get a Spring break? A Friday to Saturday would work out fine for me.



pacer said:


> Sounds like fun. At this point I think I might have some free time in March as OT is only being allowed for backorder items. We do have backorder right now but no parts to build them with. Weather would be my biggest concern as well. I do have commitments on Sundays though. When do you go to Hawaii? Might want to wait to come over until after Easter sometime.


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> You're asking for a recipe that is based on how much of the main ingredient I've got, Carol, but here goes:
> 
> Meat, cooked, of your choice, however much you have or need to use
> 
> Onion, amount of your choice or taste
> 
> Pickle relish, amount and flavor of your choice
> 
> Miracle Whip or mayo, enough to ''loosen'' the spread to your preference
> 
> Salt and pepper to taste
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Grind or mince meat, onions. Add pickle relish, miracle whip and seasonings to taste and consistency your prefer. Check for seasonings and mouth feel for miracle whip. Chill and serve on sandwich or crackers. Add lettuce if you like.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~ :lol: :lol: Love it. I'll see what I can do with this. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I may try this tomorrow - I have some ribbon yarn that I think will look really cool worked up this way.



Sorlenna said:


> The color's a little lighter than true, but here's the first bracelet: camel hair yarn. Make i-cord, then use a giant crochet hook (I think mine is a Q/15.75 mm)--equivalent to a size 17 needle--very big! Chain about 12, sew the ends, and done. I want to make one with the other yarn--purple--and will see how that turns out.


----------



## martina

KatyNora. You will have a great time in London. I hope to be living up that way by then. Maybe a meet up could be arranged?


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> oh - how fun and you enjoy it all to your heart's content...but you can't make the Fiber Fest....you'll be in Defiance, Ohio for the KAP, right?


I KNEW that date sounded familiar!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think I bought 3 skeins in the peach, pink, mint, acqua and purple so should be set for a while -- I think I have both jacquards and florals...I love how the yarn does the work when you use the right patterns.

When I was at DS's, I was changing A and she could see through the clear glass dresser drawer in baby's room and saw the black/white and asked for her comfies----I couldn't see denying her...it was so cute and funny. Her Mom admitted that she was trying to hide them, but thought it was pretty funny that she would think she could hide them from A in a clear drawer---I think they're now on the bottom of a drawer...but knowing A, she'll be asking for them.



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Rookie! That will be a great picture!!! And A will probably give baby I her jammie pants back!!!! I cheated with this yarn and only used it for one sleeve and one front with the rest done in plain pink.... I had heard they weren't going to make it anymore... I don't know if that's true but I figured this way it would stretch farther!!!! OK I need to go back to the beginning and play catch up!!! - luv-AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree

It will be funny for small, bigger and biggest!



jknappva said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing that photo of the zebra triplets!
> LOL!
> Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> *Awesome!* I have been trying to figure out how to make the bold and italic and stuff work for the longest time. Well, that didn't work. :?  *Whoohoo!!!* Worked.




~~~I've been trying to figure out what all of these things under the faces are. Have I done anything? :roll: :?: :?
Anything yet???


----------



## RookieRetiree

We're glad you stopped in and most of the recipes are tried and true and many of them are in our normal menu rotations.



bettyirene said:


> Yes, I always read the tea-party stuff - always on the lookout for new recipes...Sam might remember me dropping in....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to hear --- answered prayers.



Jacklou said:


> To all who inquired and wished him a quick recover, my DH is doing very well and on the road to healing after his quadruple bypass surgery.
> Jacklou


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> Maui isn't until June - so we have all the time between then and now --do you get a Spring break? A Friday to Saturday would work out fine for me.


In theory, I work a 4 day week. Most people know that is not my normal schedule. I might be getting some things done here at home if I don't work OT for the next 5 weeks. I am not expecting that to be the case though. I might work some Fridays if they are approved to clear back order. I know I have some knitting classes scheduled for some Sundays in March. I could come over on a Thursday evening or Friday morning.

Dawn, what is your work schedule these days? Let's think about May. Possibly the first weekend of May. Mother's day is the second weekend so should not conflict.


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I've been trying to figure out what all of these things under the faces are. Have I done anything? :roll: :?: :?
> Anything yet???


~~~I was in the middle of trying to do this and I lost my INternet connection. I'm back, but still can't use those items below the smilies. Any more help available?


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> ~~~and one of our weather "treats" is to watch the storms pass us out on the lake...headed to Cleveland. We are at the southern most point of the lake's shore. Makes for a dramatic sky, for sure!


Nice photos, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> *Awesome!* I have been trying to figure out how to make the bold and italic and stuff work for the longest time. Well, that didn't work. :?  *Whoohoo!!!* Worked.




~~~I can't click on them. I do not get an arrow/pointing finger. Why not?


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> *Awesome!* I have been trying to figure out how to make the bold and italic and stuff work for the longest time. Well, that didn't work. :?  *Whoohoo!!!* Worked.




~~~Altho'....I didn't get red in your posting.


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~and one of our weather "treats" is to watch the storms pass us out on the lake...headed to Cleveland. We are at the southern most point of the lake's shore. Makes for a dramatic sky, for sure!


Love the rain coming down in the top one..... And the wonderful tone on tone of the bottom one. I really do love a good storm....


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> This is great Sorlenna - I have never seen camel hair yarn......


I hadn't either, until the lady gave it to me--the tag came with a picture of the camel the yarn came from. 



jknappva said:


> That's really pretty for something so simple...or at least you make it sound simple.
> Junek


It is really simple; the purple yarn isn't cooperating in the i-cord machine...and now the space bar is acting weird on the computer! Maybe I'd better step away from anything mechanical...!


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> I've never seen corn bread over here.


~~~Sorry :!: You are missing something! Need to come to KAP and we'll feed you some! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> LOL!! Seems there's an old wives tale for everything, doesn't it?!!
> Junek


I always heard the cook just threw them to the dogs hanging around the kitchen.. Which, in the South was often outside or at least in an outbuilding.


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Altho'....I didn't get red in your posting.


You have to type them in. * makes it bold and then [/b ] without the space makes it unbold. The color one you have to also put [/color ] without the space at the end. Click on quote reply and see if the code shows up around the bold and red words.*


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~glad you remembered the barn! I love barns! Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too... For awhile, barn wood frames were all the rage and we used to look for old ones. To see if we could salvage some wood.....


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> A stormy sky is dramatic.
> This is one my sister took Fri. when our storm was coming through...its bark was much worse than its bite, thank goodness!
> Junek


Really nice photo :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I have seen a TV program on it then- did not remember what it was called. BUT I am still curious to know what age level you were teaching?!


~~~I did this with 3rd, 4th, 5th, & 6th graders. Roughly 8-12 year olds. All ages loved it!


----------



## cmaliza

redriet60 said:


> Oh I had forgotten all about head cheese, I used to like it, I've not seen it in the grocery store here in a long time.


~~~not a surprise....I don't think there is much call for it. :lol: :lol: But...hope you can find some!


----------



## Dreamweaver

angelam said:


> Enjoy your class tomorrow. Yesterday I saw a notice in our LYS for a day workshop with Kaffe Fassett. What a treat that would be! At a cost of £135 for the day though!! Hmmm..........


And worth every pound.. Not that I have the money, but what a treat to see him work....


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura sunrise- from yesterday- Saturday morning. 22nd Feb, 2014.


~~~OMG....talk about breath-taking! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> I make a baby sweater for charity that is top down and done with worsted weight yarn. The sleeves could be done with dpn, but I usually do them on straight and sew the sleeve. The rest is done on circular needles. I will be changing the pattern in the next few weeks to accommodate for button holes instead of a tie string. It knits up for about size 12-24 months. I have also done some of the 5 hour top down sweaters that I have found online.


I like the 5 hour sweaters takes no time at all and looks nice as well. I made so many one year I swear i knit some of them in my sleep.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm jealous that you are using some Kaffe Fasset yarn....that's on my list to look for at the MW Stitches Show along with some quivet (did I spell that right?).


My biggest temptation today was some buffalo..... Of course, I had to come all the way to Taos to find it and it is made in Texas... I did not buy it, but the color, Taos, is a deep turquoise and she has an exclusive on it. It is $55. A skein and I needed 3. She would give me 10% off... Sure wish I had seen it before I bought the red Tencel..... Great shop and only open 6 months. Will definitely be doing some mail order...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura sunrise- from yesterday- Saturday morning. 22nd Feb, 2014.


GORGEOUS colors. I actually bought some yarn somewhat like that yesterday!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Railyn, so glad Ray came through the surgery & you have managed to get some rest. Hope things continue to go well.
> 
> Glennys, happy birthday.
> 
> Busyworkerbee, the chicken wrap sounds great, I love sandwiches like that,
> 
> Caren, the cookie bowls sound like a great idea, I have no fancy pans but might try it on a muffin tin.
> 
> Rookie when we were in Hawaii, I read somewhere that the love of Spam is a leftover tradition from WW2, when it was a diet staple from the military. I like it cold in a sandwich but DH likes it fried. I have never used it in a casserole.
> 
> Fried balogna must be thing from the 1960's, most people my age remember it from childhood but the younger people think you're crazy if you mention it.


The muffin tins will work nicely too. Mum used to make bowls using a slice of bread, then put chili/stew in them. There are so many things to fill these with. If you use mini muffin tins perfect bite size treats.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> The color's a little lighter than true, but here's the first bracelet: camel hair yarn. Make i-cord, then use a giant crochet hook (I think mine is a Q/15.75 mm)--equivalent to a size 17 needle--very big! Chain about 12, sew the ends, and done. I want to make one with the other yarn--purple--and will see how that turns out.


That looks lovely and the colour is perfect. thank you for sharing how to make the bracelet. I will have Ashilei here tomorrow maybe I can get her to sit long enough to make one. :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

Aran said:


> I'm still here. .
> 
> Here's my funny. I work with a man who is homophobic & transphobic & doesn't approve of my transformation. The other day he flipped me off, so I folded my hands in prayer, as if to say "Yes, please." He stopped dead in his tracks & didn't know what to say. I said, "I'll bet that you don't flip me off anymore." He said, "Probably not." I laughed so hard. He's quick on his feet so leaving him speechless was quite a feat. Plus a little revenge felt extra sweet.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are good!
~~~interesting question: which sport in the olympics would you like to do? Bobsled is a possibility. Skeleton & Luge? NO! I think my favorite thing to do would be standing on the podium! :lol: :lol: 
Take care....enjoy the "extra" tiome off.....


----------



## cmaliza

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I love it cut in thick slices in sandwiches with mustard.


~~~more power to ya'! Enjoy!


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Rookie! That will be a great picture!!! And A will probably give baby I her jammie pants back!!!! I cheated with this yarn and only used it for one sleeve and one front with the rest done in plain pink.... I had heard they weren't going to make it anymore... I don't know if that's true but I figured this way it would stretch farther!!!! OK I need to go back to the beginning and play catch up!!! - luv-AZ


meant to say how lovely the kimono had turned out. I never noticed that you used mostly plain pink. I hope they don't discontinue this yarn, I love the colour and the orange one as well.


----------



## flyty1n

What a beautiful kimono..a lucky baby who gets to wear that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Well since I still have no grandbaby propects, it will go into the hope chest.... but I may post a picture on FB before I put it away... do you think one of my kids would take the hint???? And thank you by the way... duh..........
> 
> :lol:


My kids always told me they wren't going to be needing it and a few months later they would call. I always knew. It is odd because Jamie's BFF is pregnant, a few weeks before she told us I started knitting baby things.


----------



## cmaliza

Dintoo said:


> My birthday was yesterday, but DS was working, so we went for brunch at Cora's today (Saturday). It was the first time in years that we have all been together for my birthday--make that the first time ever with DD, DS, DIL, and 2 grandsons. What a wonderful time we had. Jinny


~~~HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Glad you had a fun time! Nothing better than a celebration with family! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

bettyirene said:


> Yes, I always read the tea-party stuff - always on the lookout for new recipes...Sam might remember me dropping in....


I remember you dropping in, nice to see you back.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> That looks lovely and the colour is perfect. thank you for sharing how to make the bracelet. I will have Ashilei here tomorrow maybe I can get her to sit long enough to make one. :roll:


Of course we will want pictures.  You need about a yard of i-cord for each one (finally remembered to measure).


----------



## cmaliza

angelam said:


> Have just heard that DGS has broken his leg whilst skiing today. Poor old thing! He's due to fly home tomorrow but I'm not sure if he's going to be fit to fly by then. Will have to wait and see how he is. His sister's comment on hearing the news was typical little sister - "stupid boy"!


~~~How old is he? Hope it's a simple break (if it has to be a break at all :thumbdown:  ). Little sister... :lol: typical.


----------



## martina

Dreamweaver said:


> My biggest temptation today was some buffalo..... Of course, I had to come all the way to Taos to find it and it is made in Texas... I did not buy it, but the color, Taos, is a deep turquoise and she has an exclusive on it. It is $55. A skein and I needed 3. She would give me 10% off... Sure wish I had seen it before I bought the red Tencel..... Great shop and only open 6 months. Will definitely be doing some mail order...


You need that buffalo, you know that you will regret not buying it once you get home, and after all you have been through , you deserve a treat.


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~later....would you believe I saw a guy - no coat...AND IN SHORTS!!!! I think that was going a bit too far. :?


My oldest son would have been in shorts and short sleeves on a day like today. Michael my youngest has only worn pants about 4 days all winter, even in the cold. He just doesn't get cold even as a baby. I had shorts on, I did have a cardigan on.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura sunrise- from yesterday- Saturday morning. 22nd Feb, 2014.


 :shock: awesome!!!!!!


----------



## cmaliza

AZ Sticks said:


> I posted this on last weeks but I was afraid you wouldn't see it - - my son (who will soon be 38 yikes) had a terrific teacher in elementary school - I believe it was 5th grade. Her curriculum for the year was based on the rain forest. Every subject she taught the rain forest was used. The first day of school her room was a blank canvas... there was nothing on the walls or bulletin boards. By the end of the year you literally couldn't see a blank place on the walls or ceiling.... there were crepe paper vines hanging from the ceiling all over the room and every creature that lived in the rain forest peeked out from behind the lush tropics that the class had created. It was really something! Such a shame that teachers aren't given more leeway today. Our students would be better for it. Thanks for being one of those teachers!!! luv-AZ
> In reference to:
> cmaliza wrote:
> ~~~You hit the (gov't) nail on the head! It was getting harder & harder. Oh, the frustrating tales I can tell! The kids loved it.


~~~It was SO much fun being "one of those teachers"! Thanks! To me...it was the BEST way to teach. I enjoyed the days...and more importantly, so did the kids. Whatever the task...they were learning, and it wasn't "painful". It always makes me sad to see kids get so negative about learning. Why is that a bad thing? I ALWAYS told my kids....hard is not bad...it is great!

I did respond to last week's posting...but I hope you took pictures of the end-of-year classroom! That sounds so cool....would love to see a picture of that!
Yeah....teaching like that is much harder to do...especially if it is in an inner city school (which is where I was teaching). No parents making any demands - not as involved (understandable...they have to work - often more than 1 job). Oh dear, I'm getting on a soap box....sorry.
Anyway...especially in the suffering schools...no "extras" or special projects/programs...really sad. :-( :-( :-(


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Of course we will want pictures.  You need about a yard of i-cord for each one (finally remembered to measure).


If I can get here to sit and make one there will be pictures for sure. Thinking Robert might like to make one as well seems their mum's birthday is coming up. If I make the i-cord for DJ she should finger crochet it.


----------



## cmaliza

AZ Sticks said:


> And before I get caught up - some 24 pages... I finished my kimono and here is the picture to prove it! Next baby sweater is going to be some form of top down no seams... any suggestions???? I am going to have to take the time to view a vid on seaming at some point!!!


~~~ooohhhhh...so cute! Lovely work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Well time for me to head to bed, early night tonight. 
Pleasant dreams to all my ktp family and may you wake refreshed and full of energy. HUGS to all.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> LOL! We usually make about a quart twice a year. DH is growing some, but you can't harvest it for 5 years after planting. So we go to West Side Market in Cleveland and buy a big root a couple of times a year. One big root usually makes about a quart. I make him salad dressing every week. Honey Mustard. 1/4 c cider vinegar, 1/2 c oil, 1 t. oregano, 1 1/2 T honey, 1 1/2 T mustard(he likes brown in it best), 1 T parmesan cheese. That's the original recipe. I added the horseradish. I use a heaping teaspoon.


~~~I can't belive I haven't been to the West Side Market! I keep hearing about it.....over & over & over & over.....This is DEFINITELY on my bucket list for this summer!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I just love your response to that rude man. ROFL. What a wonderful way to have responded...glad you had the delight of seeing him speechless.


Aran said:


> I'm still here. I worked 66 hours last week but only 58 hours this week and had Saturday off. I haven't done anything exciting.
> 
> Barack O'Kitty is back to his old handsome self & his nose looks great. The scar is barely visible, which is kind of astounding.
> 
> I've been watching the Winter Olympics when I can. I love the aerial tricks of the snowboarders & skiers & the beauty of figure skating. If I could do any of the events, I would love to go on a bobsled.
> 
> Here's my funny. I work with a man who is homophobic & transphobic & doesn't approve of my transformation. The other day he flipped me off, so I folded my hands in prayer, as if to say "Yes, please." He stopped dead in his tracks & didn't know what to say. I said, "I'll bet that you don't flip me off anymore." He said, "Probably not." I laughed so hard. He's quick on his feet so leaving him speechless was quite a feat. Plus a little revenge felt extra sweet.


----------



## Gweniepooh

BEEEE-UTIFUL! 


AZ Sticks said:


> And before I get caught up - some 24 pages... I finished my kimono and here is the picture to prove it! Next baby sweater is going to be some form of top down no seams... any suggestions???? I am going to have to take the time to view a vid on seaming at some point!!!


----------



## cmaliza

siouxann said:


> Here is another recipe for Hush Puppies with some minced onion. It takes longer to make than the first one, but they both would be good.
> 
> Hush Puppies
> 
> 1 ½ C Cornmeal
> 2 Eggs, beaten
> 1 ½ C Water
> 1 C Flour
> 1/3 C Milk
> 3 tsp Powder
> 1 T Oil
> 2 tsp Salt
> 2 tsp grated Onion
> 1 tsp Sugar (optional)
> 
> Cook cornmeal and water, stirring til stiff, about 6 min. Remove from heat; add milk, oil and onion; stir til smooth. Gradually stir into eggs. Blend dry ingred and add to cornmeal batter. Heat oil 1 deep in pan to 375º. Drop batter by spoonsful. Fry 6-7 min and drain. Makes at least 24  30.


~~~the only problem with all of these...they have to be fried. Is there a baked version? So much oil for frying...and then do what with it???? Love this stuff....but..... :-(


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> I make a baby sweater for charity that is top down and done with worsted weight yarn. The sleeves could be done with dpn, but I usually do them on straight and sew the sleeve. The rest is done on circular needles. I will be changing the pattern in the next few weeks to accommodate for button holes instead of a tie string. It knits up for about size 12-24 months. I have also done some of the 5 hour top down sweaters that I have found online.


~~~can you send a pattern or reference to it?


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the kimono and that yarn -- I bought some of that from Bernat and it's still sitting in my baby yarn drawer...some day it'll be made up into something.
> 
> Cute story: we bought some fleece outfits (9 mos. for new little granddaughter) - one of the pair of pajama pants were zebra stripe soft furry fleece and big sister claimed them for herself - she calls them her comfies--mind you, she's in a 3T so she puts on the pants and they become Bermuda shorts - so she's going to love her birthday package (actual birthday on 2/25) when she sees there's a pair in there for her in her size---at least I hope she likes them!! I have a pair to match so hope to get a photo of all of us!!


~~~so looking forward to that photo!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591
Fried balogna must be thing from the 1960's said:


> ~~~so sad for them!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Question for you...is ring bologna the tube like shaped bologna that has the red wrap that has to be peeled off? I've never heard of ring bologna.

Have heard of head cheese but never had it...same with souse.
Vaguely remember trying spam as a child but don't remember it. My mom was from PA and there are a lot of foods that are typically southern I never head because she wasn't from the south herself. Dad was from TX.

Spent today with Marianne. We went to an Arts & Craft fair that is being held this weekend up near her at Unicoi State Park near Helen GA. It was fun. They did have some knitted items at several booths but I honestly have to say I've seen everyone here post work that is much nicer. Kudos to KTP folks!


RookieRetiree said:


> It's not much different than hot dogs....just cut it up in scalloped potatoes, mac & cheese or bologna chunks with peppers and onions over pasta. My Mom even used to put some in with baked beans or tomato soup.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Everything has to be so regimented that teachers can't use their imagination to fire the imagination of their students. It's a real shame.
> Junek


~~~ain't that the truth! I remember an exit interview when getting my teaching certificate...I was asked: Why do you wan t to teach? Part of my answer was....it is SO creative!


----------



## pammie1234

I don't know if I have mentioned this before. I have an inkjet printer - dell 4in1. it is in excellent condition. when ron installed windows seven on my computer it would not support my printer - hence my having to buy a new one - so I have this printer - but it will only work on xp or something older. but if you could use it please let me know - it is yours - I will box it up and send it to you with my blessings. just let me know.

Sam, that happened to me, too, when I had my computer updated. I still haven't gotten a new one.


----------



## Gweniepooh

nice


Sorlenna said:


> The color's a little lighter than true, but here's the first bracelet: camel hair yarn. Make i-cord, then use a giant crochet hook (I think mine is a Q/15.75 mm)--equivalent to a size 17 needle--very big! Chain about 12, sew the ends, and done. I want to make one with the other yarn--purple--and will see how that turns out.


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Time for bed here but did want to say that i managed to get to the yarn store this afternoon, Unbelievable.. 100% mink, some fabulous hand-dyed. So many yarns I've never seen before.... Naturally, I bought some. Have to go back tomorrow. We were so busy talking, I forgot to give her my 10% off coupon.


Which lys is this? I should probably try to go.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, gottastch and Miss Pam!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I sure hope you'll be coming to Defiance in Oct!!! Let me know if you need me to send you a registration form! Just sent me a PM with your email address and you'll get it from me asap. 


Dreamweaver said:


> I KNEW that date sounded familiar!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well it sounds as if we could use a little computer class at the KAP....LOL....MAYBE i'll have my Macbook all figured out by then...LOL


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I've been trying to figure out what all of these things under the faces are. Have I done anything? :roll: :?: :?
> Anything yet???


----------



## KatyNora

Wow! All the way to Saturday evening, and I've managed to keep up so far.

Railyn and jacklou, I'm glad both of your hubbies have come through their surgeries OK. Sending healing thoughts for them and you.

Angela, I do hope your GS's broken leg will heal well.

Sandi, your kimono is lovely. I really like the way you used solid pink for part of it; it highlights the jacquard so well, I think.

And martina, a London meet-up sounds great. DD and I have agreed that we'll go our separate ways a few times, so we won't end up throttling each other during our time together. She's not nearly as interested as I am in finding the good yarn shops. :wink:


----------



## Miss Pam

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, gottastch and Miss Pam!


Thank you!


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Pacer or anyone else* could you tell me where to find the 5 hour sweater pattern? Especially the top down one.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> But we never had bread and butter with our fish...we always had corn bread...is that an American 'thing'? I'm wondering if other countries also have baked corn bread? And I think very few outside of the southern States here have fried corn bread.
> JuneK


I rarely eat brad except for toast at breakfast unless I have a sandwich but my husband eats bread every meal. Him & my boys eat fried fish sandwiches with crabapple jelly, I know that is very strange but they love it. My GKs love crabapple jelly sandwiches. 
I have made corn meal muffins a few times but never cornbread or fried cornbread. I have made fried bannock & I really like raisin bannock.


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW. Wonderful trip. I've never been to one of the knitting events but loved going to the weaving ones. Sensory overload for sure.


Just realized you are in Taos, not Richardson! Guess I can't go to the lys after all!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Room, after room after room.... Buttons, needles, all kinds of goodies. There is a fiber festival here every Oct. 1 and would love to come to it. First time I ever saw roving sold in braids and glittery sock yarn.
> 
> This is the lovely little sculpture park next to it.


What an interesting place! Sounds like a great place to visit. Did you go back & get the jacket? Or shoot your wad on yarn?

Patocinzio, that knitting conference sound great, I'd love to go to something like that.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I'm a southern gal so LOVE souse....my children gag at the mention of it!!! But love it on a sandwich with mustard. May have to buy some soon.
> Junek


I have never heard of souse, I thought spell check struck again. I googled it & came up with pickled head cheese? Doesn't sound like something I'd try? :roll:


----------



## Railyn

Jacklou said:


> Hope you and your family are going good.


Hi Rookie. I haven't been on KPT for quite a while as we have been going through "stuff" again. My husband just had quadruple bypass surgery. Came as a surprise as he had no symptoms except for shortness of breath at times. Had it looked into and this was the result.[/quote]

Best wishes to you and your husband. My DH had five bypass on Friday. Still in ICU. I know your stress, etc. so will you kind thoughts and God's blessing.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Glad to hear Ray came through the surgery well. Will still keep him in prayer for a speedy recovery and also for you for calmness and peace. 


Railyn said:


> Best wishes to you and your husband. My DH had five bypass on Friday. Still in ICU. I know your stress, etc. so will you kind thoughts and God's blessing.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> love the idea of the upside down cookie bowls - I will remember that one. ice cream and chocolate syrup in a chocolate chip/walnuts bowl - what a feast. --- sam


 :thumbup:

June, do you just eat the hushpuppies as is or with some particular dish?


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of souse, I thought spell check struck again. I googled it & came up with pickled head cheese? Doesn't sound like something I'd try? :roll:


*Bonnie*, souse/headcheese is simply cooked pieces of a butchered hog cooked until it falls off the bones, seasoned and spiced to your tastes, packed (really packed) into a form (such as a loaf pan) and then some of the liquid in which it was simmered is poured over the pieces to cover. The container is covered and chilled until set. When tipped from the pan onto a plate it can then be sliced and used in sandwiches with condiments of your choice.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> June, do you just eat the hushpuppies as is or with some particular dish?


In the South, hush puppies are usually served with fried fish, slaw, and iced tea. Possibly with fries also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Just looked it up....thought that's what it was...you can keep mine and can also keep the tongue sandwich meat. Like on most farms, we made use of everything...thankfully, Mom didn't make souse---but used all of that and the gelatin to make scrapple, which I loved. I never quite got to like liver and onions either, but many of my family still love it.


Mom used to cook tongue & I liked it but DH won't eat it. We like liver but I cannot eat it anymore, it gives terrible indigestion for some reason. Do you eat heart? We love that but don't eat any other strand innards. :lol:

When I was a child, Italian people used to come to the farm & buy & butcher lambs in the fall.my mom used to say the only thing they didn't take was the"baah", they collected the blood & intestines to make sausage as well as every thing else. Yuk


----------



## pammie1234

I am caught up here, but way behind on last week's. Yesterday, I noticed that I was sneezing, coughing, and having a "stopped up" nose. Well, today, I will admit that I have a good, old-fashioned cold. I used to think it was allergies, but since I was tested, I'm not really allergic. So I slept a lot, and will probably go to bed soon. Sure hope this goes away really soon!

I'm sorry I've missed some birthdays, so Happy Birthday! Very glad to hear of husbands on the mend. Wishing everyone good times and health. Hugs to all!


----------



## Bonnie7591

AZ Sticks said:


> And before I get caught up - some 24 pages... I finished my kimono and here is the picture to prove it! Next baby sweater is going to be some form of top down no seams... any suggestions???? I am going to have to take the time to view a vid on seaming at some point!!!


That's so cute! I have some of that yarn n my stash that is to become a sweater for GD


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Question for you...is ring bologna the tube like shaped bologna that has the red wrap that has to be peeled off? I've never heard of ring bologna.
> 
> Have heard of head cheese but never had it...same with souse.
> Vaguely remember trying spam as a child but don't remember it. My mom was from PA and there are a lot of foods that are typically southern I never head because she wasn't from the south herself. Dad was from TX.
> 
> Spent today with Marianne. We went to an Arts & Craft fair that is being held this weekend up near her at Unicoi State Park near Helen GA. It was fun. They did have some knitted items at several booths but I honestly have to say I've seen everyone here post work that is much nicer. Kudos to KTP folks!


There are some very fine knitters among us. I enjoy seeing the creativity and talent from all over the world.

On the other hand....were you two young ladies enjoying yourselves today? I could just see you two having a wild time at an arts and crafts fair. Did you get any drawing and painting tips?


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Sounds like something Matthew might do if I would let him. I always tell him when I see the first snowfall, the shorts get put aside and the jeans come out.


~~~My DS was kinda' like that...he could wear soccer shorts all year! The school said NO.....so it was sweat pants all year. They were cheaper than jeans! :lol:


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> *Pacer or anyone else* could you tell me where to find the 5 hour sweater pattern? Especially the top down one.


It is a free pattern in Ravelry. Just type in - top down 5 hour baby sweater, and it will show up on your computer. Select Ravelry's site. By googling it, you can see images of the sweater that people have made. There are variations for girl vs boy designs as well.


----------



## Glennys 2

I want to thank everyone for the birthday wishes. I was taken out to breakfast and dinner. YEAH no cooking for 1 day.


----------



## pacer

Bonnie7591 said:


> I rarely eat brad except for toast at breakfast unless I have a sandwich but my husband eats bread every meal. Him & my boys eat fried fish sandwiches with crabapple jelly, I know that is very strange but they love it. My GKs love crabapple jelly sandwiches.
> I have made corn meal muffins a few times but never cornbread or fried cornbread. I have made fried bannock & I really like raisin bannock.


I hope brad does not mind being eaten. What does your DH think of you eating brad? LOL I don't eat much bread. I seem to have problems with acid reflux when I eat some breads.


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the rain coming down in the top one..... And the wonderful tone on tone of the bottom one. I really do love a good storm....


~~~I agree...nothing like a good storm! Sometimes the storms on Lake Erie come up SOOOOO fast! Like ....within 10 minutes from calm & windless to VERY rough water and pouring rain and big wind! It is amazing how fast a storm comes up. We have learned to move very fast to batten down the hatches. Once all is tied down...great to sit & enjoy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> that is absolutely stunning thank you for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> You have to type them in. * makes it bold and then [/b ] without the space makes it unbold. The color one you have to also put [/color ] without the space at the end. Click on quote reply and see if the code shows up around the bold and red words.*


*

~~~oohhhh...let me try [/red]anything?
this is not working....I'm still not understanding.....whst exactly do I type in...when/where? does  go before or after something you have typed? Do you have to do  type something then ?

okay...maybe I am catching on.... maybe?
 this is a bit complicated

tricky...but thanks for the tutorial! Can I remember this?*


----------



## Lurker 2

Aran said:


> Go look me up here & see the topics I started. I included pics of 2 Aran prayer shawls I knit a few years ago.


I will do that when I get a chance.


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> Yes, it is Rowan yarn, Julie. It's "kidsilk haze stripe, colours by Kaffe Fassett." It's 70% mohair/30% silk, and a whole lot more expensive than my usual yarn purchases!  But it is very nice to work with, so I think I'm getting my money's worth out of it.
> 
> Love your picture of Kaikoura. NZ's tourist office should be paying you a stipend for all the lovely photos you post.


I knitted a sweater recently in Kid Silk haze- it is a lovely yarn, and so light- (I was not paying!)


----------



## pacer

Up late for me and my body is screaming for sleep. I have been knitting a simple baby blanket during the Olympics. I am getting close to the half way point of the blanket, but I am running out of Olympics to watch. 

Happy belated birthday...Dinto. May your blessings be many.

Take care and enjoy your knitting.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Aran said:


> I'm still here. I worked 66 hours last week but only 58 hours this week and had Saturday off. I haven't done anything exciting.
> 
> Barack O'Kitty is back to his old handsome self & his nose looks great. The scar is barely visible, which is kind of amazing.
> 
> Here's my funny. I work with a man who is homophobic & transphobic & doesn't approve of my transformation. The other day he flipped me off, so I folded my hands in prayer, as if to say "Yes, please." He stopped dead in his tracks & didn't know what to say. I said, "I'll bet that you don't flip me off anymore." He said, "Probably not." I laughed so hard. He's quick on his feet so leaving him speechless was quite a feat. Plus a little revenge felt extra sweet.


So glad you had a "light" week..... And that Barack O'Kitty is doing so well. Good for you for leaving your coworker speechless...


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angela, hope your sons leg heals well
KatyNora, what an exciting way to celebrate your 70th birthday. I hope someday to travel over there.

I had a busy day today, hosted the Quilt club at my house this morning & for lunch, only 4 people could come today so they left after lunch & I raced off to a funeral for the afternoon. My son & GD came after supper fr a while. I didn't look on here since last night, coyldn't believe how mangy pages I had to catch up, what a chatty bunch.
I had taken a roast chicken over to the neighbors for their supper last night so they wouldn't have to cook before going to the prayer service, I was amazed that all 5 sons came & thanked me at the funeral today.

All the photos from today were great
Purplefi's lovely flowers, did you plant bulbs in the lawn? Or are they wild?
Julie your sunset has such great colors
The storm pictures look so forbidding.
Joy, love the old barn, I like those kind of photos. There are several old buildings around here I must photograph before they fall down.

Valerie, I hope you will post pictures of your dahlias when they bloom. They are such gorgeous flowers, I had Agee last year but to roots moulds when I put them in the cold room so will have to buy new ones this spring. Mom used to grow lots of them I especially like the dinner plate dahlias. Another week or two & I will have to get my petunias seeded.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> ...
> 
> Angela, poor GS! I hope he's set back right soon and can travel.
> 
> Julie, I forgot to mention your new avatar, too (the inspiration to change mine! :thumbup: ). They are lovely children!


Ditto to Angela's son breaking his leg.

It is one of my very favourite photos of them both!

It is a lovely photo of your DGD, too.


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~oohhhh...*let me try [/red]anything?
> this is not working....I'm still not understanding.....whst exactly do I type in...when/where? does  go before or after something you have typed? Do you have to do  type something then ?
> 
> okay...maybe I am catching on.... maybe?*


*

Yep. :thumbup:*


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> The colors take my breath away! I've never seen a sky like that.


The photographer mentioned that it was really spectacular.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That is a glorious sunrise!! What beautiful, vibrant colors!
> thank you, Julie!
> Junek


It is a lovely one!


----------



## Dreamweaver

angelam said:


> Have just heard that DGS has broken his leg whilst skiing today. Poor old thing! He's due to fly home tomorrow but I'm not sure if he's going to be fit to fly by then. Will have to wait and see how he is. His sister's comment on hearing the news was typical little sister - "stupid boy"!


Oh my.... Sorry to hear this... I am up in a ski area right now myself and wonder how many I would see on crutches if I were flying out. Hope he can manage to get home on time....


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> And before I get caught up - some 24 pages... I finished my kimono and here is the picture to prove it! Next baby sweater is going to be some form of top down no seams... any suggestions???? I am going to have to take the time to view a vid on seaming at some point!!!


So sweet. That really is darling....


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Julie, lovely avatar.


Thanks, Patches!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I love home made horseradish and restock every year...sure cleans out the sinuses!


Gerry does horseradish whipped cream sauce for prime rib dinners and it is so good, I could just eat it by the spoonful. I've never made homemade though...


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~yes, brawn was one of the alternative names.


I really don't know if I have ever heard it called head cheese before- but having made it (once only) it seemed logical.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Cute story: we bought some fleece outfits (9 mos. for new little granddaughter) - one of the pair of pajama pants were zebra stripe soft furry fleece and big sister claimed them for herself - she calls them her comfies--mind you, she's in a 3T so she puts on the pants and they become Bermuda shorts - so she's going to love her birthday package (actual birthday on 2/25) when she sees there's a pair in there for her in her size---at least I hope she likes them!! I have a pair to match so hope to get a photo of all of us!!


I have leopard print and deer camo ones. Love them and call them my uniforms. Nothing more comfy on a cold night....


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I did this with 3rd, 4th, 5th, & 6th graders. Roughly 8-12 year olds. All ages loved it!


You must be quite a versatile teacher! I had hoped to work with new-entrants- but they were pushing me to Intermediate level- 11 to 12 year olds, so I quit.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~OMG....talk about breath-taking! :thumbup: :thumbup:


It is , isn't it? First good one I have seen for a while.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> The color's a little lighter than true, but here's the first bracelet: camel hair yarn. Make i-cord, then use a giant crochet hook (I think mine is a Q/15.75 mm)--equivalent to a size 17 needle--very big! Chain about 12, sew the ends, and done. I want to make one with the other yarn--purple--and will see how that turns out.


Great idea and what a super way to use up leftover yarns, especially good ones. I hate not to use every yard.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> GORGEOUS colors. I actually bought some yarn somewhat like that yesterday!!!!


The sky is often a great inspiration!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Also called ringwurst --- http://www.foodsubs.com/MeatcureCC.html

The red -wrapped stuff is the same as the bologna in the package -- only before it's been sliced. All tastes the same.



Gweniepooh said:


> Question for you...is ring bologna the tube like shaped bologna that has
> the red wrap that has to be peeled off? I've never heard of ring bologna.
> 
> Have heard of head cheese but never had it...same with souse.
> Vaguely remember trying spam as a child but don't remember it. My mom was from PA and there are a lot of foods that are typically southern I never head because she wasn't from the south herself. Dad was from TX.
> 
> Spent today with Marianne. We went to an Arts & Craft fair that is being held this weekend up near her at Unicoi State Park near Helen GA. It was fun. They did have some knitted items at several booths but I honestly have to say I've seen everyone here post work that is much nicer. Kudos to KTP folks!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've had one brother go through a quintuple by pad and another one with a quadruple and one with a triple...so have had just a bit of experience with these things. So glad your DH's are doing great---it's amazing what can be done!! All three brothers complained of back aches (no hinges back there for the chest to be opened like that) and having some issues with the leg incisions where the veins were taken....aloe and a good quality anti-bacterial cream will help with the incisions and heating pads helped the back aches. Hope recovery goes well.



Railyn said:


> Best wishes to you and your husband. My DH had five bypass on Friday. Still in ICU. I know your stress, etc. so will you kind thoughts and God's blessing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Get better soon and get plenty of good sleep...we'll still be here when you're better.



pammie1234 said:


> I am caught up here, but way behind on last week's. Yesterday, I noticed that I was sneezing, coughing, and having a "stopped up" nose. Well, today, I will admit that I have a good, old-fashioned cold. I used to think it was allergies, but since I was tested, I'm not really allergic. So I slept a lot, and will probably go to bed soon. Sure hope this goes away really soon!
> 
> I'm sorry I've missed some birthdays, so Happy Birthday! Very glad to hear of husbands on the mend. Wishing everyone good times and health. Hugs to all!


----------



## blavell

We made the salmon recipe that they showed today on America's Test Kitchen. It was yummy.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi, I finally made to the new TP. ! I have skimmed quickly through the rest of last weeks and hope I didnt miss anything important.
Now to catch up on this one :shock:


----------



## Spider

Trying to get caught up with you all. Can't sleep so trying to watch TV and read all the news.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hello everyone, first I think I missed the news about Nana Caren being flooded? Oh gosh.. I hope there isnt too much damage Caren. 
We had a lovely day here today .. 25c and clear blue sky and no wind.... just nice.  

Well, I have a new toy! I had a voucher given to me for my birthday and christmas that I hadnt spent yet. Yesterday I went and got myself a Samsung Galaxy 7" tablet. Yay. It is so cute and I already have a few books on from Amazon Kindle that I got for FREE.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Shirley - your coat of many colors is gorgeous.


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Off to a Wool Fair today. Once again I am miles behind on catch up.

Have a good day everyone and sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.

Sunday photo....


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I am sweating like I was in a sauna- But I HAVE got the worst of the grass cut- no-one turned up, out of my three pronged grass cutting help system- and as the weather had fined up- I thought I better see if I could get the lawn mower started. That was a bit of a struggle- but she did fire up, and I thought if I am sensible and don't overload the catcher, I could lift it into the compost bins (I have two). So Ringo and I won't be tramping the cuttings in to the house. Not good for the finger nails though!


Sorry to hear that you help seems to have gone missing. But you did well to get it done. Those catchers can get pretty heavy to lift high up.... I know.


----------



## sugarsugar

Railyn said:


> I just got home from the hospital. Ray is in ICU and is doing OK. Our nurse daughter-in-law is staying with him for part of the night and I came home to get some rest. I need to praise God. Last night I put Ray in God's hands and had a good sleep. I am so thankful! All our children made it to the hospital. We had quite a gang in the waiting room. That was so helpful.
> Thank you for your concern and I will keep you posted.


That is good news! Hopes for a quick recovery for him and you take care.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Saturday photos......


No lawn mowing for a while- they must look lovely from your house and garden.

What a lot of pages since last night.
After chirch this morning I went to the cricket thinking I would see South Australia win- but it was a draw the Voctorians held on. Not sure whether I will get through them all as I want to write my first posts for my workshop out.


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: I just realized that I seem to have fixed the issue with this laptop of it unexpectedly restarting and I am not sure what I changed to do it. I have, as a result, managed an update for antivirus and have almost completed a full scan.
> 
> Sometime I win with the machines.
> 
> Yeah!!!! Yeah!!! Yeah!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear that you help seems to have gone missing. But you did well to get it done. Those catchers can get pretty heavy to lift high up.... I know.


Zara and I had a good talk this morning, we have discussed what was going wrong, and she is quite clear she wants the job. It was quite amazing how much grass ended up in my garden bin- despite being cut two days running. We ended up having a discussion about different belief systems. Zara likes the idea of reincarnation, which I am fairly sure is of Hindu origin, but she thought that was where Buddha comes in, but I was saying that is different again. We agreed it is a very complex picture. We have so many different cultures locally, and she will encounter this at school.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> * Happy Birthday, Glennys 2! *


Ditto... Happy Birthday!


----------



## darowil

patocenizo said:


> Oh wow!!! I love all your recipes, they all sound delicious. Well my DH and I are in Santa Clara, Ca at the Stitches West extravaganza...I've never been here before nor had I attended one of these knitters conventions...Oh My Gosh!!! There must be around 500 vendors selling all with those enticing goodies that every knitter drools over. I have taken two classes so far and today I'll be taking a class to conquer Möbius knitting. The next two days I'll be immersed in all day classes and when we finally head back home on Tuesday morning my mind will be mush but I'll have an ear to ear smile on my face. I have met some lovely ladies but we are all quite busy with our classes and it is a joy to watch others be so in love with knitting, as a matter of fact there is a group of ladies that flew all the way over from Japan just to attend this conference. Yesterday I took a very interesting class on Estonian and Shetland knitting taught by Brooke Nico who also owns a yarn shop in St. Louis, Mo. I wish she was closer to where I live. Brooke has a new book and you can buy it on Amazon its called Lovely Knitted Lace ( no, I do not get a %) with great patterns. Well I hope we get some rain over this way and very soon, the drought is not a good thing here in California. Thanks again Sam, for hosting this week's tea party. :-D


Well if you read this while you are still there my favourite hand dyer is over there. Melissa with Stranded in Oz- I get one of her hand dyed yarns and a pattern she designs (usually socks) every 2 months as my Christmas present each year. (she is local to me and I visit her stall a few times every year and keep buying yarn and not getting around to knitting it! Exceptt he club item I got each one finished on time last year.
She may figure out who I am with Darowil but as Margaret from Adelaide she will know who I am.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cathy, (sugarsugar) has Geelong dried out from the flooding? Have you had your baby shower, or is that still being planned? Hope all is going well! 
It is past 10 pm., here and I am both sneezing and yawning- so will head to bed. Down to 16 degrees outside- but still 23 inside- I will have the fan on low, I think.
Sleep tight America! Britain of course is day time, and it is only evening in Aussie.

Hugs to all, what ever time of day when you read this.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> But we never had bread and butter with our fish...we always had corn bread...is that an American 'thing'? I'm wondering if other countries also have baked corn bread? And I think very few outside of the southern States here have fried corn bread.
> JuneK


I've never had corn bread.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Hush puppies? To me that is a brand of SHOES!


Me too- I was wearing my Hush Puppies today- in fact almost every day.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> *Awesome!* I have been trying to figure out how to make the bold and italic and stuff work for the longest time. Well, that didn't work. :?  *Whoohoo!!!* Worked.




Brillant You do need to put in "color=red" or whatever color you want


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that a Rowan yarn? or does Kaffe Fassett market it through someone else?


Don't know about this yarn but he does sock yarns for Regia (not all are his so you do need to watch). THis is one of the less stunning colour mixes of his-the socks hiding in the background are not from KF.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura sunrise- from yesterday- Saturday morning. 22nd Feb, 2014.


Isn't that an amazing one


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Fellow bread bakers any ideas on how to keep the raisins whole in the machine? Has good flavor but the raisins disintegrated.
> 
> Off to knit n watch tv. Hugs n prayers to all!!


Mine has a beep aat some point that is when you are meant to add fruit if I remember rightly.


----------



## darowil

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Just popped in as dinner is almost ready--apple pork chops done in the rice cooker. Love the fish recipes, Sam. I really miss the fresh fish that we got in Newfoundland since moving to Ontario. However, still prefer to be here close to family. My birthday was yesterday, but DS was working, so we went for brunch at Cora's today (Saturday). It was the first time in years that we have all been together for my birthday--make that the first time ever with DD, DS, DIL, and 2 grandsons. What a wonderful time we had. Must try tto catch up now, before dinner. Jinny


We missed your birthday- sorry. Belated Happy Birthday, glad you had a good day. Lovely when family can all get together (assuming of course that you get on!).


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Have just heard that DGS has broken his leg whilst skiing today. Poor old thing! He's due to fly home tomorrow but I'm not sure if he's going to be fit to fly by then. Will have to wait and see how he is. His sister's comment on hearing the news was typical little sister - "stupid boy"!


Do hope it is a simply break that heals well. Tomorrow might be a little early to be flying but if it is a simple break shouldn't be long before he is ready to fly.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> And before I get caught up - some 24 pages... I finished my kimono and here is the picture to prove it! Next baby sweater is going to be some form of top down no seams... any suggestions???? I am going to have to take the time to view a vid on seaming at some point!!!


How beautiful that is.


----------



## darowil

After this talk of Spam must post this


----------



## darowil

As you can tell I haven't got around to the workshop. And no else seems to be around so at least I am catching up. And working on my Feb UFO- had hoped to give it to a new baby but think it is too big. Once finaihed I will check the size. But suspect it will fit in summer next year and too heavy a yarn for summer.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~oohhhh...*let me try [/red]anything?
> this is not working....I'm still not understanding.....whst exactly do I type in...when/where? does  go before or after something you have typed? Do you have to do  type something then ?
> 
> okay...maybe I am catching on.... maybe?
> this is a bit complicated
> 
> tricky...but thanks for the tutorial! Can I remember this?*


*

But you have got it now- so the box at the side might be enough to prompt your memory when you want it.*


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Hush puppies? To me that is a brand of SHOES!


I guess I am about to learn something new! :shock: I only know the shoes too.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> After this talk of Spam must post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the giggle this morning, have not seen that one before. Sent it on to a friend that loves spam.


----------



## KateB

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Just popped in as dinner is almost ready--apple pork chops done in the rice cooker. Love the fish recipes, Sam. I really miss the fresh fish that we got in Newfoundland since moving to Ontario. However, still prefer to be here close to family. My birthday was yesterday, but DS was working, so we went for brunch at Cora's today (Saturday). It was the first time in years that we have all been together for my birthday--make that the first time ever with DD, DS, DIL, and 2 grandsons. What a wonderful time we had. Must try tto catch up now, before dinner. Jinny


Belated Happy Birthday! Glad you had such a good day.


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Have just heard that DGS has broken his leg whilst skiing today. Poor old thing! He's due to fly home tomorrow but I'm not sure if he's going to be fit to fly by then. Will have to wait and see how he is. His sister's comment on hearing the news was typical little sister - "stupid boy"!


Poor boy! What age is he?


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for the giggle this morning, have not seen that one before. Sent it on to a friend that loves spam.


Good Morning Caren. Glad you had a good giggle to start the day.


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> I remember my GF coming home from work and saying, "My dogs are barking" to mean his feet hurt & were tired!


My aunt used to say that too. She also said that her boots were "full of feet! "


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> And before I get caught up - some 24 pages... I finished my kimono and here is the picture to prove it! Next baby sweater is going to be some form of top down no seams... any suggestions???? I am going to have to take the time to view a vid on seaming at some point!!!


That's gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Thank you for that. So many terms, so little memory. Tee Hee.
> 
> Yes, the book I still need, will see if I can get one while exploring today. The magnifier I got. YAY
> 
> Thanks to RookeeRetiree. She told me about the sale going on at Jo-Ann's and coupons, so off I went to 2 of their stores. Found the one I wanted at the 2nd store. I'm so thrilled. At least now I can SEE. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the kimono and that yarn -- I bought some of that from Bernat and it's still sitting in my baby yarn drawer...some day it'll be made up into something.
> 
> Cute story: we bought some fleece outfits (9 mos. for new little granddaughter) - one of the pair of pajama pants were zebra stripe soft furry fleece and big sister claimed them for herself - she calls them her comfies--mind you, she's in a 3T so she puts on the pants and they become Bermuda shorts - so she's going to love her birthday package (actual birthday on 2/25) when she sees there's a pair in there for her in her size---at least I hope she likes them!! I have a pair to match so hope to get a photo of all of us!!


You have to post that photo! You have a baby yarn drawer.....how organised are you.....I'm impressed!


----------



## sugarsugar

Only got as far as page 15. Dowton Abbey new season started tonight. Bedtime now.


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> The color's a little lighter than true, but here's the first bracelet: camel hair yarn. Make i-cord, then use a giant crochet hook (I think mine is a Q/15.75 mm)--equivalent to a size 17 needle--very big! Chain about 12, sew the ends, and done. I want to make one with the other yarn--purple--and will see how that turns out.


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Jacklou said:


> To all who inquired and wished him a quick recover, my DH is doing very well and on the road to healing after his quadruple bypass surgery.
> Jacklou


Pleased to hear that. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Sorry :!: You are missing something! Need to come to KAP and we'll feed you some! :lol: :thumbup:


I wish!!


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> You have to type them in. * makes it bold and then [/b ] without the space makes it unbold. The color one you have to also put [/color ] without the space at the end. Click on quote reply and see if the code shows up around the bold and red words.*


*

Ok I'm giving this [red][/color] a go to see [green][/color] if it works for me. And, as you can see it didn't. It must be me!  :lol:*


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1C/30F at 06:13. The sun is just beginning to rise. 


Today's coffee. The tea is a cupcake with marzipan decorations, not mine. Would so love to make some of them.

Healing energy to those that need it. HUGS to all!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Ok I'm giving this [red][/color] a go to see [green][/color] if it works for me. And, as you can see it didn't. It's probably me!  :lol:


I can't get it to work either. Love the avatar, Luke is getting so big. Before I forget again congratulations on the newest grandbaby to be. I am to be an honorary grandma in september as well.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Ok I'm giving this [red][/color] a go to see [green][/color] if it works for me. And, as you can see it didn't. It's probably me!  :lol:


you need to do [color=red and then the square bracket, to finish [/color with the square bracket to finish.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Good Morning Caren. Glad you had a good giggle to start the day.


It was just what I needed as grilled spam, eggs and toast is on the menu for today. I might make waffles instead of toast though. I will have DY, Ashlei and Robert here today. Not sure what time they are arriving just morning. It is now 6:46 am so I best get myself moving.


----------



## darowil

I can't put the square brackets at the end or they disappear and the colour comes up. You can use any colour you want to simply bu writing in the colour (well I don't know about the less common ones


----------



## jknappva

bettyirene said:


> Yes, I always read the tea-party stuff - always on the lookout for new recipes...Sam might remember me dropping in....


I remember you but you don't post very often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Jacklou said:


> To all who inquired and wished him a quick recover, my DH is doing very well and on the road to healing after his quadruple bypass surgery.
> Jacklou


Great news. I know it's a relief for both of you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~later....would you believe I saw a guy - no coat...AND IN SHORTS!!!! I think that was going a bit too far. :?


There are crazy people everywhere!
Junek


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*, souse/headcheese is simply cooked pieces of a butchered hog cooked until it falls off the bones, seasoned and spiced to your tastes, packed (really packed) into a form (such as a loaf pan) and then some of the liquid in which it was simmered is poured over the pieces to cover. The container is covered and chilled until set. When tipped from the pan onto a plate it can then be sliced and used in sandwiches with condiments of your choice.
> 
> Ohio Joy


In Scotland we can buy potted hough (also known as potted heid) in the butcher's, which sounds similar to your souse. In the 1910 census my GGF's occupation was listed as 'potted heid salesman'!

Potted Meat Ingredients
One piece of meaty shin bone, ie the beef hough that you should ask the butcher to crack. 
One bay leaf, a wee pinch of cayenne, ground spice and salt and pepper.

Recipe For Potted Hough
Place the ingredients into a large pan and cover with water. 
Bring to the boil and then simmer for about four to six hours. 
Sieve the liquid into a separate pan and keep the bone, meat and gelatin in the original pan. Set aside to cool down and then skim off the fat from the surface. 
Mince, shred or chop the mixture as finely as possible then return to the drained liquid, ie the stock. Some chefs like to add more seasoning of salt and pepper at this stage of cooking. Boil for a further quarter of an hour. 
Place into each mould and place in the fridge to chill.

Serve the potted hough with oatcakes, on hot toast or your favourite bread. 
The book Scots Cooking: The Best Traditional and Contemporary Scottish Recipes by Sue Lawrence recommends eating it with salad or bread and remembers her mother serving it to the family in summer with new potatoes and vegetables such as cabbage or turnips.


----------



## darowil

Wonder if it is ipad? 
No- I sent this post from my ipad.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~yes, brawn was one of the alternative names.


Brawn is a new one to me as an alternative name for souse/head cheese. Brawn just means muscular to me as in brawn-y...oh, yeah, and the Brawny paper towels.
Junek


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> It was just what I needed as grilled spam, eggs and toast is on the menu for today. I might make waffles instead of toast though. I will have DY, Ashlei and Robert here today. Not sure what time they are arriving just morning. It is now 6:46 am so I best get myself moving.


I have decided I need to buy some spam! But maybe by the time I go to the shops I will not remember not to get it.


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> I always heard the cook just threw them to the dogs hanging around the kitchen.. Which, in the South was often outside or at least in an outbuilding.


that's what I've always heard,too.
Junek


----------



## angelam

AZ Sticks said:


> And before I get caught up - some 24 pages... I finished my kimono and here is the picture to prove it! Next baby sweater is going to be some form of top down no seams... any suggestions???? I am going to have to take the time to view a vid on seaming at some point!!!


That is just beautiful. I love the pattern - so dainty. Well done!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> My oldest son would have been in shorts and short sleeves on a day like today. Michael my youngest has only worn pants about 4 days all winter, even in the cold. He just doesn't get cold even as a baby. I had shorts on, I did have a cardigan on.


And I'm cold all the time.....I'd freeze in shorts even if I could stand looking at my legs. I wear a light jacket/sweater inside during the summer because the a/c freezes me. My daughter's meds keep her hot all the time so we try to find a reasonable balance. I think I have ice water running in my veins instead of blood.
Junek


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Off to a Wool Fair today. Once again I am miles behind on catch up.
> 
> Have a good day everyone and sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photo....


 :thumbup: peaceful.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> After this talk of Spam must post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that one! I also love the quote (not from Monty Python) ....
> 
> I think
> Therefore I am;
> I'm pink
> Therefore I'm Spam!


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> I have decided I need to buy some spam! But maybe by the time I go to the shops I will not remember not to get it.


hee hee I couldn't forget I have promised Robert I would have spam the next time her came over.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Question for you...is ring bologna the tube like shaped bologna that has the red wrap that has to be peeled off? I've never heard of ring bologna.
> 
> Have heard of head cheese but never had it...same with souse.
> Vaguely remember trying spam as a child but don't remember it. My mom was from PA and there are a lot of foods that are typically southern I never head because she wasn't from the south herself. Dad was from TX.
> 
> Spent today with Marianne. We went to an Arts & Craft fair that is being held this weekend up near her at Unicoi State Park near Helen GA. It was fun. They did have some knitted items at several booths but I honestly have to say I've seen everyone here post work that is much nicer. Kudos to KTP folks!


Yes, that's what people are calling ring bologna. When my grandmother had a country store, the bologna would come in that long tube and she used a slicer to slice it the thickness the customer wanted.
Junek


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Oh, dear....I hope it heals well with no problems. I'm not adventurous enough to try something like that even in my younger days....I'm too much of a coward and I like all my limbs the way they are!!!
> Praying for his well being.
> Junek[/quo
> Thanks June. Looks like they will be travelling back tomorow if they can get on a flight with an extra seat for him to put his leg up on. I always wanted to learn to ski and skate when I was young - think I've left it a bit late now!


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1C/30F at 06:13. The sun is just beginning to rise.
> 
> Today's coffee. The tea is a cupcake with marzipan decorations, not mine. Would so love to make some of them.
> 
> Healing energy to those that need it. HUGS to all!!!


That is great, but who would dare to eat it?! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> I remember that one! I also love the quote (not from Monty Python) ....
> 
> I think
> Therefore I am;
> I'm pink
> Therefore I'm Spam!


I remember that one, my dad would say that every time he ate a spam sandwich.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> I have decided I need to buy some spam! But maybe by the time I go to the shops I will not remember not to get it.


I'm amused by all the references to Spam as it was often fried at home, but rather looked down on as brawn was the homemade therefore 'healthier' thing. Do you know the famous Monty Python sketch about it?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE
The origin of SPAM.

Very funny if you're a) British b) have a warped sense of humour. I'm guilty on both counts! Enjoy
Edit: Whoops, I see I'm late with this and it's already been posted....


----------



## angelam

Sorlenna said:


> The color's a little lighter than true, but here's the first bracelet: camel hair yarn. Make i-cord, then use a giant crochet hook (I think mine is a Q/15.75 mm)--equivalent to a size 17 needle--very big! Chain about 12, sew the ends, and done. I want to make one with the other yarn--purple--and will see how that turns out.


That is lovely! Such an original concept! I think you could fill a niche market there! Start a new fashion!


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of souse, I thought spell check struck again. I googled it & came up with pickled head cheese? Doesn't sound like something I'd try? :roll:


Hmm....don't think it's pickled but then what we have is here in the southern states...have no idea about the original head cheese.
Junek


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> you need to do
> 
> Ok second try.... Will this work this time?
> 
> Partly! Didn't get underline to work and it only coloured one word, but it's a start! :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> Best wishes to you and your husband. My DH had five bypass on Friday. Still in ICU. I know your stress, etc. so will you kind thoughts and God's blessing.


Glad you had a minute to send us a note, Marilyn. I'm praying Ray is continuing to improve. Take care of YOU.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> That is great, but who would dare to eat it?! :lol:


The grandchildren would take it apart and then eat it. :-D


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> June, do you just eat the hushpuppies as is or with some particular dish?


We usually have them as a bread with sea food although I think they're good with any meal. Spread a little butter on them and eat them while they're hot.
Junek


----------



## jheiens

*Blavell* Welcome to the tea party. We're glad you've joined in and hope you'll come back often. Sam will be pleased that you enjoyed the recipe.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> I'm amused by all the references to Spam as it was often fried at home, but rather looked down on as brawn was the homemade therefore 'healthier' thing. Do you know the famous Monty Python sketch about it?
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE
> The origin of SPAM.
> 
> Very funny if you're a) British b) have a warped sense of humour. I'm guilty on both counts! Enjoy


Not British, but guilty of having a warped sense of humour.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> I remember that one! I also love the quote (not from Monty Python) ....
> 
> I think
> Therefore I am;
> I'm pink
> Therefore I'm Spam!


now that one I don't know.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Also called ringwurst --- http://www.foodsubs.com/MeatcureCC.html
> 
> That's a new one on me...to me, it's just plain old bologna.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Off to a Wool Fair today. Once again I am miles behind on catch up.
> 
> Have a good day everyone and sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photo....


I'm sure you had fun at the fair today...thanks for the picture.
Junek


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Ok second try.... Will this work this time?
> 
> Partly! Didn't get underline to work and it only coloured one word, but it's a start! :lol:


Only the words between two bits work. not sure I've used underline


----------



## angelam

cmaliza said:


> ~~~How old is he? Hope it's a simple break (if it has to be a break at all :thumbdown:  ). Little sister... :lol: typical.


He's 15. He and his Dad went off together for a weeks skiing. Mum and sister stayed home. At least he had a good week skiing and managed to do this on the last day! Don't know the details of the type of fracture yet. I'm sure he'll come home armed with Xrays etc.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> After this talk of Spam must post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Great minds..... Except mine is slower than yours as I just posted the same thing without seeing your post first. Sorry.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1C/30F at 06:13. The sun is just beginning to rise.
> 
> Today's coffee. The tea is a cupcake with marzipan decorations, not mine. Would so love to make some of them.
> 
> Healing energy to those that need it. HUGS to all!!!


Wonderful artwork!! That water LOOKS cold!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, dear....I hope it heals well with no problems. I'm not adventurous enough to try something like that even in my younger days....I'm too much of a coward and I like all my limbs the way they are!!!
> Praying for his well being.
> Junek[/quo
> Thanks June. Looks like they will be travelling back tomorow if they can get on a flight with an extra seat for him to put his leg up on. I always wanted to learn to ski and skate when I was young - think I've left it a bit late now!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad he'll be able to come home quickly. Everything will seem better then. I think we all want family and home when we're sick or hurt.
> Will continue to keep him in prayers.
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## angelam

Angela, I do hope your GS's broken leg will heal well.

And martina, a London meet-up sounds great. DD and I have agreed that we'll go our separate ways a few times, so we won't end up throttling each other during our time together. She's not nearly as interested as I am in finding the good yarn shops. :wink:[/quote]

Thanks. I think a London KTP meet up would be in order. Bet PurpleFi would be up for it as well!


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> ..... Great minds..... Except mine is slower than yours as I just posted the same thing without seeing your post first. Sorry.


Ah yes but I've been here all evening- most of it by myself. I should really be going to bed but enjoying the cricket- South Africa still in the better position but we are batting really well. But the forcast for tomorrow is for rain, rain and more rain(sounds like England). So much that there will be no play if it is anything like what they suggest. which means a draw if we can hold on until tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Me too- I was wearing my Hush Puppies today- in fact almost every day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Don't know about this yarn but he does sock yarns for Regia (not all are his so you do need to watch). THis is one of the less stunning colour mixes of his-the socks hiding in the background are not from KF.


Turns out it WAS a Rowan yarn in their Kid Silk Haze range. I will be looking for this for my friend Vivien who likes Kaffe Fassett's colours and sees them as the starting point for our next project. But this will not be till after she returns from a boating trip through Europe much later in the year.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Isn't that an amazing one


It certainly was!


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Poor boy! What age is he?


He's 15. Young bones heal quickly so there shouldn't be any problem there.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I guess I am about to learn something new! :shock: I only know the shoes too.


There is a couple of recipes to follow!


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1C/30F at 06:13. The sun is just beginning to rise.
> 
> Today's coffee. The tea is a cupcake with marzipan decorations, not mine. Would so love to make some of them.
> 
> Healing energy to those that need it. HUGS to all!!!


Morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee. I think I'll take the croissants but leave the icy water! Seen enough water lately!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1C/30F at 06:13. The sun is just beginning to rise.
> 
> Today's coffee. The tea is a cupcake with marzipan decorations, not mine. Would so love to make some of them.
> 
> Healing energy to those that need it. HUGS to all!!!


Is that your pond, overflowing it's banks?


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Off to a Wool Fair today. Once again I am miles behind on catch up.
> 
> Have a good day everyone and sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photo....


I hope you are having fun at the wool fair, but then again who wouldn't have fun there.

Gentle healing hugs to you

Your garden is looking lovely as ever.


----------



## Designer1234

*Belated Birthday wishes Dintoo*! I was not around much yesterday and haven't had a chance to catch up. I hope you had a great day and that next year is a good one for you! Here is a picture we took on the drive down from Jasper to Banff last summer. Shirley


----------



## Jacklou

Railyn said:


> Best wishes to you and your husband. My DH had five bypass on Friday. Still in ICU. I know your stress, etc. so will you kind thoughts and God's blessing.


At our hospital they stay in ICU until they are released to go to rehab or home. Better care. Good luck.


----------



## Designer1234

5 minutes to go and we have won the Men's hockey Gold Medal! 3-0 right now!

Bars across Canada have opened at in time to see it live. Ours opened at 4 AM. a bit much but I am happy we are winning it. 

They have been really great Games and some good stories have come out of it. I am not sure where the Winter Games will be held next time (4 years down the road). Closing ceremonies tonight, I believe.

=======================
I am glad to hear Ray is progressing
lyn -- I am glad they are keeping him in ICU and I hope you are getting some rest. I have had you both in my Prayers and thoughts. 

Bonnie - I am glad to hear you are doing okay- it will be good when you get that brace off but worth it to have your shoulder healed.

I am just finishing up my last block -- and I hope they are okay - I am going to send a picture with my blocks so that Joy will be able to keep them sorted out with the others. I do believe she wanted them to be 
accompanied by a picture or some sort of way she can tell whose is whose.

I hope that lots of pictures will be takenn of the final results so that we can all see- What a wonderful thing to win. 

Anyway, best I check out the workshops and see if Darowil needs any help - it will open tomorrow night. 

It is cold here in the minus 20'sC but not much wind and very little snow. The rabbits one side is turning brown-grey so hopefully it won't take long for spring to start. 

Take care everyone -- I will come back in later on. Shirley


----------



## pammie1234

All this talk about Span and bologna is making me want to buy some! I haven't had Span in ages. I do buy bologna (beef) on rare occasions. I will have to check the points (WW) to see if it is even worth a try. I am really trying to lose this weight once and for all.

I sure hope that everyone is doing well, especially all of those in the ICU. It is amazing what can be done medically.

One of my dearest friends has just been diagnosed with a brain tumor. Two years ago, he had what they called Bells Palsy. But since it never got better, they did an MRI and discovered a mass. It is pretty sad. It is inoperable, and he will undergo radiation and chemotherapy. I have heard that it is in the brain stem, so really sounds hopeless. He is only 65. Please pray for my friend, Kirk.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

WE WON THE HOCKEY!!!!
I hate to brag but boy our boys are good.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> *Belated Birthday wishes Dintoo*! I was not around much yesterday and haven't had a chance to catch up. I hope you had a great day and that next year is a good one for you! Here is a picture we took on the drive down from Jasper to Banff last summer. Shirley


And I just saw that the Canada men's hockey team defeated Sweden for the gold....they were unstoppable this year!! And very gracious winners with their interaction with the hand shakes for the losers.
Also saw some of the 4 man bobsled racing. Almost had a heart attack when one of the Canadian bobsleds slid over on its side while coming down the raceway!!! Thank goodness, they all got out on their own and were standing. I understand they went to medical to be checked out. But that was a scary sight.
Never did hear who won or perhaps it isn't over yet.
Can't believe it will be ending tonight. When the Olympics first started, it seemed to be so long and now that it's almost over, the time went very quickly.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

One of my dearest friends has just been diagnosed with a brain tumor. Two years ago, he had what they called Bells Palsy. But since it never got better, they did an MRI and discovered a mass. It is pretty sad. It is inoperable, and he will undergo radiation and chemotherapy. I have heard that it is in the brain stem, so really sounds hopeless. He is only 65. Please pray for my friend, Kirk.[/quote]

Oh, Pammie, my dear. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, Kirk...especially hits home with us since our dear Charlotte just passed from a tumor! I will keep him in prayer that the treatment won't be too hard on him and with God's will, he'll survive. And I'll pray also for comfort for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> A stormy sky is dramatic.
> This is one my sister took Fri. when our storm was coming through...its bark was much worse than its bite, thank goodness!
> Junek


Gorgeous though!!!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> One of my dearest friends has just been diagnosed with a brain tumor. Two years ago, he had what they called Bells Palsy. But since it never got better, they did an MRI and discovered a mass. It is pretty sad. It is inoperable, and he will undergo radiation and chemotherapy. I have heard that it is in the brain stem, so really sounds hopeless. He is only 65. Please pray for my friend, Kirk.


Oh, Pammie, my dear. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, Kirk...especially hits home with us since our dear Charlotte just passed from a tumor! I will keep him in prayer that the treatment won't be too hard on him and with God's will, he'll survive. And I'll pray also for comfort for you.
Hugs,
Junek[/quote]

I'll add mine also.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> All this talk about Span and bologna is making me want to buy some! I haven't had Span in ages. I do buy bologna (beef) on rare occasions. I will have to check the points (WW) to see if it is even worth a try. I am really trying to lose this weight once and for all.
> 
> I sure hope that everyone is doing well, especially all of those in the ICU. It is amazing what can be done medically.
> 
> One of my dearest friends has just been diagnosed with a brain tumor. Two years ago, he had what they called Bells Palsy. But since it never got better, they did an MRI and discovered a mass. It is pretty sad. It is inoperable, and he will undergo radiation and chemotherapy. I have heard that it is in the brain stem, so really sounds hopeless. He is only 65. Please pray for my friend, Kirk.


What terrible news- as you say it doesn't sound good if it is in the brain stem. Praying for him.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, it's snowing, I think we have your snow Caren, if you want it back, I'll go out and set up a fan to blow it your direction. lol...It started yesterday afternoon and then tapered off in the evening but I woke up to it really coming down and it's still going at it. David will go shovel Marlas house out when I go over to take care of animals and do a few other things. Thank goodness he enjoys shoveling, says it's good exercise, it is, but there are many other exercise type thingies I'd rather do. lol... Wonder how many calories I burn knitting? hmmm.... speaking of, has anyone heard from Melody since they were to move? 
Hugs for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll be sure to post the picture of the three of us --- maybe I should get some for the Mom and Dad too!?

Yes, I do have a baby yarn drawer... I have a closet organizer with 5 drawers - top one is for cotton yarns for wash cloths, etc., 2nd one is for sock yarns, 3rd is for kids (mostly baby and girls), 4th is for acrylics and oddbits, and 5th is for wools and wool blends. Then I have another 2 drawer table that has the fun fur & oddities and holiday/Christmas yarns. Sounds organized, but each drawer is in need of a good clean out.



KateB said:


> You have to post that photo! You have a baby yarn drawer.....how organised are you.....I'm impressed!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Delightful cupcake and I'm ready for some real coffee -- I've been off of it for a couple of days to see if I slept better, but haven't so am in need of some real stuff to get as much accomplished as I want to today.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1C/30F at 06:13. The sun is just beginning to rise.
> 
> Today's coffee. The tea is a cupcake with marzipan decorations, not mine. Would so love to make some of them.
> 
> Healing energy to those that need it. HUGS to all!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Jamie's friend..and your needles were already clicking. What are you making?



NanaCaren said:


> I can't get it to work either. Love the avatar, Luke is getting so big. Before I forget again congratulations on the newest grandbaby to be. I am to be an honorary grandma in september as well.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi again- we won the gold so Pat is happy- so is my son.

I just caught up and note that you are working on the side bar happy faces and tags ( how to use the bold, underline and italic methods of highlighting)

I had a heck of a time learning it until 
Jessica Jean made it easy-- see theTags at the bottom when you click on reply. In each case you will see; - b stands for bold - anything you write in between will come out in bold. It is easy to make a mistake, I still check mine every time I do it -- I forget to put the / in on the *end* of the word or sentence you want to highlight in bold.

If you want to do two at once example - color and bold.

put the words you want highlighted between the following * at the beginning then type what you want highlighted -- when you do the end of the quote, make sure that the bold is beside the quote as it is in the front portion, then put the color. Remember always use the / at the end of the words you want highlighted. I always check by clicking on send - and if it doesn't work, check each time you have written it as it will show and you can see whether you have them in the right order - whether [ or ] are in the right direction, and whether [/] is in front of the sign-  It always has to be at the end (never in the front of the quote) 
I know it is confusing -- just remember to put what you want highlighted between the two sets which are shown as sets in the tags.

I hope I haven't made it worse! (It took me ages and then suddenly it made sense thanks to Jessica Jean)*


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> And I'm cold all the time.....I'd freeze in shorts even if I could stand looking at my legs. I wear a light jacket/sweater inside during the summer because the a/c freezes me. My daughter's meds keep her hot all the time so we try to find a reasonable balance. I think I have ice water running in my veins instead of blood.
> Junek


Everyone would tell me the boys needed to were pants when it got cold yet they would dress their little girls in short shirts. I would point out shorts for boys is like skirts for girls. I do have days where I am cold but strangely it happens in the summer more often.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -1C/30F at 06:13. The sun is just beginning to rise.
> 
> Today's coffee. The tea is a cupcake with marzipan decorations, not mine. Would so love to make some of them.
> 
> Healing energy to those that need it. HUGS to all!!!


[purple Holy Cow!!!!!] That's some water, you were not kidding when you said flooding. Coffee is fantastic, I need to go get a cup, trying to be good and drink water first is not easy. :roll: 
Hugs back!!!
Well, the color didn't work.   try try again.


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> I can't put the square brackets at the end or they disappear and the colour comes up. You can use any colour you want to simply bu writing in the colour (well I don't know about the less common ones


I've tried this before, but don't do it enough to  RETAIN IT .


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Wonderful artwork!! That water LOOKS cold!!
> Junek


The water is very cold even in summer it stays cold, it is fed by an artesian well.


----------



## Poledra65

My dad used to love fried spam and fried bologna sandwiches, and David likes them too. I can't eat either as the fat content bothers my stomach too much.

hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

DH is amazed every day of what the kids wear (or more aptly--don't wear) to high school....Most either drive, ride or take a bus...very few walkers anymore. He's even more puzzled as to how the boys keep their pants up with the extra length all around their ankles getting all wet and heavy pulling them even farther off their butts. He's convinced that girls can't wait for winter because they can wear tights and leggings under their short short skirts and still be in fashion.



jknappva said:


> There are crazy people everywhere!
> Junek


----------



## TNS

pammie1234 said:


> All this talk about Span and bologna is making me want to buy some! I haven't had Span in ages. I do buy bologna (beef) on rare occasions. I will have to check the points (WW) to see if it is even worth a try. I am really trying to lose this weight once and for all.
> 
> I sure hope that everyone is doing well, especially all of those in the ICU. It is amazing what can be done medically.
> 
> One of my dearest friends has just been diagnosed with a brain tumor. Two years ago, he had what they called Bells Palsy. But since it never got better, they did an MRI and discovered a mass. It is pretty sad. It is inoperable, and he will undergo radiation and chemotherapy. I have heard that it is in the brain stem, so really sounds hopeless. He is only 65. Please pray for my friend, Kirk.


That's so sad. Good wishes for an easy and successful treatment, and reassuring wishes for you.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The water is very cold even in summer it stays cold, it is fed by an artesian well.


How hard is it to keep Seth and DJ out of? I somehow see him thinking he could wade around in the overflow.


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be sure to post the picture of the three of us --- maybe I should get some for the Mom and Dad too!?
> 
> Yes, I do have a baby yarn drawer... I have a closet organizer with 5 drawers - top one is for cotton yarns for wash cloths, etc., 2nd one is for sock yarns, 3rd is for kids (mostly baby and girls), 4th is for acrylics and oddbits, and 5th is for wools and wool blends. Then I have another 2 drawer table that has the fun fur & oddities and holiday/Christmas yarns. Sounds organized, but each drawer is in need of a good clean out.


That sounds way too organised for me!


----------



## Designer1234

Onthewingsofadove said:


> WE WON THE HOCKEY!!!!
> I hate to brag but boy our boys are good.


YEAH! Womens and Mens in hockey, womens' and mens' in curling! We did well.

I think people might be interested to know why we are pretty happy to be one of the top countries in the medals (according to my son)-- we have a population of approximately 35 million people -- the US has a population of over 200 million people. So we do pretty well.

(Before someone corrects me -grin) I am going to check the 
exact populations on google and will confirm or post the correct numbers. I know we have far few people than most other countries.
--------------
Okay: here is the information

USA approximately 300 million people
Canada approximately 34 million (33,(700+) people

England -- 51 million plus people

I learn something new every day.

If you want to find out populations of just about anywhere

google Populations - US and Canada - (comparison)
you can also carry on and get others. Interesting.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Off to a Wool Fair today. Once again I am miles behind on catch up.
> 
> Have a good day everyone and sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photo....


So beautiful though. Have a great time at the Wool Fair, would love to go. 
Hugs


----------



## angelam

One of my dearest friends has just been diagnosed with a brain tumor. Two years ago, he had what they called Bells Palsy. But since it never got better, they did an MRI and discovered a mass. It is pretty sad. It is inoperable, and he will undergo radiation and chemotherapy. I have heard that it is in the brain stem, so really sounds hopeless. He is only 65. Please pray for my friend, Kirk.[/quote]

So sorry to hear about your friend Kirk. It does sound pretty hopeless doesn't it. From where I'm standing 65 is no age at all.
Will pray for him.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is so sad....prayers for all.


pammie1234 said:


> All this talk about Span and bologna is making me want to buy some! I haven't had Span in ages. I do buy bologna (beef) on rare occasions. I will have to check the points (WW) to see if it is even worth a try. I am really trying to lose this weight once and for all.
> 
> I sure hope that everyone is doing well, especially all of those in the ICU. It is amazing what can be done medically.
> 
> One of my dearest friends has just been diagnosed with a brain tumor. Two years ago, he had what they called Bells Palsy. But since it never got better, they did an MRI and discovered a mass. It is pretty sad. It is inoperable, and he will undergo radiation and chemotherapy. I have heard that it is in the brain stem, so really sounds hopeless. He is only 65. Please pray for my friend, Kirk.


----------



## NanaCaren

I am going to jump in I would like to ask for prayers for a young friend of mine she has cystic fibrosis. She has been battling this her entire life. I have been friends with the family for many years. She is very scared right now. This girl has been an inspiration for many teens here. She has undergone a double lung transplant and defied and amazed doctors for years. Has never been bitter or angry about what she has had to go through. One would not know she was fighting such a battle in life to see her.


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> Let me know how those rolls come across--we really like them and I have made them fairly regularly over the winter.
> 
> Angela, poor GS! I hope he's set back right soon and can travel.
> 
> Julie, I forgot to mention your new avatar, too (the inspiration to change mine! :thumbup: ). They are lovely children!


Everyone loved the rolls! I will be making more tomorrow or Tuesday and freezing them so we can have them while I work the next three weeks while the other gal is on vacation.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to jump in I would like to ask for prayers for a young friend of mine she has cystic fibrosis. She has been battling this her entire life. I have been friends with the family for many years. She is very scared right now. This girl has been an inspiration for many teens here. She has undergone a double lung transplant and defied and amazed doctors for years. Has never been bitter or angry about what she has had to go through. One would not know she was fighting such a battle in life to see her.


Prayers for sure, what a hard thing to go through and so young. Definitely an inspiration. 
Hugs


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to jump in I would like to ask for prayers for a young friend of mine she has cystic fibrosis. She has been battling this her entire life. I have been friends with the family for many years. She is very scared right now. This girl has been an inspiration for many teens here. She has undergone a double lung transplant and defied and amazed doctors for years. Has never been bitter or angry about what she has had to go through. One would not know she was fighting such a battle in life to see her.


Praying for this girl- it is a nasty thing to have.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kudos and many blessings to her. I worked for a family with two boys with CF and know the daily every present challenges. Hope her transplants stick and that the meds aren't too heavy on her system. Asking for courage and success as she faces this scary time.



NanaCaren said:


> I am going to jump in I would like to ask for prayers for a young friend of mine she has cystic fibrosis. She has been battling this her entire life. I have been friends with the family for many years. She is very scared right now. This girl has been an inspiration for many teens here. She has undergone a double lung transplant and defied and amazed doctors for years. Has never been bitter or angry about what she has had to go through. One would not know she was fighting such a battle in life to see her.


----------



## Pup lover

pacer said:


> Sounds like fun. At this point I think I might have some free time in March as OT is only being allowed for backorder items. We do have backorder right now but no parts to build them with. Weather would be my biggest concern as well. I do have commitments on Sundays though. When do you go to Hawaii? Might want to wait to come over until after Easter sometime.


Better weather would be nice. DHs graduation is May 17 so not that weekend please.


----------



## Poledra65

I'm caught up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There is hope for me yet. lol
Well, I got a new set of pots and pans on Friday at Sams club, a 14 piece set of Stainless steel from Cuisinart, $149. I set my limit at $150 and did a lot of comparison shopping and the best price I found for good cookware, the set one piece less anywhere else was going for $450, no way am I paying that much if I can get away with it. My other cookware was in really bad shape,the enamal was chipping of the enameled cast iron into food, so now cooking is fun again, yay!!!! My needs are really few, good yarn, good coffee, and good cookware. lol Well, I guess I have a few more needs than that and definitely more wants, but those will do for now.


----------



## Pup lover

bettyirene said:


> Yes, I always read the tea-party stuff - always on the lookout for new recipes...Sam might remember me dropping in....


I remember you dropping before Bettyirene as well as from other parts of the KP. Nice to have you speak up again!


----------



## Pup lover

bettyirene said:


> Yes, I always read the tea-party stuff - always on the lookout for new recipes...Sam might remember me dropping in....


I remember you dropping before Bettyirene as well as from other parts of the KP. Nice to have you speak up again!

Edit--oops a Gwenie!!


----------



## gottastch

jheiens said:


> You're asking for a recipe that is based on how much of the main ingredient I've got, Carol, but here goes:
> 
> Meat, cooked, of your choice, however much you have or need to use
> 
> Onion, amount of your choice or taste
> 
> Pickle relish, amount and flavor of your choice
> 
> Miracle Whip or mayo, enough to ''loosen'' the spread to your preference
> 
> Salt and pepper to taste
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Grind or mince meat, onions. Add pickle relish, miracle whip and seasonings to taste and consistency your prefer. Check for seasonings and mouth feel for miracle whip. Chill and serve on sandwich or crackers. Add lettuce if you like.
> 
> Ohio Joy


DH likes ham in this mix and then have it on toast with cheese and a cup of tomato soup  Got me hungry again


----------



## Pup lover

pacer said:


> In theory, I work a 4 day week. Most people know that is not my normal schedule. I might be getting some things done here at home if I don't work OT for the next 5 weeks. I am not expecting that to be the case though. I might work some Fridays if they are approved to clear back order. I know I have some knitting classes scheduled for some Sundays in March. I could come over on a Thursday evening or Friday morning.
> 
> Dawn, what is your work schedule these days? Let's think about May. Possibly the first weekend of May. Mother's day is the second weekend so should not conflict.


I am working Monday, Tuesday Wednesdays so coming up on Thursday evening or Friday morning works for me. The first weekend in May sounds good if it works for all.


----------



## gottastch

siouxann said:


> Here is another recipe for Hush Puppies with some minced onion. It takes longer to make than the first one, but they both would be good.
> 
> Hush Puppies
> 
> 1 ½ C Cornmeal
> 2 Eggs, beaten
> 1 ½ C Water
> 1 C Flour
> 1/3 C Milk
> 3 tsp Powder
> 1 T Oil
> 2 tsp Salt
> 2 tsp grated Onion
> 1 tsp Sugar (optional)
> 
> Cook cornmeal and water, stirring til stiff, about 6 min. Remove from heat; add milk, oil and onion; stir til smooth. Gradually stir into eggs. Blend dry ingred and add to cornmeal batter. Heat oil 1 deep in pan to 375º. Drop batter by spoonsful. Fry 6-7 min and drain. Makes at least 24  30.


What kind of "powder"...garlic maybe? Thanks, in advance


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> All this talk about Span and bologna is making me want to buy some! I haven't had Span in ages. I do buy bologna (beef) on rare occasions. I will have to check the points (WW) to see if it is even worth a try. I am really trying to lose this weight once and for all.
> 
> I sure hope that everyone is doing well, especially all of those in the ICU. It is amazing what can be done medically.
> 
> One of my dearest friends has just been diagnosed with a brain tumor. Two years ago, he had what they called Bells Palsy. But since it never got better, they did an MRI and discovered a mass. It is pretty sad. It is inoperable, and he will undergo radiation and chemotherapy. I have heard that it is in the brain stem, so really sounds hopeless. He is only 65. Please pray for my friend, Kirk.


So sorry to hear this Pammie. Must add your request to the list!


----------



## gottastch

Jacklou said:


> To all who inquired and wished him a quick recover, my DH is doing very well and on the road to healing after his quadruple bypass surgery.
> Jacklou


Hooray!!! That's wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh....that sounds like it's going to be tough to work full time for 3 weeks straight....hang in there.



Pup lover said:


> Everyone loved the rolls! I will be making more tomorrow or Tuesday and freezing them so we can have them while I work the next three weeks while the other gal is on vacation.


----------



## gottastch

Railyn said:


> Best wishes to you and your husband. My DH had five bypass on Friday. Still in ICU. I know your stress, etc. so will you kind thoughts and God's blessing.


Please let us know how things are going Railyn...prayers for you and Ray!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

So sorry to hear about your friend. I hope they can devise some treatment to make the remainder of his life pain free & good quality.

I don't mind spam occasionally but not my favorite.
I like bologna sandwiches but only with home made relish, fussy I know.



pammie1234 said:


> All this talk about Span and bologna is making me want to buy some! I haven't had Span in ages. I do buy bologna (beef) on rare occasions. I will have to check the points (WW) to see if it is even worth a try. I am really trying to lose this weight once and for all.
> 
> I sure hope that everyone is doing well, especially all of those in the ICU. It is amazing what can be done medically.
> 
> One of my dearest friends has just been diagnosed with a brain tumor. Two years ago, he had what they called Bells Palsy. But since it never got better, they did an MRI and discovered a mass. It is pretty sad. It is inoperable, and he will undergo radiation and chemotherapy. I have heard that it is in the brain stem, so really sounds hopeless. He is only 65. Please pray for my friend, Kirk.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Works for me.....who else is in---everyone is welcome.



Pup lover said:


> I am working Monday, Tuesday Wednesdays so coming up on Thursday evening or Friday morning works for me. The first weekend in May sounds good if it works for all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Onthewingsofadove said:


> WE WON THE HOCKEY!!!!
> I hate to brag but boy our boys are good.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'd think baking powder....but will check some recipes to be sure. They need something to lighten them up a bit. If the original recipe has self-rising flour, then I'd agree that garlic powder or onion powder would add some great flavors.



gottastch said:


> What kind of "powder"...garlic maybe? Thanks, in advance


----------



## gottastch

Hello all - getting a bit of a late start today. Sure looks cold out again but I guess it will get worse again, before it gets better - ugh!

DH's grandma used to make head cheese on their farm, when they would butcher their own hogs. I remember her saying it was "everything but the oink" and then she'd laugh and laugh - but really it was the the whole head (minus the brains, eyes and skin) that got put into the pot and boiled in water until everything kind of fell apart. She's fish out the skull and then would strain the liquid off and would season up the meat...don't remember all what she put in it but being Swedish and Norwegian, in that family, it probably was salt, pepper and vinegar and not much else...I remember the vinegar twang taste. She'd tightly pack the meat into bread loaf pans and then she'd pour some of that cooking liquid back over the meat, just to cover. Then into the refrigerator until the liquid firmed up. She'd run a knife around the edge of the pan and then she'd tip the pan upside down and would bang it on the counter...out would pop the "loaf." I always thought it tasted good. Talk about the ultimate - do not waste a single shred of meat - kind of cooking  I should ask DH's aunt (grandma's daughter) to see if she still has the old family recipe


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you for all of the prayers for my friend. I will say that he has a very positive attitude. Part of me thinks it's a little bit of denial. I can understand that as well.

It is a pretty yucky day, cloudy and cool. Nothing like some of you are experiencing, but not our past days of sunny and 70 degrees! I am so ready for spring! I know I am not the only one!


----------



## darowil

Well I'm off to bed now- we just lost the cricket. So the next game will determine the series as this is a 3 game series. We had a terrible last few hours- played really badly. Missed out by 2 balls on making it go into day 5- which may not have had any play. However we really desrve to win this game.


----------



## Sorlenna

angelam said:


> That is lovely! Such an original concept! I think you could fill a niche market there! Start a new fashion!


Thank you! I am hoping they sell well for her, as the money goes to a great cause.


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of souse, I thought spell check struck again. I googled it & came up with pickled head cheese? Doesn't sound like something I'd try? :roll:


~~~smart girl! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well, it looks beautiful & sunny out this morning but we are going back into the deep freeze again, -29C/--20F & -39 both C&F with the wind,guess I'll be staying in today as I cannot get my heavy coat on with this sling. It is supposed to stay cold all week. I told DH good time to get at the taxes, he hates doing farm books & avoids it until the last minute, drives me crazy.
Caren, lovely breakfast as always. Do your kids/GKs swim in the pond n summer. I know if it is spring fed it must be cold but the lovely lake near us has lots of springs in it & that s where my kids took their swimming lessons, they came out of the water with blue lips. Everyone says if you learn to swim in Brightsand lake you can swim anywhere.
Prayers going up for your friend, CF is such a nasty disease
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> You must be quite a versatile teacher! I had hoped to work with new-entrants- but they were pushing me to Intermediate level- 11 to 12 year olds, so I quit.


~~~I'm sorry...the 11-12 year olds can be quite a bit of fun! Each age is diferent. With the older ones you can play more mental games....the younger ones are very sweet & give you hugs....by 5th & 6th grade, the hugs are gone 
:? ....but they can write some fantastic poems & stories. It's all a trade off! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna

Designer1234 said:


> They have been really great Games and some good stories have come out of it. I am not sure where the Winter Games will be held next time (4 years down the road). Closing ceremonies tonight, I believe.


South Korea, I've heard.

Pammie, sending good thoughts for Kirk.



Pup lover said:


> Everyone loved the rolls! I will be making more tomorrow or Tuesday and freezing them so we can have them while I work the next three weeks while the other gal is on vacation.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd think baking powder....but will check some recipes to be sure. They need something to lighten them up a bit. If the original recipe has self-rising flour, then I'd agree that garlic powder or onion powder would add some great flavors.


I'd put garlic powder in, sure, but it might be baking powder--best to verify!


----------



## cmaliza

Railyn said:


> Best wishes to you and your husband. My DH had five bypass on Friday. Still in ICU. I know your stress, etc. so will you kind thoughts and God's blessing.


~~~Healing energies to Railyn & Jacklou...and to the DHs. My brother is still recovering from a triple bypass, so I have an idea of what you are going through. Hang in there! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Healing energies to Railyn & Jacklou...and to the DHs. My brother is still recovering from a triple bypass, so I have an idea of what you are going through. Hang in there! :thumbup:


Adding mine--and to Caren's young friend. I have known a couple of people with CF over the years and it's a terrible thing.

I'm going to take one more crack at the sewing machine today--know it will cost more than it's worth to take it to the shop--and if it still doesn't straighten out, I may go look at new ones. I really shouldn't buy one but I do need a working machine.

Meanwhile, two more bracelets--the purple made the same way, and the other, wider one is a simple row of single crochet.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Also called ringwurst --- http://www.foodsubs.com/MeatcureCC.html
> 
> The red -wrapped stuff is the same as the bologna in the package -- only before it's been sliced. All tastes the same.


~~~thanks for all the "wurst" pictures....I LOVE teewurst. We had it often for the evening meal in Germany....with hot tea. A little hard to find here...have to go to a German grocers....which are not too far away from me...hmmmm...maybe this week?


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had one brother go through a quintuple by pad and another one with a quadruple and one with a triple...so have had just a bit of experience with these things. So glad your DH's are doing great---it's amazing what can be done!! All three brothers complained of back aches (no hinges back there for the chest to be opened like that) and having some issues with the leg incisions where the veins were taken....aloe and a good quality anti-bacterial cream will help with the incisions and heating pads helped the back aches. Hope recovery goes well.


My mom complained that where they took the vein was the worst for her.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for posting this site. I read the entire post and found it quite interesting. Also dispelled some myths about some of the meats. Very cool.


RookieRetiree said:


> Also called ringwurst --- http://www.foodsubs.com/MeatcureCC.html
> 
> The red -wrapped stuff is the same as the bologna in the package -- only before it's been sliced. All tastes the same.


----------



## pammie1234

Everyone loved the rolls! I will be making more tomorrow or Tuesday and freezing them so we can have them while I work the next three weeks while the other gal is on vacation.

Which rolls were these? Is the recipe posted somewhere? I love homemade rolls!


----------



## angelam

Bonnie - I meant to say a while back, thanks for the link to the beautiful Northern Lights pictures. They are definitely on my Bucket List. Went on a cruise up the Norwegian coast a couple of years ago, right up in to the Arctic Circle and around the North Cape but the Lights didn't appear. I was so disappointed! You must see them quite regularly where you live? Lucky girl! Hope your shoulder continues to improve and the pain is less. x


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hysterical...LMAO


darowil said:


> After this talk of Spam must post this


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> [purple Holy Cow!!!!!] That's some water, you were not kidding when you said flooding. Coffee is fantastic, I need to go get a cup, trying to be good and drink water first is not easy. :roll:
> Hugs back!!!
> Well, the color didn't work.   try try again.




The water will go down quickly once it warms up. I try to drink a glass of water before anything else in the morning as well. Thank you for the hugs. back at you


----------



## Gweniepooh

Does anyone know of a yarn similar to *Bernat's Pipsqueak that would come in black?* If you have any suggestions I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

ditto


RookieRetiree said:


> Kudos and many blessings to her. I worked for a family with two boys with CF and know the daily every present challenges. Hope her transplants stick and that the meds aren't too heavy on her system. Asking for courage and success as she faces this scary time.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> My dad used to love fried spam and fried bologna sandwiches, and David likes them too. I can't eat either as the fat content bothers my stomach too much.
> 
> hugs


My dad did too, that must be where I got my love for it. Mum did not like spam but was ok with bologna.


----------



## Sorlenna

pammie1234 said:


> Which rolls were these? Is the recipe posted somewhere? I love homemade rolls!


It was a recipe I posted some time ago...don't know exactly where.  If no one else has it to copy, I'll try to find it.

NASCAR starts today--he'll be watching that and it looks as if I'm going to look at machines. :roll: I also need to get a lemon to try out that pound cake recipe I posted last week. I may pick up a whole chicken if the price isn't too high; DD got me a new crockpot and it's big enough to roast a whole bird. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> All this talk about Span and bologna is making me want to buy some! I haven't had Span in ages. I do buy bologna (beef) on rare occasions. I will have to check the points (WW) to see if it is even worth a try. I am really trying to lose this weight once and for all.
> 
> I sure hope that everyone is doing well, especially all of those in the ICU. It is amazing what can be done medically.
> 
> One of my dearest friends has just been diagnosed with a brain tumor. Two years ago, he had what they called Bells Palsy. But since it never got better, they did an MRI and discovered a mass. It is pretty sad. It is inoperable, and he will undergo radiation and chemotherapy. I have heard that it is in the brain stem, so really sounds hopeless. He is only 65. Please pray for my friend, Kirk.


Healing energy going out to your friend.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's snowing, I think we have your snow Caren, if you want it back, I'll go out and set up a fan to blow it your direction. lol...It started yesterday afternoon and then tapered off in the evening but I woke up to it really coming down and it's still going at it. David will go shovel Marlas house out when I go over to take care of animals and do a few other things. Thank goodness he enjoys shoveling, says it's good exercise, it is, but there are many other exercise type thingies I'd rather do. lol... Wonder how many calories I burn knitting? hmmm.... speaking of, has anyone heard from Melody since they were to move?
> Hugs for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I a good with the moment, however I do know of someone that would be happy to take the snow off your hands. David is right shoveling is good exercise. Yes there are more pleasant ways to exercise. :roll: hmmm I'll have to have Jamie check and see the calories burned while knitting. I have wondered how Melody is doing. Hope they are settled nicely in their new place.


----------



## martina

Prayers for all in need. It has been a quiet day here, I think I am getting a cold. My sister who lives a long way from me has got either shingles or a skin infection or both around her ear and is in a lot of pain. She was given meds. To cover all the symptoms yesterday but is in a lot of pain and is exhausted from lack of sleep. So please include her in your prayers. 
No knitting for me today, off to have a shower and to get some dinner. Take care all.
A meet up in London would be good. We will have to try and arrange this.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be sure to post the picture of the three of us --- maybe I should get some for the Mom and Dad too!?
> 
> Yes, I do have a baby yarn drawer... I have a closet organizer with 5 drawers - top one is for cotton yarns for wash cloths, etc., 2nd one is for sock yarns, 3rd is for kids (mostly baby and girls), 4th is for acrylics and oddbits, and 5th is for wools and wool blends. Then I have another 2 drawer table that has the fun fur & oddities and holiday/Christmas yarns. Sounds organized, but each drawer is in need of a good clean out.


I used to have my yarns in their own drawers, until Chrissy started using it. She puts it all together in what ever drawer she opened first. They are in need of cleaning out too.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Jamie's friend..and your needles were already clicking. What are you making?


I am going to get together with her mum and coordinate so there isn't too much of the same thing. But will work on a carseat cover, everyone can use at least one of those. Jamie's friend is like a daughter.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> How hard is it to keep Seth and DJ out of? I somehow see him thinking he could wade around in the overflow.


Keeping Seth out of the water is easy, he doesn't like the fish in there. He thinks they will bite him.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be sure to post the picture of the three of us --- maybe I should get some for the Mom and Dad too!?
> 
> Yes, I do have a baby yarn drawer... I have a closet organizer with 5 drawers - top one is for cotton yarns for wash cloths, etc., 2nd one is for sock yarns, 3rd is for kids (mostly baby and girls), 4th is for acrylics and oddbits, and 5th is for wools and wool blends. Then I have another 2 drawer table that has the fun fur & oddities and holiday/Christmas yarns. Sounds organized, but each drawer is in need of a good clean out.


Or a good project!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Prayers for sure, what a hard thing to go through and so young. Definitely an inspiration.
> Hugs


Thanks She really is an inspiration to so many. Including her brother who qualified for extra help with his. He gave up his treatments so she would have a fighting chance.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Praying for this girl- it is a nasty thing to have.


It is very nasty, she has gone through so much.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Kudos and many blessings to her. I worked for a family with two boys with CF and know the daily every present challenges. Hope her transplants stick and that the meds aren't too heavy on her system. Asking for courage and success as she faces this scary time.


Her brother also has CF, I can only imagine the daily challenges. She had the lung transplants a few years ago. Her body has only now decided to reject them. These are her final days, she has been strong for so long. Scary time for sure seems how no one knows exactly how many days she has left.


----------



## iamsam

just finished page twelve so I have a bit to make up - but I have my computer back and it is working great.

on the way home from ron's yesterday I stopped at office max. I have been wanting to get rid of the card table my monitor was on - the table was uneven and took up way too much room. I bought a table with chrome legs - the legs are in a X like a picnic table but they are offset so the that top catelevers a little out over them. it is 43x21.5" which is what I wanted - it doesn't take up a lot of room but there is still enough room for everything I need on top. the only downer is that it is black. lol will show every kitty hair.

29° - hazy sunshine - I am so tired of this weather. however - there are bare spots and I can see grass - it is brown but it is still grass. still a lot of water laying around - it will be a while before farmers will be able to get into the fields again this year.

hickory is upset that there is no fluffy snow for her to roll in - she claws and what is out there and runs her head along that. she is in heat so she needs to cool herself down - she is driving max to distraction.

Heidi and gary are at a gymnastic meet with bailee this afternoon - don't know what time they will get home. lexi is making brownies - the new squeeze is coming over later. grandma has the boys so alexis doesn't have to watch them while jake is here. he is a junior at liberty center - maybe twenty miles from here.

I will be on and off this afternoon - want to watch the last of the Olympics - probably will not watch the closing ceremonies - just the stuff this afternoon.

it is good to be back - I was at loose ends last night without you guys to talk to.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> DH likes ham in this mix and then have it on toast with cheese and a cup of tomato soup  Got me hungry again


mmm the memories with the ground up meats on toast.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> just finished page twelve so I have a bit to make up - but I have my computer back and it is working great.
> 
> Good to have you back Sam! Just isn't the same without you. Your new table sounds like it is perfect for your needs. I agree black does show every cat/dog hair.
> Can't see any grass here yet, but the snow is still melting.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Her brother also has CF, I can only imagine the daily challenges. She had the lung transplants a few years ago. Her body has only now decided to reject them. These are her final days, she has been strong for so long. Scary time for sure seems how no one knows exactly how many days she has left.


How sad. My prayers are with this poor girl and her family.


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> just finished page twelve so I have a bit to make up - but I have my computer back and it is working great.
> 
> Good to see you back Sam. That was pretty quick service wasn't it?


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> What kind of "powder"...garlic maybe? Thanks, in advance


Or could it possibly be baking power??


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it looks beautiful & sunny out this morning but we are going back into the deep freeze again, -29C/--20F & -39 both C&F with the wind,guess I'll be staying in today as I cannot get my heavy coat on with this sling. It is supposed to stay cold all week. I told DH good time to get at the taxes, he hates doing farm books & avoids it until the last minute, drives me crazy.
> Caren, lovely breakfast as always. Do your kids/GKs swim in the pond n summer. I know if it is spring fed it must be cold but the lovely lake near us has lots of springs in it & that s where my kids took their swimming lessons, they came out of the water with blue lips. Everyone says if you learn to swim in Brightsand lake you can swim anywhere.
> Prayers going up for your friend, CF is such a nasty disease
> Hope everyone has a great day.


No they swim in the heated pool, the pond is strictly for the trout and other wildlife. They do row around in the row boat occasionally. I sit and dangle my feet in on warm days or when I just need to think. Not overly fond of the heated pool. Grew up swimming in Lake Ontario, chilly but refreshing.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> The water is very cold even in summer it stays cold, it is fed by an artesian well.


And that is the very best tasting water....
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

cmaliza said:


> ~~~thanks for all the "wurst" pictures....I LOVE teewurst. We had it often for the evening meal in Germany....with hot tea. A little hard to find here...have to go to a German grocers....which are not too far away from me...hmmmm...maybe this week?


There's one in Mt. Prospect that I'll have to get some teewurst to check it out.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> YEAH! Womens and Mens in hockey, womens' and mens' in curling! We did well.
> 
> I think people might be interested to know why we are pretty happy to be one of the top countries in the medals (according to my son)-- we have a population of approximately 35 million people -- the US has a population of over 200 million people. So we do pretty well.
> 
> (Before someone corrects me -grin) I am going to check the
> exact populations on google and will confirm or post the correct numbers. I know we have far few people than most other countries.
> --------------
> Okay: here is the information
> 
> USA approximately 300 million people
> Canada approximately 34 million (33,(700+) people
> 
> England -- 51 million plus people
> 
> I learn something new every day.
> 
> If you want to find out populations of just about anywhere
> 
> google Populations - US and Canada - (comparison)
> you can also carry on and get others. Interesting.


Canada has done VERY well!! If the USA can't win, then I'm always rooting for Canada!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to jump in I would like to ask for prayers for a young friend of mine she has cystic fibrosis. She has been battling this her entire life. I have been friends with the family for many years. She is very scared right now. This girl has been an inspiration for many teens here. She has undergone a double lung transplant and defied and amazed doctors for years. Has never been bitter or angry about what she has had to go through. One would not know she was fighting such a battle in life to see her.


I remember you mentioning her before! I'm sorry to hear that she's scared...after all she's been through, is there anything in particular that's happening to give her that fear? What is her name? I always like to pray for people using their names...it always seems to make it more personal.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I like the clean out and donation to worthy people/causes --- I seem to already have enough good projects to keep me set for a very long time.



pacer said:


> Or a good project!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Adding mine--and to Caren's young friend. I have known a couple of people with CF over the years and it's a terrible thing.
> 
> I'm going to take one more crack at the sewing machine today--know it will cost more than it's worth to take it to the shop--and if it still doesn't straighten out, I may go look at new ones. I really shouldn't buy one but I do need a working machine.
> 
> Meanwhile, two more bracelets--the purple made the same way, and the other, wider one is a simple row of single crochet.


Love the bracelets the purple is very nice too. WE didn't get to make any today but she said next time she wants to make some.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh Oh...thought you were going to get her fixed so that there'd be no more puppies.



thewren said:


> just finished page twelve so I have a bit to make up - but I have my computer back and it is working great.
> 
> on the way home from ron's yesterday I stopped at office max. I have been wanting to get rid of the card table my monitor was on - the table was uneven and took up way too much room. I bought a table with chrome legs - the legs are in a X like a picnic table but they are offset so the that top catelevers a little out over them. it is 43x21.5" which is what I wanted - it doesn't take up a lot of room but there is still enough room for everything I need on top. the only downer is that it is black. lol will show every kitty hair.
> 
> 29° - hazy sunshine - I am so tired of this weather. however - there are bare spots and I can see grass - it is brown but it is still grass. still a lot of water laying around - it will be a while before farmers will be able to get into the fields again this year.
> 
> hickory is upset that there is no fluffy snow for her to roll in - she claws and what is out there and runs her head along that. she is in heat so she needs to cool herself down - she is driving max to distraction.
> 
> Heidi and gary are at a gymnastic meet with bailee this afternoon - don't know what time they will get home. lexi is making brownies - the new squeeze is coming over later. grandma has the boys so alexis doesn't have to watch them while jake is here. he is a junior at liberty center - maybe twenty miles from here.
> 
> I will be on and off this afternoon - want to watch the last of the Olympics - probably will not watch the closing ceremonies - just the stuff this afternoon.
> 
> it is good to be back - I was at loose ends last night without you guys to talk to.
> 
> sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> No they swim in the heated pool, the pond is strictly for the trout and other wildlife. They do row around in the row boat occasionally. I sit and dangle my feet in on warm days or when I just need to think. Not overly fond of the heated pool. Grew up swimming in Lake Ontario, chilly but refreshing.


Do you have a pool or is it in town. Swimming is one exercise I like, wish there was a pool closer as our lake season is only 2 months unless you are really adventurous. The nearest pool is in Lloydminster, 60 miles away.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm glad your computer is back --- you can always spray paint the table. Are you acting as chaperone for the teen-agers?



thewren said:


> just finished page twelve so I have a bit to make up - but I have my computer back and it is working great.
> 
> on the way home from ron's yesterday I stopped at office max. I have been wanting to get rid of the card table my monitor was on - the table was uneven and took up way too much room. I bought a table with chrome legs - the legs are in a X like a picnic table but they are offset so the that top catelevers a little out over them. it is 43x21.5" which is what I wanted - it doesn't take up a lot of room but there is still enough room for everything I need on top. the only downer is that it is black. lol will show every kitty hair.
> 
> 29° - hazy sunshine - I am so tired of this weather. however - there are bare spots and I can see grass - it is brown but it is still grass. still a lot of water laying around - it will be a while before farmers will be able to get into the fields again this year.
> 
> hickory is upset that there is no fluffy snow for her to roll in - she claws and what is out there and runs her head along that. she is in heat so she needs to cool herself down - she is driving max to distraction.
> 
> Heidi and gary are at a gymnastic meet with bailee this afternoon - don't know what time they will get home. lexi is making brownies - the new squeeze is coming over later. grandma has the boys so alexis doesn't have to watch them while jake is here. he is a junior at liberty center - maybe twenty miles from here.
> 
> I will be on and off this afternoon - want to watch the last of the Olympics - probably will not watch the closing ceremonies - just the stuff this afternoon.
> 
> it is good to be back - I was at loose ends last night without you guys to talk to.
> 
> sam


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I remember you mentioning her before! I'm sorry to hear that she's scared...after all she's been through, is there anything in particular that's happening to give her that fear? What is her name? I always like to pray for people using their names...it always seems to make it more personal.
> Junek


She doesn't have much longer, her body is shutting down there is nothing left that can be done. She has pain meds to help with the pain. I imagine it is very scary knowing what she knows.


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> What kind of "powder"...garlic maybe? Thanks, in advance


NOOOO! I think she meant to type baking powder! Never heard of putting garlic in hush puppies.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have a pool or is it in town. Swimming is one exercise I like, wish there was a pool closer as our lake season is only 2 months unless you are really adventurous. The nearest pool is in Lloydminster, 60 miles away.


The pool is outside the back door, summer swimming only. 
We have access to the school pool but it is usually full of teens and mine are not fond of using it.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm sorry...the 11-12 year olds can be quite a bit of fun! Each age is diferent. With the older ones you can play more mental games....the younger ones are very sweet & give you hugs....by 5th & 6th grade, the hugs are gone
> :? ....but they can write some fantastic poems & stories. It's all a trade off! :lol: :lol:


Here we have had a major problem that Maori children could (I am talking of the late 1960's) reach school never having owned a book, much less having had one read to them. Teachers sometimes took the attitude that children who held a book upside down, were less intelligent, and concentrated on the 'brighter' (white) children who were often already, well on the way to literacy. I am pleased to report that now we have many culturally based 'language nests' (kohanga reo) which work on the basis of hopefully total immersion in the languages (Maori, Samoan and Cook Islands Maori are the ones I know of). In the case of Maori it had so nearly reached total loss that the parents and helpers were learning at the same time as the children. Consequently, older people who were fluent were very welcome as 'kaumatua' (elders) to sit in and support the learning. Maori is comprised of many dialects with subtle differences in pronounciation, not the unified language that the early recorders thought it should be. Unfortunately the fact is that Maori frequently die younger than the rest of the population. This means that many of those whom I have known myself who were fluent in the language have gone long ago. I am very proud of my standard 4 friend, Angus, who is now an Associate-Professor at Canterbury University (Christchurch), he is working on a study currently, which is concentrating on Maori children who are achievers, rather than placing the emphasis on under-achievement.
I had hoped to help those under-privileged children, but knew I was not strong enough to battle the system.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~smart girl! :lol: :lol:


One of those foods that you either love it or hate it!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, I got the lemon for the cake and finally found buttons for the Charlotte (now I just have to reknit!)...fruitless search for a machine today, though. I will look on amazon.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, glad you are back.
June, barn pic would make fun watercolor. Hoping my friend has better pic. Mine too shadowed.
Iris rose & Bettyirene, welcome. Stop by often.
Jeanette, is there actually going to be a miniKP in Maui inJune?
Julie, never saw a yellow sunrise. Lovely.
Tami, great idea. Shall see about getting flash drive at Walmart.
Sandi, kimono outstanding.
Aran, good one!kudos for you.
Sorienna, love bracelets but do not understand how you make them with Icord or what you use giant crochet hook for. Am I being dense?
Jackleg, glad DH doing good.
Went to morning mtg. Schedule says jog 45min. But that is not happening today. Back in jammies. Tried having jammie day yesterday but got call from sponsee that her sponsee celebrating 22 yr. At 9pm meeting so went to that last night. 
Feel good just plain tired. Did plant some Swiss chard today. Noticed trees leafing out on yesterday's walk with Maya. Thank God yesterday only 15 min jog/45 min walk.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I'd put garlic powder in, sure, but it might be baking powder--best to verify!


I don't think I'd like the taste of garlic in the hush-puppies. But then I've never tried it....
Junek


----------



## KatyNora

Pammie and Caren - I'm so saddened to read this morning's news of your friends battling such serious illnesses. I will hold them and their families in my thoughts and hope that they are surrounded by love during these difficult times.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Adding mine--and to Caren's young friend. I have known a couple of people with CF over the years and it's a terrible thing.
> 
> I'm going to take one more crack at the sewing machine today--know it will cost more than it's worth to take it to the shop--and if it still doesn't straighten out, I may go look at new ones. I really shouldn't buy one but I do need a working machine.
> 
> Meanwhile, two more bracelets--the purple made the same way, and the other, wider one is a simple row of single crochet.


Hope you can get the machine working without too much expense....can be very frustrating.
Love the bracelets....Can't believe how simple you say they are to make.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> It was a recipe I posted some time ago...don't know exactly where.  If no one else has it to copy, I'll try to find it.
> 
> NASCAR starts today--he'll be watching that and it looks as if I'm going to look at machines. :roll: I also need to get a lemon to try out that pound cake recipe I posted last week. I may pick up a whole chicken if the price isn't too high; DD got me a new crockpot and it's big enough to roast a whole bird. :thumbup:


My sister and her DH are big race fans...she bought a rotisserie chicken this morning to have while watching Daytona...(He builds race engines....car, truck, boats...so they're fans of all the races)
junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Positive thoughts for your young friend Caren, I am so sorry it has come to this- praying that her passing will be eased by the meds.


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Prayers for all in need. It has been a quiet day here, I think I am getting a cold. My sister who lives a long way from me has got either shingles or a skin infection or both around her ear and is in a lot of pain. She was given meds. To cover all the symptoms yesterday but is in a lot of pain and is exhausted from lack of sleep. So please include her in your prayers.
> No knitting for me today, off to have a shower and to get some dinner. Take care all.
> A meet up in London would be good. We will have to try and arrange this.


So sorry to hear about your sister....if it's shingles, I've heard it's absolutely miserable and can recur. I'm so glad I got my shingles shot last year.
Will keep her in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks She really is an inspiration to so many. Including her brother who qualified for extra help with his. He gave up his treatments so she would have a fighting chance.


And sounds like her brother is also an inspiration!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Her brother also has CF, I can only imagine the daily challenges. She had the lung transplants a few years ago. Her body has only now decided to reject them. These are her final days, she has been strong for so long. Scary time for sure seems how no one knows exactly how many days she has left.


That is so sad...I'll be keeping the whole family in my prayers and you as well.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> just finished page twelve so I have a bit to make up - but I have my computer back and it is working great.
> 
> on the way home from ron's yesterday I stopped at office max. I have been wanting to get rid of the card table my monitor was on - the table was uneven and took up way too much room. I bought a table with chrome legs - the legs are in a X like a picnic table but they are offset so the that top catelevers a little out over them. it is 43x21.5" which is what I wanted - it doesn't take up a lot of room but there is still enough room for everything I need on top. the only downer is that it is black. lol will show every kitty hair.
> 
> 29° - hazy sunshine - I am so tired of this weather. however - there are bare spots and I can see grass - it is brown but it is still grass. still a lot of water laying around - it will be a while before farmers will be able to get into the fields again this year.
> 
> hickory is upset that there is no fluffy snow for her to roll in - she claws and what is out there and runs her head along that. she is in heat so she needs to cool herself down - she is driving max to distraction.
> 
> Heidi and gary are at a gymnastic meet with bailee this afternoon - don't know what time they will get home. lexi is making brownies - the new squeeze is coming over later. grandma has the boys so alexis doesn't have to watch them while jake is here. he is a junior at liberty center - maybe twenty miles from here.
> 
> I will be on and off this afternoon - want to watch the last of the Olympics - probably will not watch the closing ceremonies - just the stuff this afternoon.
> 
> it is good to be back - I was at loose ends last night without you guys to talk to.
> 
> sam


I'm so glad you didn't have to wait for your computer. If you're worried about the fur-babies' hair showing on your new black computer table....just get yourself a Swiffer and you can swipe it over the table and it picks up all the hair and dust. I love mine...not that I use it as often as I should!! LOL!
JUnek


----------



## Sorlenna

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, love bracelets but do not understand how you make them with Icord or what you use giant crochet hook for. Am I being dense?


I make the i-cord with my little machine and then use the i-cord as yarn, crochet a chain with the big hook and sew up the ends. I have to use at least a size Q hook to be able to chain stitches with the i-cord.


----------



## Lurker 2

I was talking with a friend on the phone, when the mobile went- just on 8-30 this morning. When I rang back it turned out to be the Orthopaedics Team- they want me in on Wednesday Afternoon, for my initial assessment. It will be interesting to get their judgement on whether surgery is a possibility, or necessary. Bit short notice, but nothing organised that cannot be worked around.


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> How sad. My prayers are with this poor girl and her family.


I'm thinking of them too, such a difficult time for everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure she is very scared....it's so tough for anyone at any age. Prayers for her and for her family...their pain will go on much longer.



NanaCaren said:


> She doesn't have much longer, her body is shutting down there is nothing left that can be done. She has pain meds to help with the pain. I imagine it is very scary knowing what she knows.


----------



## Spider

Finally think I caught up with you all. Healing to all that need it and gods peace to all. Been packing and resorting things all day. We can move into our apt any day after tomorrow. So I am deciding what I need there and what to keep here. It is a good thing and good work. 
We didn't get the snow some of Minnesota got. But it is cold. Only five above.
Tomorrow is back to work. Take care all.
Happy late birthday wishes..


----------



## RookieRetiree

No....the mini-KAP will be here in the Chicagoland area....Maui is where I'll be in the end of June for Goddaughter's wedding.



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad you are back.
> June, barn pic would make fun watercolor. Hoping my friend has better pic. Mine too shadowed.
> Iris rose & Bettyirene, welcome. Stop by often.
> Jeanette, is there actually going to be a miniKP in Maui inJune?
> Julie, never saw a yellow sunrise. Lovely.
> Tami, great idea. Shall see about getting flash drive at Walmart.
> Sandi, kimono outstanding.
> Aran, good one!kudos for you.
> Sorienna, love bracelets but do not understand how you make them with Icord or what you use giant crochet hook for. Am I being dense?
> Jackleg, glad DH doing good.
> Went to morning mtg. Schedule says jog 45min. But that is not happening today. Back in jammies. Tried having jammie day yesterday but got call from sponsee that her sponsee celebrating 22 yr. At 9pm meeting so went to that last night.
> Feel good just plain tired. Did plant some Swiss chard today. Noticed trees leafing out on yesterday's walk with Maya. Thank God yesterday only 15 min jog/45 min walk.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Looks like I said what we were doing but perhaps didn't ever say we were out of town. We were in the little town of Mansfield, Pa. DH did a workshop and concert there. I had a nice time going along and rested in the room while he worked. Did some cross stitch and got to see the Olympics.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Would be great to get this going and helping you get around better and in less pain....all the best wishes.



Lurker 2 said:


> I was talking with a friend on the phone, when the mobile went- just on 8-30 this morning. When I rang back it turned out to be the Orthopaedics Team- they want me in on Wednesday Afternoon, for my initial assessment. It will be interesting to get their judgement on whether surgery is a possibility, or necessary. Bit short notice, but nothing organised that cannot be worked around.


----------



## Lurker 2

The ribbed scarf, and chullo, in red that I have just finished- they are for my other friend Audrey. Thanks Gwen for the basic pattern for the chullo- although my yarn is a DK and I have had to use drastically more stitches, the pattern was a huge help.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I was talking with a friend on the phone, when the mobile went- just on 8-30 this morning. When I rang back it turned out to be the Orthopaedics Team- they want me in on Wednesday Afternoon, for my initial assessment. It will be interesting to get their judgement on whether surgery is a possibility, or necessary. Bit short notice, but nothing organised that cannot be worked around.


Sounds like things are moving forward on that front then, Julie. Hoping for good news, that they can improve things for you. Will it be hip(s)?


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Would be great to get this going and helping you get around better and in less pain....all the best wishes.


Thanks, Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Sounds like things are moving forward on that front then, Julie. Hoping for good news, that they can improve things for you. Will it be hip(s)?


Left hip, Lin. Fortunately the right is still OK. I reckon a lot should be diet and exercise (to work on the over-weight) There are a couple of hurdles to scale before I can get myself regularly to the swimming pool.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Will it ever be cold enough in Auckland for someone to need these---or are they gifts for someone in a colder climate?



Lurker 2 said:


> The ribbed scarf, and chullo, in red that I have just finished- they are for my other friend Audrey. Thanks Gwen for the basic pattern for the chullo- although my yarn is a DK and I have had to use drastically more stitches, the pattern was a huge help.


----------



## nittergma

My goodness it's Sunday evening already!! I've only just started the tea party and been reading fast to get to page 10. All the great food being mentioned is sure making me hungry! We have spam sandwiches when we go camping, I don'g like the thought of Spam until I eat it then have to admit it is good. 
Bonnie, it it you that mentioned the Ididerod? I would love to watch it! I'm going to try the website! 
Welcome to the new ones and ones who've been out a while and back. It's fun to read your posts and learn a little about you.
Shirly, your coat is so pretty! The gray really sets off the colors!
I'm not sure if it was this week's ktp or last, but someone mention Lima beans. I hate them usually but my husband put them in a slow cooker with a stew and wow were they good! You get the flavor but now that awful texture.
We have a lot of melting here but no flooding in the house. Our garage is flooded just a little but not a problem and the barn has some leaks in the roof that showed up. I sure hope we don't get any more. Our new additions to our farm are doing well. Cows are differen experience for us, that's for sure! They sure are smelly things! 
We're used to our milk goats. I still like the cows though. If we had a big pasture I would want to have more.
I guess we're supposed to get cold again but hopefully, no more below zero!
I have to go make dinner but will be back when I can. Prayers for Ray and others nittergma


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I can't belive I haven't been to the West Side Market! I keep hearing about it.....over & over & over & over.....This is DEFINITELY on my bucket list for this summer!


They are open Monday & Wed, 7-4
Friday & Sat. 7-6. You don't want to go right before a holiday. So crowded you can hardly move, and the prices go up. And remember to look UP! The ceiling is beautiful. If you find the coffee & crepe shop in a corner, to the right in the corner is a door. The restrooms are down the stairs, the balcony that looks out over the whole inside is up the stairs. Make sure you do that! DGS begs to go up every time he goes. He's 10. The first time we took him, the first thing he did was look up. He loves to go.

Tami


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Positive thoughts for your young friend Caren, I am so sorry it has come to this- praying that her passing will be eased by the meds.


Thank you, I to hope she is kept comfortable until her time comes.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> That is so sad...I'll be keeping the whole family in my prayers and you as well.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Yes it is very sad, even though we were all expecting it. Her brother is inspirational as well. He never likes people to make a fuss, his life was to make sure his little sis was happy. He does his best to make her smile.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I was talking with a friend on the phone, when the mobile went- just on 8-30 this morning. When I rang back it turned out to be the Orthopaedics Team- they want me in on Wednesday Afternoon, for my initial assessment. It will be interesting to get their judgement on whether surgery is a possibility, or necessary. Bit short notice, but nothing organised that cannot be worked around.


Glad you have a date with the Orthopedics Team, even if it was short notice. Will be good to know how things stand.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Will it ever be cold enough in Auckland for someone to need these---or are they gifts for someone in a colder climate?


I was wondering that too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Looks like I said what we were doing but perhaps didn't ever say we were out of town. We were in the little town of Mansfield, Pa. DH did a workshop and concert there. I had a nice time going along and rested in the room while he worked. Did some cross stitch and got to see the Olympics.


A nice little break for day to day life. I spent part of today watching olympics and races. Sara-Mae's kids and Seth are here having a good time playing outdoors. Seth and SJ built a little snowman.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> The ribbed scarf, and chullo, in red that I have just finished- they are for my other friend Audrey. Thanks Gwen for the basic pattern for the chullo- although my yarn is a DK and I have had to use drastically more stitches, the pattern was a huge help.


LOVE the colour you have done a brilliant job!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Both look just wonderful Julie. I'd love to know the stitch changes you made for using DK yarn. If you by any chance wrote them down and could send them to me I'd be very appreciative.


Lurker 2 said:


> The ribbed scarf, and chullo, in red that I have just finished- they are for my other friend Audrey. Thanks Gwen for the basic pattern for the chullo- although my yarn is a DK and I have had to use drastically more stitches, the pattern was a huge help.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Will it ever be cold enough in Auckland for someone to need these---or are they gifts for someone in a colder climate?


Audrey is in her mid-eighties, and does feel the cold. Obviously we don't get the sort of winters you can and are having, but yes, even I wear scarves and hats in winter!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caren I just can't say enough prayers for your young friend with CF. I tear up every time I read a post concerning her. May God bless her and may her remaining time here on Earth be in comfort and love. Prayers for her entire family.

I'm a bit worn out today after so much walking around at the Arts & Crafts fair yesterday with Marianne. Slept in quite late but still just worn out. Will go to bed early early tonight for sure.
I've been working on the Slip Stitch Afghan and movie quite along on it. It will take quite awhile but nice I have no time table on it. *Ohio Joy* should get my blocks in the mail to you this week; weather delayed my getting it mailed but don't seen any problem in getting them to you this week. (for the KAP afghan)

While in the mountains yesterday we stopped by a long established grist mill. I purchased doe stone ground yellow speckled grits freshly ground and some pioneer porridge freshly milled. I made a pot of the pioneer porridge this morning/afternoon (it was very late morning) and oh my goodness was it ever delicious. The Pioneer Porridge is a blend of yellow corn, white corn, rice, and wheat. You cook it like old fashioned oatmeal and serve it with brown & white sugar plus butter. It is soooooo good.

Today I did go out to take some photos to use in sketching & eventually some watercolor but didn't get many. Just nothing really caught my eye. I know where I want to go get some photos but just too tired to do the drive today. Love the photos that have been posted here lately.

Meant to say earlier my apologies for missing a few birthdays yesterday and sending out belated wishes to those who celebrated yet another year.

I'm off to go fix dinner. Sending prayers to all and especially to the ones ailing. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you have a date with the Orthopedics Team, even if it was short notice. Will be good to know how things stand.


I had planned on shopping, that afternoon, but will just have to do things, the usual, slow way- ( I had a ride organised and had hoped to do things in one go!)
And yes it will be good to have one less uncertainty.
I have also found out that I can keep 15 hens (if I wanted that many) no roosters- and no restrictions on where their house is, just that the food MUST be stored in 'vermin' proof containers- I already have one metal dustbin, with my wheat in it.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I was talking with a friend on the phone, when the mobile went- just on 8-30 this morning. When I rang back it turned out to be the Orthopaedics Team- they want me in on Wednesday Afternoon, for my initial assessment. It will be interesting to get their judgement on whether surgery is a possibility, or necessary. Bit short notice, but nothing organised that cannot be worked around.


Good news. I really hope they can do something to help the hip without surgery. I know you don't have anyone to help you and I know you don't want Ringo to be boarded while you're recuperating or will the health system provide in home help for you while you're recovering?
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was wondering that too.


It is all relative, Bonnie- and as Shirley experienced although our temperatures are mild, it is a damp cold, and we do get wind driven rain, when one wants something warm!


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Finally think I caught up with you all. Healing to all that need it and gods peace to all. Been packing and resorting things all day. We can move into our apt any day after tomorrow. So I am deciding what I need there and what to keep here. It is a good thing and good work.
> We didn't get the snow some of Minnesota got. But it is cold. Only five above.
> Tomorrow is back to work. Take care all.
> Happy late birthday wishes..


Oh, that is great news. It will save all that driving. Has your DH started his new job? If he has, how does he like it? I'm anxious to hear all your news!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Looks like I said what we were doing but perhaps didn't ever say we were out of town. We were in the little town of Mansfield, Pa. DH did a workshop and concert there. I had a nice time going along and rested in the room while he worked. Did some cross stitch and got to see the Olympics.


How is the cross-stitching coming along? A picture would be great!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> LOVE the colour you have done a brilliant job!!!!


Thanks Caren! The old lady requested red- I am not sure the chullo will fit her- I have a suspicion it is a little too large, but I thought if that is so, I will keep it for myself and make the next one a bit smaller.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The ribbed scarf, and chullo, in red that I have just finished- they are for my other friend Audrey. Thanks Gwen for the basic pattern for the chullo- although my yarn is a DK and I have had to use drastically more stitches, the pattern was a huge help.


That is so pretty and bright. I know your friend will be delighted!! Your knitting is always so even and neat.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Do you have someplace to keep the hens? And, how will Ringo feel about having them around? Sounds like you're in for some interesting changes.



Lurker 2 said:


> I had planned on shopping, that afternoon, but will just have to do things, the usual, slow way- ( I had a ride organised and had hoped to do things in one go!)
> And yes it will be good to have one less uncertainty.
> I have also found out that I can keep 15 hens (if I wanted that many) no roosters- and no restrictions on where their house is, just that the food MUST be stored in 'vermin' proof containers- I already have one metal dustbin, with my wheat in it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Both look just wonderful Julie. I'd love to know the stitch changes you made for using DK yarn. If you by any chance wrote them down and could send them to me I'd be very appreciative.


I am intending to post them on the main forum, but will PM you!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Me too.....you've been waiting for all of this to come together for a very long time. It's so nice that you'll both be living and working in the same area and if I remember correctly, it's not far from your Mom and other relatives...I'm so thankful that this is coming together for you and want to hear more about it.



jknappva said:


> Oh, that is great news. It will save all that driving. Has your DH started his new job? If he has, how does he like it? I'm anxious to hear all your news!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday Kathy - hope you had a good day and ate lots of cake - did you blow all the candles out? --- sam



gottastch said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, Angora
> 
> Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday to you, Glennys2!!!!
> 
> It is a beautiful, sunny day thus far...almost hurts the eyes to look outside and see all that bright white on the ground. The wind has finally blown itself out and now the cold is setting in again - sigh!
> 
> DH is at the tax man and I am enjoying a quiet house and I added some milk, unsweetened cocoa powder and a little sugar to my coffee...my version of mocha
> 
> Everyone have a good day! I'm off to see how far I can get around on my 10-stitch afghan edging...I want to get it done!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Good news. I really hope they can do something to help the hip without surgery. I know you don't have anyone to help you and I know you don't want Ringo to be boarded while you're recuperating or will the health system provide in home help for you while you're recovering?
> Junek


There will definitely be some nursing help available, and possibly household help too- fortunately because of Fale's various operations we are well set up with rails in shower and toilet- and the step into the shower is not TOO big. I have a chair that I might be able to use in the shower- but this is the area where Occupational Therapy steps in. 
I would rather Ringo's boarded, than placing the responsibility for him on some-one else. It is just the cost- but that should fall into place.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I am intending to post them on the main forum, but will PM you!


Please PM the pattern and changes to me, too, Julie. My daughter would really like the chullo. Thanks.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Caren I just can't say enough prayers for your young friend with CF. I tear up every time I read a post concerning her. May God bless her and may her remaining time here on Earth be in comfort and love. Prayers for her entire family.
> 
> Thank you, so far she is in comfort for the most part. I tear up every time I think about her. I am as concerned about her brother, it is really going to hit him hard. Not saying it won't hit her parents but those two kids have been through the wringer and then some together. Her mum and I were pregnant with Jamie and her brother at the same time.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That is so pretty and bright. I know your friend will be delighted!! Your knitting is always so even and neat.
> Junek


Thanks, June! I can see mistakes- but then we all now know of my critical eye!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> There will definitely be some nursing help available, and possibly household help too- fortunately because of Fale's various operations we are well set up with rails in shower and toilet- and the step into the shower is not TOO big. I have a chair that I might be able to use in the shower- but this is the area where Occupational Therapy steps in.
> I would rather Ringo's boarded, than placing the responsibility for him on some-one else. It is just the cost- but that should fall into place.


That sounds like a good plan...and I know a good place to board Ringo for any length of time would be expensive.
I'm praying it will all come right for you.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

you must not have read all of last weeks - some of us encouraged you to buy the leather jacket - sort of as a gift to you from you for standing firm where your mother and brothers are concerned - hope you bought it - if not - run real fast before the store closes. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> The boys have gone up to the house so I have the room all to myself. Time to jump in the shower and try to do something to this hair. No hair spray so I look like a bag lady but that is all the rage with the eccentrics up here. They will, just think I'm another nutty millionaire......
> 
> I plan on heading back to the yarn store and trying. To get my 10% instated. If I do, I'll buy another ball of yarn. Otherwise, need to hit the shop. Ext door for some gifts. I will run I to the weaving store but it isn't the type I want... More blankets and such rather than wearable a.
> 
> First, to do a little pre-packing.. We are headed out.very early tomorrow. The boys plan on a short day so we may get some touristy things done later this afternoon and should have a nice parting meal tonight.


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party irishrose - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation - we will be here all week so do stop by again - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



irishrose24 said:


> Love the recipes-can't wait to try! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you have someplace to keep the hens? And, how will Ringo feel about having them around? Sounds like you're in for some interesting changes.


It is a possibility that I may buy a henhouse kit when my retirement funds come through- I would not trust Ringo with them otherwise- I am sure he will start a 'bash the hen watch', but if I get the chickens young enough, they will get used to him- and he is very good at listening when I use the word 'NO' -he seldom tries the forbidden thing twice.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I had planned on shopping, that afternoon, but will just have to do things, the usual, slow way- ( I had a ride organised and had hoped to do things in one go!)
> And yes it will be good to have one less uncertainty.
> I have also found out that I can keep 15 hens (if I wanted that many) no roosters- and no restrictions on where their house is, just that the food MUST be stored in 'vermin' proof containers- I already have one metal dustbin, with my wheat in it.


A shame about the shopping and having to do it slower than planned. I never have liked uncertainties causes too much stress on the body and mind. 
That would be good to have chickens as long as it doesn't stretch the budget. I understand having the feed in vermin proof containers. I had mine in a large plastic barrel and the rats and such still came around. Thankful they never chewed threw it.


----------



## iamsam

is mistletoe a parasite that it kills the cottonwoods? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Me too. Love to see pix. Love dahlias.
> Here are four pix from trip yesterday. Area very dry as is all CA. Usually would have snow on mountains. Lake looked like a puddle and it was a 50 mile around lake. Got pix of barn, blue heronthere were 3, cottonwood almost dead from mistletoe, and mountains sans snow.


----------



## iamsam

that would be a perfect picture for you to water color paint. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Forgot barn.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That sounds like a good plan...and I know a good place to board Ringo for any length of time would be expensive.
> I'm praying it will all come right for you.
> Junek


Thanks again, June!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caren! The old lady requested red- I am not sure the chullo will fit her- I have a suspicion it is a little too large, but I thought if that is so, I will keep it for myself and make the next one a bit smaller.


You are most welcome dear  Red doesn't usually catch my eye but that shade is one I do like. Good idea to keep it if it is too large.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> A shame about the shopping and having to do it slower than planned. I never have liked uncertainties causes too much stress on the body and mind.
> That would be good to have chickens as long as it doesn't stretch the budget. I understand having the feed in vermin proof containers. I had mine in a large plastic barrel and the rats and such still came around. Thankful they never chewed threw it.


That was one of the Luna disasters of course! Are you still without poultry?


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to jump in I would like to ask for prayers for a young friend of mine she has cystic fibrosis. She has been battling this her entire life. I have been friends with the family for many years. She is very scared right now. This girl has been an inspiration for many teens here. She has undergone a double lung transplant and defied and amazed doctors for years. Has never been bitter or angry about what she has had to go through. One would not know she was fighting such a battle in life to see her.


Prayers for her, and for Kirk.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome dear  Red doesn't usually catch my eye but that shade is one I do like. Good idea to keep it if it is too large.


It is not normally a colour I wear- but I have got bolder in recent months- you probably recall when my avatar was me wearing the red top and frilly sashay scarf!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> That was one of the Luna disasters of course! Are you still without poultry?


Yes I am still without poultry. It is not too bad my friend just down the road from me has lots and keeps me supplied with fresh organic eggs.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not normally a colour I wear- but I have got bolder in recent months- you probably recall when my avatar was me wearing the red top and frilly sashay scarf!


I remember that avatar you looked lovely in it. sometimes one just needs to be bold and wear what you normally wouldn't.


----------



## Sorlenna

So, I just took the sugar free lemon cake (different recipe than the one I posted) out of the oven, and it smells really good! We'll see--and DD and I still want to make the other one for us.

I thought, after researching new sewing machines for a couple hours, that I had resigned myself to buying a new one...even thought hey, if I have to spend the money, I'll look forward to it. Then, I decided to have one more go at the old one--and did the same thing I'd done before one more time, and this time it WORKED. Maybe the old one knew it'd end up in the trash heap if it didn't straighten out? :shock: I also realized the old bobbin case had another broken part that was keeping the bobbin thread too loose--so I hope it is all good now. It still makes a terrible racket but it's done that since it was brand new. Anyway, now I can think about some of my sewing projects at least!


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> is mistletoe a parasite that it kills the cottonwoods? --- sam


If enough of it grows on a tree, it can kill the tree, but I also think the drought has something to do with the trees' having trouble. We've had lots of those trees dying off here, even without mistletoe.


----------



## pacer

Sam...so happy to hear that you got your computer back so soon. 

Caren...will be keeping your young friend in my prayers. So sad to lose the young ones even if they have a life long illness. 

Julie...so glad to see that you will be able to meet with the Ortho doctors so soon. Hopefully there will be some relief for you.

Daralene...Happy to hear that you were able to travel with your DH and enjoy some time together and yet have free time to do your own thing.

Rookie...I will try to arrange my schedule for the 1st weekend in May. Early in the month is always easier to get away from work then the end of the month. 

I am not feeling the greatest today. Not sure what is going on yet, but I did get three baby sweaters sewn up that my mother sent for our mission project. I also made a dishcloth for a bridal shower. So far I have 3 dishclothes made. I bought kitchen towels for various holidays of the year and I am trying to make dishclothes to go with them. So far I have a butterfly, moose and heart dishcloth done. I want to do a bunny rabbit, pumpkin and shamrock cloth yet. If I can do it, I will. I will not stress myself out for it though. I bought the holiday towels on clearance after each holiday throughout the year as I have known about this for more than a year. 

Take care and happy knitting.


----------



## martina

jknappva said:


> So sorry to hear about your sister....if it's shingles, I've heard it's absolutely miserable and can recur. I'm so glad I got my shingles shot last year.
> Will keep her in my prayers.
> Junek


Thank you June. Unfortunately she is too young, as am I , for the shingles jab.


----------



## martina

TNS said:


> Sounds like things are moving forward on that front then, Julie. Hoping for good news, that they can improve things for you. Will it be hip(s)?


From me too!!


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Her brother also has CF, I can only imagine the daily challenges. She had the lung transplants a few years ago. Her body has only now decided to reject them. These are her final days, she has been strong for so long. Scary time for sure seems how no one knows exactly how many days she has left.


I wondered if that was the case from what you said. Is her brother still around? The horrid thing with genetic conditions is you see it happening to your sibling and can see yourself there sometime. What family does she have and her school mates will find it hard as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I am still without poultry. It is not too bad my friend just down the road from me has lots and keeps me supplied with fresh organic eggs.


Fresh is good, Organic is a real plus!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I remember that avatar you looked lovely in it. sometimes one just needs to be bold and wear what you normally wouldn't.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> So, I just took the sugar free lemon cake (different recipe than the one I posted) out of the oven, and it smells really good! We'll see--and DD and I still want to make the other one for us.
> 
> I thought, after researching new sewing machines for a couple hours, that I had resigned myself to buying a new one...even thought hey, if I have to spend the money, I'll look forward to it. Then, I decided to have one more go at the old one--and did the same thing I'd done before one more time, and this time it WORKED. Maybe the old one knew it'd end up in the trash heap if it didn't straighten out? :shock: I also realized the old bobbin case had another broken part that was keeping the bobbin thread too loose--so I hope it is all good now. It still makes a terrible racket but it's done that since it was brand new. Anyway, now I can think about some of my sewing projects at least!


It is good you can do your sewing- but a noisy machine would drive me up the wall- that is why I have never skrimped on buying a decent machine!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> just finished page twelve so I have a bit to make up - but I have my computer back and it is working great.
> 
> on the way home from ron's yesterday I stopped at office max. I have been wanting to get rid of the card table my monitor was on - the table was uneven and took up way too much room. I bought a table with chrome legs - the legs are in a X like a picnic table but they are offset so the that top catelevers a little out over them. it is 43x21.5" which is what I wanted - it doesn't take up a lot of room but there is still enough room for everything I need on top. the only downer is that it is black. lol will show every kitty hair.
> 
> 29° - hazy sunshine - I am so tired of this weather. however - there are bare spots and I can see grass - it is brown but it is still grass. still a lot of water laying around - it will be a while before farmers will be able to get into the fields again this year.
> 
> hickory is upset that there is no fluffy snow for her to roll in - she claws and what is out there and runs her head along that. she is in heat so she needs to cool herself down - she is driving max to distraction.
> 
> Heidi and gary are at a gymnastic meet with bailee this afternoon - don't know what time they will get home. lexi is making brownies - the new squeeze is coming over later. grandma has the boys so alexis doesn't have to watch them while jake is here. he is a junior at liberty center - maybe twenty miles from here.
> 
> I will be on and off this afternoon - want to watch the last of the Olympics - probably will not watch the closing ceremonies - just the stuff this afternoon.
> 
> it is good to be back - I was at loose ends last night without you guys to talk to.
> 
> sam


that was nice and quick.
Good to have the better computer desk-but how will you keep cat hair off it?
Poor Hickory-I can sympathise with her.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> ...
> Julie...so glad to see that you will be able to meet with the Ortho doctors so soon. Hopefully there will be some relief for you.
> ...
> I am not feeling the greatest today. Not sure what is going on yet, but I did get three baby sweaters sewn up that my mother sent for our mission project. I also made a dishcloth for a bridal shower. So far I have 3 dishclothes made. I bought kitchen towels for various holidays of the year and I am trying to make dishclothes to go with them. So far I have a butterfly, moose and heart dishcloth done. I want to do a bunny rabbit, pumpkin and shamrock cloth yet. If I can do it, I will. I will not stress myself out for it though. I bought the holiday towels on clearance after each holiday throughout the year as I have known about this for more than a year.
> 
> Take care and happy knitting.


Sorry to hear you are poorly, Pacer!
That is why I did not quibble about having my plans upset- better to take the appointment and hear what they have to say!


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh Oh...thought you were going to get her fixed so that there'd be no more puppies.


I was wondering if he had got around to it- if not be careful Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Thank you June. Unfortunately she is too young, as am I , for the shingles jab.


Shingles is no fun- as I now realise, listening to Angora. My dad had it and I thought he was just doing his usual hypochondriac moan. I regret that now- I would have been more sympathetic!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> From me too!!


Thanks, re seeing Orthopaedic Team for my hip.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> So, I just took the sugar free lemon cake (different recipe than the one I posted) out of the oven, and it smells really good! We'll see--and DD and I still want to make the other one for us.
> 
> I thought, after researching new sewing machines for a couple hours, that I had resigned myself to buying a new one...even thought hey, if I have to spend the money, I'll look forward to it. Then, I decided to have one more go at the old one--and did the same thing I'd done before one more time, and this time it WORKED. Maybe the old one knew it'd end up in the trash heap if it didn't straighten out? :shock: I also realized the old bobbin case had another broken part that was keeping the bobbin thread too loose--so I hope it is all good now. It still makes a terrible racket but it's done that since it was brand new. Anyway, now I can think about some of my sewing projects at least!


I am thinking I need to make the lemon cake this week coming. 
Glad you got your sewing machine working again. I have done that with my sewing machines more times than not. Only to have them work once I start looking for a new one.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> I wondered if that was the case from what you said. Is her brother still around? The horrid thing with genetic conditions is you see it happening to your sibling and can see yourself there sometime. What family does she have and her school mates will find it hard as well.


Her brother is still around to the amazement of the doctors and everyone. For some reason his is not as aggressive as hers. They don't know why hers advanced so quickly. There is just the two children. but, she has lots of family around her and a lot of school friends. They will all find it hard the school will have counselors for the students to talk to if needed.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Fresh is good, Organic is a real plus!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good you can do your sewing- but a noisy machine would drive me up the wall- that is why I have never skrimped on buying a decent machine!


I have it on a really hard table--were it really easily budgetable, I'd go ahead and get the new one (I did save the info), and I think putting a rubber pad under will help with that a lot.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I have it on a really hard table--were it really easily budgetable, I'd go ahead and get the new one (I did save the info), and I think putting a rubber pad under will help with that a lot.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Hello, everyone.

It's 8:30pm Sunday and I've had a busy day and have just gotten to the computer. 

We had ravioli filled with Italian sausage and 3 cheeses, sauced with baby 'bella mushroom, onions and garlic sauteed in olive oil and fresh asparagus lightly sauteed in olive oil. I found some pears from last fall in the freezer which I thawed and made a dessert similar to apple crisp. Light and delicious dinner. Also baked a loaf of bread in the bread machine. The recipe called for apricot jam and dried apricots which I didn't have so I used some peach jam I'd made last year and added dried cranberries. When it is cool enough to slice, we'll see if it's fit to eat.

I'm on my last square for the KAP afghan--again I've frogged it too many times to count but have only about 1 1/2 inches to go to bind-off. 

Tim's mom is coming down toward the hoped-for conclusion of this financial drought we've all struggled with for the last several years. HUD and other city-county agencies have met this last week, and she is expecting to hear positive reports of funds being made available to her and the workmen she has found within the program for which she has been teaching/training her participants.

Would you join me in praying for forward movement and some funding to come out of these recent meetings? We would appreciate them so much. She has been without income since she finished her internship at the National Labor Relations Board at the end of 2008. DH and I have been supporting the household by ourselves until SIL joined the family. It's been a long, rough row to hoe as some of you know from your own experience.

We are coming up on the 18th anniversary of our move to this area and, quite frankly, I feel closer to many of you whom I've never met than I do to my neighbors and fellow-citizens. I know more about your lives and families, your joys and sorrows, than I do about nearly anyone I can see face-to-face.

Thank you for reaching out to each other, my sisters and brothers of my heart. May God bless each one of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren, so sad to hear of your friend's daughter and her rejection of her lung transplant. Heartbreaking in so many ways. Prayers for the family as they go through this with her. What a terrible thing. I pray she won't suffer too much.

Julie, glad to hear you will get an assessment for the hip treatment or surgery. Hope they can help you get out of pain and walk better. Love the red scarf and chullo. Some more great knitting.

Sorlenna, love the bracelets. Quite unique and fun. Great job.

Back to my cross stitch.
Rookie, that magnifying lamp is making it sooooooo much easier!!! Thanks for telling me about them and the sale.


----------



## Sorlenna

jheiens said:


> Would you join me in praying for forward movement and some funding to come out of these recent meetings? We would appreciate them so much. She has been without income since she finished her internship at the National Labor Relations Board at the end of 2008. DH and I have been supporting the household by ourselves until SIL joined the family. It's been a long, rough row to hoe as some of you know from your own experience.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And blessings back to you! I do know how it is--I did, at one point, donate plasma to buy groceries to feed my children...I am lucky to have a job, and I send positive thoughts for these meetings so that they all have a better, more secure life.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Hello, everyone...
> 
> Would you join me in praying for forward movement and some funding to come out of these recent meetings? We would appreciate them so much. She has been without income since she finished her internship at the National Labor Relations Board at the end of 2008. DH and I have been supporting the household by ourselves until SIL joined the family. It's been a long, rough row to hoe as some of you know from your own experience.
> 
> We are coming up on the 18th anniversary of our move to this area and, quite frankly, I feel closer to many of you whom I've never met than I do to my neighbors and fellow-citizens. I know more about your lives and families, your joys and sorrows, than I do about nearly anyone I can see face-to-face.
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to each other, my sisters and brothers of my heart. May God bless each one of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


There is no question about that Joy, of course you will have my prayers for this endeavour. I had not realised it was so very long that you have chosen to be there for your daughter- I knew you struggled...
God Bless your selflessness.
BTW I am planning to post my squares, such as they are, at the end of March- that ought to be enough time to reach you before the dead line.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna, love the bracelets. Quite unique and fun. Great job.
> 
> Back to my cross stitch.
> Rookie, that magnifying lamp is making it sooooooo much easier!!! Thanks for telling me about them and the sale.


Thank you! What design are you doing in cross stitch? I have lots of supplies put away and hope to get back to that myself someday. I have done designs for cross stitch, too, but that was about 25 years ago. It was very enjoyable!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren wrote:
I am going to jump in I would like to ask for prayers for a young friend of mine she has cystic fibrosis. She has been battling this her entire life. I have been friends with the family for many years. She is very scared right now. This girl has been an inspiration for many teens here. She has undergone a double lung transplant and defied and amazed doctors for years. Has never been bitter or angry about what she has had to go through. One would not know she was fighting such a battle in life to see her.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++

She sounds like such a special person. What a shame she can't be here longer to continue to have a positive impact on people. Sending her love, hugs, and prayers that her journey won't be a painful one. Just wish wonderful people like this could be with us so much longer. Such a loss for those that know her and love her.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> ...
> Julie, glad to hear you will get an assessment for the hip treatment or surgery. Hope they can help you get out of pain and walk better. Love the red scarf and chullo. Some more great knitting...


The pain is a lot less than it has been, Angora- twinges more than excruciation! For a while there it had been bad, but not so much lately- maybe with the heat...?
I hope the old lady likes them too, should see her tomorrow, with luck!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers going up...sounds like your DD is a very special person...NLRB is pretty good place to have on one's resume.



jheiens said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> It's 8:30pm Sunday and I've had a busy day and have just gotten to the computer.
> 
> We had ravioli filled with Italian sausage and 3 cheeses, sauced with baby 'bella mushroom, onions and garlic sauteed in olive oil and fresh asparagus lightly sauteed in olive oil. I found some pears from last fall in the freezer which I thawed and made a dessert similar to apple crisp. Light and delicious dinner. Also baked a loaf of bread in the bread machine. The recipe called for apricot jam and dried apricots which I didn't have so I used some peach jam I'd made last year and added dried cranberries. When it is cool enough to slice, we'll see if it's fit to eat.
> 
> I'm on my last square for the KAP afghan--again I've frogged it too many times to count but have only about 1 1/2 inches to go to bind-off.
> 
> Tim's mom is coming down toward the hoped-for conclusion of this financial drought we've all struggled with for the last several years. HUD and other city-county agencies have met this last week, and she is expecting to hear positive reports of funds being made available to her and the workmen she has found within the program for which she has been teaching/training her participants.
> 
> Would you join me in praying for forward movement and some funding to come out of these recent meetings? We would appreciate them so much. She has been without income since she finished her internship at the National Labor Relations Board at the end of 2008. DH and I have been supporting the household by ourselves until SIL joined the family. It's been a long, rough row to hoe as some of you know from your own experience.
> 
> We are coming up on the 18th anniversary of our move to this area and, quite frankly, I feel closer to many of you whom I've never met than I do to my neighbors and fellow-citizens. I know more about your lives and families, your joys and sorrows, than I do about nearly anyone I can see face-to-face.
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to each other, my sisters and brothers of my heart. May God bless each one of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thankfully, they're still on sale this next week because I didn't get over there to get one. I'll be out there first thing tomorrow!!



Angora1 said:


> Caren, so sad to hear of your friend's daughter and her rejection of her lung transplant. Heartbreaking in so many ways. Prayers for the family as they go through this with her. What a terrible thing. I pray she won't suffer too much.
> 
> Julie, glad to hear you will get an assessment for the hip treatment or surgery. Hope they can help you get out of pain and walk better. Love the red scarf and chullo. Some more great knitting.
> 
> Sorlenna, love the bracelets. Quite unique and fun. Great job.
> 
> Back to my cross stitch.
> Rookie, that magnifying lamp is making it sooooooo much easier!!! Thanks for telling me about them and the sale.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you! What design are you doing in cross stitch? I have lots of supplies put away and hope to get back to that myself someday. I have done designs for cross stitch, too, but that was about 25 years ago. It was very enjoyable!


I'll see if I can take a photo and download it. Ok, done. It is called Carnation and will be a Christmas decoration. It is tiny and nice for learning so I will have something pretty when I am done. As you can see from the 2nd photo, I have a lot to get done before my Tuesday lesson, but couldn't get more done till Fri., and Sat. and a little today. Hopefully more tonight.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> There is no question about that Joy, of course you will have my prayers for this endeavour. I had not realised it was so very long that you have chosen to be there for your daughter- I knew you struggled...
> God Bless your selflessness.
> BTW I am planning to post my squares, such as they are, at the end of March- that ought to be enough time to reach you before the dead line.


*Julie and Sorlenna*

Thank you for your kind and encouraging words, Sisters. You are invaluable support to all of us at this table of Sam's.

Julie, your squares will surely be here in time and will be an important part of the love embodied in this offering of friendship and caring. It will be my privilege to see to it that all the efforts involved in creating these stitches result in a lovely expression of this sense of family we have engendered here. Thanks to all who have seen fit to participate in it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> I'll see if I can take a photo and download it. Ok, done. It is called Carnation and will be a Christmas decoration. It is tiny and nice for learning so I will have something pretty when I am done. As you can see from the 2nd photo, I have a lot to get done before my Tuesday lesson, but couldn't get more done till Fri., and Sat. and a little today. Hopefully more tonight.


 :thumbup: You're coming along great! Such lovely even stitches!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Angora1 said:


> I'll see if I can take a photo and download it. Ok, done. It is called Carnation and will be a Christmas decoration. It is tiny and nice for learning so I will have something pretty when I am done. As you can see from the 2nd photo, I have a lot to get done before my Tuesday lesson, but couldn't get more done till Fri., and Sat. and a little today. Hopefully more tonight.


Here are a few photos I took on my trip. This part of Pennsylvania is just across the border from the southern tip of the Finger Lakes here in NY. In fact when I was looking for certain things there they told us to go to villages in NY. Nice attitude between the two areas I guess.

The Genesee River in NY originates in the hills about 1 hr. from here. You can walk over it the point of origin, but not when it reaches Lake Ontario.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: You're coming along great! Such lovely even stitches!


Sorlenna, thank you. Have almost done the whole thing twice. I have had a few knots I couldn't release and had to cut and weave ends in and start anew. Hopefully I will get better with that as time goes on. Is that why people were talking about running the thread through something?


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> *Julie and Sorlenna*
> 
> Thank you for your kind and encouraging words, Sisters. You are invaluable support to all of us at this table of Sam's.
> 
> Julie, your squares will surely be here in time and will be an important part of the love embodied in this offering of friendship and caring. It will be my privilege to see to it that all the efforts involved in creating these stitches result in a lovely expression of this sense of family we have engendered here. Thanks to all who have seen fit to participate in it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


What a trial for your daughter to be out of work so long. I do hope she is able to get funding and steady income. We help to support a few in our family too and it sure does make things tight for us. Got rid of tv, newspaper, and whatever I could to have the extra. Seems to be a time when so many of us are doing this for family and friends. We do still have our privacy at this point but have almost had a few move in with us. May you be blessed for your loving, giving attitude and life.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Please PM the pattern and changes to me, too, Julie. My daughter would really like the chullo. Thanks.
> Junek


Can I please be added to that list Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> And blessings back to you! I do know how it is--I did, at one point, donate plasma to buy groceries to feed my children...I am lucky to have a job, and I send positive thoughts for these meetings so that they all have a better, more secure life.


That is what they say giving your life blood for those you love. I remember collecting bottles in Ohio to get food. I think it was Sam that mentioned fried bologna. That was a gourmet meal for us back then. LOL Those were the days. Amazing that friends now are going through the same thing.

My friend who just got a job years after graduating, will actually start teaching tomorrow. This will be quite a challenge with problem kids from New York City and other areas of NY. She has spent 2 wks. learning how to deal with fights, suicide attempts, cutting, and other situations. If anyone can do it, she can. Her other opportunity would have been in a maximum security prison, so this seemed the better o the two. They go up in age into the early 20's so I know the challenge will be great.


----------



## martina

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna, thank you. Have almost done the whole thing twice. I have had a few knots I couldn't release and had to cut and weave ends in and start anew. Hopefully I will get better with that as time goes on. Is that why people were talking about running the thread through something?


Re. Knots in thread. Make sure that your strands are separated before putting them through the needle, and make sure that they aren't too long, arm length is long enough, also untwist them from time to time as you stitch. Sorry if you know all this and have been doing it already. Also use the best threads you can afford, cheaper isn't always good value.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Can I please be added to that list Julie.


Bonnie- thanks for the thumbs up- I have posted the instructions on the main forum, under 'User- submitted How tos, patterns, Tutorials' You can get to that by clicking on topics created by me, on my avatar. Or presumably it is somewhere in 'Newest Topics' and will show up in the next daily digest!


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Her brother is still around to the amazement of the doctors and everyone. For some reason his is not as aggressive as hers. They don't know why hers advanced so quickly. There is just the two children. but, she has lots of family around her and a lot of school friends. They will all find it hard the school will have counselors for the students to talk to if needed.


The poor parents to have both their kids have something so terrible. My cousin has a son with CF,11 yrs old but fortunately he seems to be doing well so far. When he was diagnosed they chose not to have more children.


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> happy birthday Kathy - hope you had a good day and ate lots of cake - did you blow all the candles out? --- sam


Thanks, Sam! Got to eat cake today and everyone knows, no candles anymore for me...not enough air to blow them all out now - LOL!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora, your cross stitch is going to be lovely when done. Glad you had a good time on your travels this weekend.

Julie, hope all goes well with your visit to orthopedics, it will be great if they can eliminate your pain.
I think the red hat will look great on you.

Ohio Joy, I hope everything works out or your daughters funding & employment. It will be so much stress off you & your husband.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie- thanks for the thumbs up- I have posted the instructions on the main forum, under 'User- submitted How tos, patterns, Tutorials' You can get to that by clicking on topics created by me, on my avatar. Or presumably it is somewhere in 'Newest Topics' and will show up in the next daily digest!


Thanks I'll track it down.
I have been doing some hats & mitts between projects to give to the school for kids who arrive with none & thought that would be a good style for them.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna, thank you. Have almost done the whole thing twice. I have had a few knots I couldn't release and had to cut and weave ends in and start anew. Hopefully I will get better with that as time goes on. Is that why people were talking about running the thread through something?


Yes, that's how I always end off, rather than knotting. It keeps the back flat. Knitting experience helps there--or, in my case, I learned the cross stitch bits first and applied them to knitting later.  I don't run the thread through anything (I do wax quilting thread), but let it hang and untwist periodically.


----------



## Spider

RookieRetiree said:


> Me too.....you've been waiting for all of this to come together for a very long time. It's so nice that you'll both be living and working in the same area and if I remember correctly, it's not far from your Mom and other relatives...I'm so thankful that this is coming together for you and want to hear more about it.


Thanks you guys for all the interest and concern.
It is pretty exciting for us. Where we live in Minnesota is ninety miles from where I work. All our families and college friends live in that area. My mom lives twenty miles from where I work and my sister about seven blocks. It has been nice spending time with my mom. We have been able to be there over the winter and fix a few things and keep her company. But it will also be nice now having our own place. DH starts his new position on March third and he is excited. Will not be the high level of stress he has had over the years but he will be able to use all his skills and education. 
Has anyone heard from Melanie and if she is settled?? 
Shirley, loved your coat. It must get a little heavy when you are knitting it.
Julie, loved the red items. Haven't been able to do much knitting, looking forward to this summer. I am going to do both the decorating job and go back and work at the Antique Store so it will be busy but the Antique store is fun and no stress. The owners leave now on buying trips. Since I sold most of the inventory they are emptying out what is left and bringing in all new items. 
Have a good week, will try and keep up. Again healing and peace to all.
Felt so bad when I read about the cystic Fibrosis, when our youngest son was six months old they tested him for it and so thankful it wasn't the diagnosis.


----------



## Spider

jheiens said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> It's 8:30pm Sunday and I've had a busy day and have just gotten to the computer.
> 
> We had ravioli filled with Italian sausage and 3 cheeses, sauced with baby 'bella mushroom, onions and garlic sauteed in olive oil and fresh asparagus lightly sauteed in olive oil. I found some pears from last fall in the freezer which I thawed and made a dessert similar to apple crisp. Light and delicious dinner. Also baked a loaf of bread in the bread machine. The recipe called for apricot jam and dried apricots which I didn't have so I used some peach jam I'd made last year and added dried cranberries. When it is cool enough to slice, we'll see if it's fit to eat.
> 
> I'm on my last square for the KAP afghan--again I've frogged it too many times to count but have only about 1 1/2 inches to go to bind-off.
> 
> Tim's mom is coming down toward the hoped-for conclusion of this financial drought we've all struggled with for the last several years. HUD and other city-county agencies have met this last week, and she is expecting to hear positive reports of funds being made available to her and the workmen she has found within the program for which she has been teaching/training her participants.
> 
> Would you join me in praying for forward movement and some funding to come out of these recent meetings? We would appreciate them so much. She has been without income since she finished her internship at the National Labor Relations Board at the end of 2008. DH and I have been supporting the household by ourselves until SIL joined the family. It's been a long, rough row to hoe as some of you know from your own experience.
> 
> We are coming up on the 18th anniversary of our move to this area and, quite frankly, I feel closer to many of you whom I've never met than I do to my neighbors and fellow-citizens. I know more about your lives and families, your joys and sorrows, than I do about nearly anyone I can see face-to-face.
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to each other, my sisters and brothers of my heart. May God bless each one of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Prayers coming her way and for you also.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks, Spider! so glad you are both working! (or soon will be) as Patches would put it- it is the answer to prayers.
Glad you like the red knitting!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Jacklou said:


> To all who inquired and wished him a quick recover, my DH is doing very well and on the road to healing after his quadruple bypass surgery.
> Jacklou


So glad to hear this and hope all continues to go well for him.


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are good!
> ~~~interesting question: which sport in the olympics would you like to do? Bobsled is a possibility. Skeleton & Luge? NO! I think my favorite thing to do would be standing on the podium! :lol: :lol:
> Take care....enjoy the "extra" tiome off.....


Since I love to skate, it would have to be that... I really would love to try the dancing.


----------



## Lurker 2

*a Happy, Happy Birthday to Purplefi
with many happy returns*


----------



## Dreamweaver

martina said:


> You need that buffalo, you know that you will regret not buying it once you get home, and after all you have been through , you deserve a treat.


I did not buy the buffalo but did get some llama/silk. I also have her card and she will ship to me if I decide on it later. Love the color... Just don't know about the $$$ or if I really need two dusters. If I can think I'd something else to do with the Tencel..... Maybe.


----------



## Dreamweaver

martina said:


> You need that buffalo, you know that you will regret not buying it once you get home, and after all you have been through , you deserve a treat.


I did not buy the buffalo but did get some llama/silk. I also have her card and she will ship to me if I decide on it later. Love the color... Just don't know about the $$$ or if I really need two dusters. If I can think I'd something else to do with the Tencel..... Maybe.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> *a Happy, Happy Birthday to Purplefi
> with many happy returns*


Have a wonderful Birthday, fellow February baby! May the sun shine on you all day!


----------



## sugarsugar

jheiens said:


> The story goes that '**** hunters out tracking at night would toss pieces of fried corn bread to hush the dogs. Hence, the name--hush puppies.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Aha... :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you for your birthday wishes.
Had a great time at the yarn fair yesterday, didn't spent too much money but got some lovely ideas and have arranged local visits to goat/angora rabbit and alpaca farms for WI group.
The freeform crochet workshop was fun and I came home absoltely shattered but in a nice way.
WIKnit wits here this morning and then pick up new car afterlunch, told the saleman I wanted it gift wrapped in purple!
Sending healing vibes and hugs to all

Here's a photo of Monday's child.....


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> *Awesome!* I have been trying to figure out how to make the bold and italic and stuff work for the longest time. Well, that didn't work. :?  *Whoohoo!!!* Worked.




*practice* Yay :thumbup:

practice Yay again!


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Great photos! That barn looks straight out of Little House on the Prairie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura sunrise- from yesterday- Saturday morning. 22nd Feb, 2014.


Wow... Stunning picture. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> *a Happy, Happy Birthday to Purplefi
> with many happy returns*


Happy Birthday Purplefi :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

cmaliza wrote:
~~~I did this with 3rd, 4th, 5th, & 6th graders. Roughly 8-12 year olds. All ages loved it!


Lurker 2 said:


> You must be quite a versatile teacher! I had hoped to work with new-entrants- but they were pushing me to Intermediate level- 11 to 12 year olds, so I quit.


Other than a few days as a substitute teacher, my first teaching job was also my last! I was trained to teach high school French, but the county we were living in needed a second grade teacher. I figured that I knew more than 7-year-olds, so accepted the position. In September, 36 7-year-olds proved just how wrong I had figured!


----------



## siouxann

darowil said:


> After this talk of Spam must post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was TOO funny! I had forgotten that episode. My son-in-law, Greg, gets a can of Spam every Christmas in his stocking. Any other that he wants throughout the year he has to buy.


----------



## siouxann

Designer1234 said:


> *Belated Birthday wishes Dintoo*! I was not around much yesterday and haven't had a chance to catch up. I hope you had a great day and that next year is a good one for you! Here is a picture we took on the drive down from Jasper to Banff last summer. Shirley


Love your avatar! You look so lovely in your coat of many colors!!


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> ~~~oohhhh...*let me try [/red]anything?
> this is not working....I'm still not understanding.....whst exactly do I type in...when/where? does  go before or after something you have typed? Do you have to do  type something then ?
> 
> okay...maybe I am catching on.... maybe?
> this is a bit complicated
> 
> tricky...but thanks for the tutorial! Can I remember this?*


*

:thumbup:*


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy, (sugarsugar) has Geelong dried out from the flooding? Have you had your baby shower, or is that still being planned? Hope all is going well!
> It is past 10 pm., here and I am both sneezing and yawning- so will head to bed. Down to 16 degrees outside- but still 23 inside- I will have the fan on low, I think.
> Sleep tight America! Britain of course is day time, and it is only evening in Aussie.
> 
> Hugs to all, what ever time of day when you read this.


Hi Julie, It didnt take long at all for the water to soak in or go down drains apparantly from what I hear. Baby Shower this Sunday.


----------



## siouxann

Pammie, prayers going out for your friend, Kirk, that he will be healed if that is God's will.

Caren, prayers also for your friend with CF. May her fears be allayed and may she find peace. CF is such a devastating illness.


----------



## siouxann

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd think baking powder....but will check some recipes to be sure. They need something to lighten them up a bit. If the original recipe has self-rising flour, then I'd agree that garlic powder or onion powder would add some great flavors.


Baking powder is correct, although a bit of garlic or onion powder would be tasty, too.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> I'll see if I can take a photo and download it. Ok, done. It is called Carnation and will be a Christmas decoration. It is tiny and nice for learning so I will have something pretty when I am done. As you can see from the 2nd photo, I have a lot to get done before my Tuesday lesson, but couldn't get more done till Fri., and Sat. and a little today. Hopefully more tonight.


Looking really good- how big is it? Looks like a lot of work to do. But worth it I'm sure.


----------



## sugarsugar

Up to page 40. What a day! DD had appointment with midwife today and BF took her!!! Anyway she called me as she left midwife to say that by measurement she hadnt "grown" in the last two weeks and midwife wanted her to have ultrasound and be put on a monitor ... today. So I picked her up (she wanted me with her for this) and off we go... we spent 4 and a half hours between 2 parts of the hospital (most of it waiting and waiting). Anyway everything is fine with baby. But I must admit that I am pleased that they are being cautious. Ultrasound measurements today showed that so far baby is slightly above average size... so go figure. Bedtime for me I think. Take care and stay safe everyone.


----------



## darowil

Busy cooking a cake (a simple packet mix) to make a childs cat cake for Altheas 70th tomorrow. She loves cats and I had one in the birthday cake book that I used for the girls so figured for fun I would do it for her. Also doing some cookies that I assume came from get, Hot Cocoa Cookies- from the US as it called for a stick of butter, Done them once before and they were delicious. Must rememebr the camera!
Might go and finish off the cookies-they have had there hour sitting in the fridge- so I can get to bed soon. After 4 hours sleep last night I could do with some I guess- not that I have noticed it. Actually maybe that is why I have felt drained!


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 40. What a day! DD had appointment with midwife today and BF took her!!! Anyway she called me as she left midwife to say that by measurement she hadnt "grown" in the last two weeks and midwife wanted her to have ultrasound and be put on a monitor ... today. So I picked her up (she wanted me with her for this) and off we go... we spent 4 and a half hours between 2 parts of the hospital (most of it waiting and waiting). Anyway everything is fine with baby. But I must admit that I am pleased that they are being cautious. Ultrasound measurements today showed that so far baby is slightly above average size... so go figure. Bedtime for me I think. Take care and stay safe everyone.


It's amazing what they can do these days. As she has been so unwell they would be especially concerned with how the baby is growing- but clearly well. But how good and hopeful that BF took her to the original appointment.


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> There is no question about that Joy, of course you will have my prayers for this endeavour. I had not realised it was so very long that you have chosen to be there for your daughter- I knew you struggled...
> God Bless your selflessness.


My thoughts and prayers are also with you. You have been a rock in the middle of the storm.


----------



## siouxann

Angora1 said:


> Here are a few photos I took on my trip. This part of Pennsylvania is just across the border from the southern tip of the Finger Lakes here in NY. In fact when I was looking for certain things there they told us to go to villages in NY. Nice attitude between the two areas I guess.
> 
> The Genesee River in NY originates in the hills about 1 hr. from here. You can walk over it the point of origin, but not when it reaches Lake Ontario.


Great pictures! That is the part of PA where I grew up, Tioga Co. The diner in Wellsboro was on one of the TV diner programs. I don't think it was guy Fieri's show, maybe one of the America's Top 10.


----------



## siouxann

Dreamweaver said:


> I did not buy the buffalo but did get some llama/silk. I also have her card and she will ship to me if I decide on it later. Love the color... Just don't know about the $$$ or if I really need two dusters. If I can think I'd something else to do with the Tencel..... Maybe.


What is Tencel? Yarn?


----------



## siouxann

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you for your birthday wishes.
> Had a great time at the yarn fair yesterday, didn't spent too much money but got some lovely ideas and have arranged local visits to goat/angora rabbit and alpaca farms for WI group.
> The freeform crochet workshop was fun and I came home absoltely shattered but in a nice way.
> WIKnit wits here this morning and then pick up new car afterlunch, told the saleman I wanted it gift wrapped in purple!
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Here's a photo of Monday's child.....


You so cute!


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday , Purple -Fi, and any others who celebrate today. 
Off to a committee meeting shortly, so better stop reading K P and get ready.


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Thank you June. Unfortunately she is too young, as am I , for the shingles jab.


I hope she's soon feeling better. I didn't know there was a time limit on getting the shot? Or perhaps it's your health system.
I'm praying hers will be short-lived.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Tim's mom is coming down toward the hoped-for conclusion of this financial drought we've all struggled with for the last several years. HUD and other city-county agencies have met this last week, and she is expecting to hear positive reports of funds being made available to her and the workmen she has found within the program for which she has been teaching/training her participants.

Would you join me in praying for forward movement and some funding to come out of these recent meetings? We would appreciate them so much. She has been without income since she finished her internship at the National Labor Relations Board at the end of 2008. DH and I have been supporting the household by ourselves until SIL joined the family. It's been a long, rough row to hoe as some of you know from your own experience.

We are coming up on the 18th anniversary of our move to this area and, quite frankly, I feel closer to many of you whom I've never met than I do to my neighbors and fellow-citizens. I know more about your lives and families, your joys and sorrows, than I do about nearly anyone I can see face-to-face.

Thank you for reaching out to each other, my sisters and brothers of my heart. May God bless each one of you.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

Sounds like a great meal you had. 
Praying that your daughter finally gets income...that has to have been to hard for all of you. 
And I agree about being closer to our sisters and brothers on the Tea Party than any of the face to face acquaintances I have. I feel comfortable sharing my heart ache, etc with all of you and I would never do it with these people I see day by day.
Lookng forward to hearing good news about those meetings.
Give a big ole hug to Tim. please.
Hugs for you, too.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I'll see if I can take a photo and download it. Ok, done. It is called Carnation and will be a Christmas decoration. It is tiny and nice for learning so I will have something pretty when I am done. As you can see from the 2nd photo, I have a lot to get done before my Tuesday lesson, but couldn't get more done till Fri., and Sat. and a little today. Hopefully more tonight.


Looks like you're doing a great job. That is going to be so pretty when you're finished.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Here are a few photos I took on my trip. This part of Pennsylvania is just across the border from the southern tip of the Finger Lakes here in NY. In fact when I was looking for certain things there they told us to go to villages in NY. Nice attitude between the two areas I guess.
> 
> The Genesee River in NY originates in the hills about 1 hr. from here. You can walk over it the point of origin, but not when it reaches Lake Ontario.


Lovely area you were visiting. I'd never heard of that 'grand canyon'.
Junek


----------



## Angelyaya5

Good morning all,
I have been among the missing for a few days. My DD had her surgery in Boston on her parathyroid glands. They removed all 4 and still could not lower her PTH level, which is causing her problem. It is 21/2 times normal. Very disheartening to go through surgery and still have a problem. She now needs to return to Endocrinologist, to see what else can be done. Wish we had a Dr. House around.Her husband also had a repeat cataract surgery the same day, so both my husband and myself were with each of them. To complicate matters, the children, both 12 were on school vacation.
My SIL has Glaucoma very bad, so not sure this cataract surgery will help, other than it needed to be done. He is only 50 years old. Thank you all for your prayers for them.As you may sense from my words, I am very worried about them. Thank you for letting me vent
Their daughters introduced them when they were 9, as they were school friends. They just got married in October.
Sam, glad you've got your computer back.
Aran, your funny was like a line from a Robin William's movie.
Happy birthday to those who are having birthdays today. May your day be filled with Joy.
Better get my day started now.
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Thanks you guys for all the interest and concern.
> It is pretty exciting for us. Where we live in Minnesota is ninety miles from where I work. All our families and college friends live in that area.
> 
> Sounds like a really good move for you. I know all of your family will enjoy having you so close.
> Finally things are coming together for you and your DH.
> Our prayers were answered as they usually are.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> *a Happy, Happy Birthday to Purplefi
> with many happy returns*


Thanks for the heads up, Julie!!1

Happy birthday, PurpleFi....I hope the day is wonderful and you can spread your celebration over the whole week.
junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you for your birthday wishes.
> Had a great time at the yarn fair yesterday, didn't spent too much money but got some lovely ideas and have arranged local visits to goat/angora rabbit and alpaca farms for WI group.
> The freeform crochet workshop was fun and I came home absoltely shattered but in a nice way.
> WIKnit wits here this morning and then pick up new car afterlunch, told the saleman I wanted it gift wrapped in purple!
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Here's a photo of Monday's child.....


Just as beautiful today as you were as a cute child!
Junek


----------



## Patches39

pammie1234 said:


> All this talk about Span and bologna is making me want to buy some! I haven't had Span in ages. I do buy bologna (beef) on rare occasions. I will have to check the points (WW) to see if it is even worth a try. I am really trying to lose this weight once and for all.
> 
> I sure hope that everyone is doing well, especially all of those in the ICU. It is amazing what can be done medically.
> 
> One of my dearest friends has just been diagnosed with a brain tumor. Two years ago, he had what they called Bells Palsy. But since it never got better, they did an MRI and discovered a mass. It is pretty sad. It is inoperable, and he will undergo radiation and chemotherapy. I have heard that it is in the brain stem, so really sounds hopeless. He is only 65. Please pray for my friend, Kirk.


Prayers going up now.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to jump in I would like to ask for prayers for a young friend of mine she has cystic fibrosis. She has been battling this her entire life. I have been friends with the family for many years. She is very scared right now. This girl has been an inspiration for many teens here. She has undergone a double lung transplant and defied and amazed doctors for years. Has never been bitter or angry about what she has had to go through. One would not know she was fighting such a battle in life to see her.


Prayers going up now for her and family.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is -7C/18F at 8:15am. It is cloudy and will likely remain so throughout the day. Our temperatures are. It going to get above -6C/20F the rest of the week. That is what they are saying today. 

Today's coffee one of Chrissy's favorite mugs she got for Christmas.

Today Jamie and I will be heading out and about. Then home to do laundry and hoping to get a chance to bake. Will check in when I get a minute or two. 

Giant hugs for all. Healing energies going put to those that are in need.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you for your birthday wishes.
> Had a great time at the yarn fair yesterday, didn't spent too much money but got some lovely ideas and have arranged local visits to goat/angora rabbit and alpaca farms for WI group.
> The freeform crochet workshop was fun and I came home absoltely shattered but in a nice way.
> WIKnit wits here this morning and then pick up new car afterlunch, told the saleman I wanted it gift wrapped in purple!
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Here's a photo of Monday's child.....


Monday's child is fair of face...
You may by now be out collecting the car!
Glad the crochet workshop went so well, even if shattering!
(Tuesday's child is full of grace...
But the child that is born on the Sabbath Day
is Bonny and Blythe and Good and Gay)


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Wow... Stunning picture. :thumbup:


It was a lovely photo!


----------



## Patches39

martina said:


> Prayers for all in need. It has been a quiet day here, I think I am getting a cold. My sister who lives a long way from me has got either shingles or a skin infection or both around her ear and is in a lot of pain. She was given meds. To cover all the symptoms yesterday but is in a lot of pain and is exhausted from lack of sleep. So please include her in your prayers.
> No knitting for me today, off to have a shower and to get some dinner. Take care all.
> A meet up in London would be good. We will have to try and arrange this.


OK, prayers being sent now.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> just finished page twelve so I have a bit to make up - but I have my computer back and it is working great.
> 
> on the way home from ron's yesterday I stopped at office max. I have been wanting to get rid of the card table my monitor was on - the table was uneven and took up way too much room. I bought a table with chrome legs - the legs are in a X like a picnic table but they are offset so the that top catelevers a little out over them. it is 43x21.5" which is what I wanted - it doesn't take up a lot of room but there is still enough room for everything I need on top. the only downer is that it is black. lol will show every kitty hair.
> 
> 29° - hazy sunshine - I am so tired of this weather. however - there are bare spots and I can see grass - it is brown but it is still grass. still a lot of water laying around - it will be a while before farmers will be able to get into the fields again this year.
> 
> hickory is upset that there is no fluffy snow for her to roll in - she claws and what is out there and runs her head along that. she is in heat so she needs to cool herself down - she is driving max to distraction.
> 
> Heidi and gary are at a gymnastic meet with bailee this afternoon - don't know what time they will get home. lexi is making brownies - the new squeeze is coming over later. grandma has the boys so alexis doesn't have to watch them while jake is here. he is a junior at liberty center - maybe twenty miles from here.
> 
> I will be on and off this afternoon - want to watch the last of the Olympics - probably will not watch the closing ceremonies - just the stuff this afternoon.
> 
> it is good to be back - I was at loose ends last night without you guys to talk to.
> 
> sam


You were missed, :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Jamie, here hehe borrowing mommy's account for both of us to wish purple a very happy, wonderful, awesome and amazing birthday


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, everyone! Trying to catch up on 57 pages. Belated Happy Birthday to those I missed and saying prayers for those who are ill. I discovered that Lili can now reach my laptop keys, so I can't use it when I'm babysitting, except when she's napping, so I'm way behind. Also, busy weekend, so NO computer time most of Sat. and Sun. The good news is that into DD#1 has finally beaten my "new" laptop into submission and I will be getting it later today. The one I'm on now has Vista on it and I hate it! :evil: Off to start a load of wash and then I'm going to speed read my way through the TP. See you all later! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie, here hehe borrowing mommy's account for both of us to wish purple a very happy, wonderful, awesome and amazing birthday


Thanks Jamie and Caren xxxxx


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jamie and Caren xxxxx


You are very welcome xxx


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> cmaliza wrote:
> ~~~I did this with 3rd, 4th, 5th, & 6th graders. Roughly 8-12 year olds. All ages loved it!
> 
> Other than a few days as a substitute teacher, my first teaching job was also my last! I was trained to teach high school French, but the county we were living in needed a second grade teacher. I figured that I knew more than 7-year-olds, so accepted the position. In September, 36 7-year-olds proved just how wrong I had figured!


The training I was undergoing, had me placed with a class room of 9 - 10 year olds, but the Head told me as he walked me over, "We don't say this, but these are the 'slow learners'". Their Class Teacher who was supervising me, was one of the scruffiest individuals I have ever seen in front of a class- usually the dress code is pretty strict. BUT he was brilliant with the children, most of whom were country children (Maori) who had been moved into the city, in a search for jobs for the parents. It was a four week section, and by the time it got to the third week I was ill with something or other and had to take a day off. The Teacher chose that day to take the children to the Rodin exhibition that was in town. My observation lesson when the lecturer came from College to assess my skills, was not impressed that I had set up an art class for the children. He wrote that it was not truly a teaching experience- or implied that I had taken an easy option. However the results I got from the children were IMHO fantastic, because they were buoyed up by the class trip, and the most difficult child in the class- who spent most of her day in, around or under the desks, mostly not her own- now-a-days she would probably be diagnosed ADHD- invented the mono-print. And when it came to my last day and the task was to write a farewell note to me, Emma sat down and wrote for a good 15 minutes. I encountered her years later, not directly, but through a mutual friend, who told me Emma had never forgotten 'her' 'Mrs Drysdale' (it is very common here that 'Miss' becomes 'Mrs' to the children, and vice versa). I was very relieved to hear that Emma was working, and by then had her own family.
But the negative report about my assessed class, had a lot to do with my decision to leave.
I spent much of the rest of the year in the Pottery rooms- with a brilliant Yorkshire man a Mr Eric Flegg, who taught me most of what I know about clay. When I volunteered at the Steiner School, (Waldorf System) that I had my two attend, I one year worked up a bath tub full of hardened clay, and got it to workable condition again- and molded hundreds of balls, with a centre of water, to see if that would help store them longer for the Art Teacher- a former darling of mine- but the relationship had been very one-sided- he ditched me to marry a dazzling girl, who led him a merry dance before ditching him. But John told me my invention had worked very well. My girls were not impressed that John had been my boyfriend- he was a very well meaning person- but 6' 5" really gangling- absolutely dedicated to the Steiner Method- ended up teaching at the senior Steiner set-up in the Hawkes Bay, where they train their teachers. At least that was the last I heard- completely lost track of him , other than that a mutual friend was saying that she had heard his second marriage has also failed.
I went on to teach Hand Crafts at the school for a year and a half nearly two years, until Mum got so ill (stroke) that I had her come and live with us. My reward for that time came a number of years later, when one of my most disruptive 7 year olds proudly went and fetched his pencil case that he had cross stitched, and I had dyed fabric to match for his lining- still in use.


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> It's 8:30pm Sunday and I've had a busy day and have just gotten to the computer.
> 
> We had ravioli filled with Italian sausage and 3 cheeses, sauced with baby 'bella mushroom, onions and garlic sauteed in olive oil and fresh asparagus lightly sauteed in olive oil. I found some pears from last fall in the freezer which I thawed and made a dessert similar to apple crisp. Light and delicious dinner. Also baked a loaf of bread in the bread machine. The recipe called for apricot jam and dried apricots which I didn't have so I used some peach jam I'd made last year and added dried cranberries. When it is cool enough to slice, we'll see if it's fit to eat.
> 
> I'm on my last square for the KAP afghan--again I've frogged it too many times to count but have only about 1 1/2 inches to go to bind-off.
> 
> Tim's mom is coming down toward the hoped-for conclusion of this financial drought we've all struggled with for the last several years. HUD and other city-county agencies have met this last week, and she is expecting to hear positive reports of funds being made available to her and the workmen she has found within the program for which she has been teaching/training her participants.
> 
> Would you join me in praying for forward movement and some funding to come out of these recent meetings? We would appreciate them so much. She has been without income since she finished her internship at the National Labor Relations Board at the end of 2008. DH and I have been supporting the household by ourselves until SIL joined the family. It's been a long, rough row to hoe as some of you know from your own experience.
> 
> We are coming up on the 18th anniversary of our move to this area and, quite frankly, I feel closer to many of you whom I've never met than I do to my neighbors and fellow-citizens. I know more about your lives and families, your joys and sorrows, than I do about nearly anyone I can see face-to-face.
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to each other, my sisters and brothers of my heart. May God bless each one of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes, from your lips to God's ears, we join you in prayer.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> I'll see if I can take a photo and download it. Ok, done. It is called Carnation and will be a Christmas decoration. It is tiny and nice for learning so I will have something pretty when I am done. As you can see from the 2nd photo, I have a lot to get done before my Tuesday lesson, but couldn't get more done till Fri., and Sat. and a little today. Hopefully more tonight.


Lovely work, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> *a Happy, Happy Birthday to Purplefi
> with many happy returns*


I'm joining in with that, Happy Birthday


----------



## Gweniepooh

I got over there and got the 50% off plus had a coupon for an additional 15% off entire purchase including sale items. Love the lamp. 


RookieRetiree said:


> Thankfully, they're still on sale this next week because I didn't get over there to get one. I'll be out there first thing tomorrow!!


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you for your birthday wishes.
> Had a great time at the yarn fair yesterday, didn't spent too much money but got some lovely ideas and have arranged local visits to goat/angora rabbit and alpaca farms for WI group.
> The freeform crochet workshop was fun and I came home absoltely shattered but in a nice way.
> WIKnit wits here this morning and then pick up new car afterlunch, told the saleman I wanted it gift wrapped in purple!
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Here's a photo of Monday's child.....


Beautiful, then and now. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh

That will be lovely. I've done a little cross stitch but just didn't enjoy it as much as I do knitting. You've done a beautiful job so far so I'm sure it will be gorgeous.


Angora1 said:


> I'll see if I can take a photo and download it. Ok, done. It is called Carnation and will be a Christmas decoration. It is tiny and nice for learning so I will have something pretty when I am done. As you can see from the 2nd photo, I have a lot to get done before my Tuesday lesson, but couldn't get more done till Fri., and Sat. and a little today. Hopefully more tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -7C/18F at 8:15am. It is cloudy and will likely remain so throughout the day. Our temperatures are. It going to get above -6C/20F the rest of the week. That is what they are saying today.
> 
> Today's coffee one of Chrissy's favorite mugs she got for Christmas.
> 
> Today Jamie and I will be heading out and about. Then home to do laundry and hoping to get a chance to bake. Will check in when I get a minute or two.
> 
> Giant hugs for all. Healing energies going put to those that are in need.


Hope your day is going well! And that you do get to the baking!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie, here hehe borrowing mommy's account for both of us to wish purple a very happy, wonderful, awesome and amazing birthday


v. appropriate, Jamie!


----------



## Kathleendoris

I am not even trying to catch up right now. My computer problems reappeared last week, so I decided to use it for essentials only until I felt sure any gremlins had gone away. I am now making tentative steps to reconnect with my tea party friends, but it will be some time before I am completely au fait with what is going on in all your lives, so please forgive me if I do not comment on major developments which I may have missed.

I am hoping that I will feel confident to join in with the chatter over the next few days - I have certainly missed you all!


----------



## Gweniepooh

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PURPLEFI!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -7C/18F at 8:15am. It is cloudy and will likely remain so throughout the day. Our temperatures are. It going to get above -6C/20F the rest of the week. That is what they are saying today.
> 
> Today's coffee one of Chrissy's favorite mugs she got for Christmas.
> 
> Today Jamie and I will be heading out and about. Then home to do laundry and hoping to get a chance to bake. Will check in when I get a minute or two.
> 
> Giant hugs for all. Healing energies going put to those that are in need.


Cute cup, lovely children, :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh

So glad they came through the surgeries well but also so sorry that your DD's PTH level is still out of whack. Will continue to lift all in prayer that these issues will soon be resolved positively. 


Angelyaya5 said:


> Good morning all,
> I have been among the missing for a few days. My DD had her surgery in Boston on her parathyroid glands. They removed all 4 and still could not lower her PTH level, which is causing her problem. It is 21/2 times normal. Very disheartening to go through surgery and still have a problem. She now needs to return to Endocrinologist, to see what else can be done. Wish we had a Dr. House around.Her husband also had a repeat cataract surgery the same day, so both my husband and myself were with each of them. To complicate matters, the children, both 12 were on school vacation.
> My SIL has Glaucoma very bad, so not sure this cataract surgery will help, other than it needed to be done. He is only 50 years old. Thank you all for your prayers for them.As you may sense from my words, I am very worried about them. Thank you for letting me vent
> Their daughters introduced them when they were 9, as they were school friends. They just got married in October.
> Sam, glad you've got your computer back.
> Aran, your funny was like a line from a Robin William's movie.
> Happy birthday to those who are having birthdays today. May your day be filled with Joy.
> Better get my day started now.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad they came through the surgeries well but also so sorry that your DD's PTH level is still out of whack. Will continue to lift all in prayer that these issues will soon be resolved positively.


ditto from me.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Happy birthday, Purplefi, what a cute photo of you.

Spider, glad you are getting settled in the new place, a commute of 90 miles would wear anyone out.


----------



## Gweniepooh

And how is the new baby?



Kathleendoris said:


> I am not even trying to catch up right now. My computer problems reappeared last week, so I decided to use it for essentials only until I felt sure any gremlins had gone away. I am now making tentative steps to reconnect with my tea party friends, but it will be some time before I am completely au fait with what is going on in all your lives, so please forgive me if I do not comment on major developments which I may have missed.
> 
> I am hoping that I will feel confident to join in with the chatter over the next few days - I have certainly missed you all!


----------



## Patches39

Up and ready to go, Dr. Appt. today, hope he can work something out with my Meds I am tired of being tired, but I don't feel as down as before  
That's a good thing, but sleep a little to much,  did get to church yesterday and. Was nice to be out, the weather was great, the sun was high oh a lovely day all around. Praying that today be filled with healing, comfort, strength and lots of blessing, filling everyone's needs. So have to get ready for Dr's talk later. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well I'm going back for a nap. Was up waaaaay too late and up waaaaay to early so I will TTYL.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm going back for a nap. Was up waaaaay too late and up waaaaay to early so I will TTYL.


God Bless- and hoping you get lots of rest- no doubt surrounded by animals!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Gweniepooh said:


> And how is the new baby?


He is absolutely gorgeous. He sleeps for five hours at a stretch during the nighttime, which his mum assures me is technically counted as 'sleeping through'. And his brother does not, so far, show any negative feelings about the newcomer, although, of course, it may happen at some point. So far, so good...


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous. He sleeps for five hours at a stretch during the nighttime, which his mum assures me is technically counted as 'sleeping through'. And his brother does not, so far, show any negative feelings about the newcomer, although, of course, it may happen at some point. So far, so good...


That sounds so wonderful- a baby of Freddy's age managing 5 hours night after night!!!! It will be lovely when you get the computer sorted!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Happy Birthday, Purplefi! Have a great day! You share your birthday with my 3rd daughter, so it must be a good day!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Monday's Child - Fair of Face? Seems so true!! Have a wonderful birthday.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you for your birthday wishes.
> Had a great time at the yarn fair yesterday, didn't spent too much money but got some lovely ideas and have arranged local visits to goat/angora rabbit and alpaca farms for WI group.
> The freeform crochet workshop was fun and I came home absoltely shattered but in a nice way.
> WIKnit wits here this morning and then pick up new car afterlunch, told the saleman I wanted it gift wrapped in purple!
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Here's a photo of Monday's child.....


----------



## Bonnie7591

Jodi, I hope the doctors can sort out the problem with your daughter soon.

KathleenDoris, glad things are going will with the GKs. Sleeping 5 hrs so young is amazing, half the battle of having a newborn is getting no sleep & being so exhausted all the time.

SugarSugar, glad things are progressing better for your daughter. Hopefully the boyfriend will continue to take an interest in things, will he step up to the responsibility when baby is born?


----------



## Lurker 2

Goodness me Autumn is so close! Technically for us it is the beginning of March, so that is Saturday. I just opened the window to put some crumbs outside, I am shivering! checked the outside temperature 13 degrees (55.4 F) nothing for our Canadians! BUT it is where I consider Auckland becomes cold! I must go get my aran jumper!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That looks exactly like the kind of diner that PurpleFi would like to visit when they're here in the US....anyone know of something like that between Indianapolis and Defiance? If so, we'll be sure to make a stop there. Sam, maybe Heather knows of someplace -- she's sure to have driven that stretch quite a few times.



siouxann said:


> Great pictures! That is the part of PA where I grew up, Tioga Co. The diner in Wellsboro was on one of the TV diner programs. I don't think it was guy Fieri's show, maybe one of the America's Top 10.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Monday's Child - Fair of Face? Seems so true!! Have a wonderful birthday.


Rookie, that is why I quoted it!


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, I'm a Saturday's Child and so true --- since age 14 have had to work for a living...except for being retired, I still do quite a bit of work every day!! My lot in life---but not complaining; I'm blessed!



Lurker 2 said:


> Monday's child is fair of face...
> You may by now be out collecting the car!
> Glad the crochet workshop went so well, even if shattering!
> (Tuesday's child is full of grace...
> But the child that is born on the Sabbath Day
> is Bonny and Blythe and Good and Gay)


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hey Jamie.....have fun running around with your Mom today....



NanaCaren said:


> Jamie, here hehe borrowing mommy's account for both of us to wish purple a very happy, wonderful, awesome and amazing birthday


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I'm a Saturday's Child and so true --- since age 14 have had to work for a living...except for being retired, I still do quite a bit of work every day!! My lot in life---but not complaining; I'm blessed!


I am afraid I am the Sunday child- but I have no opinion as to how true it is!
You also accomplish some beautiful knitting, let alone entertaining people so beautifully, and I think you have mentioned other crafts as well!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's wonderful and 5 hours is awesome....my newest granddaughter is up to 4 hours which they're very thankful for....but looking for a little longer stretch.



Kathleendoris said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous. He sleeps for five hours at a stretch during the nighttime, which his mum assures me is technically counted as 'sleeping through'. And his brother does not, so far, show any negative feelings about the newcomer, although, of course, it may happen at some point. So far, so good...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh....can we have your 55 degrees? It's only 20 degrees outside, but the sun is shining so I'm thrilled.



Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness me Autumn is so close! Technically for us it is the beginning of March, so that is Saturday. I just opened the window to put some crumbs outside, I am shivering! checked the outside temperature 13 degrees (55.4 F) nothing for our Canadians! BUT it is where I consider Auckland becomes cold! I must go get my aran jumper!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I know....I responded to her photo before I saw your posting.....



Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie, that is why I quoted it!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh....can we have your 55 degrees? It's only 20 degrees outside, but the sun is shining so I'm thrilled.


It is all so relative, isn't it!? you will be sweltering in summer while I am kitted up in sweater and fingerless mitts so my hands are warm enough to type!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I know....I responded to her photo before I saw your posting.....


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Well, as a Scotsman, you have to be "bonny and blythe"! Right?

Seems I may be "working" again. I received a phone call from where I used to volunteer (almost 3 years now since I left to be full time grandma and help out DD and DSIL) and they want me to be part of a taskforce to do some of the things I mentioned back then (re: coordination of efforts, removing redundancies, etc.in the social services programs). I have to return their call today---still not sure what my answer will be, but I will meet with them in person to explore. I was just thinking about returning to volunteering some how in the Fall when DGS goes to full time kindergarten and DD will be on her own every day then---and this call come through---kismet?



Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I am the Sunday child- but I have no opinion as to how true it is!
> You also accomplish some beautiful knitting, let alone entertaining people so beautifully, and I think you have mentioned other crafts as well!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, as a Scotsman, you have to be "bonny and blythe"! Right?
> 
> Seems I may be "working" again. I received a phone call from where I used to volunteer (almost 3 years now since I left to be full time grandma and help out DD and DSIL) and they want me to be part of a taskforce to do some of the things I mentioned back then (re: coordination of efforts, removing redundancies, etc.in the social services programs). I have to return their call today---still not sure what my answer will be, but I will meet with them in person to explore. I was just thinking about returning to volunteering some how in the Fall when DGS goes to full time kindergarten and DD will be on her own every day then---and this call come through---kismet?


Karma? But with my slight knowledge of your abilities and understanding, I think you will do brilliantly, voluntarily, or paid. Not sure which one I would choose, in the same circumstances.


----------



## Sorlenna

*Happy Birthday, PurpleFi!* Certainly a fair lady in face & spirit.


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, PurpleFi.

Prayers for Kirk, the CF girl, Jodi's DD and SIL, Valerie, Marilyn and Ray and anyone else in need.


----------



## Lurker 2

all I can think of is 'Hail to thee blithe spirit'- Shelley's Ode to a Skylark- reminds me so of summer's stolen afternoons down in a clump of rushes by little Lake Rotokawa, out of the way of the cattle and sheep, or the horses, listening to the larks rising and descending, before my evening chore of feeding often 100 dogs, for Mum, who was running a boarding kennel- I was the only child prepared to help out- never occurred to me to ask a wage...


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh....can we have your 55 degrees? It's only 20 degrees outside, but the sun is shining so I'm thrilled.


Here it is -30C/-22f but add the wind-42C/-44F. It is beautiful & sunny & so great to see the days getting longer, now 11 hrs daylight.


----------



## jheiens

Thanks for your encouragement, Jeanette. I certainly appreciate your kindness.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch

Happy Birthday, PurpleFi!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here it is -30C/-22f but add the wind-42C/-44F. It is beautiful & sunny & so great to see the days getting longer, now 11 hrs daylight.


We are in for a sunny one too- not sure of the predicted maximum!


----------



## Designer1234

*Happy Birthday Purplefi*

I hope you have a great day and wonderful year. You are such a dear friend!

Here is my card for you!


----------



## machriste

Hmm...tried to change color to purple, but it didn't work for m.


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not normally a colour I wear- but I have got bolder in recent months- you probably recall when my avatar was me wearing the red top and frilly sashay scarf!


That is a lovely colour & very neat knitting. I remember that avatar & thought then that you should wear bold colours more often, they light up your face.

Tessa.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> That is a lovely colour & very neat knitting. I remember that avatar & thought then that you should wear bold colours more often, they light up your face.
> 
> Tessa.


Oh, Tessa, you old flatterer! Maybe I will try to brighten my 'wardrobe' a little- I went through a phase of buying only black, so I could mourn my Mwyffanwy.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here it is -30C/-22f but add the wind-42C/-44F. It is beautiful & sunny & so great to see the days getting longer, now 11 hrs daylight.


Cold spell here too Bonnie- not quite as cold as your area. Sunny bright day - We are going to venture out and go to the mall for lunch. I was starting to feel stir crazy. I got a lot done yesterday - sorted out some kitchen cupboards, did some watercolor cards and got the blocks ready to put in a pkgs and send away to Joy.

about l/4 of what I used to accomplish and really slowed down last night!

Darowil's workshop has started and I see some of you there.

I counted so far - up to 75 - Rachel will be looking after it but I know it will be another good one.

I am really ready for spring -- one advantage about Vancouver Island - spring is already there - the blossoms are showing, the flowers are growing and we are bitterly cold and covered in snow. I hope we can get there without too much hassle. It always seems worse to look toward a move, than the day by day move. Soo- I am sure we will take it one step at a time. The kids are still working on their house to get it ready to sell.

The Olympics are over and I miss them. oh well.

Gypsy cream's workshop is the next one I am working on. It will be a really good one. What a lovely lady she is (Pat). It will be a pleasure to do the workshop I know.

I hope to get caught up today -- lots of posts already and it is just Monday - unbelievable.

I am going to get my 'perm' tomorrow -- I look like something the cat dragged in right now - My hair is so fine and pure white now. 4 years ago I didn't have a grey hair. Age and stress I guess

:thumbup: :thumbup: :shock:

I hope Ray is doing better and out of ICU -- I hope those who are hurting are getting better and I wish the best for each and every one of you!

Glad to see the highlighting and color in some of the posts. I use them a lot on the workshops but try not to on the forum as it looks like I am yelling! handy to know how to use the tags and the faces though.

Well, enough for now -- will try to catch up and be back later!


----------



## Tessadele

Caren, I feel so sad for your young friend with CF, I took on my ex's daughter who had that. She was a fantastic sport person, running & jumping for the school, playing hockey, never missed a day if she could help it. I just had to go to collect her if the weather was bad to make sure she didn't hang around cold & wet. We did a lot of therapy as well. She was fine until she reached 20yrs when she developed back ache, which turned out to be a cyst on her spine which turned cancerous & she died around a year later. She stayed with me after I split from her Dad, went to college & rode a scooter we bought for her 17th birthday, so I do feel her life was good, though short. I will keep your friend in my prayers.

Tessa


----------



## RookieRetiree

I saw where the sub-zero weather and windchills were due back --- forecasted here next week....it has been a very looong winter. I'll bet 55 degrees sounds like flip-flop and shorts weather also.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here it is -30C/-22f but add the wind-42C/-44F. It is beautiful & sunny & so great to see the days getting longer, now 11 hrs daylight.


----------



## jheiens

Thanks to all of you for the encouraging words and prayers offered for us and the participants in Susan's training program. Some times it is simply astounding to see how God is working in their lives to help one another. At other times, they bring out totally unexpected kindnesses from others who are little different from themselves. It's sort of like Tim's influence on more typical people around him. And none of them know who or how they've had any effect.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

My fault....I was impatient and hit the send button too many times.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Here's a photo as promised of the finished DGD's bolero...it's just been rewashed after putting it together and set out to dry...I'm still not sure about the armholes---doesn't seem to be enough ease. I did like I do in sewing and did a running stitch around the top of the sleeve portion and then eased it into the armhole===but there really wasn't much "sleeve" that needed to be eased. Maybe little kids don't need as much for the sleeves to fit. We'll see once she gets it and tries it on.

I intentionally made the sleeves longer -- I figured with a bolero, that it could be shorter in the body length and still look okay, but that the sleeves would need to be long enough...if too long, they can be turned back or pushed up. I like how it turned out.

The pattern is on Ravelry ---

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-knit-bolero

It's my first pieced project so learned how to do the seaming --- and first knitted lace edge which had to be stitched on as well.

Shirley -- although I wasn't part of the Finish the WIP's workshop, it inspired me to finish this so if you'd like, please add to the Parade of finished items---or should I? Thanks again.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo as promised of the finished DGD's bolero...it's just been rewashed after putting it together and set out to dry...I'm still not sure about the armholes---doesn't seem to be enough ease. I did like I do in sewing and did a running stitch around the top of the sleeve portion and then eased it into the armhole===but there really wasn't much "sleeve" that needed to be eased. Maybe little kids don't need as much for the sleeves to fit. We'll see once she gets it and tries it on.
> 
> I intentionally made the sleeves longer -- I figures with a bolero, that it could be shorter and still look okay, but that the sleeves would need to be long enough...if too long, they can be turned back or pushed up. I like how it turned out.
> 
> The pattern is on Ravelry ---
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-knit-bolero
> 
> It's my first pieced project so learned how to do the seaming --- and first knitted lace edge which had to be stitched on as well.
> 
> Shirley -- although I wasn't part of the Finish the WIP's workshop, it inspired me to finish this so if you'd like, please add to the Parade of finished items---or should I? Thanks again.


Is this one of the 'self patterning' yarns, Rookie? It makes for a very pretty effect. Also the lace edging looks lovely!


----------



## sassafras123

Josephine, a very happy birthday wish. 
Shirley, love your new avatar. The snow scene is lovely.
Trying to keep up but tend to speed read so no retention.
Oh yes, Julie, what exciting news. So happy for you.
Sugar, praying for you and daughter.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks... The yarn is Bernat Baby Coordinates, but is just a variegated yarn vs. self patterning yarn...the design is random. The ball band calls for a size 10 needle but I had to go to an 8 to get gauge...it's really just a two play--one acrylic and one metallic fiber...it claims to be a "bulky" yarn, but it was the same size as the worsted I've been using for the afghan squares...so even ball bands can be wrong.



Lurker 2 said:


> Is this one of the 'self patterning' yarns, Rookie? It makes for a very pretty effect. Also the lace edging looks lovely!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Is this one of the 'self patterning' yarns, Rookie? It makes for a very pretty effect. Also the lace edging looks lovely!


*Rookie*!I will be opening the Parade today or tomorrow-- I would prefer you to post if you don't mind.

Why don't you also post it in the workshop itself- there is no definite sign up - everyone is welcome.

Life caught up with me but I hope to start working on my orange sweater after I get back from lunch at the mall with Pat.

I hope you will post it in the workshop. Will watch for it. S


----------



## jheiens

Jeanette, your bolero is truly exquisite. What a great job you'e done on the seaming and the knit-on lace edging! I am very impressed with the way you've finished it off.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you for your birthday wishes.
> Had a great time at the yarn fair yesterday, didn't spent too much money but got some lovely ideas and have arranged local visits to goat/angora rabbit and alpaca farms for WI group.
> The freeform crochet workshop was fun and I came home absoltely shattered but in a nice way.
> WIKnit wits here this morning and then pick up new car afterlunch, told the saleman I wanted it gift wrapped in purple!
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Here's a photo of Monday's child.....


Happy Birthday, Purple! Great photo!


----------



## Sorlenna

That is a sweet bolero--and I like how the color "meanders" around. Very delicate looking! :thumbup:

Well, I'm off to work...


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie, here hehe borrowing mommy's account for both of us to wish purple a very happy, wonderful, awesome and amazing birthday


A very appropriate birthday greeting for PurpleFi, Jamie. Hope you and Mom have fun out and about today.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Josephine, a very happy birthday wish.
> Shirley, love your new avatar. The snow scene is lovely.
> Trying to keep up but tend to speed read so no retention.
> Oh yes, Julie, what exciting news. So happy for you.
> Sugar, praying for you and daughter.


I am assuming you must mean the news of my Orthopaedic's appointment, Joy- only a day and a half to wait!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks... The yarn is Bernat Baby Coordinates, but is just a variegated yarn vs. self patterning yarn...the design is random. The ball band calls for a size 10 needle but I had to go to an 8 to get gauge...it's really just a two play--one acrylic and one metallic fiber...it claims to be a "bulky" yarn, but it was the same size as the worsted I've been using for the afghan squares...so even ball bands can be wrong.


mmmmmm, I'd have to import it- I have a good arrangement with a shop in Brisbane- and with my calling plan I can ring them and discuss things for no extra to my phone bill. I have a blue scarf I am knitting out of a similar sounding yarn- except the metallic also has spangles, I am finding it VERY difficult- because the strands want to separate and knit up at different rates!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Purplefi*
> 
> I hope you have a great day and wonderful year. You are such a dear friend!
> 
> Here is my card for you!


Beautiful as always!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Happy Birthday Purplefi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Hope it's as fantastic as you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo as promised of the finished DGD's bolero...it's just been rewashed after putting it together and set out to dry...I'm still not sure about the armholes---doesn't seem to be enough ease. I did like I do in sewing and did a running stitch around the top of the sleeve portion and then eased it into the armhole===but there really wasn't much "sleeve" that needed to be eased. Maybe little kids don't need as much for the sleeves to fit. We'll see once she gets it and tries it on.
> 
> I intentionally made the sleeves longer -- I figured with a bolero, that it could be shorter in the body length and still look okay, but that the sleeves would need to be long enough...if too long, they can be turned back or pushed up. I like how it turned out.
> 
> The pattern is on Ravelry ---
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-knit-bolero
> 
> It's my first pieced project so learned how to do the seaming --- and first knitted lace edge which had to be stitched on as well.
> 
> Shirley -- although I wasn't part of the Finish the WIP's workshop, it inspired me to finish this so if you'd like, please add to the Parade of finished items---or should I? Thanks again.


That is so cute!!! You certainly did a great job, it doesn't look like the first time for seaming or lace edging. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Finished my blocks- ended up doing two Canadian flag blocks so I have one extra - don't worry if you don't use one of them. Shirley


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from Surrey. Thank you all for your lovely birthday messages, I really appreciate them. Shirley thanks for the picture too and I love your squares.
Rookie, what a sweet little bolero.
Had a good meeting with the knitting group this morning and now we have the new car in the garage. Lots of buttons on it that I haven't a clue what they do, but doubtless I will find out.
Grandma Susan, on Connections has named our car - she said as it was a purplish black it should be called BRUISE! I will call it Bruisey Suisey 
:lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I suppose I should have counted Gypsycream's bear as a seaming project, but the yarn hid any seams and any flaws.

Thanks for all the compliments.



Poledra65 said:


> That is so cute!!! You certainly did a great job, it doesn't look like the first time for seaming or lace edging. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wow....I like them all....a couple of them remind me of your coat(s) of many colors. They'll be loved in the afghan by whomever is lucky enough to win it.



Designer1234 said:


> Finished my blocks- ended up doing two Canadian flag blocks so I have one extra - don't worry if you don't use one of them. Shirley


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope Bruisey Suisey doesn't get any bruises or bumps for quite a long time.



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Thank you all for your lovely birthday messages, I really appreciate them. Shirley thanks for the picture too and I love your squares.
> Rookie, what a sweet little bolero.
> Had a good meeting with the knitting group this morning and now we have the new car in the garage. Lots of buttons on it that I haven't a clue what they do, but doubtless I will find out.
> Grandma Susan, on Connections has named our car - she said as it was a purplish black it should be called BRUISE! I will call it Bruisey Suisey
> :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

the big news, here, this morning, just over three years out from the deadly quake in Christchurch,is that there may be criminal charges laid over the collapse of the building that killed 110 people. The decision is expected by the end of the year. The minimum wage has gone up 50 cents an hour, (it is Election year). There is a New Zealander in gaol in Indonesia for possession of drugs. Keisha Castle-Hughes who was the young girl in the film 'Whale Rider' has acknowledged she has Bi-polar disorder, in the wake of the self inflicted death of a high profile New Zealander in Sydney, Prince Harry apparently is moving in with his girl friend.[edit- the announcer just quipped- which palace do you choose to live in? it is such a first world problem!] The Kiwi has risen against the US dollar, to 83 cents. Almost frosty in Alexandra in Central Otago. Auckland is expected to max at 24 degrees (75F) Life goes on despite events in Ukraine, Italy and Uganda.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Which lys is this? I should probably try to go.


The store is Moxie, but it is in Taos, NM.... Found two great stores there. Here are a few shots from Moxie.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> The store is Moxie, but it is in Taos, NM.... Found two great stores there. Here are a few shots from Moxie.


One word! Wow!


----------



## purl2diva

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, Tessa, you old flatterer! Maybe I will try to brighten my 'wardrobe' a little- I went through a phase of buying only black, so I could mourn my Mwyffanwy.


After my daughter died, I only wore bright colors because that's what she preferred. Still do.


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I am the Sunday child- but I have no opinion as to how true it is!


You truly are bonny and blythe! Both inside and out.

I, on the other hand, am Wednesday's child. :-( :?:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a busy day today, hosted the Quilt club at my house this morning & for lunch, only 4 people could come today so they left after lunch & I raced off to a funeral for the afternoon. I had taken a roast chicken over to the neighbors for their supper last night so they wouldn't have to cook before going to the prayer service, I was amazed that all 5 sons came & thanked me at the funeral
> 
> Valerie, I hope you will post pictures of your dahlias when they bloom. They are such gorgeous flowers. Mom used to grow lots of them I especially like the dinner plate dahlias. Another week or two & I will have to get my petunias seeded.


so glad you made it to the funeral.... Love the sound of your quilt group. I would love to come for lunch! The dinner plate Dahlias are really special. I saw them in AR a lot. Not use if I can get them here.


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> Karma? But with my slight knowledge of your abilities and understanding, I think you will do brilliantly, voluntarily, or paid. Not sure which one I would choose, in the same circumstances.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> After my daughter died, I only wore bright colors because that's what she preferred. Still do.


I guess we all have different ways of handling it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> Well, I have a new toy! I had a voucher given to me for my birthday and christmas that I hadnt spent yet. Yesterday I went and got myself a Samsung Galaxy 7" tablet. Yay. It is so cute and I already have a few books on from Amazon Kindle that I got for FREE.


Good going! New toys are always such fun....


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> You truly are bonny and blythe! Both inside and out.
> 
> I, on the other hand, am Wednesday's child. :-( :?:


I think they chose that one because it is onomatopaeic (I knew spell check would not like that, but my dictionary is too tiny to tell me!)


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love it....kind of reminds me of one of the yarn stores that we went to near CMaliza's house in Chicago...they used antique dressers and wardrobes to show off their yarns, notions, etc. Very warm and appealing place and the yummy yarns!!! I suppose that since you're in the mountains, that they have yarns of all types for warm and cool weathers and a nice assortment from which to choose.



Dreamweaver said:


> The store is Moxie, but it is in Taos, NM.... Found two great stores there. Here are a few shots from Moxie.


----------



## irishrose24

Love your blocks.Also love the sweater your wearing in your avatar. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo as promised of the finished DGD's bolero...it's just been rewashed after putting it together and set out to dry...I'm still not sure about the armholes---doesn't seem to be enough ease. I did like I do in sewing and did a running stitch around the top of the sleeve portion and then eased it into the armhole===but there really wasn't much "sleeve" that needed to be eased. Maybe little kids don't need as much for the sleeves to fit. We'll see once she gets it and tries it on.
> 
> I intentionally made the sleeves longer -- I figured with a bolero, that it could be shorter in the body length and still look okay, but that the sleeves would need to be long enough...if too long, they can be turned back or pushed up. I like how it turned out.
> 
> The pattern is on Ravelry ---
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-knit-bolero
> 
> It's my first pieced project so learned how to do the seaming --- and first knitted lace edge which had to be stitched on as well.
> 
> Shirley -- although I wasn't part of the Finish the WIP's workshop, it inspired me to finish this so if you'd like, please add to the Parade of finished items---or should I? Thanks again.


Beautiful work! :!:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks, Siouxann. I'm pretty sure that the blocking, piecing, seaming and edging took as much time as the actual knitting of the pieces.



siouxann said:


> Beautiful work! :!:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Make that a double WOW!!! What a wonderful store...I would spend a day there!


Dreamweaver said:


> The store is Moxie, but it is in Taos, NM.... Found two great stores there. Here are a few shots from Moxie.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking my spot....


----------



## Kathleendoris

I had to look it up, as it have never known what day of the week I was born on. According to the website I found, 14th July 1947 was a Monday! I think there are several other lines from the poem that would suit me just as well as, if not better than, the Monday one!


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo as promised of the finished DGD's bolero...it's just been rewashed after putting it together and set out to dry...I'm still not sure about the armholes---doesn't seem to be enough ease. I did like I do in sewing and did a running stitch around the top of the sleeve portion and then eased it into the armhole===but there really wasn't much "sleeve" that needed to be eased. Maybe little kids don't need as much for the sleeves to fit. We'll see once she gets it and tries it on.
> 
> I intentionally made the sleeves longer -- I figured with a bolero, that it could be shorter in the body length and still look okay, but that the sleeves would need to be long enough...if too long, they can be turned back or pushed up. I like how it turned out.
> 
> The pattern is on Ravelry ---
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-knit-bolero
> 
> It's my first pieced project so learned how to do the seaming --- and first knitted lace edge which had to be stitched on as well.
> 
> Shirley -- although I wasn't part of the Finish the WIP's workshop, it inspired me to finish this so if you'd like, please add to the Parade of finished items---or should I? Thanks again.


That is lovely,and color is nice to.


----------



## Tessadele

Gosh Julie, an extra 20 dollars for a 40hr. week, they'll all feel like Xmas has come, again & again.

Tessa


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> One word! Wow!


I agree, double wow xx


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> One word! Wow!


Ditto :-D


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Finished my blocks- ended up doing two Canadian flag blocks so I have one extra - don't worry if you don't use one of them. Shirley


Your blocks are lovely...I'm sure whoever gets this afghan will appreciate every square.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> Good going! New toys are always such fun....


I got a 7 inch samsung galaxy for my birthday. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> Good going! New toys are always such fun....


I got a 7 inch samsung galaxy for my birthday. :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess we all have different ways of handling it.


After my DH died I carried on wearing & behaving as I had before, partly because I knew he would want me to, partly because I thought it would help my DGC to cope. What you feel inside is a totally different matter. I still have a hard job not to dissolve into tears when I hear the hymn Land of Hope & Glory, the second verse about the "other country" where "all the paths are peace" can finish me in one.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Gosh Julie, an extra 20 dollars for a 40hr. week, they'll all feel like Xmas has come, again & again.
> 
> Tessa


Bread is $4 for many loaves, Butter $4 usually, milk $4 for two litres, that is what I can think of off the top of my head- Cheese is $10 - $11 a kilo- not sure of meat prices- won't go far!


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> After my DH died I carried on wearing & behaving as I had before, partly because I knew he would want me to, partly because I thought it would help my DGC to cope. What you feel inside is a totally different matter. I still have a hard job not to dissolve into tears when I hear the hymn Land of Hope & Glory, the second verse about the "other country" where "all the paths are peace" can finish me in one.
> 
> Tessa


for me it is 'Panis Angelicus' which she used to sing so beautifully.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> *a Happy, Happy Birthday to Purplefi
> with many happy returns*


Happy Birthday from me too!


----------



## Sorlenna

Kathleendoris said:


> I had to look it up, as it have never known what day of the week I was born on. According to the website I found, 14th July 1947 was a Monday! I think there are several other lines from the poem that would suit me just as well as, if not better than, the Monday one!


I am also Wednesday's child. Mine were born on Friday, Wednesday, Monday, and Friday. My brother was born on Friday the 13th.


----------



## Sorlenna

Tessadele said:


> After my DH died I carried on wearing & behaving as I had before, partly because I knew he would want me to, partly because I thought it would help my DGC to cope. What you feel inside is a totally different matter. I still have a hard job not to dissolve into tears when I hear the hymn Land of Hope & Glory, the second verse about the "other country" where "all the paths are peace" can finish me in one.
> 
> Tessa


For me it is "Amazing Grace" played on bagpipes, no matter how many times I've heard it.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 40. What a day! DD had appointment with midwife today and BF took her!!! Anyway she called me as she left midwife to say that by measurement she hadnt "grown" in the last two weeks and midwife wanted her to have ultrasound and be put on a monitor ... today. So I picked her up (she wanted me with her for this) and off we go... we spent 4 and a half hours between 2 parts of the hospital (most of it waiting and waiting). Anyway everything is fine with baby. But I must admit that I am pleased that they are being cautious. Ultrasound measurements today showed that so far baby is slightly above average size... so go figure. Bedtime for me I think. Take care and stay safe everyone.


Glad it was all ok. That has to be progress if BF is finally getting involved? Fingers crossed!


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday from me too!


Thanks kate.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yea, You!!! Need to come up with another nickname?!



PurpleFi said:


> I got a 7 inch samsung galaxy for my birthday. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Angelyaya5 said:


> Good morning all,
> I have been among the missing for a few days. My DD had her surgery in Boston on her parathyroid glands. They removed all 4 and still could not lower her PTH level, which is causing her problem. It is 21/2 times normal. Very disheartening to go through surgery and still have a problem. She now needs to return to Endocrinologist, to see what else can be done. Wish we had a Dr. House around.Her husband also had a repeat cataract surgery the same day, so both my husband and myself were with each of them. To complicate matters, the children, both 12 were on school vacation.
> My SIL has Glaucoma very bad, so not sure this cataract surgery will help, other than it needed to be done. He is only 50 years old. Thank you all for your prayers for them.As you may sense from my words, I am very worried about them. Thank you for letting me vent
> Their daughters introduced them when they were 9, as they were school friends. They just got married in October.
> Sam, glad you've got your computer back.
> Aran, your funny was like a line from a Robin William's movie.
> Happy birthday to those who are having birthdays today. May your day be filled with Joy.
> Better get my day started now.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


Hoping for good results for both your DD and SIL. How lovely that they got together through their daughters' friendship!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's one of mine too whether sung or played no matter what instrument....but Holy God, We Praise Thy Name -- reminds me of Dad singing that very heartily...and the third verse of How Great Thou Art gets me every time just from the thought of it!



Sorlenna said:


> For me it is "Amazing Grace" played on bagpipes, no matter how many times I've heard it.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PURPLEFI!


Clever clogs! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> That's one of mine too whether sung or played no matter what instrument....but Holy God, We Praise Thy Name -- reminds me of Dad singing that very heartily...and the third verse of How Great Thou Art gets me every time just from the thought of it!


We sang Amazing Grace when we held my father's funeral, at my suggestion- I have a bag pipe rendering of it that always reduces me to tears. I love, How Great Thou Art in both English and Maori- used to be able to belt it out- until I wrecked my vocal chords.


----------



## KateB

Patches39 said:


> Up and ready to go, Dr. Appt. today, hope he can work something out with my Meds I am tired of being tired, but I don't feel as down as before
> That's a good thing, but sleep a little to much,  did get to church yesterday and. Was nice to be out, the weather was great, the sun was high oh a lovely day all around. Praying that today be filled with healing, comfort, strength and lots of blessing, filling everyone's needs. So have to get ready for Dr's talk later. :thumbup:


So glad to hear things are on the up for you. Let your body feel tired, even if you are fed up with it, you must be needing all this sleep at the moment.


----------



## KatyNora

Lurker 2 said:


> *a Happy, Happy Birthday to Purplefi
> with many happy returns*


*Happy Birthday, Purplefi!!*


----------



## Designer1234

Mondays child is fair of face, 
Tuesdays child is full of grace, 
Wednesdays child is full of woe, 
Thursdays child has far to go, 
Fridays child is loving and giving, 
Saturdays child works hard for his living, 
And the child that is born on the Sabbath day 
Is bonny and blithe, and good and gay. 

I looked up the poem as couldn't remember the words. 

I was born on Tuesday , Pat was born on Saturday - his is quite true.


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> Re. Knots in thread. Make sure that your strands are separated before putting them through the needle, and make sure that they aren't too long, arm length is long enough, also untwist them from time to time as you stitch. Sorry if you know all this and have been doing it already. Also use the best threads you can afford, cheaper isn't always good value.


Thanks Martina. This is the kind of information I am looking for. I thought I would be learning cross stitch from the beginning in this class but it isn't a beginner's course. I'm searching You Tube also. Just finished another part, so I am moving forward. Separating the strands is good to know. Just heard about, hmmmm was it railroading. Where you put the needle in between the two threads. Supposed to keep the twist much less and make nicer stitches. The teacher did give me special attention, but since we are supposed to have it done this week, it's not like I can take it back in with my questions and I was out of town. I am loving it though, but ouch, for the neck. I need to be aware of how I am holding my head. Thanks loads Martina.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Gweniepooh said:



> Marking my spot....


I don't understand this whenever I see it. Do you go back to that area and write something or just how does this work? It's confusing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi.....

Happy Birthday and wishing you purple birthday wishes, or better yet a rainbow as a promise for a long life and good health.

Happy Birthday dear friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

81brighteyes said:


> I don't understand this whenever I see it. Do you go back to that area and write something or just how does this work? It's confusing.


I sometimes go to "My Posts" and look up my last one, so I can click on "go to message" and pick up where I left off reading. I assume that's the same sort of thing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar wrote:
Up to page 40. What a day! DD had appointment with midwife today and BF took her!!! Anyway she called me as she left midwife to say that by measurement she hadnt "grown" in the last two weeks and midwife wanted her to have ultrasound and be put on a monitor ... today. So I picked her up (she wanted me with her for this) and off we go... we spent 4 and a half hours between 2 parts of the hospital (most of it waiting and waiting). Anyway everything is fine with baby. But I must admit that I am pleased that they are being cautious. Ultrasound measurements today showed that so far baby is slightly above average size... so go figure. Bedtime for me I think. Take care and stay safe everyone.


KateB said:


> =======================
> Sugarsugar, what a good mother you are. When I was pregnant I was taking care of my mother as she was pregnant at the same time and then lost the baby, so I had the care of her and all the children. I never had any special treatment during my pregnancy from anyone, just added work. Your daughter is quite lucky. Here's to you especially from me.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> .One of my dearest friends has just been diagnosed with a brain tumor. Two years ago, he had what they called Bells Palsy. But since it never got better, they did an MRI and discovered a mass. It is pretty sad. It is inoperable, and he will undergo radiation and chemotherapy. I have heard that it is in the brain stem, so really sounds hopeless. He is only 65. Please pray for my friend, Kirk.


My husband had Bell's Palsy when we were in high school. Fortunately, it did correct itself. So sorry to ear about Kirk and will keep him in my prayers. My cousin's husband also had a brain tumor that did prove fatal. I so hope that radiation will shrink the mass and give Kirk a better outcome.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea, You!!! Need to come up with another nickname?!


I've bought it a purple cover ...... just because :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Looking really good- how big is it? Looks like a lot of work to do. But worth it I'm sure.


Not sure yet what the finished size will be but think about 7 or 8" , about 20cm. in height. Will make a small gift stocking or if stuffed a decoration.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> PurpleFi.....
> 
> Happy Birthday and wishing you purple birthday wishes, or better yet a rainbow as a promise for a long life and good health.
> 
> Happy Birthday dear friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann said:


> Great pictures! That is the part of PA where I grew up, Tioga Co. The diner in Wellsboro was on one of the TV diner programs. I don't think it was guy Fieri's show, maybe one of the America's Top 10.


Wow, wish I had seen that tv show. It is a beautiful part of Pa., with all the hills. The Genesee River originates not far from there.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> He's even more puzzled as to how the boys keep their pants up with the extra length all around their ankles getting all wet and heavy pulling them even farther off their butts.


Around here, half of them actually have to hold them up with one hand.... All the campaigns to stop this trend and they still remain... I've seen some strange fashions over the years... but underwear showing because pants are falling off is one of the weirdest and least attractive.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Lovely area you were visiting. I'd never heard of that 'grand canyon'.
> Junek


I hadn't either. Now we have the Grand Canyon of the East in New York at Letchworth State Park where the Genesee River formed quite a gorge. Nothing like out west though.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> I think people might be interested to know why we are pretty happy to be one of the top countries in the medals (according to my son)-- we have a population of approximately 35 million people -- the US has a population of over 200 million people. So we do pretty well.


True.... but you also have a whole lot more snow and winter!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to jump in I would like to ask for prayers for a young friend of mine she has cystic fibrosis. She has been battling this her entire life. I have been friends with the family for many years. She is very scared right now. This girl has been an inspiration for many teens here. She has undergone a double lung transplant and defied and amazed doctors for years. Has never been bitter or angry about what she has had to go through. One would not know she was fighting such a battle in life to see her.


Absolutely....... We also knew a young lady with this debilitating disease. I would have thought a double lung transplant would have been a huge help. How long ago was that surgery and what is her name?


----------



## Tessadele

Dreamweaver said:


> Around here, half of them actually have to hold them up with one hand.... All the campaigns to stop this trend and they still remain... I've seen some strange fashions over the years... but underwear showing because pants are falling off is one of the weirdest and least attractive.


I find the sight of young women bending over, showing the cheeks of their backside & the pair of elastic bands they call knickers even more off-putting. They don't seem to realise they've outgrown their pants. Lolol.

Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday, PurpleFi!* Certainly a fair lady in face & spirit.


Oh wow, I didn't know we could type in purple. Thought it was just red, green or blue. Great job Sorlenna!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> all I can think of is 'Hail to thee blithe spirit'- Shelley's Ode to a Skylark- reminds me so of summer's stolen afternoons down in a clump of rushes by little Lake Rotokawa, out of the way of the cattle and sheep, or the horses, listening to the larks rising and descending, before my evening chore of feeding often 100 dogs, for Mum, who was running a boarding kennel- I was the only child prepared to help out- never occurred to me to ask a wage...


You have that right. In my house you worked and paid rent from what you made. The work at home was to be done even with work outside. Wow, 100 dogs. That sure was a lot of work. No wonder you have such a bond with dogs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider, so glad to hear about the apartment in the town where you are working and DH will be working. Yippee :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Plus, you get to keep the home and still work in the antique store. Good news is so welcome.

Jacklous, so glad to hear your DH is on the road to recovery after heart surgery. Healing wishes for him and so happy for you.

Cmaliza, as to Olympic Sport, it would be the ice-skating. I love, love, love it. Can't do it now, but when I was young. Now I would join you with standing on the podium. :XD: :wink: Too funny.

Darowil, Happy Birthday to Althea from me. :wink: 

PurpleFi, a new car. You sure do know how to celebrate a birthday. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I missed who has the shingles, but my sympathies to them. I still get shooting pains. It hasn't been as bad the last few months though, thank goodness. Like having a kidney stone in a different part of my body and all along the nerve line. Everyone is different and not some so severe. The younger the better, so I pray it will be a milder case and no lasting nerve damage.

Angelyaya5, hope they can figure out what is going on with DD. Such a puzzle, and yes, we all could use a Dr. House at times like this. Saw an article recently where a doctor solved a health problem from having viewed a Dr. House episode. Hope SIL gets his problem solved. Quite a love story there.

Pammie, so sorry to hear about your friend. Prayers for him as he travels this path. Not an easy one as we know, having just gone down it with Charlotte. Hugs dear.

Julie, I thought the young actress in Whale Rider was fabulous. Hope her life will take a turn for the better, but not easy right now, for sure. Enjoyed the news clips.
Just saw your post about teaching and getting through to the problem children. I think your art day was perfect after a trip to the art museum. You were probably a gifted teacher and they don't make allowances for that. :roll: :thumbdown: 

Dreamweaver, love the photos you have posted and that store has some great yarn. So full of color, how to choose. However, a nice problem to have.

Bonnie, it is still sooooo cold there. I'm ready for some warm weather, how about you. Laughingly I told my friend that I can't wait to complain about the hot weather.:lol: :lol: :lol:

I just can't make it any longer. Have to go take a nap.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope your day is going well! And that you do get to the baking!


Other than the wind being bitterly cold all day, it I have had a good day. Have gotten most of my errands done. One small one left that I can have Jamie do later in the week. No baking yet but hoping to squeeze some in before bed. I am wanting to try out something that a friend says is to die for. Will post a receipt if I can get figure it out from the description.


----------



## Angelyaya5

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo as promised of the finished DGD's bolero...it's just been rewashed after putting it together and set out to dry...I'm still not sure about the armholes---doesn't seem to be enough ease. I did like I do in sewing and did a running stitch around the top of the sleeve portion and then eased it into the armhole===but there really wasn't much "sleeve" that needed to be eased. Maybe little kids don't need as much for the sleeves to fit. We'll see once she gets it and tries it on.
> 
> I intentionally made the sleeves longer -- I figured with a bolero, that it could be shorter in the body length and still look okay, but that the sleeves would need to be long enough...if too long, they can be turned back or pushed up. I like how it turned out.
> 
> The pattern is on Ravelry ---
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-knit-bolero
> 
> It's my first pieced project so learned how to do the seaming --- and first knitted lace edge which had to be stitched on as well.
> 
> Shirley -- although I wasn't part of the Finish the WIP's workshop, it inspired me to finish this so if you'd like, please add to the Parade of finished items---or should I? Thanks again.


Nicely done, so feminine!


----------



## Angelyaya5

PurpleFi said:


> I got a 7 inch samsung galaxy for my birthday. :thumbup:


Whoo hoo, good for you, what a great gift!


----------



## Angelyaya5

Thank you all for your kind sentiments and your continued prayers. Love reading all the stories of our friends here at the Tea Party. Being an only child, I feel like I've gained loads of siblings I never had.Can you tell, I hated being an only child.Even at my age of 70, I still remember the loneliness.


----------



## purl2diva

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, Tessa, you old flatterer! Maybe I will try to brighten my 'wardrobe' a little- I went through a phase of buying only black, so I could mourn my Mwyffanwy.


Julie,

I hope you know I meant no disrespect with my comment about wearing bright colors as opposed to black. We all have to grieve in our own way. I wore the sweater I had just finished to her memorial service. It is shades of red and she had helped me pick out the yarn.

I also tear up to Amazing Grace , How Great Thou Art and Rock of Ages which was my mom's favorite song and was sung at her funeral. I was 16 when she died at age 44.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Thank you all for your lovely birthday messages, I really appreciate them. Shirley thanks for the picture too and I love your squares.
> Rookie, what a sweet little bolero.
> Had a good meeting with the knitting group this morning and now we have the new car in the garage. Lots of buttons on it that I haven't a clue what they do, but doubtless I will find out.
> Grandma Susan, on Connections has named our car - she said as it was a purplish black it should be called BRUISE! I will call it Bruisey Suisey
> :lol:


Belated Happy Birthday Josephine. Hope you had a good day! A new car is not a bad birthday present to receive! I once had a car, the colour was called Dark Aubergine. Sounds very like yours. I loved that car.......until I had it stolen! Never been heard of since!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I say yours is true also!

I looked up our three kids and this poem is spot on for them also...interesting..



Designer1234 said:


> Mondays child is fair of face,
> Tuesdays child is full of grace,
> Wednesdays child is full of woe,
> Thursdays child has far to go,
> Fridays child is loving and giving,
> Saturdays child works hard for his living,
> And the child that is born on the Sabbath day
> Is bonny and blithe, and good and gay.
> 
> I looked up the poem as couldn't remember the words.
> 
> I was born on Tuesday , Pat was born on Saturday - his is quite true.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I say yours is true also!

I looked up our three kids and this poem is spot on for them also...interesting..



Designer1234 said:


> Mondays child is fair of face,
> Tuesdays child is full of grace,
> Wednesdays child is full of woe,
> Thursdays child has far to go,
> Fridays child is loving and giving,
> Saturdays child works hard for his living,
> And the child that is born on the Sabbath day
> Is bonny and blithe, and good and gay.
> 
> I looked up the poem as couldn't remember the words.
> 
> I was born on Tuesday , Pat was born on Saturday - his is quite true.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Aha....the rest of the story!



PurpleFi said:


> I've bought it a purple cover ...... just because :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

As we were growing up, we did chores for the "privilege" of having a roof over our heads and food to eat. Then when we had our own paying jobs, a portion went to Mom for the 'common good" of the household --- that's why being a Saturday's child really describes me -- I've always had to work hard for a living. But, I don't remember ever being resentful or feel begrudgingly about it....it was what was necessary---and I've never ever regretted having had to work hard and have been appreciative of every job I've ever had...even those I didn't particularly liked..I'd just find a new one before I left the current one.



Angora1 said:


> You have that right. In my house you worked and paid rent from what you made. The work at home was to be done even with work outside. Wow, 100 dogs. That sure was a lot of work. No wonder you have such a bond with dogs.


----------



## darowil

Angelyaya5 said:


> Good morning all,
> I have been among the missing for a few days. My DD had her surgery in Boston on her parathyroid glands. They removed all 4 and still could not lower her PTH level, which is causing her problem. It is 21/2 times normal. Very disheartening to go through surgery and still have a problem. She now needs to return to Endocrinologist, to see what else can be done. Wish we had a Dr. House around.Her husband also had a repeat cataract surgery the same day, so both my husband and myself were with each of them. To complicate matters, the children, both 12 were on school vacation.
> My SIL has Glaucoma very bad, so not sure this cataract surgery will help, other than it needed to be done. He is only 50 years old. Thank you all for your prayers for them.As you may sense from my words, I am very worried about them. Thank you for letting me vent
> Their daughters introduced them when they were 9, as they were school friends. They just got married in October.
> Sam, glad you've got your computer back.
> Aran, your funny was like a line from a Robin William's movie.
> Happy birthday to those who are having birthdays today. May your day be filled with Joy.
> Better get my day started now.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


What a lovely story about them meeting. Praying that things will settle down for both of them and that something will found to fix up both the problems. What a start to married life.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks. She's a real girlie girl even at 2 -- loves to dress up so this should be something she likes.



Angelyaya5 said:


> Nicely done, so feminine!


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I'm a Saturday's Child and so true --- since age 14 have had to work for a living...except for being retired, I still do quite a bit of work every day!! My lot in life---but not complaining; I'm blessed!


Thursday's child here, with "far to go"! :lol: Do you think that means I'll get to the KAP one day....? :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Monday's child is fair of face...
> You may by now be out collecting the car!
> Glad the crochet workshop went so well, even if shattering!
> (Tuesday's child is full of grace...
> But the child that is born on the Sabbath Day
> is Bonny and Blythe and Good and Gay)


I am full of grace- had no idea what day I was born but what else do you do with googgle when you have lots you should be doing to get ready for an afternnon tea. I have rung and said I'm not going to Bible Study, just not enough time to decorate the cake otherwise (and that is not bad organisation for once it wouldn't really have worked doing it last night. And I didn't have time to do it earlier yesterday).


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad to have you join us as a sister of the heart!! I would have traded some days with you---with 11 in my family, I longed for some "alone" time --- maybe why I love solitude so much to this day. But, I'm sorry that you were lonely.



Angelyaya5 said:


> Thank you all for your kind sentiments and your continued prayers. Love reading all the stories of our friends here at the Tea Party. Being an only child, I feel like I've gained loads of siblings I never had.Can you tell, I hated being an only child.Even at my age of 70, I still remember the loneliness.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I sure hope so!!



KateB said:


> Thursday's child here, with "far to go"! :lol: Do you think that means I'll get to the KAP one day....? :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> That will be lovely. I've done a little cross stitch but just didn't enjoy it as much as I do knitting. You've done a beautiful job so far so I'm sure it will be gorgeous.


Same here- hard to do much else while odoing cross stick! Did watch cricket while doing it, then eyes wouldn't let me. Now have a lamp that would help but I've got out of th emood (and not sure I wnat to get back into it as less knitting time). Mind you I started a floor rug once for Vicky, maybe I should finish it for their first child- no one is not on the way just thinking ahead.


----------



## pacer

I am a Monday's child ... not sure what fair of face stands for though.

My DS#1 is a Wednesday child and his life sure had some woe in it as he was 2 1/2 months premature. We certainly had our challenges with keeping him alive, but are thankful for all that he has overcome.

Matthew is a Friday child....loving and giving. So true of him. DH is also a Friday child.

I have heard that transplant patients can reject an organ simply from someone coughing into their face. 

I still am not feeling so well. Need to think about dinner and getting to bed early tonight.

Purplefi....Happy Birthday and wishing you many blessings.

Kate...Would love to see you at KAP.


----------



## ChrisEl

angelam said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Josephine. Hope you had a good day! A new car is not a bad birthday present to receive! I once had a car, the colour was called Dark Aubergine. Sounds very like yours. I loved that car.......until I had it stolen! Never been heard of since!


I will join in belated birthday wishes! I am behind--had beautiful weather over the weekend so we got to take some nice long walks in the park. It was wonderful! Today we are back to winter  
Someone in our neighborhood has a deep purple car with license plates which say "Plum Jam." (In the US you can pay extra and get special custom license plates). I always enjoy seeing that car...


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw where the sub-zero weather and windchills were due back --- forecasted here next week....it has been a very looong winter. I'll bet 55 degrees sounds like flip-flop and shorts weather also.


It sure does, can't wait for it to come.

I keep meaning to ask, do any of you get the Taste of Home magazine recipe of the day? They send some really good ones & you don't need a store to make them. Here is the link, you can just look around or sign up for their daily recipe.
http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/spaghetti-pie


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness me Autumn is so close! Technically for us it is the beginning of March, so that is Saturday. I just opened the window to put some crumbs outside, I am shivering! checked the outside temperature 13 degrees (55.4 F) nothing for our Canadians! BUT it is where I consider Auckland becomes cold! I must go get my aran jumper!


How lovely to think that autumn is so close- and after the firat two weeks of March we aren't likely to get prolonged or excessive heat. So almost done with it for this season- and still nothing nasty in the forecast.


----------



## sassafras123

KateB said:


> Thursday's child here, with "far to go"! :lol: Do you think that means I'll get to the KAP one day....? :thumbup:


Me too Kate. We were born on a Thursday 21/2months early weighing 21/2lbs.
But I hope it means I get to go to knitapalooza and also read rumor of miniKTP happening in Maui in June. Want to go there too. Maui is heaven on earth.
we're sagittarius and that too means we like travel.
Back to ER this morning. This time for one of my spondees who has become my daughter of the heart. Thankfully arm not broken. Splinted and off work for three days.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, beautiful quilt & love the bright squares. I did a maple leaf as well bu mine was all red, yours shows so much better.

Rookie, beautiful little belero, love the edging.


----------



## sassafras123

Shirley, love your squares. ESP. The ones that remind me of your coat of many colors because that coat is so you and I love it.


----------



## ChrisEl

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure does, can't wait for it to come.
> 
> I keep meaning to ask, do any of you get the Taste of Home magazine recipe of the day? They send some really good ones & you don't need a store to make them. Here is the link, you can just look around or sign up for their daily recipe.
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/spaghetti-pie


Thanks for the link...I like Taste of Home too and this recipe is one I'd forgotten about. Will make it soon...


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Darowil's workshop has started and I see some of you there.
> 
> And I learnt to compress a file so I have learnt soemthing from it myself! As well as learning the technique so I could teach it of course. Dare the teacher say it will not her become her favoured way of doing socks? Though since I rememebred putting the ball of yarn into the sock once it has some length it has heloed a lot.
> Gypsy cream's workshop is the next one I am working on. It will be a really good one. What a lovely lady she is (Pat). It will be a pleasure to do the workshop I know.
> Have the pattern and hoping to get the time as well. Is that on sale anywhere?
> My hair is so fine and pure white now. 4 years ago I didn't have a grey hair. Age and stress I guess
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock:
> I really like white hair, grey does nothing for me unfortunately. But I guess I need some time of life not all that happy with my hair
> 
> Glad to see the highlighting and color in some of the posts. I use them a lot on the workshops but try not to on the forum as it looks like I am yelling! handy to know how to use the tags and the faces though.
> I learnt them for the workshops. It is slow though
> Well, enough for now -- will try to catch up and be back later!


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely....... We also knew a young lady with this debilitating disease. I would have thought a double lung transplant would have been a huge help. How long ago was that surgery and what is her name?


The lung transplant was about 6-7 years ago, it has helped for a long time. Longer than they expected. I don't have permission to post her name on a public forum.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> so glad you made it to the funeral.... Love the sound of your quilt group.  I would love to come for lunch! The dinner plate Dahlias are really special. I saw them in AR a lot. Not use if I can get them here.


You would be more than welcome to come, we call lunch quilt soup, everyone brings something for the pot & we take turns bringing biscuits & desert. No one offered to bring biscuits this time so I got the bread machine out & made a loaf. My sister gave me the bread machine but I've not used it much, she bought 2 new ones at a garage sale$2 each. I should get in the habbit of using it more as it is quite good bread. Delbert is not a great fan of home made bread, I know that's weird, I keep thinking his moms must not have been good as I've never heard of anyone else not liking it.

Love the photos of the yarn shop, sure would like to visit there.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I do get their emails....I used to get the magazine but just didn't find the time to read them anymore...plus it's hard to find something when you want to----it's so much easier to look up something online. I don't use my cookbooks like I used to. I've copied the recipes I use often and keep them on a usb drive....the kids want me to compile a Family recipe cookbook so that's my start at it.



Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure does, can't wait for it to come.
> 
> I keep meaning to ask, do any of you get the Taste of Home magazine recipe of the day? They send some really good ones & you don't need a store to make them. Here is the link, you can just look around or sign up for their daily recipe.
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/spaghetti-pie


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks, Bonnie.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, beautiful quilt & love the bright squares. I did a maple leaf as well bu mine was all red, yours shows so much better.
> 
> Rookie, beautiful little belero, love the edging.


----------



## siouxann

Oh Jynx - What a feast for the eyes! For years I have wanted to go to Taos; The 'closest' I've gotten has been Dallas. That yarn shop would be so wonderful to explore.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Bread is $4 for many loaves, Butter $4 usually, milk $4 for two litres, that is what I can think of off the top of my head- Cheese is $10 - $11 a kilo- not sure of meat prices- won't go far!


It seems no matter where you are minimum wages doesn't go far, I don't know how anyone could survive on it without help.
We saw on the news last night where 5 politicians , from Minisota I think, were going to try to live on minimum wage for a week but not include housing, what a farse! If they don't include housing & still don't think they could afford to eat, how do they think regular folks do it? I think their plan is to prove it is impossible in an effort to get legislature to increase the wage.

Julie, those grocery prices are similar to here.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> For me it is "Amazing Grace" played on bagpipes, no matter how many times I've heard it.


Me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Around here, half of them actually have to hold them up with one hand.... All the campaigns to stop this trend and they still remain... I've seen some strange fashions over the years... but underwear showing because pants are falling off is one of the weirdest and least attractive.


 :thumbup: I agree that & spending $150 on jeans full of holes! Our schools make grade 11 & 12 do 40hrs volunteer work over 2 years as part of the ciriculum. There was a girl doing her time at the nursing home, she had on holey jeans & one of the old ladies was upset & wanted to buy her a pair of jeans she would not be hanging out of, the activity director had to tell the old lady the jeans were purchased that way :roll: 
I also don't understand how anyone can think it is attractive to have the crack of their butt showing!


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> The store is Moxie, but it is in Taos, NM.... Found two great stores there. Here are a few shots from Moxie.


YUMMY YARNS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bulldog

I am so far behind dear one and just got told I spend too much time on the puter. I am just on page 20 and you all are up to page 60 so I am sure I havent read a lot of the news yet. I am another one who loves fried bologna and fried spam. Daddy used to have a lot of cheese and spam given to him in hard times and we grew up lliking it in every way. We have always eaten hushpuppies with our fish and I will share Moms recipe, though Junes sounds pretty similar. Mom made them sometimes with Roel tomatoes and shrimp and they were such a treat. She would make up a batch and freeze them and we would get them out when we wanted them and the amount we wanted.
I am going to my baby daughters for the weekend. Leaving Friday and coming back Monday. I am sure I wiil miss a lot. My Kelsey needs some family/Moma time and I will so enjoy being with her and her family. I always do. They are so sweet and so much fun. She is already planning to take me to see the new Liam Niesen movie that comes out Friday. We will just enjoy each other and pick up meals or Lee will cook. I am going to take my cookbook, just in case they want me to make something. Of coarse I will take my knitting and my laptop.
Angie left for Mayo yesterday and will return Thursday. Havent heard from her yet. Sure would like to get some good news. Thus far, no change. Prayers for her are ongoing.
Sam, if I make all of your recipes I have downloaded, Jim will be a happy camper. I love meatloaf sandwiches. Have never fried it before. New twist for me. You know there was just a posting in the general chit chat section of authors. I posted pretty much all of my favorites. I dont have any on my Kindle but do have many books around the house I have not read, so not hurting there and always love the feel of a book in my hands, though do so love my kindle. I love series books. I especially love mysteries and like both the cozy and heavy mysteries. I also like some womens books and love humorous.
PittyPat, Irish Rose, and Dorsey, welcome. Come join us often as you can.
Jacklou, I have already gotten started on lifting your DH up in prayer. I have been trhough it with my husband, so know you will need the prayer warriors on board on your behalf too. 
Shirley, my love, your stashbuster coat is just gorgeous. Wish I were that talented. I am so sorry your shoulder gives you so much pain. We hate to see those we love hurting.
Glennys2, Happy Birthday!
Jessie, I tend to sleep when I can now as my sleep habits have so changed now. As June, so appropriately said, it is wonderful to be retired and be able to lie down when we need to.
Patocenzio, I am so glad you are having a wonderful time. Finger some sock yarn for me! Get plenty of fun and rest, as you will have your hands full when DH has his hip replacement. Have already posted him in the prayer book
Tami, that was a great picture of you and DH with your furbabies.
Joy, your beautiful pictures should all be framed. You sure have a good eye for capturing beauty .
Sorlenna, your granddaughter is so adorable. I have often thought of making a sock monkey just to sit somewhere here. Never time to make for oneself is there?
Carol, went back and read what you sent me. Love it and so true. Will never know the joy of having a maid.
All pictures I have see have been wonderful and brought a smile to my heart.

MOMS HUSHPUPPIES
1 ½ Cup sifted cornmeal (Mom used the yellow)
½ Cup plain flour
1 Tablespoon baking powder
1 tsp. salt
3 Tbsp. sugar
1 egg
2 Tbsp. chopped onion
¾ Cup Milk
VARIATION: Add 1 (10 oz.) can Rotel Tomatoes with green chilies with juice (Leave out milk)
1 small can shrimp with juice (minced)
Drop by tso. In hot oil. Brown and drain on paper towel
May make up several batches and freeze.
I Love You All To The Moon and Back.Betty Will try and catch up if I can.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> The lung transplant was about 6-7 years ago, it has helped for a long time. Longer than they expected. I don't have permission to post her name on a public forum.


I understand but will continue to keep her and her family in my prayers. And prayers for your comfort,too, since she means so much to you.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> You have that right. In my house you worked and paid rent from what you made. The work at home was to be done even with work outside. Wow, 100 dogs. That sure was a lot of work. No wonder you have such a bond with dogs.


There was one night, when people came early with dogs, and other people failed to return when they had said they would, we had around 200 dogs that night- we did not have runs for that number, so Mum got chains from the SPCA, and we tied them at the appropriate distance from each other to the wire fences around the paddock- the other paddocks were for the sheep and cattle. I did at 15 have a holiday for three weeks in Fiji, which Mum gifted me, that was very interesting- I stayed up in the hills with a family Mum had known from her days in York (England), out from Nausori. It was quite amazing on Sunday mornings listening to the drums calling people to church.


----------



## Pup lover

pammie1234 said:


> Everyone loved the rolls! I will be making more tomorrow or Tuesday and freezing them so we can have them while I work the next three weeks while the other gal is on vacation.
> 
> Which rolls were these? Is the recipe posted somewhere? I love homemade rolls!


If no-one has answered, which they probably have, it is a receipt that Sorlenna posted a few months (?) ago. I will send it to you if no one else has yet.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Thursday's child here, with "far to go"! :lol: Do you think that means I'll get to the KAP one day....? :thumbup:


Would be nice if you do get to come to the KAP one day. Thursday's child here too. I checked my kids and they all fit the day they were born on.


----------



## redriet60

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you for your birthday wishes.
> Had a great time at the yarn fair yesterday, didn't spent too much money but got some lovely ideas and have arranged local visits to goat/angora rabbit and alpaca farms for WI group.
> The freeform crochet workshop was fun and I came home absoltely shattered but in a nice way.
> WIKnit wits here this morning and then pick up new car afterlunch, told the saleman I wanted it gift wrapped in purple!
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Here's a photo of Monday's child.....


Happy Birthday Purplefi, Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> ...
> Julie, I thought the young actress in Whale Rider was fabulous. Hope her life will take a turn for the better, but not easy right now, for sure. Enjoyed the news clips.
> Just saw your post about teaching and getting through to the problem children. I think your art day was perfect after a trip to the art museum. You were probably a gifted teacher and they don't make allowances for that. :roll: :thumbdown:
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ooops nearly hit send without typing! Have you read any more of Witi Ihimaera's writings?- he wrote the Whale Rider, and is one of our best living writers. Grew up down Gisborne way- Maori through and through- came through a lot of strife because although he married and had children, he decided he was gay.
> Keisha Castle -Hughes acted brilliantly for one so young. She had a child very young, but I am not sure that the relationship lasted- she declared that she has the diagnosis of Bi-polar disorder in the hopes that people might be encouraged to be more open about mental illnesses.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Other than the wind being bitterly cold all day, it I have had a good day. Have gotten most of my errands done. One small one left that I can have Jamie do later in the week. No baking yet but hoping to squeeze some in before bed. I am wanting to try out something that a friend says is to die for. Will post a receipt if I can get figure it out from the description.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

It's so interesting all the topics that are covered in a week here isn't it. And I learn so much. 
I had never even wondered what day I was born on but it turns out that I was born on a Tuesday, now my dad always called me Grace when I was a child as I was prone to tripping over my feet when running through the house, or running into something while running through the house. lol,  Wonder if that is the Grace it means?  
Prayers and positive energy going out to all who need it. 
I finished my socks last night, well, at 1am this morning, I'll post a pic later, now I have some sewing to do and want to get my Aunts sweater done. 
The girl I made the dead fish hat for, was wearing it in the grocery store the other day and a gentleman offered her $150 for it, I asked Marla if Stephanie said yes but she said no, she was too flabberghasted to think about it properly or she'd have gotten his phone number. lol, Don't think I'd have charged quite that much, but wow! lol
Okay, I'm off to get somethings accomplished, Marla and I got all the things done today that we needed to so now I just need to get some things done here.


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Julie,
> 
> I hope you know I meant no disrespect with my comment about wearing bright colors as opposed to black. We all have to grieve in our own way. I wore the sweater I had just finished to her memorial service. It is shades of red and she had helped me pick out the yarn.
> 
> I also tear up to Amazing Grace , How Great Thou Art and Rock of Ages which was my mom's favorite song and was sung at her funeral. I was 16 when she died at age 44.


That is very young to lose your mother- mine died at 75, when I was 39- so I guess I should feel fortunate!
No I did not feel any bad feelings about your comment- as I had said we all handle things differently- or many of us do. Mum being Mum, her favourite hymn almost certainly would have been in Welsh, or Maori. Mum only sang in church, because when she was four, she was cheeking an older boy, who picked up some horse dung and rammed it down her throat- Fortunately her mother was qualified as a Ward Sister, and was able to act promptly to save her little daughter- in those days (1914) Tetanus was a real problem- Mum had a shoulder that drooped because the surgeon had knicked a nerve during the operation. Her vocal chords must have been affected.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> As we were growing up, we did chores for the "privilege" of having a roof over our heads and food to eat. Then when we had our own paying jobs, a portion went to Mom for the 'common good" of the household --- that's why being a Saturday's child really describes me -- I've always had to work hard for a living. But, I don't remember ever being resentful or feel begrudgingly about it....it was what was necessary---and I've never ever regretted having had to work hard and have been appreciative of every job I've ever had...even those I didn't particularly liked..I'd just find a new one before I left the current one.


Goodness I did not mean to give the impression that I begrudged looking after the dogs. What I did find difficult was at High School level, having to prepare the evening meal when I got home- which always included a mountain of potatoes to be peeled- Alastair ate as much as the rest of us combined- then I had to turn around and wash the dishes, while my brothers played sillies with the tea towels, and 'farting' games under their armpits. It was hard to find the time to do my home work- and Mum did not seem very sympathetic.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Thursday's child here, with "far to go"! :lol: Do you think that means I'll get to the KAP one day....? :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> How lovely to think that autumn is so close- and after the firat two weeks of March we aren't likely to get prolonged or excessive heat. So almost done with it for this season- and still nothing nasty in the forecast.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> It seems no matter where you are minimum wages doesn't go far, I don't know how anyone could survive on it without help.
> We saw on the news last night where 5 politicians , from Minisota I think, were going to try to live on minimum wage for a week but not include housing, what a farse! If they don't include housing & still don't think they could afford to eat, how do they think regular folks do it? I think their plan is to prove it is impossible in an effort to get legislature to increase the wage.
> 
> Julie, those grocery prices are similar to here.


Oh dear oh deary me- not including the cost of housing- where do they think people live?
That is interesting that you pay around the same- they never show us conversions to Canada's currency (dollars?)


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: I agree that & spending $150 on jeans full of holes! Our schools make grade 11 & 12 do 40hrs volunteer work over 2 years as part of the ciriculum. There was a girl doing her time at the nursing home, she had on holey jeans & one of the old ladies was upset & wanted to buy her a pair of jeans she would not be hanging out of, the activity director had to tell the old lady the jeans were purchased that way :roll:
> I also don't understand how anyone can think it is attractive to have the crack of their butt showing!


and yet so many do it now!


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna, thank you. Have almost done the whole thing twice. I have had a few knots I couldn't release and had to cut and weave ends in and start anew. Hopefully I will get better with that as time goes on. Is that why people were talking about running the thread through something?


Someone has prolly already said try dropping your needle more often to untwist should help with the knots.


----------



## Designer1234

Darowil, the information thread is open now for the Pandas (Gypsy Cream) the pattern information is there

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239547-1.html

She has offered to reduce the pattern for a total of 3 weeks so this is a good time to read the above thread and go and buy it the pandas are soooo sweet and she designed the larger and smaller especially for us. Lots of interest - it is going to be successful.

Our section is not allowed to be involved in the selling of patterns- as the Designers'Pattern Shoppe is the place to do that, so the link to the information thread above and you can find out how to find the link to the pattern information there. that is why admin set it up-I agree l00% with that -

However -I am not allowed to post information there about our workshops or our information threads which is sort of silly as everyone asks questions about the up coming workshop there as our students went there from the information thread and others asked about it so I posted - my post was deleted without letting me know.That rule was decided by the managers.

Don't understand it as we publicize them often. Oh well, that now stops I guess.

I am considering not bothering to have workshops where the information about the workshop pattern from the designer costs anything. But then I am being just as difficult and the 3 workshops with Tamara and now Pat are so good. will have to see.

. -makes you wonder as my feeling is that we are all doing a service to KP members- (which is why I posted)

All the info about going there and finding out where to buy the pattern is at the above link. Pat (gypsy cream) is answering questions about yarn, eyes, etc. is at the above link. I do hope some of you will at least lurk. I think that is what I will do but those pandas are soo cute. I might decide to do a pink one for Hayley. will see.

Sorry for venting,

Especially frustrating as I have talked about their section on many occasions in a lot of my workshops- suggesting they go there to look for patterns designed by KP members and even given links to some I have seen. I will still do that as some of 
my friends from here post their patterns and some of the members are so talented and would do wonderful workshops. I am not sure whether I am allowed to contact those designers - will have to check with admin I guess. seems so silly.

Enough of that!

I am finally getting a perm. held off as I wanted to make sure it was long enough to make sure none of the old perm is still there. I look like heck-- will be so nice to have it curly again. So much easier to look after with my shoulder. My hair is so fine and it is getting thinner and thinner the older I get. I can't curl it myself as the curling iron is impossible to use with my right arm -just me.

I hope you all have had a good day. Darowil, your class seems to be coming along well. Glad you are learning how to do stuff- Rachel is an expert - she really knows what she is doing on the computer. I don't even try to solve problems.

I have read all the posts and hope tomorrow or the next day to go back and comment on each one that needs a comment. However if I can't - just know that I wish the best for all of you and I hope you are warm and cozy or not too warm, depending where you live.

I cant imagine why you would get a purple car Josephine! that is a surprise. I hope you can get a license plate that suggests mini me - or something to do with your wonderful talent. I 
do so enjoy your pictures and seeing your work. I can't wait to start your Mini Mee workshop this spring. It will be a good one.


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> Beautiful as always!
> Junek


I just realized how cleverly everyone has been to put their birthday wishes for Purplefi in _purple_. Oh, my! I'm impressed.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

I wonder if I can do it too

Yipee I tried once before  and did not get it right!


----------



## Bulldog

I have made it to page 60 reading backwards and page 20 reading forward, so sure I still am missing a lot but got to get off here for the evening.
Jynx, I would be looking at sock and scarf yarn to my hearts content. I have so enjoyed your pictures and so thrilled at last you and Gerri are doing a little something for yourselves. Well deserved and long overdue.
Josephine, I am late as usual. I don't know how to get the color but a Purple Happy Birthday from me! Wooohooo, a new car. Are you ever the lucky, sweet lady. So hope I will meet you someday.
Cathy, congrats on your tablet. Know you will enjoy it.
Caren, your friend is being lifted up by the prayer warriors already and she is wrapped in the wings of the Angels in loving comfort. I am so glad all your repairs and clean ups are done and so sorry you had to endure so much in such a short time.
Jeannette, what a cute little bolero. Ya'll all put me to shame with such beautiful work. I love the lace trim.
Will try and catch up more before I go to bed.
Jim and I are going to Jackson tomorrow after I have that mole removed from my back. We have gift cards to go eat and for one of the swanky movie theaters. Angie gave them to us. I think we will either see The Monument Men or Sole Survivor. Jim loves to watch those type movies and I will enjoy either one too. I don't do sc=fi and he doesn't either. I Love You All to the Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> We sang Amazing Grace when we held my father's funeral, at my suggestion- I have a bag pipe rendering of it that always reduces me to tears. I love, How Great Thou Art in both English and Maori- used to be able to belt it out- until I wrecked my vocal chords.


Taps on a bugle at a military funeral will do me in every time.

Amazing Grace on pipes works to the same effect. But then I always want to sing along with Judy Collins' rendition performed at a prison--slow and a capella. I can weep all the way through it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## purl2diva

Bulldog said:


> Jim and I are going to Jackson tomorrow after I have that mole removed from my back. We have gift cards to go eat and for one of the swanky movie theaters. Angie gave them to us. I think we will either see The Monument Men or Sole Survivor. Jim loves to watch those type movies and I will enjoy either one too. I don't do sc=fi and he doesn't either. I Love You All to the Moon and Back...Betty


We saw Monument Men last week and really enjoyed it.


----------



## purl2diva

Just took these breakfast cookies out of the oven and the house smells wonderful. They are a nice change from muffins or scones and are easy to pick up and eat on the fly.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Taps on a bugle at a military funeral will do me in every time.
> 
> Amazing Grace on pipes works to the same effect. But then I always want to sing along with Judy Collins' rendition performed at a prison--slow and a capella. I can weep all the way through it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


the Bagpipes playing anything (preferably with a good piper ,though! )... I don't know Judy Collins- don't think I have encountered her!


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Just took these breakfast cookies out of the oven and the house smells wonderful. They are a nice change from muffins or scones and are easy to pick up and eat on the fly.


Oh dear it is after 2 pm., and I've not yet made my lunch! I better do something!


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I suppose I should have counted Gypsycream's bear as a seaming project, but the yarn hid any seams and any flaws.
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments.


Thats one of the wonderful things with those yarns- they hide a multitude of sins.


----------



## jheiens

81brighteyes said:


> I don't understand this whenever I see it. Do you go back to that area and write something or just how does this work? It's confusing.


I suspect that it is a way to mark how far a poster has read when she next comes back. It enables you to go to your posts and find which page you were last on.

Look at the top of the Digest's pages and the last link is for your personal posts. Clicking on it will open to your list and the top one will the last post you made on KP.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

purl2diva said:


> Just took these breakfast cookies out of the oven and the house smells wonderful. They are a nice change from muffins or scones and are easy to pick up and eat on the fly.


Are you going to share your recipe? They look good.

So sorry you lost your mom at such a young age, my sister was only 16 when our mom died at 57, I was 25, cancer is such a horrid disease.

Shirley, those pandas are so cute. I bought my pattern but don't think will be able to knit yet when the workshop is on. I have made 4 of her huggable bears what a great designer she is.


----------



## Pup lover

Angelyaya5 said:


> Thank you all for your kind sentiments and your continued prayers. Love reading all the stories of our friends here at the Tea Party. Being an only child, I feel like I've gained loads of siblings I never had.Can you tell, I hated being an only child.Even at my age of 70, I still remember the loneliness.


Im with you Angelyaya, I'm an only lonley also and love all my unbiological sisters and brothers here! It stinks being an only child especially as we get older. IMHO


----------



## jheiens

Designer1234 said:


> Mondays child is fair of face,
> Tuesdays child is full of grace,
> Wednesdays child is full of woe,
> Thursdays child has far to go,
> Fridays child is loving and giving,
> Saturdays child works hard for his living,
> And the child that is born on the Sabbath day
> Is bonny and blithe, and good and gay.
> 
> Thursday's child and Friday's child certainly fit my DD2 and DD1 rather well. Wednesday's child seems to apply to me but never saw my life as full of woe.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

Hi Purple I'm sure Althea will be happy to share her birthday cake with you- even though it doesn't have any purple on it (you could pretned the oink is purple od course.


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure does, can't wait for it to come.
> 
> I keep meaning to ask, do any of you get the Taste of Home magazine recipe of the day? They send some really good ones & you don't need a store to make them. Here is the link, you can just look around or sign up for their daily recipe.
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/spaghetti-pie


DMIL has gotten us a subscription of this for 10 years or so lots of good receipts!


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> The store is Moxie, but it is in Taos, NM.... Found two great stores there. Here are a few shots from Moxie.


And you came with money in the bank? It looks wonderful.


----------



## jheiens

KateB said:


> Thursday's child here, with "far to go"! :lol: Do you think that means I'll get to the KAP one day....? :thumbup:


Oh, Kate, wouldn't that be lovely??

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

so nice to hear from Katy again isn't it Sam??


thewren said:


> katy - it is so good to hear from you - I've not done anything with the kidsilk haze - what kind of a pattern are you doing and with what size needles? I wasn't sure how to knit it - it is so fine but will make a great scarf. don't be a stranger now - we'll be looking for you to join us more often - please. and save a day for a yarn crawl in august. --- sam


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Martina. This is the kind of information I am looking for. I thought I would be learning cross stitch from the beginning in this class but it isn't a beginner's course. I'm searching You Tube also. Just finished another part, so I am moving forward. Separating the strands is good to know. Just heard about, hmmmm was it railroading. Where you put the needle in between the two threads. Supposed to keep the twist much less and make nicer stitches. The teacher did give me special attention, but since we are supposed to have it done this week, it's not like I can take it back in with my questions and I was out of town. I am loving it though, but ouch, for the neck. I need to be aware of how I am holding my head. Thanks loads Martina.


Even if you thought it was for beginners how like you it sounds- just jump in the water realise it is deeper than you thought panic and struggle a while and then swim to safety.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Hi Purple I'm sure Althea will be happy to share her birthday cake with you- even though it doesn't have any purple on it (you could pretned the oink is purple od course.


What a lovely cake.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Hi Purple I'm sure Althea will be happy to share her birthday cake with you- even though it doesn't have any purple on it (you could pretned the oink is purple od course.


What a cute cake.

I just got this in an email. Hard to believe people are so gullible

http://www.flixxy.com/michael-carbonaro-the-magic-clerk.htm#.UTwOkqWVdOQ


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Around here, half of them actually have to hold them up with one hand.... All the campaigns to stop this trend and they still remain... I've seen some strange fashions over the years... but underwear showing because pants are falling off is one of the weirdest and least attractive.


And th eother I went pas tone who hadn't even bothered to do up his fly- but of course the trousers are so down it doesn't matter anyway! (I must admit I did wonder what he may have been up tp as he also had his tshirt only half on as well) He was one a group one of whom had been kicked out of the cricket for playing up. And then they all got worked up (fortunately I wasn't 15 seconds longer getting there as I walked striaght past them in a confined area just as they started to carry on in the street (as I walked past I thought is this fun or soemthing about to erupt? But I had no real option at that point but to go on acting as if nothing was happening. A number of them ended up jumping the fence of the bridge onto the road and running across it, stopping in the middle to yell at the others or hit them. And this on one of the main roads out of the city. I rang David and said I think you had better pick me up just to be sure. They did head in another direction but decided that David on the way was better than talking to him if things had got worse.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a cute cake.
> 
> I just got this in an email. Hard to believe people are so gullible
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/michael-carbonaro-the-magic-clerk.htm#.UTwOkqWVdOQ


Now wouldn't one of those be wonderful though?


----------



## darowil

Tessadele said:


> I find the sight of young women bending over, showing the cheeks of their backside & the pair of elastic bands they call knickers even more off-putting. They don't seem to realise they've outgrown their pants. Lolol.
> 
> Tessa


I think that but thne remeber the fashion I was a teenager was much the same!


----------



## jheiens

Julie, Judy Collins was a '60s-'70s folk singer, sometime lover of Bob Dylan. She played guitar and had a lovely solo voice, clear and true. She did a concert at Folsom prison, I believe it was, during which she sang ''Amazing Grace'' unaccompanied in a very haunting rendition. It has always been my favorite one.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely....... We also knew a young lady with this debilitating disease. I would have thought a double lung transplant would have been a huge help. How long ago was that surgery and what is her name?


The problem with transplants is that the body often eventually rejects them- and I think this is what happened to this young girl (some last for a long time and others not long. Which is why they don't do transplants until there is no other option.)


----------



## Pup lover

Love the cat cake!!

Happy Birthday Purplefi and anyone else I have missed.

Prayers and comfort to all who are ill or recovering as well as to the ones who care for them.

I sorted through my material and parted with quite a bit that I did nt think I would realistically use now that I am knitting. Cleaned out one plastic bin and promptly put yarn in it so I dont have to worry about the cats etc

Sewed a baby blanket for cousin, and made 3 market bags. Hope to get a couple more done tomorrow have to take DS3 to Bloomington so not sure if I will have time. Oh well 3 weeks then I will have my free time back again and can work on more. Started the definitely diagonal scarf last night also. Will be able to work on that after work I hope. 

Oat and Wheat Dinner Rolls

2 1/2 to 3 1/2 cups whole wheat flour*
1/3 cup rolled oats
1/4 cup sugar**
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons active dry yeast
1 cup milk
3 tablespoons butter (or margarine)
1 egg

In large bowl, combine 1 cup of the flour, the oats, sugar (**I use about half this amount, as it is mainly to make the dough rise and I want to be sure it's eaten up by the yeast), salt, and yeast; blend well. Heat milk and butter to warm (not hot enough to steam). Add warm liquid and egg to flour mixture. Blend at low speed until moistened; beat 2 minutes at medium speed. By hand, stir in remaining flour until dough pulls cleanly away from sides of bowl (*I have never used the maximum amount of flour given; I add about 1/2 cup at a time until it's a soft dough pulling away from the bowl. You can also use 1/2 white all purpose flour and 1/2 wheat). 

On floured board, knead in 1/4 to 1/2 cup flour until dough is smooth and elastic. Place dough in greased bowl; cover with plastic wrap and a clean towel and let rise in warm place until light and doubled in size.

Grease 9-inch square pan. Punch down dough to remove all air bubbles. Divide dough into 16 pieces; shape into balls. Place in greased pan and cover with plastic wrap; let rise until light and doubled in size (they will smoosh together at this point in the pan). 

Heat oven to 375F. Uncover dough. If desired, combine one egg white and 1 tablespoon water; brush over rolls (I skip this part, as I like the tops softer). Bake at 375F for 20-30 minutes or until golden brown. Immediately remove from pan.

These are good with butter and honey

Sorlenna`s receipt


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> Even if you thought it was for beginners how like you it sounds- just jump in the water realise it is deeper than you thought panic and struggle a while and then swim to safety.


That does sound a perfect description of our Angora, doesn't it?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Julie, Judy Collins was a '60s-'70s folk singer, sometime lover of Bob Dylan. She played guitar and had a lovely solo voice, clear and true. She did a concert at Folsom prison, I believe it was, during which she sang ''Amazing Grace'' unaccompanied in a very haunting rendition. It has always been my favorite one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I am wondering if maybe my memory is at fault- I was quite into Folk Music when in my late teens, early twenties. However without my collection of vinyls I have nothing to refer back to. Had some quite obscure Paul Simon recordings- pre Garfunkel- Dylan of course was the bench mark, One name that has cropped up in my memory is Buffy Sainte Marie. I love how she played the mouth harp.


----------



## jheiens

Pup lover said:


> These are good with butter and honey
> 
> Isn't just about any bread-type food, Dawn?
> 
> Ohio joy


----------



## darowil

purl2diva said:


> Julie,
> 
> I hope you know I meant no disrespect with my comment about wearing bright colors as opposed to black. We all have to grieve in our own way. I wore the sweater I had just finished to her memorial service. It is shades of red and she had helped me pick out the yarn.
> 
> I also tear up to Amazing Grace , How Great Thou Art and Rock of Ages which was my mom's favorite song and was sung at her funeral. I was 16 when she died at age 44.


I wore a bright jumper with bright coloured parrots on it to my sisters funeral. She loved birds and especially parrots. I had knitted it for her so took it for me and thought it was apt for her funeral. Prior to falling pregnant and then getting ill she had worked at the Zoo as a bird keeper so they were a signifcant part of her life. I've posted it here before but why not again?
And now I must put everything in the car and head out.


----------



## pammie1234

Pup lover said:


> If no-one has answered, which they probably have, it is a receipt that Sorlenna posted a few months (?) ago. I will send it to you if no one else has yet.


So far no one has posted the recipe. I still have some pages to go, but if yours is handy, I would love it. You can PM me or I will send you my home email, whichever is best for you.


----------



## pammie1234

Pup Lover, I just saw the recipe. Thanks for sharing it.

Happy Birthday, Purple! I hope you had a fantastic day.

Prayers to all in need. I also appreciate the prayers for my friend, Kirk. I think there is more than just the one tumor. It seems like he has a spot on his lung. I'm not sure what they are going to do as far as treatment. They did mention that they could treat the lung. Sounds pretty bad. I hope to learn more later.

I am caught up, but know that I'll be behind again tomorrow! We are such a talkative group. Tomorrow, the kindergarten classes are going to one of the high schools to see a play. It should be fun. I don't know the play yet, but it will probably be a cute one that the kids will like.

Until tomorrow, hugs to all!


----------



## RookieRetiree

My comments were only based on telling like it was at my house....I think it goes to show that we all have many shared experiences!



Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness I did not mean to give the impression that I begrudged looking after the dogs. What I did find difficult was at High School level, having to prepare the evening meal when I got home- which always included a mountain of potatoes to be peeled- Alastair ate as much as the rest of us combined- then I had to turn around and wash the dishes, while my brothers played sillies with the tea towels, and 'farting' games under their armpits. It was hard to find the time to do my home work- and Mum did not seem very sympathetic.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Enjoy your time in Jackson. Monument Men is one I want to see....let us know how you like it.



Bulldog said:


> I have made it to page 60 reading backwards and page 20 reading forward, so sure I still am missing a lot but got to get off here for the evening.
> Jynx, I would be looking at sock and scarf yarn to my hearts content. I have so enjoyed your pictures and so thrilled at last you and Gerri are doing a little something for yourselves. Well deserved and long overdue.
> Josephine, I am late as usual. I don't know how to get the color but a Purple Happy Birthday from me! Wooohooo, a new car. Are you ever the lucky, sweet lady. So hope I will meet you someday.
> Cathy, congrats on your tablet. Know you will enjoy it.
> Caren, your friend is being lifted up by the prayer warriors already and she is wrapped in the wings of the Angels in loving comfort. I am so glad all your repairs and clean ups are done and so sorry you had to endure so much in such a short time.
> Jeannette, what a cute little bolero. Ya'll all put me to shame with such beautiful work. I love the lace trim.
> Will try and catch up more before I go to bed.
> Jim and I are going to Jackson tomorrow after I have that mole removed from my back. We have gift cards to go eat and for one of the swanky movie theaters. Angie gave them to us. I think we will either see The Monument Men or Sole Survivor. Jim loves to watch those type movies and I will enjoy either one too. I don't do sc=fi and he doesn't either. I Love You All to the Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## RookieRetiree

I used to be the Taps player at funerals and at the Memorial Day and Veterans Day celebrations, but I still get choked up when I hear them played. Hearing them at Arlington Cemetery was the most poignant.



jheiens said:


> Taps on a bugle at a military funeral will do me in every time.
> 
> Amazing Grace on pipes works to the same effect. But then I always want to sing along with Judy Collins' rendition performed at a prison--slow and a capella. I can weep all the way through it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

They do look yummy -- I'll have to make them.



purl2diva said:


> Just took these breakfast cookies out of the oven and the house smells wonderful. They are a nice change from muffins or scones and are easy to pick up and eat on the fly.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Althea has to love it!!! Great job!



darowil said:


> Hi Purple I'm sure Althea will be happy to share her birthday cake with you- even though it doesn't have any purple on it (you could pretned the oink is purple od course.


----------



## purl2diva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you going to share your recipe? They look good.
> 
> So sorry you lost your mom at such a young age, my sister was only 16 when our mom died at 57, I was 25, cancer is such a horrid


Will post the recipe tomorrow.

My mom died of TB. She became sick right after I was born. She had one lung removed and was in a TB sanitarium until I was five. She was never was really well after that.


----------



## RookieRetiree

There are quite a few of her songs/videos on YouTube and will quickly rekindle your memories....she has an unmistakable and very memorable voice.



Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering if maybe my memory is at fault- I was quite into Folk Music when in my late teens, early twenties. However without my collection of vinyls I have nothing to refer back to. Had some quite obscure Paul Simon recordings- pre Garfunkel- Dylan of course was the bench mark, One name that has cropped up in my memory is Buffy Sainte Marie. I love how she played the mouth harp.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love that jumper...and a great tribute to your sister.



darowil said:


> I wore a bright jumper with bright coloured parrots on it to my sisters funeral. She loved birds and especially parrots. I had knitted it for her so took it for me and thought it was apt for her funeral. Prior to falling pregnant and then getting ill she had worked at the Zoo as a bird keeper so they were a signifcant part of her life. I've posted it here before but why not again?
> And now I must put everything in the car and head out.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Many prayers....& hugs.



pammie1234 said:


> Pup Lover, I just saw the recipe. Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Purple! I hope you had a fantastic day.
> 
> Prayers to all in need. I also appreciate the prayers for my friend, Kirk. I think there is more than just the one tumor. It seems like he has a spot on his lung. I'm not sure what they are going to do as far as treatment. They did mention that they could treat the lung. Sounds pretty bad. I hope to learn more later.
> 
> I am caught up, but know that I'll be behind again tomorrow! We are such a talkative group. Tomorrow, the kindergarten classes are going to one of the high schools to see a play. It should be fun. I don't know the play yet, but it will probably be a cute one that the kids will like.
> 
> Until tomorrow, hugs to all!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering if maybe my memory is at fault- I was quite into Folk Music when in my late teens, early twenties. However without my collection of vinyls I have nothing to refer back to. Had some quite obscure Paul Simon recordings- pre Garfunkel- Dylan of course was the bench mark, One name that has cropped up in my memory is Buffy Sainte Marie. I love how she played the mouth harp.


I just saw in the paper that Buffy St. Marie will have a concert in Lloydminster 60 miles from here next month. I saw Bob Dylan there last year but was disappointed as he played new music, not the old familiar stuff.


----------



## Pup lover

jheiens said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are good with butter and honey
> 
> Isn't just about any bread-type food, Dawn?
> 
> Ohio joy
> 
> 
> 
> I quite agree Joy, that was part of Sorlennas original post lol they are wonderful rolls!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pup lover said:


> I quite agree Joy, that was part of Sorlennas original post lol they are wonderful rolls!!


Thanks for posting the recipe, I'll try them soon as I have 2 hands again.
I love fresh buns with butter & honey.

Darowil, love the parrots.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering if maybe my memory is at fault- I was quite into Folk Music when in my late teens, early twenties. However without my collection of vinyls I have nothing to refer back to. Had some quite obscure Paul Simon recordings- pre Garfunkel- Dylan of course was the bench mark, One name that has cropped up in my memory is Buffy Sainte Marie. I love how she played the mouth harp.


She is a Canadian First Nations activist or was. She still sings in Canada- I heard her on a program about 6 months ago. I have always loved her voice. She played the mouth harp on that Canadian TV program. I think it was the on the CBC (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation. I heard her sing in person about 20 years ago - she played so many well known pieces on the harp.

I will find out more about her. Shirley

Information about her is at the following link

www.facebook.com/buffysaintemarie

She will be playing in Saskatoon in March from the looks of things Bonnie-- very good artist and Indian rights activists. I have always been a big fan of hers. Was she one of the stars in the opening ceremonies in Vancouver Olympics? Pat thinks she was and I think that is quite possible.

She plays the harp so beautifully- I love the Indian music and we have some excellent entertainers who keep their heritage in the forefront. Bonnie was at a show recently.


----------



## nittergma

Still playing 'catch up' I love the pics of the stormy skies. And a happy ( belated ) birthday to Glennys2! I don't know where the days have gone it seems I've been so busy but not sure with what! 
Continue prayers for our son, he is in a recovery clinic and is headed for a new place to live. Hope he turns his life around.
I've tried hush puppies (food) and tongue sandwiches too and don't care for either one.
I'm headed to bed soon. Good night all. nittergma


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> My comments were only based on telling like it was at my house....I think it goes to show that we all have many shared experiences!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> There are quite a few of her songs/videos on YouTube and will quickly rekindle your memories....she has an unmistakable and very memorable voice.


I must learn how to find things on YouTube- I am very hap-hazard with it so far!


----------



## Designer1234

nittergma said:


> Continue prayers for our son, he is in a recovery clinic and is headed for a new place to live. Hope he turns his life around.
> nittergma


I pray for him Nittergma -- we had a son who managed off and on, and tried so hard. We lost him to esophageal cancer which was from smoking which is an addiction. Rob fought his demons all his life from grade 9 on - he was drug clean l0 years but never completely alcohol free although he kept a job for those years, but then got caught up again.

I know your pain so well. I will keep you and him in my special Prayers. Only the parents of a troubled child who cannotwin the fightover his or her demons can know what pain it causes to all members of the family. It still is something I will never completely get over. Such a smart, wonderful person who never beat his addictions completely. He was my first born and we were so connected.I believe it is inherited by some in each generation of some families. It goes back at least one person as far back as my Great Grandfather. sooo sad and so difficult to overcome.

Please know I Pray for him and I Pray that you are okay. No one wants that for their child.

I think a Prayer circle would be a needed thing here -- ask me how I know. I don't talk about this much - once again my 
deep feelings are coming out on this wonderful tea party. You have all changed my life.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw in the paper that Buffy St. Marie will have a concert in Lloydminster 60 miles from here next month. I saw Bob Dylan there last year but was disappointed as he played new music, not the old familiar stuff.


At the distance we are, that is another, Wow! Although we have just had a visit from Bruce Springstein- not quite the same genre!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wishing all the best for your son.....I do like hush puppies---but only home-made ones-- much prefer corn fritters, but haven't been eating much if any fried foods for a very long time.



nittergma said:


> Still playing 'catch up' I love the pics of the stormy skies. And a happy ( belated ) birthday to Glennys2! I don't know where the days have gone it seems I've been so busy but not sure with what!
> Continue prayers for our son, he is in a recovery clinic and is headed for a new place to live. Hope he turns his life around.
> I've tried hush puppies (food) and tongue sandwiches too and don't care for either one.
> I'm headed to bed soon. Good night all. nittergma


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> She is a Canadian First Nations activist or was. She still sings in Canada- I heard her on a program about 6 months ago. I have always loved her voice. She played the mouth harp on that Canadian TV program. I think it was the on the CBC (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation. I heard her sing in person about 20 years ago - she played so many well known pieces on the harp.
> 
> I will find out more about her. Shirley
> 
> Information about her is at the following link
> 
> www.facebook.com/buffysaintemarie
> 
> She will be playing in Saskatoon in March from the looks of things Bonnie-- very good artist and Indian rights activists. I have always been a big fan of hers. Was she one of the stars in the opening ceremonies in Vancouver Olympics? Pat thinks she was and I think that is quite possible.
> 
> She plays the harp so beautifully- I love the Indian music and we have some excellent entertainers who keep their heritage in the forefront. Bonnie was at a show recently.


I did know she is a First Nations person! thank you so much for the link- I must bookmark that!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayer circle started!



Designer1234 said:


> I pray for him Nittergma -- we had a son who managed off and on, and tried so hard. We lost him to esophageal cancer which was from smoking which is an addiction. Rob fought his demons all his life from grade 9 on - he was drug clean l0 years but never completely alcohol free although he kept a job for those years, but then got caught up again.
> 
> I know your pain so well. I will keep you and him in my special Prayers. Only the parents of a troubled child who cannotwin the fightover his or her demons can know what pain it causes to all members of the family. It still is something I will never completely get over. Such a smart, wonderful person who never beat his addictions completely. He was my first born and we were so connected.I believe it is inherited by some in each generation of some families. It goes back at least one person as far back as my Great Grandfather. sooo sad and so difficult to overcome.
> 
> Please know I Pray for him and I Pray that you are okay. No one wants that for their child.
> 
> I think a Prayer circle would be a needed thing here -- ask me how I know. I don't talk about this much - once again my
> deep feelings are coming out on this wonderful tea party. You have all changed my life.


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday purplefi - have a great day. eat lots of cake. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and thank you for your birthday wishes.
> Had a great time at the yarn fair yesterday, didn't spent too much money but got some lovely ideas and have arranged local visits to goat/angora rabbit and alpaca farms for WI group.
> The freeform crochet workshop was fun and I came home absoltely shattered but in a nice way.
> WIKnit wits here this morning and then pick up new car afterlunch, told the saleman I wanted it gift wrapped in purple!
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Here's a photo of Monday's child.....


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> One of my dearest friends has just been diagnosed with a brain tumor. Two years ago, he had what they called Bells Palsy. But since it never got better, they did an MRI and discovered a mass. It is pretty sad. It is inoperable, and he will undergo radiation and chemotherapy. I have heard that it is in the brain stem, so really sounds hopeless. He is only 65. Please pray for my friend, Kirk.


Oh, Pammie, my dear. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, Kirk...especially hits home with us since our dear Charlotte just passed from a tumor! I will keep him in prayer that the treatment won't be too hard on him and with God's will, he'll survive. And I'll pray also for comfort for you.
Hugs,
Junek[/quote]

From me too please...


----------



## iamsam

I here - just reading and not saying much - trying to get caught up - prayers and healing energy for those hurting and healing and those that won't have a chance to heal. I do question god at times and ask if he knows what he is doing - there are so many that should already be dead - and I could make a list - and then he allows his little children to suffer. makes no sense to me - never had - never will - my faith is not that strong.

gary put my new chair together - very comfy - the new table is working well - now I just have to make some storage somewhere and all will be well.

don't think in got above 22° today - was very windy which made it feel worse.

took the grandboys to see the lego movie tonight (free popcorn on Mondays) - we all decided it was way too salty - burned the lips - the movie was good - I don't think the boys got the story line but they enjoyed it none the less. the animation was good and the 3-d was great - haven't seen a 3-d movie since the "house of wax" back in the early 50's.

I am determined to get caught up tonight - even dvr'd "the blacklist" so haven't had the tv on since jeopardy. the present champion grates my nerves.

later --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, didn't go to her show, she's in Lloydminster on March, it was Bob Dylan I saw.



Designer1234 said:


> She is a Canadian First Nations activist or was. She still sings in Canada- I heard her on a program about 6 months ago. I have always loved her voice. She played the mouth harp on that Canadian TV program. I think it was the on the CBC (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation. I heard her sing in person about 20 years ago - she played so many well known pieces on the harp.
> 
> I will find out more about her. Shirley
> 
> Information about her is at the following link
> 
> www.facebook.com/buffysaintemarie
> 
> She will be playing in Saskatoon in March from the looks of things Bonnie-- very good artist and Indian rights activists. I have always been a big fan of hers. Was she one of the stars in the opening ceremonies in Vancouver Olympics? Pat thinks she was and I think that is quite possible.
> 
> She plays the harp so beautifully- I love the Indian music and we have some excellent entertainers who keep their heritage in the forefront. Bonnie was at a show recently.


----------



## iamsam

you think? --- sam


darowil said:


> After 4 hours sleep last night I could do with some I guess- not that I have noticed it. Actually maybe that is why I have felt drained!


----------



## purl2diva

Another prayer request. My DDIL, Brenda, as I've mentioned before suffers from rheumatoid arthritis. All previous medicines no longer are effective. Tomorrow, she will start a new one. It will be an eight hour infusion. Please pray that she can tolerate the process, that she does not have serious side effects and that it gives her relief from the pain. She is very nervous about this.

Thank you so much.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi there, well we have had another lovely day today 32c. Cool change coming though and 21c tomorrow and for a few more days. They say the really hot weather has finished... I wonder as we usually get the odd 40ish day sometimes through March. Nice and quiet here this afternoon, have just been pottering around doing bits and pieces. I have silverside cooking for dinner tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591

nittergma said:


> Still playing 'catch up' I love the pics of the stormy skies. And a happy ( belated ) birthday to Glennys2! I don't know where the days have gone it seems I've been so busy but not sure with what!
> Continue prayers for our son, he is in a recovery clinic and is headed for a new place to live. Hope he turns his life around.
> I've tried hush puppies (food) and tongue sandwiches too and don't care for either one.
> I'm headed to bed soon. Good night all. nittergma


I hope you son does well at the clinic & manages to defeat his addiction.


----------



## sugarsugar

purl2diva said:


> Another prayer request. My DDIL, Brenda, as I've mentioned before suffers from rheumatoid arthritis. All previous medicines no longer are effective. Tomorrow, she will start a new one. It will be an eight hour infusion. Please pray that she can tolerate the process, that she does not have serious side effects and that it gives her relief from the pain. She is very nervous about this.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Oh the poor thing... will be thinking of her. I do hope she gets relief.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Hi Purple I'm sure Althea will be happy to share her birthday cake with you- even though it doesn't have any purple on it (you could pretned the oink is purple od course.


LOL!! David was looking over my arm at the computer and said, yummy looking cat. I think it's a winner, cute too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Great looking cookies and love the parrot jumper, I do remember seeing it before, but it's so pretty, they look like they could fly off.


----------



## Southern Gal

hi guys.......... i haven't been on in ever so long. i have missed all the chit chat so much. i have popped in to read along every wk, but seemed not to have time to really get into the mix. My niece is finally up and around and doing very well. bj and i both were down with a mild case of flu i guess. it was during the last big ice and snow we had last month, bj missed 2 days of work and went to the dr., me i just kept taking benydryl and the ibprophens to help with the achy joints and bones. i lived on hot jasmine tea and honey for the longest, i think because bj workes at the hospital and i was in and out so much staying with niece we just breathed in one to many germs. an older lady friend of mine is now sick with it and i called to check on her today, as she wasn't at Tai Chi, she was talking about all her joints hurting from this mess, she said even her teeth hurt, and they weren't even her real teeth, i thought that was funny.
i have the ugliest living room now, i am in the middle of stripping the wall paper, and wow, i gotta finish it, i have gone to far now. i have several projects going on in the house, i am still knitting and got back into my watercolor painting again. but i do that from time to time. sassafrase are you still enjoying it also?
i think i am going to start doing a stash buster afghan using the pattern that was talking about in the past month, where you just keep adding on the squares as you go, and there are no sewing to it. 
i am now cleaning 20 hrs a wk at the church, i took over the fellowship hall and kitchen and classrooms along the gym area, so as i told my cousin, let me break that down for you, i now clean 12 commodes, 3 urinals, 12 sinks a couple times a wk, (and yes, i am the one who hates to clean bathrooms...........ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! but when the older gentleman fell on the ice and broke his ribs, and had to give it up, i felt like this was a answer to my prayers, i needed some more income, but sure didn't want to punch a clock again, so i felt like this was an answer. so i am going to get off her now, and try to catch some sleep. we had such nice weather for a few days, and now i think we are in for some more winter stuff. i am so over it. later guys


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayer circle started!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

after fifty one should wear bright colors. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, Tessa, you old flatterer! Maybe I will try to brighten my 'wardrobe' a little- I went through a phase of buying only black, so I could mourn my Mwyffanwy.


----------



## Poledra65

purl2diva said:


> Another prayer request. My DDIL, Brenda, as I've mentioned before suffers from rheumatoid arthritis. All previous medicines no longer are effective. Tomorrow, she will start a new one. It will be an eight hour infusion. Please pray that she can tolerate the process, that she does not have serious side effects and that it gives her relief from the pain. She is very nervous about this.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Prayers going up, I certainly hope that new treatment helps.


----------



## Poledra65

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys.......... i haven't been on in ever so long. i have missed all the chit chat so much. i have popped in to read along every wk, but seemed not to have time to really get into the mix. My niece is finally up and around and doing very well. bj and i both were down with a mild case of flu i guess. it was during the last big ice and snow we had last month, bj missed 2 days of work and went to the dr., me i just kept taking benydryl and the ibprophens to help with the achy joints and bones. i lived on hot jasmine tea and honey for the longest, i think because bj workes at the hospital and i was in and out so much staying with niece we just breathed in one to many germs. an older lady friend of mine is now sick with it and i called to check on her today, as she wasn't at Tai Chi, she was talking about all her joints hurting from this mess, she said even her teeth hurt, and they weren't even her real teeth, i thought that was funny.
> i have the ugliest living room now, i am in the middle of stripping the wall paper, and wow, i gotta finish it, i have gone to far now. i have several projects going on in the house, i am still knitting and got back into my watercolor painting again. but i do that from time to time. sassafrase are you still enjoying it also?
> i think i am going to start doing a stash buster afghan using the pattern that was talking about in the past month, where you just keep adding on the squares as you go, and there are no sewing to it.
> i am now cleaning 20 hrs a wk at the church, i took over the fellowship hall and kitchen and classrooms along the gym area, so as i told my cousin, let me break that down for you, i now clean 12 commodes, 3 urinals, 12 sinks a couple times a wk, (and yes, i am the one who hates to clean bathrooms...........ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! but when the older gentleman fell on the ice and broke his ribs, and had to give it up, i felt like this was a answer to my prayers, i needed some more income, but sure didn't want to punch a clock again, so i felt like this was an answer. so i am going to get off her now, and try to catch some sleep. we had such nice weather for a few days, and now i think we are in for some more winter stuff. i am so over it. later guys


So glad things are on the upswing for you, and fabulous about the cleaning at church, not the actual cleaning part, but the income from it part.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks She really is an inspiration to so many. Including her brother who qualified for extra help with his. He gave up his treatments so she would have a fighting chance.


They sound like a very special family. I hope she will improve.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> after fifty one should wear bright colors. --- sam


I fully agree!! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

look at those braids of roving. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> The store is Moxie, but it is in Taos, NM.... Found two great stores there. Here are a few shots from Moxie.


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Another prayer request. My DDIL, Brenda, as I've mentioned before suffers from rheumatoid arthritis. All previous medicines no longer are effective. Tomorrow, she will start a new one. It will be an eight hour infusion. Please pray that she can tolerate the process, that she does not have serious side effects and that it gives her relief from the pain. She is very nervous about this.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Will do!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, well we have had another lovely day today 32c. Cool change coming though and 21c tomorrow and for a few more days. They say the really hot weather has finished... I wonder as we usually get the odd 40ish day sometimes through March. Nice and quiet here this afternoon, have just been pottering around doing bits and pieces. I have silverside cooking for dinner tonight.


Bet there is a good smell coming from your kitchen!


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys.......... i haven't been on in ever so long. i have missed all the chit chat so much. i have popped in to read along every wk, but seemed not to have time to really get into the mix. My niece is finally up and around and doing very well. bj and i both were down with a mild case of flu i guess. it was during the last big ice and snow we had last month, bj missed 2 days of work and went to the dr., me i just kept taking benydryl and the ibprophens to help with the achy joints and bones. i lived on hot jasmine tea and honey for the longest, i think because bj workes at the hospital and i was in and out so much staying with niece we just breathed in one to many germs. an older lady friend of mine is now sick with it and i called to check on her today, as she wasn't at Tai Chi, she was talking about all her joints hurting from this mess, she said even her teeth hurt, and they weren't even her real teeth, i thought that was funny.
> i have the ugliest living room now, i am in the middle of stripping the wall paper, and wow, i gotta finish it, i have gone to far now. i have several projects going on in the house, i am still knitting and got back into my watercolor painting again. but i do that from time to time. sassafrase are you still enjoying it also?
> i think i am going to start doing a stash buster afghan using the pattern that was talking about in the past month, where you just keep adding on the squares as you go, and there are no sewing to it.
> i am now cleaning 20 hrs a wk at the church, i took over the fellowship hall and kitchen and classrooms along the gym area, so as i told my cousin, let me break that down for you, i now clean 12 commodes, 3 urinals, 12 sinks a couple times a wk, (and yes, i am the one who hates to clean bathrooms...........ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! but when the older gentleman fell on the ice and broke his ribs, and had to give it up, i felt like this was a answer to my prayers, i needed some more income, but sure didn't want to punch a clock again, so i felt like this was an answer. so i am going to get off her now, and try to catch some sleep. we had such nice weather for a few days, and now i think we are in for some more winter stuff. i am so over it. later guys


Boy! that would not be my favourite task! Glad your niece is improving, Hope the flu does not cling to long- and great to hear from you again, Donna!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Katy! Paris, London oh my!!! What fun.... And a lovely scarf this will be nice job!


KatyNora said:


> Thanks, Sam. Do you know when in August you're going to be here? I'll be out of town a big portion of the month, as DD and I will be celebrating my 70th birthday -- in London!!!!!!! O.M.G.!! One of my sisters took our Mom to London for her 70th 20-some years ago, and DD thought it might be a good tradition to follow. We'll be in Paris first and then London, but my actual birthday will be in London. But I'm calm. Really! Really!! *I'M CALM!!!!* ...sort of... :lol:
> 
> As for the scarf, I'm using the pattern from the label - seed stitch borders and stockinette center on US8/5.0mm needles, just letting the Kaffe Fassett colors make it unique. It's simple, but requires full attention. I dropped a stitch early on and it was disastrous! I'm about half-way through the 50 g. ball now and it looks like the final scarf will block to about 12 inches by 70+ inches.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> after fifty one should wear bright colors. --- sam


Not completely convinced!


----------



## iamsam

why did you have it stolen? ---- sam



angelam said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Josephine. Hope you had a good day! A new car is not a bad birthday present to receive! I once had a car, the colour was called Dark Aubergine. Sounds very like yours. I loved that car.......until I had it stolen! Never been heard of since!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> I'm caught up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There is hope for me yet. lol
> Well, I got a new set of pots and pans on Friday at Sams club, a 14 piece set of Stainless steel from Cuisinart, $149. I set my limit at $150 and did a lot of comparison shopping and the best price I found for good cookware, the set one piece less anywhere else was going for $450, no way am I paying that much if I can get away with it. My other cookware was in really bad shape,the enamal was chipping of the enameled cast iron into food, so now cooking is fun again, yay!!!! My needs are really few, good yarn, good coffee, and good cookware. lol Well, I guess I have a few more needs than that and definitely more wants, but those will do for now.


Great buy. DH does the cooking in this house and has some very nice pans... all with a Teflon or some such coating inside. I much prefer to have pans without the coating so have squirreled away a few for when I want to make something. Enjoy...


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> I've never had corn bread.


~~~Oohhhh...so sorry. Grab the opportunity as soon as you can! It's SO yummy....hot with fresh butter! mmmmmmmmmmmm :!: :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ENJOY!


----------



## Dreamweaver

martina said:


> Prayers for all in need. It has been a quiet day here, I think I am getting a cold. My sister who lives a long way from me has got either shingles or a skin infection or both around her ear and is in a lot of pain. She was given meds. To cover all the symptoms yesterday but is in a lot of pain and is exhausted from lack of sleep. So please include her in your prayers.
> No knitting for me today, off to have a shower and to get some dinner. Take care all.
> A meet up in London would be good. We will have to try and arrange this.


Healing vibes to you and to your sister. I hope it is not shingles. Mom had that and it was so very painful. I hope that she is given pain meds sleeping aide if this continues much longer....


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks She really is an inspiration to so many. Including her brother who qualified for extra help with his. He gave up his treatments so she would have a fighting chance.


Her brother also has it? Will add him to my prayers. How is it that he has to give something up for her to have a better chance? Surely they both are covered by the same insurance and each has their own merits... What a difficult time for the whole family.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Her brother also has CF, I can only imagine the daily challenges. She had the lung transplants a few years ago. Her body has only now decided to reject them. These are her final days, she has been strong for so long. Scary time for sure seems how no one knows exactly how many days she has left.


How very, very sad. I will pray for comfort in her remaining days. She has already accepted with great grace. I do hope her brother will be able to restart his treatments and continue to battle.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> just finished page twelve so I have a bit to make up - but I have my computer back and it is working great.
> 
> on the way home from ron's yesterday I stopped at office max. I have been wanting to get rid of the card table my monitor was on - the table was uneven and took up way too much room. I bought a table with chrome legs - the legs are in a X like a picnic table but they are offset so the that top catelevers a little out over them. it is 43x21.5" which is what I wanted - it doesn't take up a lot of room but there is still enough room for everything I need on top. the only downer is that it is black. lol will show every kitty hair.
> 
> sam


Put a cloth on it and then you can launder it.... OR just cover every inch with stuff...... Glad the computer is acting proper now.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> No they swim in the heated pool, the pond is strictly for the trout and other wildlife. They do row around in the row boat occasionally. I sit and dangle my feet in on warm days or when I just need to think. Not overly fond of the heated pool. Grew up swimming in Lake Ontario, chilly but refreshing.


We always took our vacation at a cottage at Lake Michigan. It was always the last weeks of August so the water would be a LITTLE warmer... Could have fooled me. I still like cooler water to feel refreshed.


----------



## iamsam

it is lovely - and she is lovely - we have such a good time on our yarn crawls. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> so nice to hear from Katy again isn't it Sam??


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> I was talking with a friend on the phone, when the mobile went- just on 8-30 this morning. When I rang back it turned out to be the Orthopaedics Team- they want me in on Wednesday Afternoon, for my initial assessment. It will be interesting to get their judgement on whether surgery is a possibility, or necessary. Bit short notice, but nothing organised that cannot be worked around.


Glad they are going to see you so you know how to plan.


----------



## AZ Sticks

pacer said:


> If you don't mind sewing the arms then the 5 hour and the sweater that I make, can be done on straight needles. That is the only sewing of seams on these two sweaters.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds like you have the girls covered!! The yarn really is fun...


RookieRetiree said:


> I think I bought 3 skeins in the peach, pink, mint, acqua and purple so should be set for a while -- I think I have both jacquards and florals...I love how the yarn does the work when you use the right patterns.
> 
> When I was at DS's, I was changing A and she could see through the clear glass dresser drawer in baby's room and saw the black/white and asked for her comfies----I couldn't see denying her...it was so cute and funny. Her Mom admitted that she was trying to hide them, but thought it was pretty funny that she would think she could hide them from A in a clear drawer---I think they're now on the bottom of a drawer...but knowing A, she'll be asking for them.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> There are crazy people everywhere!
> Junek


~~~I guess so!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> you must not have read all of last weeks - some of us encouraged you to buy the leather jacket - sort of as a gift to you from you for standing firm where your mother and brothers are concerned - hope you bought it - if not - run real fast before the store closes. --- sam


I DID read all of your encouragement. Unfortunately, my only shopping day, I was on foot and way too far to go.... I DID get some very nice yarn though and some gifts for the family.... Also have a chance to have some shipped when I break down and decide to get it!!

Speaking of mom... I have held firm.. Brother was supposed to be here yesterday (Sunday) but had a problem and did not make it. Guess who called tonight? I know mom did not even remember we were out of town and should not have been back yet. She had been freezing all day and in bed to stay warm.... but waited until 8:15 to call. The gas company closes at 8. I thought she may have forgotten to pay bill... but called the automated line and she was up to date. we went down and there was no problem at all. She just didn't know how to set the temp... though she seemed to know. It was set on 67. We set it higher and waited to make sure the house was comfortable. She is also out of most foods.... so I told her I would pick up a few things. Still not going to take her shopping... just a waste of time... and the weather is bad the next few days. I must take her for eye shot on Thurs... Maybe brother will be able to come down by then but not counting on it..... I wonder if she could have called anyone else if we had not been home. I don't think so, even though she has the numbers. She had not opened one piece of mail.. just can't go through it any more... Actually, that may be a good thing so I can throw out all the solicitations for donations....


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> In Scotland we can buy potted hough (also known as potted heid) in the butcher's, which sounds similar to your souse. In the 1910 census my GGF's occupation was listed as 'potted heid salesman'!
> 
> Potted Meat Ingredients
> One piece of meaty shin bone, ie the beef hough that you should ask the butcher to crack.
> One bay leaf, a wee pinch of cayenne, ground spice and salt and pepper.
> 
> Recipe For Potted Hough
> Place the ingredients into a large pan and cover with water.
> Bring to the boil and then simmer for about four to six hours.
> Sieve the liquid into a separate pan and keep the bone, meat and gelatin in the original pan. Set aside to cool down and then skim off the fat from the surface.
> Mince, shred or chop the mixture as finely as possible then return to the drained liquid, ie the stock. Some chefs like to add more seasoning of salt and pepper at this stage of cooking. Boil for a further quarter of an hour.
> Place into each mould and place in the fridge to chill.
> 
> Serve the potted hough with oatcakes, on hot toast or your favourite bread.
> The book Scots Cooking: The Best Traditional and Contemporary Scottish Recipes by Sue Lawrence recommends eating it with salad or bread and remembers her mother serving it to the family in summer with new potatoes and vegetables such as cabbage or turnips.


~~~How do you pronounce " hough & heid ?


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> is mistletoe a parasite that it kills the cottonwoods? --- sam


It is a parasite and certainly doesn't help any tree where it takes up residence. It is wonderful to go harvest though....


----------



## iamsam

our prayer warriors make quite a dynamic prayer circle and we have seen their results - believe me - there are many prayers being offered for you son nittergma - and they won't stop. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I pray for him Nittergma -- we had a son who managed off and on, and tried so hard. We lost him to esophageal cancer which was from smoking which is an addiction. Rob fought his demons all his life from grade 9 on - he was drug clean l0 years but never completely alcohol free although he kept a job for those years, but then got caught up again.
> 
> I know your pain so well. I will keep you and him in my special Prayers. Only the parents of a troubled child who cannotwin the fightover his or her demons can know what pain it causes to all members of the family. It still is something I will never completely get over. Such a smart, wonderful person who never beat his addictions completely. He was my first born and we were so connected.I believe it is inherited by some in each generation of some families. It goes back at least one person as far back as my Great Grandfather. sooo sad and so difficult to overcome.
> 
> Please know I Pray for him and I Pray that you are okay. No one wants that for their child.
> 
> I think a Prayer circle would be a needed thing here -- ask me how I know. I don't talk about this much - once again my
> deep feelings are coming out on this wonderful tea party. You have all changed my life.


----------



## iamsam

prayers on their way. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Another prayer request. My DDIL, Brenda, as I've mentioned before suffers from rheumatoid arthritis. All previous medicines no longer are effective. Tomorrow, she will start a new one. It will be an eight hour infusion. Please pray that she can tolerate the process, that she does not have serious side effects and that it gives her relief from the pain. She is very nervous about this.
> 
> Thank you so much.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pacer said:


> I also made a dishcloth for a bridal shower. So far I have 3 dishclothes made. I bought kitchen towels for various holidays of the year and I am trying to make dishclothes to go with them. So far I have a butterfly, moose and heart dishcloth done. I want to do a bunny rabbit, pumpkin and shamrock cloth yet. If I can do it, I will. I will not stress myself out for it though. I bought the holiday towels on clearance after each holiday throughout the year as I have known about this for more than a year.
> 
> 
> 
> What a clever gift idea. if you don't finish all you had planned, they could always be sent around that holiday... Hope you feel better.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

martina said:


> Thank you June. Unfortunately she is too young, as am I , for the shingles jab.


I have had mine but didn't know you HAD to be older. My SIL got the shingles when he was in his 20's. Fortunately, they were cured rather quickly.... don't walk, RUN and get one as soon as you qualify.


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> meant to say how lovely the kimono had turned out. I never noticed that you used mostly plain pink. I hope they don't discontinue this yarn, I love the colour and the orange one as well.


Thanks, I guess my plan worked if you didn't notice the solid pink!


----------



## iamsam

what is silverside? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Bet there is a good smell coming from your kitchen!


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> My kids always told me they wren't going to be needing it and a few months later they would call. I always knew. It is odd because Jamie's BFF is pregnant, a few weeks before she told us I started knitting baby things.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

jheiens said:


> We had ravioli filled with Italian sausage and 3 cheeses, sauced with baby 'bella mushroom, onions and garlic sauteed in olive oil and fresh asparagus lightly sauteed in olive oil. I found some pears from last fall in the freezer which I thawed and made a dessert similar to apple crisp. Light and delicious dinner. Also baked a loaf of bread in the bread machine. The recipe called for apricot jam and dried apricots which I didn't have so I used some peach jam I'd made last year and added dried cranberries. When it is cool enough to slice, we'll see if it's fit to eat.
> 
> Tim's mom is coming down toward the hoped-for conclusion of this financial drought we've all struggled with for the last several years. HUD and other city-county agencies have met this last week, and she is expecting to hear positive reports of funds being made available to her and the workmen she has found within the program for which she has been teaching/training her participants.
> 
> Would you join me in praying for forward movement and some funding to come out of these recent meetings? We would appreciate them so much. She has been without income since she finished her internship at the National Labor Relations Board at the end of 2008. DH and I have been supporting the household by ourselves until SIL joined the family. It's been a long, rough row to hoe as some of you know from your own experience.
> 
> We are coming up on the 18th anniversary of our move to this area and, quite frankly, I feel closer to many of you whom I've never met than I do to my neighbors and fellow-citizens. I know more about your lives and families, your joys and sorrows, than I do about nearly anyone I can see face-to-face.
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to each other, my sisters and brothers of my heart. May God bless each one of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Prayers headed your way. I am so hopeful that your burden will be lightened and your DD will find a good job to suite her education.

Dinner sounds WONDERFUL. Love everything about it...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> I'll see if I can take a photo and download it. Ok, done. It is called Carnation and will be a Christmas decoration. It is tiny and nice for learning so I will have something pretty when I am done. As you can see from the 2nd photo, I have a lot to get done before my Tuesday lesson, but couldn't get more done till Fri., and Sat. and a little today. Hopefully more tonight.


Very nice and I think I recognize the designer. don't rush.... just take good notes when they tell you how to finish it....


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> what is silverside? --- sam


You may know it as Corned Beef?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, that's how I always end off, rather than knotting. It keeps the back flat. Knitting experience helps there--or, in my case, I learned the cross stitch bits first and applied them to knitting later.  I don't run the thread through anything (I do wax quilting thread), but let it hang and untwist periodically.


Good advise and I also do not use anything on cross stitch threads, but there are some hand dyed that can be a little stiff and knot more easily. Be sure to check that both threads are pulled to the same extent to avoid loops and knots.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> our prayer warriors make quite a dynamic prayer circle and we have seen their results - believe me - there are many prayers being offered for you son nittergma - and they won't stop. --- sam


I join the circle with my thoughts and best hopes for you son nittergma.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh thank you Gwenie.


Gweniepooh said:


> BEEEE-UTIFUL!


----------



## Dreamweaver

siouxann said:


> What is Tencel? Yarn?


It is one of the newer synthetic yarns... Rather shiny, like a rayon, but not so splitty.. I'll post a picture tomorrow night. It should have a very nice drape and be easy care.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angelyaya5 said:


> Good morning all,
> I have been among the missing for a few days. My DD had her surgery in Boston on her parathyroid glands. They removed all 4 and still could not lower her PTH level, which is causing her problem. It is 21/2 times normal. Very disheartening to go through surgery and still have a problem. She now needs to return to Endocrinologist, to see what else can be done. Wish we had a Dr. House around.Her husband also had a repeat cataract surgery the same day, so both my husband and myself were with each of them. To complicate matters, the children, both 12 were on school vacation.
> My SIL has Glaucoma very bad, so not sure this cataract surgery will help, other than it needed to be done. He is only 50 years old. Thank you all for your prayers for them.As you may sense from my words, I am very worried about them. Thank you for letting me vent
> Their daughters introduced them when they were 9, as they were school friends. They just got married in October.
> Sam, glad you've got your computer back.
> Aran, your funny was like a line from a Robin William's movie.
> Happy birthday to those who are having birthdays today. May your day be filled with Joy.
> Better get my day started now.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


Hate to hear that the surgery has not brought a resolution for your DD. Will keep them both in prayer and hope that things work out well. I know just how worried you must feel. It is horrible to have our "babies" in pain or illness, no matter how grown up they are.... My SIL had the cataract surgery early because of a glaucoma diagnosis. Hers was probably not as bad as your SIL, but the surgery did help stall it's progress.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad they are going to see you so you know how to plan.


And the surgeon rang this morning asking if I would be able to get there earlier- so as soon as I get back from the veterinarian I will head through to the clinic.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what is silverside? --- sam


Down here it is a cut of beef- that has been cured- I think they do it with salt. You boil it to cook it, at least that is what I have usually done with it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Patches39 said:


> Up and ready to go, Dr. Appt. today, hope he can work something out with my Meds I am tired of being tired, but I don't feel as down as before
> That's a good thing, but sleep a little to much,  did get to church yesterday and. Was nice to be out, the weather was great, the sun was high oh a lovely day all around. Praying that today be filled with healing, comfort, strength and lots of blessing, filling everyone's needs. So have to get ready for Dr's talk later. :thumbup:


Hang in there.... It sometimes takes a little fiddling to get just the right dose for each person....The sunshine will also help with mood and energy level....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Well, I've only made it to page 59 but computer is doing funny things and it is late so I'm off to bed. Hope to catch up and do some posts tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad to have you join us as a sister of the heart!! I would have traded some days with you---with 11 in my family, I longed for some "alone" time --- maybe why I love solitude so much to this day. But, I'm sorry that you were lonely.


I'm with you- from a 'small' family of only 9 I too still love my own space. Perfectly happy when DH goes away for a few days- and then Maryanne wants to spend lots of time with me because I might be lonely with him away. And how do you tell someone with Apspergers who has had to learn to think of others that actually you like being alone? I do- but I need to avoid doing so too often!


----------



## iamsam

I'm about ready to fall out of my chair - will see you tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> At the distance we are, that is another, Wow! Although we have just had a visit from Bruce Springstein- not quite the same genre!


He's just been here too- played here on the 11th Feb (asked my brother if he wanted to join Mum and I for his birthday but he said he preferred to go to Bruces Springsteen- can't imagine why. Hence knowing the date.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I'm about ready to fall out of my chair - will see you tomorrow. --- sam


Can't have you doing that Sam- you might hurt your arm and not be able to type!


----------



## AZ Sticks

darowil said:


> How beautiful that is.


Thank you!


----------



## cmaliza

angelam said:


> He's 15. He and his Dad went off together for a weeks skiing. Mum and sister stayed home. At least he had a good week skiing and managed to do this on the last day! Don't know the details of the type of fracture yet. I'm sure he'll come home armed with Xrays etc.


~~~We wiash him a speedy recovery! Youth heals quickly! A trip he will remember, for sure!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo as promised of the finished DGD's bolero...it's just been rewashed after putting it together and set out to dry...I'm still not sure about the armholes---doesn't seem to be enough ease. I did like I do in sewing and did a running stitch around the top of the sleeve portion and then eased it into the armhole===but there really wasn't much "sleeve" that needed to be eased. Maybe little kids don't need as much for the sleeves to fit. We'll see once she gets it and tries it on.
> 
> I intentionally made the sleeves longer -- I figured with a bolero, that it could be shorter in the body length and still look okay, but that the sleeves would need to be long enough...if too long, they can be turned back or pushed up. I like how it turned out.
> 
> The pattern is on Ravelry ---
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-knit-bolero
> 
> It's my first pieced project so learned how to do the seaming --- and first knitted lace edge which had to be stitched on as well.
> 
> Shirley -- although I wasn't part of the Finish the WIP's workshop, it inspired me to finish this so if you'd like, please add to the Parade of finished items---or should I? Thanks again.


Darling, darling and looks just right in proportion. I don't think many knitted items have any real ease in shoulders like we are used to in sewing.... It should be fine. I'm off to save the pattern for my great grandmother hope chest... That is such a cutie.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, well we have had another lovely day today 32c. Cool change coming though and 21c tomorrow and for a few more days. They say the really hot weather has finished... I wonder as we usually get the odd 40ish day sometimes through March. Nice and quiet here this afternoon, have just been pottering around doing bits and pieces. I have silverside cooking for dinner tonight.


We're having it Sunday night- Maryanne will be here for a few days and she suggested it .
This weekend is the Clipsal 500 which races round Adelaide streets so major traffic disruptions currently. And for 4 days massive amounts of noise and Maryanne lives very near the track- like 5 minutes walk away. So every year she comes here for 4 or 5 days as it really is far too noisy to expect her to stay there through it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> One word! Wow!


And those are not half of the rooms and shots I took. the braids in the one picture are roving. Was hard to pass that buy, but I have a lot that needs sinning without adding to it...


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Her brother also has CF, I can only imagine the daily challenges. She had the lung transplants a few years ago. Her body has only now decided to reject them. These are her final days, she has been strong for so long. Scary time for sure seems how no one knows exactly how many days she has left.


Oh no, I just read further to this post. Oh the poor little thing and family. Thoughts with everyone.


----------



## AZ Sticks

angelam said:


> That is just beautiful. I love the pattern - so dainty. Well done!


This Yarn does all the work!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I love it....kind of reminds me of one of the yarn stores that we went to near CMaliza's house in Chicago...they used antique dressers and wardrobes to show off their yarns, notions, etc. Very warm and appealing place and the yummy yarns!!! I suppose that since you're in the mountains, that they have yarns of all types for warm and cool weathers and a nice assortment from which to choose.


 Not a whole lot for summer, but some. I did find the right gauge cotton, but not the right color. Will try to take and post pictures of purchases tomorrow night.


----------



## darowil

And now how about some photos of a KP TP?


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> That's one of mine too whether sung or played no matter what instrument....but Holy God, We Praise Thy Name -- reminds me of Dad singing that very heartily...and the third verse of How Great Thou Art gets me every time just from the thought of it!


One of mine too. (Amazing Grace, especially when Willie Nelson sings it...)


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Just heard about, hmmmm was it railroading. Where you put the needle in between the two threads. Supposed to keep the twist much less and make nicer stitches. The teacher did give me special attention, but since we are supposed to have it done this week, it's not like I can take it back in with my questions and I was out of town. I am loving it though, but ouch, for the neck. I need to be aware of how I am holding my head. Thanks loads Martina.


Railroading is correct and does help straighten out threads. You can also let the needle and thread dangle from the back, just like we do with knitting, to untwist. I never taught this in cross stitch, but we were told to wet the individual threads with just plain water when I was smocking. I would NOT do it on specialty and hand dyed though, as they are not all colorfast. However, if you did do it and waited until they were dry to use, it would be OK.


----------



## Dreamweaver

81brighteyes said:


> I don't understand this whenever I see it. Do you go back to that area and write something or just how does this work? It's confusing.


When you see the Tea Party under Watched topics and look to the right, there are two symbols. One is like a sideways V with a + sign (or is it a plus) and, if you click on that, it will take you to your last post on the thread. I think I'm right on that. I don't remember to use it very often.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> I sometimes go to "My Posts" and look up my last one, so I can click on "go to message" and pick up where I left off reading. I assume that's the same sort of thing.


Yes, I do that often, unless I have been very chatty in several areas. Then it is hard to find my last post!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Tessadele said:


> I find the sight of young women bending over, showing the cheeks of their backside & the pair of elastic bands they call knickers even more off-putting. They don't seem to realise they've outgrown their pants. Lolol.
> 
> Tessa


Nor fond of that look myself.. or the tramp stamps and plumber's crack views.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know we could type in purple. Thought it was just red, green or blue. Great job Sorlenna!!!


You can type in any color... some work better than others. I use orange, magenta, aqua quite a bit.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I was talking with a friend on the phone, when the mobile went- just on 8-30 this morning. When I rang back it turned out to be the Orthopaedics Team- they want me in on Wednesday Afternoon, for my initial assessment. It will be interesting to get their judgement on whether surgery is a possibility, or necessary. Bit short notice, but nothing organised that cannot be worked around.


Wow, that is short notice but it will be good for you to see them to find out whats what.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> The ribbed scarf, and chullo, in red that I have just finished- they are for my other friend Audrey. Thanks Gwen for the basic pattern for the chullo- although my yarn is a DK and I have had to use drastically more stitches, the pattern was a huge help.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> Me too Kate. We were born on a Thursday 21/2months early weighing 21/2lbs.
> But I hope it means I get to go to knitapalooza and also read rumor of miniKTP happening in Maui in June. Want to go there too. Maui is heaven on earth.
> we're sagittarius and that too means we like travel.
> Back to ER this morning. This time for one of my spondees who has become my daughter of the heart. Thankfully arm not broken. Splinted and off work for three days.


No Maui minKAP. Rookie is going to a wedding..

I'm Sagittarius as well and do love to travel..

Goodness, you certainly have been having an ER run with your gals. Hope that stops soon and they all do well.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> You would be more than welcome to come, we call lunch quilt soup, everyone brings something for the pot & we take turns bringing biscuits & desert. =
> Love the photos of the yarn shop, sure would like to visit there.


What a great idea. Love the quilt soup.

Yes, the store was wonderful. And there were cards at the airport and other places that gave you 10% off.


----------



## Dreamweaver

siouxann said:


> Oh Jynx - What a feast for the eyes! For years I have wanted to go to Taos; The 'closest' I've gotten has been Dallas. That yarn shop would be so wonderful to explore.


Wish you would hit Dallas again. We have a few pretty nice LYS here as well... but this one was really special... Town was very quiet so I had the store to myself. REALLY, the owner was visiting the shop next door and DH and I were there a good 15 minutes before she returned!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> \Jim and I are going to Jackson tomorrow after I have that mole removed from my back. We have gift cards to go eat and for one of the swanky movie theaters. Angie gave them to us. I think we will either see The Monument Men or Sole Survivor. Jim loves to watch those type movies and I will enjoy either one too. I don't do sc=fi and he doesn't either. I Love You All to the Moon and Back...Betty


glad you are having a little fun too. Prayers still going out for Angie. Hope that Mayo will come up with a good plan of action.... Gerry and I really worked hard while in Taos, but it was still nice to get away and have a change of scenery...


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Hi Purple I'm sure Althea will be happy to share her birthday cake with you- even though it doesn't have any purple on it (you could pretned the oink is purple od course.


Cute...


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> And you came with money in the bank? It looks wonderful.


And left with LESS money in the bank!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> And th eother I went pas tone who hadn't even bothered to do up his fly- but of course the trousers are so down it doesn't matter anyway! (I must admit I did wonder what he may have been up tp as he also had his tshirt only half on as well) He was one a group one of whom had been kicked out of the cricket for playing up. And then they all got worked up (fortunately I wasn't 15 seconds longer getting there as I walked striaght past them in a confined area just as they started to carry on in the street (as I walked past I thought is this fun or soemthing about to erupt? But I had no real option at that point but to go on acting as if nothing was happening. A number of them ended up jumping the fence of the bridge onto the road and running across it, stopping in the middle to yell at the others or hit them. And this on one of the main roads out of the city. I rang David and said I think you had better pick me up just to be sure. They did head in another direction but decided that David on the way was better than talking to him if things had got worse.


Glad you called David. It is so easy for those things to get well out of hand.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> I wore a bright jumper with bright coloured parrots on it to my sisters funeral. She loved birds and especially parrots. I had knitted it for her so took it for me and thought it was apt for her funeral. Prior to falling pregnant and then getting ill she had worked at the Zoo as a bird keeper so they were a signifcant part of her life. I've posted it here before but why not again?
> And now I must put everything in the car and head out.


Gorgeous sweater and I think the perfect thing to wear for your sister.... We all wore a touch of red for Dad, as it was the ONLY color as far as he was concerned.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Pup Lover, I just saw the recipe. Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Purple! I hope you had a fantastic day.
> 
> Prayers to all in need. I also appreciate the prayers for my friend, Kirk. I think there is more than just the one tumor. It seems like he has a spot on his lung. I'm not sure what they are going to do as far as treatment. They did mention that they could treat the lung. Sounds pretty bad. I hope to learn more later.
> 
> I am caught up, but know that I'll be behind again tomorrow! We are such a talkative group. Tomorrow, the kindergarten classes are going to one of the high schools to see a play. It should be fun. I don't know the play yet, but it will probably be a cute one that the kids will like.
> 
> Until tomorrow, hugs to all!


Pammie... please give me a shout if you want any info on my lung surgery here in Richardson... It will be 5 years in April... and I really did not find it such a bad operation... or recovery. The chemo had it's moments, but certainly manageable... Hope Kirk will have his lung fixed... as the brain tumor can be slow to cause real issues.... it all depends on size and location...


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I used to be the Taps player at funerals and at the Memorial Day and Veterans Day celebrations, but I still get choked up when I hear them played. Hearing them at Arlington Cemetery was the most poignant.


I can imagine! Taps is always a sad one...


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I here - just reading and not saying much - trying to get caught up - prayers and healing energy for those hurting and healing and those that won't have a chance to heal. I do question god at times and ask if he knows what he is doing - there are so many that should already be dead - and I could make a list - and then he allows his little children to suffer. makes no sense to me - never had - never will - my faith is not that strong.
> 
> 'I am determined to get caught up tonight - even dvr'd "the blacklist" so haven't had the tv on since jeopardy. the present champion grates my nerves.
> 
> later --- sam


I feel much the same Sam. I know my faith is not as strong as many on here, and I do sometimes wonder the purpose... but keep on trying....

I was also going to try to get all caught up but it is after 2 and I have to be up early so will have to leave on page 75. Was a little upset this evening and just cannot shut mind down to go to sleep so am going to give in and take a pill. Night all.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> And left with LESS money in the bank!!!


I had meant to say you left with money in the bank- but when I noticed the minor word missing it was to late to change it!

darowil wrote:
Hi Purple I'm sure Althea will be happy to share her birthday cake with you- even though it doesn't have any purple on it (you could pretned the oink is purple od course.

Cute
And this was another post I wished I could edit when i saw it. It had nothing to do with pigs- meant to be pink! od I think is self explanatory as of.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> I feel much the same Sam. I know my faith is not as strong as many on here, and I do sometimes wonder the purpose... but keep on trying....
> 
> I was also going to try to get all caught up but it is after 2 and I have to be up early so will have to leave on page 73. Was a little upset this evening and just cannot shut mind down to go to sleep so am going to give in and take a pill. Night all.


High time you got some sleep- by the time you get to sleep it will be time to get up again. Was it your Mum keeping your mind awake?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Southern Gal said:


> ]i have the ugliest living room now, i am in the middle of stripping the wall paper, and wow, i gotta finish it, i have gone to far now. i have several projects going on in the house, i am still knitting and got back into my watercolor painting again. but i do that from time to time. sassafrase are you still enjoying it also?
> i think i am going to start doing a stash buster afghan using the pattern that was talking about in the past month, where you just keep adding on the squares as you go, and there are no sewing to it.
> i am now cleaning 20 hrs a wk at the church, i took over the fellowship hall and kitchen and classrooms along the gym area, so as i told my cousin, let me break that down for you, i now clean 12 commodes, 3 urinals, 12 sinks a couple times a wk, (and yes, i am the one who hates to clean bathrooms...........ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! but when the older gentleman fell on the ice and broke his ribs, and had to give it up, i felt like this was a answer to my prayers, i needed some more income, but sure didn't want to punch a clock again, so i felt like this was an answer. so i am going to get off her now, and try to catch some sleep. we had such nice weather for a few days, and now i think we are in for some more winter stuff. i am so over it. later guys


Glad you are both better now. I had an intestinal bug for about a week and it was no fun....

When you get done striping your living room, I am only half done with a bathroom.. Come on down!!!! Then I have to retexture the plaster in the bath and the master bedroom and then prime and paint.... OR get rich and hire it out. NOT!

Nice that you were able to pick up more hours. Sorry that the older gentleman took a fall though...


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> High time you got some sleep- by the time you get to sleep it will be time to get up again. Was it your Mum keeping your mind awake?


Yep!!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> I'll see if I can take a photo and download it. Ok, done. It is called Carnation and will be a Christmas decoration. It is tiny and nice for learning so I will have something pretty when I am done. As you can see from the 2nd photo, I have a lot to get done before my Tuesday lesson, but couldn't get more done till Fri., and Sat. and a little today. Hopefully more tonight.


You are doing a great job with it!


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> I hope you are having fun at the wool fair, but then again who wouldn't have fun there.
> 
> ~~~perhaps a DH?


----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> One of my dearest friends has just been diagnosed with a brain tumor. Two years ago, he had what they called Bells Palsy. But since it never got better, they did an MRI and discovered a mass. It is pretty sad. It is inoperable, and he will undergo radiation and chemotherapy. I have heard that it is in the brain stem, so really sounds hopeless. He is only 65. Please pray for my friend, Kirk.


~~~~Absolutely! We wish him the best....hope it all goes well for him.


----------



## PurpleFi

jheiens said:


> I just realized how cleverly everyone has been to put their birthday wishes for Purplefi in _purple_. Oh, my! I'm impressed.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And I really really do appreciate it.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TNS

Dreamweaver said:


> The store is Moxie, but it is in Taos, NM.... Found two great stores there. Here are a few shots from Moxie.


Ooooh, the temptations.... :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from rainy Surrey. When I have managed to squeeze the car out of the garage we are going to have a play and twiddle all the knobs to see what they do. I have already figures out the radio, cd, linked my phone to it and found the make up mirror - you know the important things :thumbup: 

I'll leave the technical stuff to Mr P.

I'm off to lunch with the coven today, so I'm really looking forward to that and then London Girl is coming over for the day on Thursday so I am really s t r e t c h i n g my birthday out.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Tuesday photos of yesterday sunny garden....


----------



## TNS

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope Bruisey Suisey doesn't get any bruises or bumps for quite a long time.


Love the name, reiterate the sentiments. Have you driven her yet, purple?


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil wrote:
Hi Purple I'm sure Althea will be happy to share her birthday cake with you- even though it doesn't have any purple on it (you could pretned the oink is purple od course.

Thank you, it looks a pretty amazing tea party. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I cant imagine why you would get a purple car Josephine! that is a surprise. I hope you can get a license plate that suggests mini me - or something to do with your wonderful talent. I
> do so enjoy your pictures and seeing your work. I can't wait to start your Mini Mee workshop this spring. It will be a good one.


If I tell everyone it is purple enough times they will believe me. It's the darkest purple you can imagine. Been working on a lot of mini mes for the WI, so I'm getting plenty of practice for the workshop. xx


----------



## sugarsugar

Spider said:


> Thanks you guys for all the interest and concern.
> It is pretty exciting for us.
> 
> :thumbup: And its good to see you posting again.


----------



## PurpleFi

I tried to change colour and couldn't. Well this is the same colour as my car very very very very very dark purple :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Dreamweaver said:


> I have had mine but didn't know you HAD to be older. My SIL got the shingles when he was in his 20's. Fortunately, they were cured rather quickly.... don't walk, RUN and get one as soon as you qualify.


The shingles vaccine has only recently become generally available in the UK and is currently being offered to those who reach their 69th or their 79th birthdays. I think this is intended to gradually catch most of the older population, who are generally more vulnerable to shingles. I expect in due course it will be extended to other groups. I don't know for sure, but I would think it is probably available to others with particular risk factors, just as the 'flu jab is offered routinely to over-65s, but is available to younger people with ongoing health problems.


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> I've bought it a purple cover ...... just because :lol:


So your new pad could be 'Samson' as a blend of damson and samsung?


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> Love the name, reiterate the sentiments. Have you driven her yet, purple?


Only on the test drive, Mr P drove her home from the garage, but I will drive when I take the coven out to lunch today. xx


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> And the surgeon rang this morning asking if I would be able to get there earlier- so as soon as I get back from the veterinarian I will head through to the clinic.


Good luck, Julie! I am sure it would help if you could have the surgery sooner rather than later, even though the process might not be much fun.


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> So your new pad could be 'Samson' as a blend of damson and samsung?


Now that really is cool. Aren't you the clever one. Thanks. xxxx


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to jump in I would like to ask for prayers for a young friend of mine she has cystic fibrosis. She has been battling this her entire life. I have been friends with the family for many years. She is very scared right now. This girl has been an inspiration for many teens here. She has undergone a double lung transplant and defied and amazed doctors for years. Has never been bitter or angry about what she has had to go through. One would not know she was fighting such a battle in life to see her.


~~~Extra healing & strengthening energies on their way!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> He's just been here too- played here on the 11th Feb (asked my brother if he wanted to join Mum and I for his birthday but he said he preferred to go to Bruces Springsteen- can't imagine why. Hence knowing the date.


Which is the correct spelling? Springstein or Springsteen? Spelling not being darowil's strongest attribute when typing! Just curious- no criticism intended- I don't think darowil proof-reads!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers go out to her that they find something that will helps with the crippling pain....hugs to you; I know you're worried too.



purl2diva said:


> Another prayer request. My DDIL, Brenda, as I've mentioned before suffers from rheumatoid arthritis. All previous medicines no longer are effective. Tomorrow, she will start a new one. It will be an eight hour infusion. Please pray that she can tolerate the process, that she does not have serious side effects and that it gives her relief from the pain. She is very nervous about this.
> 
> Thank you so much.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> And those are not half of the rooms and shots I took. the braids in the one picture are roving. Was hard to pass that buy, but I have a lot that needs sinning without adding to it...


???! (spell-check strikes?) 'sinning' ????!


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> SugarSugar, glad things are progressing better for your daughter. Hopefully the boyfriend will continue to take an interest in things, will he step up to the responsibility when baby is born?


Well that would be the million dollar question I think! :roll: So far he hasnt bought a single thing, I havent had the pleasure of a conversation with him for months. Apparantely he has plans of being there for the labor and I am to be there also.... this could be interesting but I will be surprised if he spends much time with her during labor. Time will tell.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And now how about some photos of a KP TP?


With a nominal quantity of candles on the cake! This was obviously for Althea's birthday? What a lovely tea table!


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Works for me.....who else is in---everyone is welcome.


~~I've penciled it in :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Thursday's child here, with "far to go"! :lol: Do you think that means I'll get to the KAP one day....? :thumbup:


And I'm another! As Dad only moved once in his life at age 3 from another local farm about 5miles from 'our' farm I might have already 'gone far' having lived in 2 places in Scotland, then USA, then London, then 2 places in Buckinghamshire and finally Channel Islands.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> When you see the Tea Party under Watched topics and look to the right, there are two symbols. One is like a sideways V with a + sign (or is it a plus) and, if you click on that, it will take you to your last post on the thread. I think I'm right on that. I don't remember to use it very often.


I think it has the '=> -'sign- clicking left is your last viewed post on the right takes you to the latest post.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, that is short notice but it will be good for you to see them to find out whats what.


I don't mind! Especially as the surgeon himself rang this morning to ask if I could come earlier- this means I will be able to catch the free shutle bus to Manurewa, rather than a bit of a hike up and downhill to a bus stop with no seat- because I am not prepared to cross Great South Road at that point- traffic really hoops along- and it is too dangerous an undertaking in my opinion. Up and down hill is not my favourite experience presently, and standing waiting at bus stops is always a chore, although typically the nerves are OK at the moment (in the hip)


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> And left with LESS money in the bank!!!


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo as promised of the finished DGD's bolero...it's just been rewashed after putting it together and set out to dry...I'm still not sure about the armholes---doesn't seem to be enough ease. I did like I do in sewing and did a running stitch around the top of the sleeve portion and then eased it into the armhole===but there really wasn't much "sleeve" that needed to be eased. Maybe little kids don't need as much for the sleeves to fit. We'll see once she gets it and tries it on.
> 
> I intentionally made the sleeves longer -- I figured with a bolero, that it could be shorter in the body length and still look okay, but that the sleeves would need to be long enough...if too long, they can be turned back or pushed up. I like how it turned out.
> 
> The pattern is on Ravelry ---
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-knit-bolero
> 
> It's my first pieced project so learned how to do the seaming --- and first knitted lace edge which had to be stitched on as well.
> 
> Shirley -- although I wasn't part of the Finish the WIP's workshop, it inspired me to finish this so if you'd like, please add to the Parade of finished items---or should I? Thanks again.


Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad to hear about the ease....I feel better now about sending it off to Madison....I'm feel like I'm still such a newbie at this knitting thing---which is great; means I have so much more to learn and that to me is FUN! DH thinks I'm nuts....he feels retirement is for coasting..I want some of both.



Dreamweaver said:


> Darling, darling and looks just right in proportion. I don't think many knitted items have any real ease in shoulders like we are used to in sewing.... It should be fine. I'm off to save the pattern for my great grandmother hope chest... That is such a cutie.


----------



## TNS

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also don't understand how anyone can think it is attractive to have the crack of their butt showing!


We know this as "builders'bum" as it used to be so commonly seen on building sites :-o :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Looks like an awesome time and glad to see her with her cake. Great tea spread you put together!



darowil said:


> And now how about some photos of a KP TP?


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. When I have managed to squeeze the car out of the garage we are going to have a play and twiddle all the knobs to see what they do. I have already figures out the radio, cd, linked my phone to it and found the make up mirror - you know the important things :thumbup:
> 
> I'll leave the technical stuff to Mr P.
> 
> I'm off to lunch with the coven today, so I'm really looking forward to that and then London Girl is coming over for the day on Thursday so I am really s t r e t c h i n g my birthday out.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos of yesterday sunny garden....


goodness, daffodils already! You are well on the way into spring!


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> Finished my blocks- ended up doing two Canadian flag blocks so I have one extra - don't worry if you don't use one of them. Shirley


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I hope mine turns out exactly 8inch square.!


----------



## RookieRetiree

It does take you to where-ever you left off reading....you don't need to post however; the computer knows...but if people have posted at the same time, you may miss something -- so I always click on the double arrow sign and then scroll up a couple of postings to be sure I see them all.



Dreamweaver said:


> When you see the Tea Party under Watched topics and look to the right, there are two symbols. One is like a sideways V with a + sign (or is it a plus) and, if you click on that, it will take you to your last post on the thread. I think I'm right on that. I don't remember to use it very often.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Good luck, Julie! I am sure it would help if you could have the surgery sooner rather than later, even though the process might not be much fun.


Thanks! It does rather depend on when I get enough money to kennel Ringo- could well be at the earliest, May! Or there is just a possibility I could use my retirement fund.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> And I'm another! As Dad only moved once in his life at age 3 from another local farm about 5miles from 'our' farm I might have already 'gone far' having lived in 2 places in Scotland, then USA, then London, then 2 places in Buckinghamshire and finally Channel Islands.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> just finished page twelve so I have a bit to make up - but I have my computer back and it is working great.
> 
> on the way home from ron's yesterday I stopped at office max. I have been wanting to get rid of the card table my monitor was on - the table was uneven and took up way too much room. I bought a table with chrome legs - the legs are in a X like a picnic table but they are offset so the that top catelevers a little out over them. it is 43x21.5" which is what I wanted - it doesn't take up a lot of room but there is still enough room for everything I need on top. the only downer is that it is black. lol will show every kitty hair.
> 
> 29° - hazy sunshine - I am so tired of this weather. however - there are bare spots and I can see grass - it is brown but it is still grass. still a lot of water laying around - it will be a while before farmers will be able to get into the fields again this year.
> 
> hickory is upset that there is no fluffy snow for her to roll in - she claws and what is out there and runs her head along that. she is in heat so she needs to cool herself down - she is driving max to distraction.
> 
> Heidi and gary are at a gymnastic meet with bailee this afternoon - don't know what time they will get home. lexi is making brownies - the new squeeze is coming over later. grandma has the boys so alexis doesn't have to watch them while jake is here. he is a junior at liberty center - maybe twenty miles from here.
> 
> I will be on and off this afternoon - want to watch the last of the Olympics - probably will not watch the closing ceremonies - just the stuff this afternoon.
> 
> it is good to be back - I was at loose ends last night without you guys to talk to.
> 
> sam


~~~~glad you are baaaack! Computer, too!! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks....Purple...those photos just gave me a hint of Spring----that plus I got the seed catalog today!! Time for Spring and Summer thinking!!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. When I have managed to squeeze the car out of the garage we are going to have a play and twiddle all the knobs to see what they do. I have already figures out the radio, cd, linked my phone to it and found the make up mirror - you know the important things :thumbup:
> 
> I'll leave the technical stuff to Mr P.
> 
> I'm off to lunch with the coven today, so I'm really looking forward to that and then London Girl is coming over for the day on Thursday so I am really s t r e t c h i n g my birthday out.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos of yesterday sunny garden....


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> There's one in Mt. Prospect that I'll have to get some teewurst to check it out.


~~~smear on rye bread or pumpernickle.


----------



## Lurker 2

* Happy Birthday! to Pammie1234*


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yoohoo!!



cmaliza said:


> ~~I've penciled it in :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Looks like I said what we were doing but perhaps didn't ever say we were out of town. We were in the little town of Mansfield, Pa. DH did a workshop and concert there. I had a nice time going along and rested in the room while he worked. Did some cross stitch and got to see the Olympics.


~~~Sounds like a nice relaxing time! A pretty part of PA, too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> The ribbed scarf, and chullo, in red that I have just finished- they are for my other friend Audrey. Thanks Gwen for the basic pattern for the chullo- although my yarn is a DK and I have had to use drastically more stitches, the pattern was a huge help.


~~~really nice work! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't mind! Especially as the surgeon himself rang this morning to ask if I could come earlier- this means I will be able to catch the free shutle bus to Manurewa, rather than a bit of a hike up and downhill to a bus stop with no seat- because I am not prepared to cross Great South Road at that point- traffic really hoops along- and it is too dangerous an undertaking in my opinion. Up and down hill is not my favourite experience presently, and standing waiting at bus stops is always a chore, although typically the nerves are OK at the moment (in the hip)


This all sounds positive, must be in your stars! I hope you get good news about whatever needs to be done viz. the hip, and that you get Ringo's arrangements made without too much trouble ( if needed). Encouraging hug flying out your way, Julie.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> * Happy Birthday! to Pammie1234*


Thanks for letting us know, Julie. You must be the Birthday Monitor!
So, 
A Very Happy Birthday wish for Pammie1234


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~really nice work! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks! I will be making a pair of gloves for her, from my left over yarn- she loves gloves, apparently. But this is not my top priority- I really need to make that my guernsey!


----------



## sugarsugar

Kathleendoris said:


> I had to look it up, as it have never known what day of the week I was born on. According to the website I found, 14th July 1947 was a Monday! I think there are several other lines from the poem that would suit me just as well as, if not better than, the Monday one!


I am... Thursdays child has far to go. I wonder what that means exactly


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Thanks for letting us know, Julie. You must be the Birthday Monitor!
> So,
> A Very Happy Birthday wish for Pammie1234


Just a matter of remembering to check! I must go back and READ the digest now!

What is the weather doing in the Channel Islands now!? Do you also have Spring?!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> * Happy Birthday! to Pammie1234*


Happy Birthday to you Pammie. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I am... Thursdays child has far to go. I wonder what that means exactly


Could be interpreted various ways! Have you not traveled?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is the correct spelling? Springstein or Springsteen? Spelling not being darowil's strongest attribute when typing! Just curious- no criticism intended- I don't think darowil proof-reads!


I have no idea none looked right- and this was the one spellcheck liked! And I didn't think i before e except after c worked either. So actually I did think about this one! but didn't bother to look it up. Yours looks like a beer mug but Springstien didn't loook right wither. So I just went with spellcheck- which is not much better than me.
I plan to check but often forget- so you can imagine wha it would be like if I never checked! (spelt checked so well that it tried chuckled! which was rather apt for my spelling).

I was right! http://brucespringsteen.net/2014?cat=8 decided to goggle it. 
Spelling by the way Julie is not my strong point even when writing. It's part of my non-diagnosed dyslexia.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> I got a 7 inch samsung galaxy for my birthday. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: And I just posted that I have justbought one with a gift voucher from Christmas/birthday :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> They are open Monday & Wed, 7-4
> Friday & Sat. 7-6. You don't want to go right before a holiday. So crowded you can hardly move, and the prices go up. And remember to look UP! The ceiling is beautiful. If you find the coffee & crepe shop in a corner, to the right in the corner is a door. The restrooms are down the stairs, the balcony that looks out over the whole inside is up the stairs. Make sure you do that! DGS begs to go up every time he goes. He's 10. The first time we took him, the first thing he did was look up. He loves to go.
> 
> Tami


~~~Thanks for the tips! I'll keep them in mind. I don't do stairs well...we'll see how it is when I get there. Maybe there is an elevator??? Hope so!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Could be interpreted various ways! Have you not traveled?


Yes this is true, I have. .. I just googled it and one answer was to have a lot to deal with in life :roll: I dont like that one.. it is closer to the truth though. But so far there have been a lot of good things in my life also.... I just have to remind myself sometimes.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> * Happy Birthday! to Pammie1234*


Well done Althea- she said today that it was Pammies birthday.
Happy Birthday Pammie- have a wonderful day.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> sugarsugar wrote:
> Up to page 40. What a day! DD had appointment with midwife today and BF took her!!! Anyway she called me as she left midwife to say that by measurement she hadnt "grown" in the last two weeks and midwife wanted her to have ultrasound and be put on a monitor ... today. So I picked her up (she wanted me with her for this) and off we go... we spent 4 and a half hours between 2 parts of the hospital (most of it waiting and waiting). Anyway everything is fine with baby. But I must admit that I am pleased that they are being cautious. Ultrasound measurements today showed that so far baby is slightly above average size... so go figure. Bedtime for me I think. Take care and stay safe everyone.
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> =======================
> Sugarsugar, what a good mother you are. When I was pregnant I was taking care of my mother as she was pregnant at the same time and then lost the baby, so I had the care of her and all the children. I never had any special treatment during my pregnancy from anyone, just added work. Your daughter is quite lucky. Here's to you especially from me.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I hope one day she really appreciates it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I have no idea none looked right- and this was the one spellcheck liked! And I didn't think i before e except after c worked either. So actually I did think about this one! but didn't bother to look it up. Yours looks like a beer mug but Springstien didn't loook right wither. So I just went with spellcheck- which is not much better than me.
> I plan to check but often forget- so you can imagine wha it would be like if I never checked! (spelt checked so well that it tried chuckled! which was rather apt for my spelling).
> 
> I was right! http://brucespringsteen.net/2014?cat=8 decided to goggle it.
> Spelling by the way Julie is not my strong point even when writing. It's part of my non-diagnosed dyslexia.


I am slightly dyslexic too- but for me it is muddling p and b, and b and d, and q and p , also frequently muddle left for right when trying to direct people!


----------



## sugarsugar

Up to page 66... I am getting closer to catching up. LOL Goodnight again. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Yes this is true, I have. .. I just googled it and one answer was to have a lot to deal with in life :roll: I dont like that one.. it is closer to the truth though. But so far there have been a lot of good things in my life also.... I just have to remind myself sometimes.


Which is not surprising when you have DD and the BF in your life!


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> Tim's mom is coming down toward the hoped-for conclusion of this financial drought we've all struggled with for the last several years. HUD and other city-county agencies have met this last week, and she is expecting to hear positive reports of funds being made available to her and the workmen she has found within the program for which she has been teaching/training her participants.
> 
> Would you join me in praying for forward movement and some funding to come out of these recent meetings? We would appreciate them so much. She has been without income since she finished her internship at the National Labor Relations Board at the end of 2008. DH and I have been supporting the household by ourselves until SIL joined the family. It's been a long, rough row to hoe as some of you know from your own experience.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Certainly putting waves & waves of postive vibes out there directed to the decision makers. Putting Tim's mom in line for postive results, too. Wishing the best for all! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> I'll see if I can take a photo and download it. Ok, done. It is called Carnation and will be a Christmas decoration. It is tiny and nice for learning so I will have something pretty when I am done. As you can see from the 2nd photo, I have a lot to get done before my Tuesday lesson, but couldn't get more done till Fri., and Sat. and a little today. Hopefully more tonight.


~~~Fabulous work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I am slightly dyslexic too- but for me it is muddling p and b, and b and d, and q and p , also frequently muddle left for right when trying to direct people!


b and d and j and y are my too biggest problems with letters. 
Left and right well those are useless (I have a one in two chance of getting them right don't I?). I'll tell David to turn left and point right- don't know he gets confused, any one would think I was giving him conflicting messages. Think he's learning to know that my pointing is much more likely to be right- but not always over helpful when concentrating onn the road.
Left and right was fun nursing- especially when I first started we needed to give the diagnosis of the patients including left or right when relevant. And waving the relevant arm and saying this one was not considered acceptable. I would know which limb but as far as whether was the left or right limb went that was a different matter. Fortunately if I metally turn someone to face the window at the table from when I was a child I can get it right. So I would quickly mentally turn the bed to face the window and say left or right!
Multiplication tables- some I know and the rest I have to figure out. At least once I understood them (playing with pegs with Vicky as a pre-schooler putting them into groups of 2 etc the light bulb went on) it helped. I had a teacher who would walk me round and round the school yard going over and over the tables (never felt she was being nasty interestingly enough) but they just didn't go in.
Really struggled at school until I repeated the second to last year of high school when suddenly something clicked. Did OK with study later and then very well once I went back again as a mature student.
Mum tells the story of the day I forgot my school reader. Thats allright I confidentally told her I can read it without the reader and 'read' it to her! However despite this early method of 'reading' I did actually learn to read correctly and well.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Here are a few photos I took on my trip. This part of Pennsylvania is just across the border from the southern tip of the Finger Lakes here in NY. In fact when I was looking for certain things there they told us to go to villages in NY. Nice attitude between the two areas I guess.
> 
> The Genesee River in NY originates in the hills about 1 hr. from here. You can walk over it the point of origin, but not when it reaches Lake Ontario.


~~~I have always thought PA was a beautiful place! Your pictures prove that. :thumbup: 
So...how was the food? Wothy of being in the top 10?


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> My friend who just got a job years after graduating, will actually start teaching tomorrow. This will be quite a challenge with problem kids from New York City and other areas of NY. She has spent 2 wks. learning how to deal with fights, suicide attempts, cutting, and other situations. If anyone can do it, she can. Her other opportunity would have been in a maximum security prison, so this seemed the better o the two. They go up in age into the early 20's so I know the challenge will be great.


~~~We will keep her wrapped in strenthening prayers! I will be curious to hear updates...hope she does well. The troubled youths do need good care, too.


----------



## cmaliza

gottastch said:


> Thanks, Sam! Got to eat cake today and everyone knows, no candles anymore for me...not enough air to blow them all out now - LOL!


~~~I recently made a spice cake, using unsweetened applesauce instead of oil. Really worked! Came out tastey! (sorry purists...it was a boxed mix, just sub'd the oil). Desserts are not my thing at all...usually, if someone asks what they can bring....dessert tops the list. I surprised myself...and my DH!

Kathy...they do make candles the "burn" on batteries. You could sub those....so you can still get to wish. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi
Here's a photo of Monday's child.....[/quote said:


> ~~~Cute Kid!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Happy Birthday? Today? (actually yesterday as I write this...sorry  )


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Hush puppies? To me that is a brand of SHOES!


That is what I thought too, I believe, unless memory fails me, it was a brand of school shoe available when I was going to school, here in Australia. I would like to know what Hush Puppies are in US.


----------



## cmaliza

siouxann said:


> cmaliza wrote:
> ~~~I did this with 3rd, 4th, 5th, & 6th graders. Roughly 8-12 year olds. All ages loved it!
> 
> Other than a few days as a substitute teacher, my first teaching job was also my last! I was trained to teach high school French, but the county we were living in needed a second grade teacher. I figured that I knew more than 7-year-olds, so accepted the position. In September, 36 7-year-olds proved just how wrong I had figured!


~~~36 is a lot of kids. High school is "miles" away from primary grades! Did you ever try to teach the 2nd graders French? Wish you had been able to use your training properly. Teaching can be a ton of fun...but being in such a situation can certainly take the fun out of it. So sorry.


----------



## Tessadele

darowil said:


> b and d and j and y are my too biggest problems with letters.
> Left and right well those are useless (I have a one in two chance of getting them right don't I?). I'll tell David to turn left and point right- don't know he gets confused, any one would think I was giving him conflicting messages. Think he's learning to know that my pointing is much more likely to be right- but not always over helpful when concentrating onn the road.
> Left and right was fun nursing- especially when I first started we needed to give the diagnosis of the patients including left or right when relevant. And waving the relevant arm and saying this one was not considered acceptable. I would know which limb but as far as whether was the left or right limb went that was a different matter. Fortunately if I metally turn someone to face the window at the table from when I was a child I can get it right. So I would quickly mentally turn the bed to face the window and say left or right!
> Multiplication tables- some I know and the rest I have to figure out. At least once I understood them (playing with pegs with Vicky as a pre-schooler putting them into groups of 2 etc the light bulb went on) it helped. I had a teacher who would walk me round and round the school yard going over and over the tables (never felt she was being nasty interestingly enough) but they just didn't go in.
> Really struggled at school until I repeated the second to last year of high school when suddenly something clicked. Did OK with study later and then very well once I went back again as a mature student.
> Mum tells the story of the day I forgot my school reader. Thats allright I confidentally told her I can read it without the reader and 'read' it to her! However despite this early method of 'reading' I did actually learn to read correctly and well.


Darowil, this really made me laugh, I'm just the same with left & right, Julian always asks "your left or mine?' I don't have any problem with letters, but my younger DD is a leftie too & had trouble as a child because she read everything back to front. I didn't realise she wasn't reading until she did exactly what you did, "read" her school book with it upside down & closed. It took me a long time to teach her to read properly with the book the right way up, she found it much easier to read upside down as that way it's backwards, but now she's bright & has no trouble, she has a photographic memory, but not for maths, ha,ha.
As for me, I can read & write upside down & backwards, no trouble, but it does surprise the person sitting opposite when I write a message & they don't have to turn it round to read it!! Oh, the joys of being a leftie & different.

Tessa


----------



## cmaliza

Angelyaya5 said:


> Good morning all,
> I have been among the missing for a few days. My DD had her surgery in Boston on her parathyroid glands. They removed all 4 and still could not lower her PTH level, which is causing her problem. It is 21/2 times normal. Very disheartening to go through surgery and still have a problem. She now needs to return to Endocrinologist, to see what else can be done. Wish we had a Dr. House around.Her husband also had a repeat cataract surgery the same day, so both my husband and myself were with each of them. To complicate matters, the children, both 12 were on school vacation.
> My SIL has Glaucoma very bad, so not sure this cataract surgery will help, other than it needed to be done. He is only 50 years old. Thank you all for your prayers for them.As you may sense from my words, I am very worried about them. Thank you for letting me vent
> Their daughters introduced them when they were 9, as they were school friends. They just got married in October.
> Sam, glad you've got your computer back.
> Aran, your funny was like a line from a Robin William's movie.
> Happy birthday to those who are having birthdays today. May your day be filled with Joy.
> Better get my day started now.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


~~~Keeping them wrapped! You, too!


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~How do you pronounce " hough & heid ?


Hough is pronounced hoch to rhyme with loch (as in Loch Ness, etc) and you really need the Scottish "ch" (or perhaps it's in German too? ) but usually "ck" is the nearest most people get. Also hied is a corruption of 'head' and rhymes with need.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> The training I was undergoing, had me placed with a class room of 9 - 10 year olds, but the Head told me as he walked me over, "We don't say this, but these are the 'slow learners'". Their Class Teacher who was supervising me, was one of the scruffiest individuals I have ever seen in front of a class- usually the dress code is pretty strict. BUT he was brilliant with the children, most of whom were country children (Maori) who had been moved into the city, in a search for jobs for the parents. It was a four week section, and by the time it got to the third week I was ill with something or other and had to take a day off. The Teacher chose that day to take the children to the Rodin exhibition that was in town. My observation lesson when the lecturer came from College to assess my skills, was not impressed that I had set up an art class for the children. He wrote that it was not truly a teaching experience- or implied that I had taken an easy option. However the results I got from the children were IMHO fantastic, because they were buoyed up by the class trip, and the most difficult child in the class- who spent most of her day in, around or under the desks, mostly not her own- now-a-days she would probably be diagnosed ADHD- invented the mono-print. And when it came to my last day and the task was to write a farewell note to me, Emma sat down and wrote for a good 15 minutes. I encountered her years later, not directly, but through a mutual friend, who told me Emma had never forgotten 'her' 'Mrs Drysdale' (it is very common here that 'Miss' becomes 'Mrs' to the children, and vice versa). I was very relieved to hear that Emma was working, and by then had her own family.
> But the negative report about my assessed class, had a lot to do with my decision to leave.
> I spent much of the rest of the year in the Pottery rooms- with a brilliant Yorkshire man a Mr Eric Flegg, who taught me most of what I know about clay. When I volunteered at the Steiner School, (Waldorf System) that I had my two attend, I one year worked up a bath tub full of hardened clay, and got it to workable condition again- and molded hundreds of balls, with a centre of water, to see if that would help store them longer for the Art Teacher- a former darling of mine- but the relationship had been very one-sided- he ditched me to marry a dazzling girl, who led him a merry dance before ditching him. But John told me my invention had worked very well. My girls were not impressed that John had been my boyfriend- he was a very well meaning person- but 6' 5" really gangling- absolutely dedicated to the Steiner Method- ended up teaching at the senior Steiner set-up in the Hawkes Bay, where they train their teachers. At least that was the last I heard- completely lost track of him , other than that a mutual friend was saying that she had heard his second marriage has also failed.
> I went on to teach Hand Crafts at the school for a year and a half nearly two years, until Mum got so ill (stroke) that I had her come and live with us. My reward for that time came a number of years later, when one of my most disruptive 7 year olds proudly went and fetched his pencil case that he had cross stitched, and I had dyed fabric to match for his lining- still in use.


~~~SO great that you were able to get some feedback...years later. That must have been rewarding! :thumbup: Your supervising teacher sounds like he was in the wrong profession....no imagination, poor understanding of the students, and a general disaster for productive teaching. Creative arts is a great way to reach kids who are disenfranchised. Use of arts is a good way for students with language barriers to reach across those barriers. I feel the profession lost a gifted teacher when you moved on. :-( 
It sounds like you realize not that the negative report was not really a true evaluation, but the result of an incompetant person who had no business in that position. Who knows how many other potentially gifted teachers he snuffed out of the profession. :-( :-(


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad they came through the surgeries well but also so sorry that your DD's PTH level is still out of whack. Will continue to lift all in prayer that these issues will soon be resolved positively.


~~~DITTO DITTO!!!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. When I have managed to squeeze the car out of the garage we are going to have a play and twiddle all the knobs to see what they do. I have already figures out the radio, cd, linked my phone to it and found the make up mirror - you know the important things :thumbup:
> 
> I'll leave the technical stuff to Mr P.
> 
> I'm off to lunch with the coven today, so I'm really looking forward to that and then London Girl is coming over for the day on Thursday so I am really s t r e t c h i n g my birthday out.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos of yesterday sunny garden....


Your garden is always welcome and even more so this morning as the sun has disappeared and the light sensitive lighting in the parking areas is glowing. So you can imagine how dreary it is....
I'm all for stretching the birthday celebration as long as possible....
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Great buy. DH does the cooking in this house and has some very nice pans... all with a Teflon or some such coating inside. I much prefer to have pans without the coating so have squirreled away a few for when I want to make something. Enjoy...


Yes, after my son accidentally killed my Goffin Cockatoo and Umbrella Cockatoo by leaving a coated pan on the stove and leaving, I refuse to have them in the house. It was a very devastating scene to come home too. Poor kid still apologizes after all that time and that was 20 years or so ago, he won't use them either, but neither has he ever left another pan unattended, especially when leaving the house. I tried the Rachel Ray since I didin't have birds and thought they were a better coating than the teflon, but I don't think so and they didn't hold up worth a farthing.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oohhhh...so sorry. Grab the opportunity as soon as you can! It's SO yummy....hot with fresh butter! mmmmmmmmmmmm :!: :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ENJOY!


 Or hot with butter and molasses is great too. Yum!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> * Happy Birthday! to Pammie1234*


Once again, thanks for the reminder, Julie.

A very happy birthday Pammie!! HOpe your day and the following year are full of wonderful surprises.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh....can we have your 55 degrees? It's only 20 degrees outside, but the sun is shining so I'm thrilled.


~~~Lucky you! We only have 16 degrees. :lol: :lol: 
Tomorrow...the one day I HAVE to go out...only up to 2?
Yikes! Luckily, today I can stay inside. One reason I am so far behind is I have learned of another new baby due...Sept. so my needles need to hit high speed. I spent the day knitting on a new blanket instead of chatting...or doing anything else! Really indulgent. I have one more square to do, but the yarn I ordered is not coming....waaaay too slow! I have written asking why it is slow. I am anxious to get started!
Everyone stay, warm (or cool, as desired) and happy!
Carol il/oh


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't mind! Especially as the surgeon himself rang this morning to ask if I could come earlier- this means I will be able to catch the free shutle bus to Manurewa, rather than a bit of a hike up and downhill to a bus stop with no seat- because I am not prepared to cross Great South Road at that point- traffic really hoops along- and it is too dangerous an undertaking in my opinion. Up and down hill is not my favourite experience presently, and standing waiting at bus stops is always a chore, although typically the nerves are OK at the moment (in the hip)


Glad you'll be able to get the bus. Isn't always the way that pain disappears as soon as you're going to do something about it! :roll: :lol:


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like an awesome time and glad to see her with her cake. Great tea spread you put together!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> That is what I thought too, I believe, unless memory fails me, it was a brand of school shoe available when I was going to school, here in Australia. I would like to know what Hush Puppies are in US.


We also have the shoe brand, "Hush Puppies"....but the food is seasoned cornbread shaped in a ball and fried. Usually includes minced onion in the batter.
Junek


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> Thanks for letting us know, Julie. You must be the Birthday Monitor!
> So,
> A Very Happy Birthday wish for Pammie1234


From me too!


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Purplefi*
> 
> I hope you have a great day and wonderful year. You are such a dear friend!
> 
> Here is my card for you!


~~~How * beautiful!!! * Love the *purple highlights *.
(let's see if the tags worked)
:wink:


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Lucky you! We only have 16 degrees. :lol: :lol:
> Tomorrow...the one day I HAVE to go out...only up to 2?
> Yikes! Luckily, today I can stay inside. One reason I am so far behind is I have learned of another new baby due...Sept. so my needles need to hit high speed. I spent the day knitting on a new blanket instead of chatting...or doing anything else! Really indulgent. I have one more square to do, but the yarn I ordered is not coming....waaaay too slow! I have written asking why it is slow. I am anxious to get started!
> Everyone stay, warm (or cool, as desired) and happy!
> 
> Lovely blanket...lucky baby and Mom who get that!
> Junek
> Carol il/oh


----------



## ChrisEl

darowil said:


> And now how about some photos of a KP TP?


What a lovely table (and guests too)...


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> I join the circle with my thoughts and best hopes for you son nittergma.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza said:


> ~~~How * beautiful!!! * Love the *purple highlights *.
> (let's see if the tags worked)
> :wink:


~~~hmmmmm? why did my coding print out? Guess I haven't fully mastered this skill yet. I wanted to bold the owrds, too....didn't happen. :?


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I pray for him Nittergma -- we had a son who managed off and on, and tried so hard. We lost him to esophageal cancer which was from smoking which is an addiction. Rob fought his demons all his life from grade 9 on - he was drug clean l0 years but never completely alcohol free although he kept a job for those years, but then got caught up again.
> 
> I know your pain so well. I will keep you and him in my special Prayers. Only the parents of a troubled child who cannotwin the fightover his or her demons can know what pain it causes to all members of the family. It still is something I will never completely get over. Such a smart, wonderful person who never beat his addictions completely. He was my first born and we were so connected.I believe it is inherited by some in each generation of some families. It goes back at least one person as far back as my Great Grandfather. sooo sad and so difficult to overcome.
> 
> Please know I Pray for him and I Pray that you are okay. No one wants that for their child.
> 
> I think a Prayer circle would be a needed thing here -- ask me how I know. I don't talk about this much - once again my
> deep feelings are coming out on this wonderful tea party. You have all changed my life.


Shirley, you give strength, with your life stories, and the wisdom that you gained from it you so willingly share, I thank you for being open and caring for others. We are richer by you. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> And the surgeon rang this morning asking if I would be able to get there earlier- so as soon as I get back from the veterinarian I will head through to the clinic.


Wonderful! Cant wait to find out their assessment of the situation and hopefully, one way or another, you will get some relief and be able to walk more easily. 
Have a great day Julie, hugs, and pats to Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> And now how about some photos of a KP TP?


That looks fantastic!!!!!!!!! Great looking bunch of ladies too!


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> I here - just reading and not saying much - trying to get caught up - prayers and healing energy for those hurting and healing and those that won't have a chance to heal. I do question god at times and ask if he knows what he is doing - there are so many that should already be dead - and I could make a list - and then he allows his little children to suffer. makes no sense to me - never had - never will - my faith is not that strong.
> 
> gary put my new chair together - very comfy - the new table is working well - now I just have to make some storage somewhere and all will be well.
> 
> don't think in got above 22° today - was very windy which made it feel worse.
> 
> took the grandboys to see the lego movie tonight (free popcorn on Mondays) - we all decided it was way too salty - burned the lips - the movie was good - I don't think the boys got the story line but they enjoyed it none the less. the animation was good and the 3-d was great - haven't seen a 3-d movie since the "house of wax" back in the early 50's.
> 
> I am determined to get caught up tonight - even dvr'd "the blacklist" so haven't had the tv on since jeopardy. the present champion grates my nerves.
> 
> later --- sam


Sam, your caring and loving spirit, shows faith, and you are a strong man. 
You see who you are by your family. :-D


----------



## Patches39

purl2diva said:


> Another prayer request. My DDIL, Brenda, as I've mentioned before suffers from rheumatoid arthritis. All previous medicines no longer are effective. Tomorrow, she will start a new one. It will be an eight hour infusion. Please pray that she can tolerate the process, that she does not have serious side effects and that it gives her relief from the pain. She is very nervous about this.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Prayers going up now.


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~36 is a lot of kids. High school is "miles" away from primary grades! Did you ever try to teach the 2nd graders French? Wish you had been able to use your training properly. Teaching can be a ton of fun...but being in such a situation can certainly take the fun out of it. So sorry.


When I started teaching in 1972 I had 42 six year olds in my class! In Scotland the contracted limits are 33 for Primaries 3 - 7 (7 - 11yr olds) and 25 for P.1 & 2. I'm not sure about Secondary School, I think it sometimes depends on the subject being taught.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> b and d and j and y are my too biggest problems with letters.
> Left and right well those are useless (I have a one in two chance of getting them right don't I?). I'll tell David to turn left and point right- don't know he gets confused, any one would think I was giving him conflicting messages. Think he's learning to know that my pointing is much more likely to be right- but not always over helpful when concentrating onn the road.
> Left and right was fun nursing- especially when I first started we needed to give the diagnosis of the patients including left or right when relevant. And waving the relevant arm and saying this one was not considered acceptable. I would know which limb but as far as whether was the left or right limb went that was a different matter. Fortunately if I metally turn someone to face the window at the table from when I was a child I can get it right. So I would quickly mentally turn the bed to face the window and say left or right!
> Multiplication tables- some I know and the rest I have to figure out. At least once I understood them (playing with pegs with Vicky as a pre-schooler putting them into groups of 2 etc the light bulb went on) it helped. I had a teacher who would walk me round and round the school yard going over and over the tables (never felt she was being nasty interestingly enough) but they just didn't go in.
> Really struggled at school until I repeated the second to last year of high school when suddenly something clicked. Did OK with study later and then very well once I went back again as a mature student.
> Mum tells the story of the day I forgot my school reader. Thats allright I confidentally told her I can read it without the reader and 'read' it to her! However despite this early method of 'reading' I did actually learn to read correctly and well.


and obviously continue to enjoy reading...


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo as promised of the finished DGD's bolero...it's just been rewashed
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-knit-bolero
> 
> It's my first pieced project so learned how to do the seaming --- and first knitted lace edge which had to be stitched on as well.
> 
> Shirley -- although I wasn't part of the Finish the WIP's workshop, it inspired me to finish this so if you'd like, please add to the Parade of finished items---or should I? Thanks again.


~~~Lovely!That edging is great!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. When I have managed to squeeze the car out of the garage we are going to have a play and twiddle all the knobs to see what they do. I have already figures out the radio, cd, linked my phone to it and found the make up mirror - you know the important things :thumbup:
> 
> I'll leave the technical stuff to Mr P.
> 
> I'm off to lunch with the coven today, so I'm really looking forward to that and then London Girl is coming over for the day on Thursday so I am really s t r e t c h i n g my birthday out.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos of yesterday sunny garden....


 Sounds like you are going to have quite a bit of fun getting to know Bruisie. So glad you are having a great birthday week, sounds like a lot of fun. 
The garden looks fantastic, Mr. P really does have a way with it doesn't he.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> That is what I thought too, I believe, unless memory fails me, it was a brand of school shoe available when I was going to school, here in Australia. I would like to know what Hush Puppies are in US.


they are a deep fried mix I think from cornmeal it was- there are several recipes later on- and several versions of how the name came in to being. They do have the brand of shoes too.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Finished my blocks- ended up doing two Canadian flag blocks so I have one extra - don't worry if you don't use one of them. Shirley


~~~Great squares! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~SO great that you were able to get some feedback...years later. That must have been rewarding! :thumbup: Your supervising teacher sounds like he was in the wrong profession....no imagination, poor understanding of the students, and a general disaster for productive teaching. Creative arts is a great way to reach kids who are disenfranchised. Use of arts is a good way for students with language barriers to reach across those barriers. I feel the profession lost a gifted teacher when you moved on. :-(
> It sounds like you realize not that the negative report was not really a true evaluation, but the result of an incompetant person who had no business in that position. Who knows how many other potentially gifted teachers he snuffed out of the profession. :-( :-(


I think a lot of men around in the Teaching Profession at that time took great delight in snuffing out anything a little progressive or creative- they wanted it all by their own unimaginative 'book'. I remember a class mate whose dad was a head Teacher locally who claimed he could stifle that Training College 'nonsense' out of teachers in 3 months only.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> And the surgeon rang this morning asking if I would be able to get there earlier- so as soon as I get back from the veterinarian I will head through to the clinic.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Dreamweaver said:


> Hang in there.... It sometimes takes a little fiddling to get just the right dose for each person....The sunshine will also help with mood and energy level....


Thanks,


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Glad you'll be able to get the bus. Isn't always the way that pain disappears as soon as you're going to do something about it! :roll: :lol:


Probably Murphy has a law to cover that one!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> * Happy Birthday! to Pammie1234*


Goodness, good thing you are on top of birthdays most days, you'd think I'd learn to check for them, but no. 
So I'll add my Happy Birthday to Julies' Happy Birthday, 
so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## cmaliza

siouxann said:


> You truly are bonny and blythe! Both inside and out.
> 
> I, on the other hand, am Wednesday's child. :-( :?:


~~~I'm a Wednesday, too...is that "full of woe"? :-(


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful! Cant wait to find out their assessment of the situation and hopefully, one way or another, you will get some relief and be able to walk more easily.
> Have a great day Julie, hugs, and pats to Ringo.


Thanks so much, Kaye! Hope you are enjoying your day- I am sleepy- thank goodness and about to go back to bad!


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> I got a 7 inch samsung galaxy for my birthday. :thumbup:


~~~Nice!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Does it get a name?


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm a Wednesday, too...is that "full of woe"? :-(


Yes it is- but I am sure that one comes for the alliteration!


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> And now how about some photos of a KP TP?


Lovely photos, a happy time. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Tessadele said:


> Darowil, this really made me laugh, I'm just the same with left & right, Julian always asks "your left or mine?' I don't have any problem with letters, but my younger DD is a leftie too & had trouble as a child because she read everything back to front. I didn't realise she wasn't reading until she did exactly what you did, "read" her school book with it upside down & closed. It took me a long time to teach her to read properly with the book the right way up, she found it much easier to read upside down as that way it's backwards, but now she's bright & has no trouble, she has a photographic memory, but not for maths, ha,ha.
> As for me, I can read & write upside down & backwards, no trouble, but it does surprise the person sitting opposite when I write a message & they don't have to turn it round to read it!! Oh, the joys of being a leftie & different.
> 
> Tessa


LOLOL!!! When David is driving and Marla is with us, she sits in the front passenger seat, when he asks her where to turn, she just points and says "that way", she gets left and right so mixed up too, it's just too funny. David says that that doesn't help much when he's busy looking at the traffic. :shock: Don't know why not.


----------



## Designer1234

Happy Birthday Pam -- I hope you have a wonderful day. May this next year bring you much happiness, not too much work, and continuing fun in the Tea Party. Shirley


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Kaye! Hope you are enjoying your day- I am sleepy- thank goodness and about to go back to bad!


 I woke up stuffed up, so just figured it wasn't worth going back to bed and just made a cuppa coffee and got on here to get caught up. David just got up and is getting ready to head out to Michigan again, I'll go put all his food and drink into the cooler in a few minutes. I have it all made and in it's proper containers already so that makes it easy. 
Told David he was a Tuesday Child too and that meant full of Grace, we laughed. lolol... 
Have a good rest, you have a full day ahead of you it sounds like. 
Hugs


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. When I have managed to squeeze the car out of the garage we are going to have a play and twiddle all the knobs to see what they do. I have already figures out the radio, cd, linked my phone to it and found the make up mirror - you know the important things :thumbup:
> 
> I'll leave the technical stuff to Mr P.
> 
> I'm off to lunch with the coven today, so I'm really looking forward to that and then London Girl is coming over for the day on Thursday so I am really s t r e t c h i n g my birthday out.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos of yesterday sunny garden....


 :shock: lovely flowers, as always just want to sit in the garden and have coffee. :-D


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Kaye! Hope you are enjoying your day- I am sleepy- thank goodness and about to go back to bad!


No! No! Stay good! :lol:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> * Happy Birthday! to Pammie1234*


I am joining in :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl

Here is another version of the rhyme, attributed to "the early United States" and its optimistic immigrants:

Sundays child is full of grace,
Mondays child is fair of face;
Tuesdays child loves to race,
Wednesdays child is kind of heart;
Thursdays child is very smart,
Fridays child will never part;
Saturdays child is good of heart.

There is a whole history of fortune-telling rhymes:
http://poemshape.wordpress.com/2011/01/01/mondays-child-is-fair-of-face/


----------



## ChrisEl

KateB said:


> No! No! Stay good! :lol:


Sinning and going to bad....things are going downhill....


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Pam -- I hope you have a wonderful day. May this next year bring you much happiness, not too much work, and continuing fun in the Tea Party. Shirley


Lovely avatar, Shirley.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Goodness, good thing you are on top of birthdays most days, you'd think I'd learn to check for them, but no.
> So I'll add my Happy Birthday to Julies' Happy Birthday,
> so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


I'll join in on the birthday wishes as well HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

*Happy birthday, Pammie!*


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm a Wednesday, too...is that "full of woe"? :-(


That's the saying, but I prefer to think of it as "serious by nature."  I'm a Wednesday, also.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the blanket!! It's chilly outside, but at least the sun is trying to peek out...so I'm going to venture out today. Whee!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Lucky you! We only have 16 degrees. :lol: :lol:
> Tomorrow...the one day I HAVE to go out...only up to 2?
> Yikes! Luckily, today I can stay inside. One reason I am so far behind is I have learned of another new baby due...Sept. so my needles need to hit high speed. I spent the day knitting on a new blanket instead of chatting...or doing anything else! Really indulgent. I have one more square to do, but the yarn I ordered is not coming....waaaay too slow! I have written asking why it is slow. I am anxious to get started!
> Everyone stay, warm (or cool, as desired) and happy!
> Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think of "full of grace" as being filled with God's love....and I think that definition applies to both you and David...even if you think "graceful" doesn't.



Poledra65 said:


> I woke up stuffed up, so just figured it wasn't worth going back to bed and just made a cuppa coffee and got on here to get caught up. David just got up and is getting ready to head out to Michigan again, I'll go put all his food and drink into the cooler in a few minutes. I have it all made and in it's proper containers already so that makes it easy.
> Told David he was a Tuesday Child too and that meant full of Grace, we laughed. lolol...
> Have a good rest, you have a full day ahead of you it sounds like.
> Hugs


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Healing vibes to you and to your sister. I hope it is not shingles. Mom had that and it was so very painful. I hope that she is given pain meds sleeping aide if this continues much longer....


My mom had shingles on her face & was in agony for months, never slept. At least now if you go to the doctor within 72 hrs of onset of symptoms they can give you antivirals that help alot


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday, Pammie!


----------



## Miss Pam

Happy Birthday, Pammie!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> I have had mine but didn't know you HAD to be older. My SIL got the shingles when he was in his 20's. Fortunately, they were cured rather quickly.... don't walk, RUN and get one as soon as you qualify.


My doctor told me they don't like to give it before 60 as it may not last your lifetime :roll: , they must not want the cost of a booster shot. I have not had it yet but plan to get it. We are good for doctors right now but in the past have had shortages, I don't want to break out & be unable to get the meds within the 72 hr window.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> I have had mine but didn't know you HAD to be older. My SIL got the shingles when he was in his 20's. Fortunately, they were cured rather quickly.... don't walk, RUN and get one as soon as you qualify.


My doctor told me they don't like to give it before 60 as it may not last your lifetime :roll: , they must not want the cost of a booster shot. I have not had it yet but plan to get it. We are good for doctors right now but in the past have had shortages, I don't want to break out & be unable to get the meds within the 72 hr window.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> I have had mine but didn't know you HAD to be older. My SIL got the shingles when he was in his 20's. Fortunately, they were cured rather quickly.... don't walk, RUN and get one as soon as you qualify.


My doctor told me they don't like to give it before 60 as it may not last your lifetime :roll: , they must not want the cost of a booster shot. I have not had it yet but plan to get it. We are good for doctors right now but in the past have had shortages, I don't want to break out & be unable to get the meds within the 72 hr window.


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Pammie.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> I have had mine but didn't know you HAD to be older. My SIL got the shingles when he was in his 20's. Fortunately, they were cured rather quickly.... don't walk, RUN and get one as soon as you qualify.


My doctor told me they don't like to give it before 60 as it may not last your lifetime :roll: , they must not want the cost of a booster shot. I have not had it yet but plan to get it. We are good for doctors right now but in the past have had shortages, I don't want to break out & be unable to get the meds within the 72 hr window.


----------



## Designer1234

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I hope mine turns out exactly 8inch square.!


I did the same thing as someone on here suggested. I cut out 5 squares in plastic only I cut them 7.5 inches wide. knit a swatch and multiplied the stitches per inch by 7.5 --

then kept measuring -- crochet the edges with crochet either sc or half double crochets. until it blocked out to 8 ".

I lay them on top of each other and ran a long seam through all the blocks to hold them flat at and put them in the envelope. I hope they arrive flat and the right size. keeping my fingers crossed. The idea of the plastic square was really helpful- I can't remember who suggested doing it but it sure made it easier.

------------------------
Sam, My faith is not as sure as some of those on here either. I admire those who are so sure of their faith. I struggle with it - Some of
my life experiences make it hard to accept some of the teachings -- I believe in 'Do unto others' and try, although not always successfuly, live by that.

I do believe in the Prayer circle and a higher power- how can anyone not?


----------



## Kathleendoris

Happy birthday, Pammie! I hope you will have a really special day.


----------



## Designer1234

Sorlenna said:


> That's the saying, but I prefer to think of it as "serious by nature."  I'm a Wednesday, also.


I like that better- I have some 'serious by nature' family members and they are wonderful. So are you.


----------



## Sorlenna

Designer1234 said:


> I like that better- I have some 'serious by nature' family members and they are wonderful. So are you.


Everyone here is! Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I do this so that when I get back on line I can go to "My Posts" at the top of the forum, click on it and then click to go to that post. That way I don't have to remember what page number I ended on. Just a way of "marking" what page I left off on.


81brighteyes said:


> I don't understand this whenever I see it. Do you go back to that area and write something or just how does this work? It's confusing.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> I have had mine but didn't know you HAD to be older. My SIL got the shingles when he was in his 20's. Fortunately, they were cured rather quickly.... don't walk, RUN and get one as soon as you qualify.


My doctor told me they don't like to give it before you are 60 as it may not give lifetime immunity,I guess they don't want to have to give boosters??
I have not had it yet but plan to get it as sometimes we have a shortage of doctors & would not be able to get an appointment in time to beat the 72 hr time limit to start meds.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I do this so that when I get back on line I can go to "My Posts" at the top of the forum, click on it and then click to go to that post. That way I don't have to remember what page number I ended on. Just a way of "marking" what page I left off on.


That is what I do most times, makes it easier that way.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh I hope so!


KateB said:


> Thursday's child here, with "far to go"! :lol: Do you think that means I'll get to the KAP one day....? :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning or almost afternoon here  I started to read this morning so I could catch up. Remembered I had an order that had to be done asap, like yesterday. I have just finished it, it has been packaged and ready to go. I must thank Jamie for helping get this finished quickly. 

I think it is time to sit with a tea, put my feet up and play catch up. I hope to get caught up that is. 

Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. Giant ((((((((HUGS))))))))) for all, cause who doesn't like hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Um, recipe please. 


purl2diva said:


> Just took these breakfast cookies out of the oven and the house smells wonderful. They are a nice change from muffins or scones and are easy to pick up and eat on the fly.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> It's 8:30pm Sunday and I've had a busy day and have just gotten to the computer.
> 
> Would you join me in praying for forward movement and some funding to come out of these recent meetings? We would appreciate them so much. She has been without income since she finished her internship at the National Labor Relations Board at the end of 2008. DH and I have been supporting the household by ourselves until SIL joined the family. It's been a long, rough row to hoe as some of you know from your own experience.
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to each other, my sisters and brothers of my heart. May God bless each one of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sending prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a cute cake.
> 
> I just got this in an email. Hard to believe people are so gullible
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/michael-carbonaro-the-magic-clerk.htm#.UTwOkqWVdOQ


That was hilarious had to pass it on to a few friends.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> My doctor told me they don't like to give it before you are 60 as it may not give lifetime immunity,I guess they don't want to have to give boosters??
> I have not had it yet but plan to get it as sometimes we have a shortage of doctors & would not be able to get an appointment in time to beat the 72 hr time limit to start meds.


Wow 5 Gwennies! I think we may have to change the name to 'Bonnies'! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

Angora1 said:


> I'll see if I can take a photo and download it. Ok, done. It is called Carnation and will be a Christmas decoration. It is tiny and nice for learning so I will have something pretty when I am done. As you can see from the 2nd photo, I have a lot to get done before my Tuesday lesson, but couldn't get more done till Fri., and Sat. and a little today. Hopefully more tonight.


You are doing great!

Tami


----------



## Gweniepooh

On my list.


purl2diva said:


> Another prayer request. My DDIL, Brenda, as I've mentioned before suffers from rheumatoid arthritis. All previous medicines no longer are effective. Tomorrow, she will start a new one. It will be an eight hour infusion. Please pray that she can tolerate the process, that she does not have serious side effects and that it gives her relief from the pain. She is very nervous about this.
> 
> Thank you so much.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so glad that your niece is doing well now. Also glad that you got the opportunity to earn some more income...even if you do hate cleaning bathrooms...I hope you are fully recovered from the flu too. Hope you will be able to join us more in the future. You've been missed.


Southern Gal said:


> hi guys.......... i haven't been on in ever so long. i have missed all the chit chat so much. i have popped in to read along every wk, but seemed not to have time to really get into the mix. My niece is finally up and around and doing very well. bj and i both were down with a mild case of flu i guess. it was during the last big ice and snow we had last month, bj missed 2 days of work and went to the dr., me i just kept taking benydryl and the ibprophens to help with the achy joints and bones. i lived on hot jasmine tea and honey for the longest, i think because bj workes at the hospital and i was in and out so much staying with niece we just breathed in one to many germs. an older lady friend of mine is now sick with it and i called to check on her today, as she wasn't at Tai Chi, she was talking about all her joints hurting from this mess, she said even her teeth hurt, and they weren't even her real teeth, i thought that was funny.
> i have the ugliest living room now, i am in the middle of stripping the wall paper, and wow, i gotta finish it, i have gone to far now. i have several projects going on in the house, i am still knitting and got back into my watercolor painting again. but i do that from time to time. sassafrase are you still enjoying it also?
> i think i am going to start doing a stash buster afghan using the pattern that was talking about in the past month, where you just keep adding on the squares as you go, and there are no sewing to it.
> i am now cleaning 20 hrs a wk at the church, i took over the fellowship hall and kitchen and classrooms along the gym area, so as i told my cousin, let me break that down for you, i now clean 12 commodes, 3 urinals, 12 sinks a couple times a wk, (and yes, i am the one who hates to clean bathrooms...........ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! but when the older gentleman fell on the ice and broke his ribs, and had to give it up, i felt like this was a answer to my prayers, i needed some more income, but sure didn't want to punch a clock again, so i felt like this was an answer. so i am going to get off her now, and try to catch some sleep. we had such nice weather for a few days, and now i think we are in for some more winter stuff. i am so over it. later guys


----------



## gottastch

Happy Birthday, Pammie1234!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

I am heading out for the day-- I hope you all have a lovely day. My server is acting up -- having been able to get oj line for the last hour but it looks like everything by my mail program is back to normal.

See you all later.


----------



## gottastch

Hello all, DH had yesterday off and we just got a few errands done. I made pizza dough on Friday but we didn't get to using it until last night. He made one and I made one...it was kinda fun. I put mine on a preheated pizza stone and he put his on a cookie sheet...I think that was the difference. I like a crispy crust  I made a cheeseburger pizza...used leftover meatloaf, cut up some dill pickles, two kinds of cheese and a little green Tobasco on top after it came out of the oven with a few shakes of the greated Parmesan cheese, in the can. It was tasty! DH made pepperoni and onion. His was good too but it is all about the crust for me. None of it will go to waste...yum, yum, yum


----------



## Gweniepooh

I second that. I just bought a new corn stick cast iron pan from Lodge....made Mexican Cornbread and ohhhhh was it good with butter hot out of the oven. In my opinion cornbread is best cooked in cast iron cookware. Always use a cast iron skillet when making a big pan of it. Love me new corn stick pan and plan to get a second one. Only thing for me is they are sooooo heavy that with the skillet I have to get DH or DD to lift it from the oven for me with my silly weakened hand. Saw a skillet (very large) the other day but I couldn't even lift the lid...LOL...passed it up though I really would have loved it.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oohhhh...so sorry. Grab the opportunity as soon as you can! It's SO yummy....hot with fresh butter! mmmmmmmmmmmm :!: :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ENJOY!


----------



## gottastch

I got the news that I have been dreading, this morning. My 96 year old dear aunt, who has been in and out of the hospital, has passed away. Dear son is taking this especially hard as Aunt Ella was "one of a kind" and will truly be missed. He remembers her from when my mom would watch him (she lived across the street from my mom). She was always full of life and loved to have fun. I like to think that she is having a very happy reunion with "the old gang" (my mom and dad, Uncle Alex and Aunt Mary and her husband, Fred). Her two sons previously passed too so I'm sure they all are having a grand old time. I was worried that my cousin, Alice (Ella's daughter), might pass before her but thankfully it didn't happen that way. Now maybe after the hoopla of the next few days calms down, Alice can concentrate on her treatments and maybe will change her mind about stopping her chemo. I hate that anymore families seem to only get together for weddings and funerals. Guess that's just the way it goes. 

I thank you all for your love and support and I am sending hugs and prayers to all of you and am giving thanks for having you all in my life!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just love the photos. It looks as if you had quite a nice time. The food looks yummy too.


darowil said:


> And now how about some photos of a KP TP?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Darowil, boy when you plan a party you really go all out, what a spread!

Purplefi, the daffodil & crocus are such a breath of spring, so pretty. We are in the deep freeze for at least another week, down to "-40s at night warmest all week is -18C/0F. Long way from spring. The good news is it is bright and sunny. I don't think I could handle weeks of dreary cloudy, rainy days. Isthe flooding finally getting better over there? Haven't heard anything on the news for a few days.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Darowil, boy when you plan a party you really go all out, what a spread!

Purplefi, the daffodil & crocus are such a breath of spring, so pretty. We are in the deep freeze for at least another week, down to "-40s at night warmest all week is -18C/0F. Long way from spring. The good news is it is bright and sunny. I don't think I could handle weeks of dreary cloudy, rainy days. Isthe flooding finally getting better over there? Haven't heard anything on the news for a few days.


Another Gwennie,I promise to only click once on my posts from now on.


----------



## tami_ohio

Dreamweaver said:


> The store is Moxie, but it is in Taos, NM.... Found two great stores there. Here are a few shots from Moxie.


It looks like a fun place to shop!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely pictures; stretching your birthday celebration is the only way to go...enjoy the week!


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. When I have managed to squeeze the car out of the garage we are going to have a play and twiddle all the knobs to see what they do. I have already figures out the radio, cd, linked my phone to it and found the make up mirror - you know the important things :thumbup:
> 
> I'll leave the technical stuff to Mr P.
> 
> I'm off to lunch with the coven today, so I'm really looking forward to that and then London Girl is coming over for the day on Thursday so I am really s t r e t c h i n g my birthday out.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos of yesterday sunny garden....


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> For me it is "Amazing Grace" played on bagpipes, no matter how many times I've heard it.


After my grandmother died, I couldn't sing Amazing Grace, for the tears. When I learned to sign, that was one of the first hymns we learned. Then I could still "sing" it by signing, and still cry. Finally, most times I can sing it without the tears. It was on of Grandma's favorites. Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I woke up stuffed up, so just figured it wasn't worth going back to bed and just made a cuppa coffee and got on here to get caught up. David just got up and is getting ready to head out to Michigan again, I'll go put all his food and drink into the cooler in a few minutes. I have it all made and in it's proper containers already so that makes it easy.
> Told David he was a Tuesday Child too and that meant full of Grace, we laughed. lolol...
> Have a good rest, you have a full day ahead of you it sounds like.
> Hugs


Indeed it will be busy! But I am glad I won't have to walk so far on the home leg. I am just drying out some bread so I can make bread crumbs to stuff some peppers- I got 12 for $5, which I thought a real bargain- some are small, but they will cook up well! Glad you have everything ready to pack for David- he must really appreciate it, and your caring- I am going back to lie down again for a bit- Ringo is on the dog cushion, by the back door.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> No! No! Stay good! :lol:


ah spotted my typo at last- it is one I make frequently- but usually pick up before posting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAMMIE1234


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> When I started teaching in 1972 I had 42 six year olds in my class! In Scotland the contracted limits are 33 for Primaries 3 - 7 (7 - 11yr olds) and 25 for P.1 & 2. I'm not sure about Secondary School, I think it sometimes depends on the subject being taught.


Wow! Kate, 42 kids would be enough to make most people run for the hills! My GS started kindergarden this year & there were 31,I think, so they split the class into 2. I think that was a good thing, he seems to doing well. I would think kids could get very lost in a class of 42. You must be an amazing teacher to handle so many.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> When I started teaching in 1972 I had 42 six year olds in my class! In Scotland the contracted limits are 33 for Primaries 3 - 7 (7 - 11yr olds) and 25 for P.1 & 2. I'm not sure about Secondary School, I think it sometimes depends on the subject being taught.


Wow! Kate, 42 kids would be enough to make most people run for the hills! My GS started kindergarden this year & there were 31,I think, so they split the class into 2. I think that was a good thing, he seems to doing well. I would think kids could get very lost in a class of 42. You must be an amazing teacher to handle so many.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> When I started teaching in 1972 I had 42 six year olds in my class! In Scotland the contracted limits are 33 for Primaries 3 - 7 (7 - 11yr olds) and 25 for P.1 & 2. I'm not sure about Secondary School, I think it sometimes depends on the subject being taught.


Wow! Kate, 42 kids would be enough to make most people run for the hills! My GS started kindergarden this year & there were 31,I think, so they split the class into 2. I think that was a good thing, he seems to doing well. I would think kids could get very lost in a class of 42. You must be an amazing teacher to handle so many.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> I got the news that I have been dreading, this morning. My 96 year old dear aunt, who has been in and out of the hospital, has passed away. Dear son is taking this especially hard as Aunt Ella was "one of a kind" and will truly be missed. He remembers her from when my mom would watch him (she lived across the street from my mom). She was always full of life and loved to have fun. I like to think that she is having a very happy reunion with "the old gang" (my mom and dad, Uncle Alex and Aunt Mary and her husband, Fred). Her two sons previously passed too so I'm sure they all are having a grand old time. I was worried that my cousin, Alice (Ella's daughter), might pass before her but thankfully it didn't happen that way. Now maybe after the hoopla of the next few days calms down, Alice can concentrate on her treatments and maybe will change her mind about stopping her chemo. I hate that anymore families seem to only get together for weddings and funerals. Guess that's just the way it goes.
> 
> I thank you all for your love and support and I am sending hugs and prayers to all of you and am giving thanks for having you all in my life!!!!!!!


She had lived to a ripe old age, but glad she did not have to go through the grief of losing her daughter before her!


----------



## Sorlenna

gottastch said:


> I got the news that I have been dreading, this morning. My 96 year old dear aunt, who has been in and out of the hospital, has passed away.


I'm sorry to hear this. May you find comfort in your memories.


----------



## tami_ohio

Dreamweaver said:


> Around here, half of them actually have to hold them up with one hand.... All the campaigns to stop this trend and they still remain... I've seen some strange fashions over the years... but underwear showing because pants are falling off is one of the weirdest and least attractive.


As I understand it from some friends in law enforcement in the prison system, wearing your pants that way in prison means you are "advertising", as in "standing on a street corner" advertising! You would think that these young "men" would not want to be doing that. On the other hand, the police like the fad, as it means they can't run as fast, and are easier to catch.

DD had a boyfriend in junior high school who liked his pants to big and baggy. The first thing I told him after welcoming him to our home was if he didn't want to loose them around me, he had better wear a belt, because he WOULD loose them if not. He was welcome to a piece of rope if he needed a belt. LOL, when he saw me walk into school if he was in the office, even if he was clear on the other side of the room, the first thing he did was grab for his pants! One of the secretaries saw him do it one day, and asked him why he was grabbing his pants. He told her I'd make him loose them if he didn't. And I would. I never had to. He knew he was welcome in our home, but we didn't want to see his underwear. Tami


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> When I started teaching in 1972 I had 42 six year olds in my class! In Scotland the contracted limits are 33 for Primaries 3 - 7 (7 - 11yr olds) and 25 for P.1 & 2. I'm not sure about Secondary School, I think it sometimes depends on the subject being taught.


Wow! Kate, 42 kids would be enough to make most people run for the hills! My GS started kindergarden this year & there were 31,I think, so they split the class into 2. I think that was a good thing, he seems to doing well. I would think kids could get very lost in a class of 42. You must be an amazing teacher to handle so many.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now you've run into a problem I've been pondering....how do you do color AND bold together? I've played around with it several times but have yet found the correct combination so that it works. TUTORIAL NEEDED.....LOL anyone who knows please give us advise.....XOXOXO


cmaliza said:


> ~~~hmmmmm? why did my coding print out? Guess I haven't fully mastered this skill yet. I wanted to bold the owrds, too....didn't happen. :?


----------



## tami_ohio

purl2diva said:


> Julie,
> 
> I hope you know I meant no disrespect with my comment about wearing bright colors as opposed to black. We all have to grieve in our own way. I wore the sweater I had just finished to her memorial service. It is shades of red and she had helped me pick out the yarn.
> 
> I also tear up to Amazing Grace , How Great Thou Art and Rock of Ages which was my mom's favorite song and was sung at her funeral. I was 16 when she died at age 44.


At the funerals for my aunt and uncle, I wore red to each. It was their favorite color. No matter how I felt inside, I knew it would honor them, and they would have been happy I did. Darn, now the tears are starting. Tami


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> My doctor told me they don't like to give it before you are 60 as it may not give lifetime immunity,I guess they don't want to have to give boosters??
> I have not had it yet but plan to get it as sometimes we have a shortage of doctors & would not be able to get an appointment in time to beat the 72 hr time limit to start meds.


Here in Virginia, we can get the vaccine at the pharmacy. That way there's no worry about the vaccine being out of the fridge too long. I think I waited about 10 min. and Medicare paid all but $40 of the cost. It was a relief not to worry about getting shingles...I've heard some horror stories about it!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMG! The greatest number I've ever had in a single class was 36 students...11-13...what we call middle school/junior high.THAT was challenging enough in a science class.I did love teaching and approached it much as Carol (cmaliza) has described...the more hand-on activities regardless of the subject matter the better and always tried to pull in real life examples and multiple contents. You've got to make it real and entertaining to keep the interest and peek the interest. MHO.
Would have loved to team up with someone like Carol.


KateB said:


> When I started teaching in 1972 I had 42 six year olds in my class! In Scotland the contracted limits are 33 for Primaries 3 - 7 (7 - 11yr olds) and 25 for P.1 & 2. I'm not sure about Secondary School, I think it sometimes depends on the subject being taught.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Now you've run into a problem I've been pondering....how do you do color AND bold together? I've played around with it several times but have yet found the correct combination so that it works. TUTORIAL NEEDED.....LOL anyone who knows please give us advise.....XOXOXO


Put * first, then . Type what you want in the color bold, then use the [/ color] (without the space) and follow that with *. The bits have to be "together" in the reply. Click on quote reply to this post and look at the last part of the post.

*Like this*


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning or almost afternoon here  I started to read this morning so I could catch up. Remembered I had an order that had to be done asap, like yesterday. I have just finished it, it has been packaged and ready to go. I must thank Jamie for helping get this finished quickly.
> 
> I think it is time to sit with a tea, put my feet up and play catch up. I hope to get caught up that is.
> 
> Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. Giant ((((((((HUGS))))))))) for all, cause who doesn't like hugs.


Love the coffee mug...
Good morning, Caren.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay...what is that a picture of below the tea?


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning or almost afternoon here  I started to read this morning so I could catch up. Remembered I had an order that had to be done asap, like yesterday. I have just finished it, it has been packaged and ready to go. I must thank Jamie for helping get this finished quickly.
> 
> I think it is time to sit with a tea, put my feet up and play catch up. I hope to get caught up that is.
> 
> Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. Giant ((((((((HUGS))))))))) for all, cause who doesn't like hugs.


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Pammie 1234.
Thanks for including my sister in your prayers. Unfortunately the painkillers were making her sick so she is on paracetamol, but is taking the antiviral and antibiotic prescribed. The shingles jab is only available for people aged 70 to 79 at the moment, and seems in short supply. Can be done if you are younger and your Dr agrees at a cost of between £150 and £200! Rather too expensive for most people. She is still in lots of pain and is very tired , but hopefully will be better soon. 
We had a good committee meeting yesterday as we got through necessary business, and most importantly, Liz made a lovely sponge cake for us. 
The agent rang today and is bringing a viewer on Friday, so I have to dash around and tidy up. Keep your fingers crossed for me, please. 
I hope all with health or other problems see an improvement soon. 
Take care all.


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Now you've run into a problem I've been pondering....how do you do color AND bold together? I've played around with it several times but have yet found the correct combination so that it works. TUTORIAL NEEDED.....LOL anyone who knows please give us advise.....XOXOXO


I think... You put the symbols in for say, the colour, then the symbols for the bold just outside eg
(color=blue) XXX (/color) first, but use the square brackets [] not ()
Then (b) and (/b) outside it

* XXX *


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> I got the news that I have been dreading, this morning. My 96 year old dear aunt, who has been in and out of the hospital, has passed away. Dear son is taking this especially hard as Aunt Ella was "one of a kind" and will truly be missed. He remembers her from when my mom would watch him (she lived across the street from my mom). She was always full of life and loved to have fun. I like to think that she is having a very happy reunion with "the old gang" (my mom and dad, Uncle Alex and Aunt Mary and her husband, Fred). Her two sons previously passed too so I'm sure they all are having a grand old time. I was worried that my cousin, Alice (Ella's daughter), might pass before her but thankfully it didn't happen that way. Now maybe after the hoopla of the next few days calms down, Alice can concentrate on her treatments and maybe will change her mind about stopping her chemo. I hate that anymore families seem to only get together for weddings and funerals. Guess that's just the way it goes.
> 
> I thank you all for your love and support and I am sending hugs and prayers to all of you and am giving thanks for having you all in my life!!!!!!!


You have my sympathy...it's so hard to lose a family member. I pray for comfort for you and your son and Alice. I hope Alice makes the right decision for her concerning her treatment.
I found out this morning that a acquaintance of mine has cancer recurring. She'd been treat for it before and had been cancer free for about 2 years. I understand this round of treatment is hitting her harder than the last time.
I'm praying for comfort for her. And if the good Lord sees fit to take her, I'm praying it will be easy. Her husband just died last year. It's so sad.
junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Thank you Sorlenna* Yeah! it worked!



Sorlenna said:


> Put * first, then . Type what you want in the color bold, then use the [/ color] (without the space) and follow that with *. The bits have to be "together" in the reply. Click on quote reply to this post and look at the last part of the post.
> 
> *Like this*


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Wow 5 Gwennies! I think we may have to change the name to 'Bonnies'! :lol:


Sorry,My computer freezes when I try to post today so didn't think anything was happening.


----------



## Gweniepooh

No need to apologize...I learned that from my lovely KTP friends.. It is frustrating for the one posting though...as Shirley would say...ask me how I know.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry,My computer freezes when I try to post today so didn't think anything was happening.


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Pammie 1234.
> Thanks for including my sister in your prayers. Unfortunately the painkillers were making her sick so she is on paracetamol, but is taking the antiviral and antibiotic prescribed. The shingles jab is only available for people aged 70 to 79 at the moment, and seems in short supply. Can be done if you are younger and your Dr agrees at a cost of between £150 and £200! Rather too expensive for most people. She is still in lots of pain and is very tired , but hopefully will be better soon.
> We had a good committee meeting yesterday as we got through necessary business, and most importantly, Liz made a lovely sponge cake for us.
> The agent rang today and is bringing a viewer on Friday, so I have to dash around and tidy up. Keep your fingers crossed for me, please.
> I hope all with health or other problems see an improvement soon.
> Take care all.


I'll definitely keep your sister in prayers. ANd sending up an additional prayer that your viewer will love the house and buy it!!
Junek


----------



## TNS

Gottastch it's always hard to say the final goodbye on this earth, but as you point out it is better she passed before her daughter. Sounds like you will be left with lots of lovely memories of her once the pain has eased a little. I hope that you all will come through this sad time stronger, and send you lots of gentle reassuring hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm off to do some knitting. Today it is a little rainy and windy; hopefully it will clear up as the day progresses. I will check back in later. TTYL Gwen


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> why did you have it stolen? ---- sam


You tell me why it was stolen! Wish I knew! But it never was found. It vanished overnight from outside my house! My policeman SIL says it would have been broken in to pieces and over in Europe before I ever realised it had gone.


----------



## nittergma

bjust trying this to see if I can do it[/b]


Sorlenna said:


> Put * first, then . Type what you want in the color bold, then use the [/[bold]color (without the space) and follow that with *. The bits have to be "together" in the reply. Click on quote reply to this post and look at the last part of the post.
> 
> *Like this*


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, I too love my cast iron pans. Last year I bought a Kitchen Aid brand Dutch oven that is cast iron with enamel inside,vdoes it ever make great oven stew & is easy to clean if I spray with Pam first. Over the years I have had several Teflon coated pots bt they never seem to last. I have 2 different cast frying pans. Is the corm pan the one that had depressions that look like corn cobs? Saw those in Cabeas.

June, my doctor told me that the shingles vaccine doesn't work 100% but if you still get it it will be much less severe & for a shorter time.

Pammie, happy birthday, hope it's a great one.

Gottastch, my sympathy on the passing of your Aunt,96 is certainy a great lifespan. I agrees it is sad when the only time families get together is funerals, fortunately there are usually a few weddings & anniversaries in the mix too. 

I don't know if it is my IPad or the Internet or KP but this thing is sure weird this morning, hardly any of the photos showed today,just a little box with ?inside & even some avatars are that way??? & then all the Gwennies.


----------



## nittergma

I think I messed up your post by doing this Sorry


nittergma said:


> bjust trying this to see if I can do it[/b]


----------



## NanaCaren

tami_ohio said:


> At the funerals for my aunt and uncle, I wore red to each. It was their favorite color. No matter how I felt inside, I knew it would honor them, and they would have been happy I did. Darn, now the tears are starting. Tami


My great grandma made me promise not to wear black to her funeral, she said any other colour was fine. I wore green to her funeral, pink to one grandma's and blue to other grandma's. I was told how inappropriate it was.


----------



## purl2diva

I just finished a dark red sweater and want to set the color before blocking it. I have googled it and some say vinegar and others say vinegar AND salt. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, I too love my cast iron pans. Last year I bought a Kitchen Aid brand Dutch oven that is cast iron with enamel inside,vdoes it ever make great oven stew & is easy to clean if I spray with Pam first. Over the years I have had several Teflon coated pots bt they never seem to last. I have 2 different cast frying pans. Is the corm pan the one that had depressions that look like corn cobs? Saw those in Cabeas.

June, my doctor told me that the shingles vaccine doesn't work 100% but if you still get it it will be much less severe & for a shorter time.

Pammie, happy birthday, hope it's a great one.

Gottastch, my sympathy on the passing of your Aunt,96 is certainy a great lifespan. I agrees it is sad when the only time families get together is funerals, fortunately there are usually a few weddings & anniversaries in the mix too. 

I don't know if it is my IPad or the Internet or KP but this thing is sure weird this morning, hardly any of the photos showed today,just a little box with ?inside & even some avatars are that way??? & then all the Gwennies.


----------



## Sorlenna

nittergma said:


> I think I messed up your post by doing this Sorry


Not at all! Practice is how we learn.  You can also click on "preview" before you post to see if it works--if you're attaching pictures, preview loses the pics, but if you're not including a picture, it's helpful.


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> I am joining in :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So am I, Happy Birthday Pammie 1234


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a matter of remembering to check! I must go back and READ the digest now!
> 
> What is the weather doing in the Channel Islands now!? Do you also have Spring?!


Not really, but its 8C today with a bit of rain and some sun, and where there are sunny sheltered banks the celandines are out! A few primroses and the odd daff. in the garden and the buds on the magnolia are looking fat so if it warms a bit more we'll have flowers.
I've finally written the info to go with my two afghan squares and tried to block them. Seem OK but not my best work - but they are made with love and enthusiasm! Might photo them later but now I need to get tea ready. (By which I mean dinner, but in the at home you had dinner at midday, and tea at night)


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> My great grandma made me promise not to wear black to her funeral, she said any other colour was fine. I wore green to her funeral, pink to one grandma's and blue to other grandma's. I was told how inappropriate it was.


Strange how people get things in their heads. I was told that wearing red to a wedding was inappropriate--yet with the Chinese culture, the bride wears red! And all the wedding garb is bright, whereas here, we seem to frown on things like that. I figure as long as I'm doing something for the right reasons, it's no one else's business. You had your promise to keep, and you did. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Hough is pronounced hoch to rhyme with loch (as in Loch Ness, etc) and you really need the Scottish "ch" (or perhaps it's in German too? ) but usually "ck" is the nearest most people get. Also hied is a corruption of 'head' and rhymes with need.


Near where DD lives in Lincolnshire is a village called Hough - pronounced Huff!


----------



## nittergma

gottastch, I'm sorry to hear about your Aunt. It sounds like you have a lot of good memories to think about. Prayers for grieving,healing and the family. nittergma


gottastch said:


> I got the news that I have been dreading, this morning. My 96 year old dear aunt, who has been in and out of the hospital, has passed away. Dear son is taking this especially hard as Aunt Ella was "one of a kind" and will truly be missed. He remembers her from when my mom would watch him (she lived across the street from my mom). She was always full of life and loved to have fun. I like to think that she is having a very happy reunion with "the old gang" (my mom and dad, Uncle Alex and Aunt Mary and her husband, Fred). Her two sons previously passed too so I'm sure they all are having a grand old time. I was worried that my cousin, Alice (Ella's daughter), might pass before her but thankfully it didn't happen that way. Now maybe after the hoopla of the next few days calms down, Alice can concentrate on her treatments and maybe will change her mind about stopping her chemo. I hate that anymore families seem to only get together for weddings and funerals. Guess that's just the way it goes.
> 
> I thank you all for your love and support and I am sending hugs and prayers to all of you and am giving thanks for having you all in my life!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Strange how people get things in their heads. I was told that wearing red to a wedding was inappropriate--yet with the Chinese culture, the bride wears red! And all the wedding garb is bright, whereas here, we seem to frown on things like that. I figure as long as I'm doing something for the right reasons, it's no one else's business. You had your promise to keep, and you did. :thumbup:


Yes it is strange how things are at times. I have only worn complete black to one funeral, that was my late son in law's.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> So am I, Happy Birthday Pammie 1234


And me, Happy Birthday Pammie 1234. Hope you are having a wonderful day x


----------



## ChrisEl

Sorlenna said:


> Strange how people get things in their heads. I was told that wearing red to a wedding was inappropriate--yet with the Chinese culture, the bride wears red! And all the wedding garb is bright, whereas here, we seem to frown on things like that. I figure as long as I'm doing something for the right reasons, it's no one else's business. You had your promise to keep, and you did. :thumbup:


I had to go to a formal wedding of a family member last year and really struggled to find something appropriate to wear. Ended up with reliable dark blue jacket dress with a few sparkles on it. But when I got to the wedding, all the so-called rules were ignored....people were wearing black, red, etc. Probably all to the good...I think maybe the main rule is not to upstage the bride and no one did that, fortunately.


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mondays child is fair of face,
> Tuesdays child is full of grace,
> Wednesdays child is full of woe,
> Thursdays child has far to go,
> Fridays child is loving and giving,
> Saturdays child works hard for his living,
> And the child that is born on the Sabbath day
> Is bonny and blithe, and good and gay.
> 
> Thursday's child and Friday's child certainly fit my DD2 and DD1 rather well. Wednesday's child seems to apply to me but never saw my life as full of woe.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~I'm a Wednesday child, too...and don't really feel the "woe".....unless that's an anagram for....wonders of earth, or wonderfully over eager...or...winging on eagles....make up any others..... :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> Near where DD lives in Lincolnshire is a village called Hough - pronounced Huff!


We have lots of these odd pronunciations don't we? Eg Worcester said 'wuster'
Leicester 'Lester' and best of all Milngavie outside Glasgow said 'mulgai' to rhyme with sky.
Also I remember friends in USA trying unsuccessfully to drive to La Jolla because they though it would be spelled like its pronounced (la Hoya)


----------



## tami_ohio

I'm only on page 72.  I need to go make some bread. Here is an easy recipe!

Ambers Easy Bread Recipe


1.	In a large bowl, whisk together
2. 2 1/ 2 c of hot water
3.	, 1/3 c of oil ( I use olive oil ),
1/3 c honey
1T of salt.

2. Add 3/4c of flour and whisk for 30 seconds.
Add 1 1/2 T of yeast and whisk for 30 seconds again.
3. Add 2c of flour and mix together with a spoon.
* If you are using a mixer, add the rest of the flour ( The totoal amount of flour added should be 5-7c. Not including the flour used in step 2 )
Let the mixer knead the dough for about 5 minutes
. *If mixing by hand, add the rest of the flour and mix until shaggy looking and hard to work woth the spoon.
Knead in the bowl a few times and then turn out onto the floured counter.
Knead for 5 minutes. The dough should be soft but not sticky.
4. Let rise in a greased, covered bowl for about 30 minutes. 
5.. When the dough is risen heat oven to 175 
6. Grease your bread pans and Divide the dough in two.
7. On the counter, roll your dough out into and oblong shape, pushing out the air bubbles.
8. Roll into a tight cylinder, tuck the ends under and place into the pan.
9. Place loaves into the oven for about 30 minutes or until the dough has risen to fill the pans. 10. Turn your oven up to 350 and cook loaves for about another 30 minutes. Bread is done when it sounds hollow when tapped.


Tami


----------



## Kathleendoris

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning or almost afternoon here  I started to read this morning so I could catch up. Remembered I had an order that had to be done asap, like yesterday. I have just finished it, it has been packaged and ready to go. I must thank Jamie for helping get this finished quickly.
> 
> I think it is time to sit with a tea, put my feet up and play catch up. I hope to get caught up that is.
> 
> Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. Giant ((((((((HUGS))))))))) for all, cause who doesn't like hugs.


And it looks like MY avatar on the post you were reading.!  Good to know I had coffee with you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

angelam said:


> Near where DD lives in Lincolnshire is a village called Hough - pronounced Huff!


Another Lincolnshire one, not far from us, is Cowbit, pronounced Cubbit!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Pammie 1234.
> Thanks for including my sister in your prayers. Unfortunately the painkillers were making her sick so she is on paracetamol, but is taking the antiviral and antibiotic prescribed. The shingles jab is only available for people aged 70 to 79 at the moment, and seems in short supply. Can be done if you are younger and your Dr agrees at a cost of between £150 and £200! Rather too expensive for most people. She is still in lots of pain and is very tired , but hopefully will be better soon.
> We had a good committee meeting yesterday as we got through necessary business, and most importantly, Liz made a lovely sponge cake for us.
> The agent rang today and is bringing a viewer on Friday, so I have to dash around and tidy up. Keep your fingers crossed for me, please.
> I hope all with health or other problems see an improvement soon.
> Take care all.


Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## NanaCaren

tami_ohio said:


> I'm only on page 72.  I need to go make some bread. Here is an easy recipe!
> 
> Ambers Easy Bread Recipe
> 
> This bread sounds so easy and delicious, will have to give it a try.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Not really, but its 8C today with a bit of rain and some sun, and where there are sunny sheltered banks the celandines are out! A few primroses and the odd daff. in the garden and the buds on the magnolia are looking fat so if it warms a bit more we'll have flowers.
> I've finally written the info to go with my two afghan squares and tried to block them. Seem OK but not my best work - but they are made with love and enthusiasm! Might photo them later but now I need to get tea ready. (By which I mean dinner, but in the at home you had dinner at midday, and tea at night)


It is always the Magnolias, here, that herald the spring. My leaves are starting to turn.


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> it is lovely - and she is lovely - we have such a good time on our yarn crawls. --- sam
> 
> AZ Sticks wrote:
> so nice to hear from Katy again isn't it Sam??


      Aw, shucks!


----------



## sassafras123

SouthernGal, yes still enjoying watercolor. Haven't gotten to play with it this week....drat. Will play after Thursday. I am hosting knitting.
Carol, great job on blanket. Love the colors.
Shirley, love your southwest pics. Hope you have chance to play with watercolor. I will get thumb drive Fri. So I can download leaves and have Walmart print.
Gottastch, so sorry your Aunt passed. I wish I had had a chance to know her. She sounds like an exceptional women.
Martina, will keep fingers crossed.
June, will keep Alice in prayers.
TNS, pic of celadines please.
Sam, yep mistletoe is parasite and will kill trees. Draughts not helping.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning or almost afternoon here  I started to read this morning so I could catch up. Remembered I had an order that had to be done asap, like yesterday. I have just finished it, it has been packaged and ready to go. I must thank Jamie for helping get this finished quickly.
> 
> I think it is time to sit with a tea, put my feet up and play catch up. I hope to get caught up that is.
> 
> Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. Giant ((((((((HUGS))))))))) for all, cause who doesn't like hugs.


I'm in on the hugs,


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm always in on the hugs! :mrgreen:

Oh, and I meant to give y'all an update on the Charlotte cardigan--I got the yarn rewound and have looked over the pattern revisions, so as soon as I finish the adult Paloma and a couple of commissions, I'll get back to it. I think it will go faster this time--fingers crossed--and I am starting to feel more positive now.

I also have a design in mind for the blue yarn...must clear the stash a good bit!

And new avatar is younger GD. I'll have to find one of GS for my next avatar.


----------



## ChrisEl

Gottastitch, I am very sorry about your aunt. Watching my family, I think it is hard to be the last one....my own aunt missed those who had gone before so much.


----------



## cmaliza

purl2diva said:


> Another prayer request. My DDIL, Brenda, as I've mentioned before suffers from rheumatoid arthritis. All previous medicines no longer are effective. Tomorrow, she will start a new one. It will be an eight hour infusion. Please pray that she can tolerate the process, that she does not have serious side effects and that it gives her relief from the pain. She is very nervous about this.
> 
> Thank you so much.


~~~Will keep her at the top of the list. My DH has all day infusions each month. He mostly gets bored! He does have a tablet, his phone, there is a tv, but he has to share and if he is not the first one there...no control. :? :? He is able to get up & walk around....pulling his "rack" of meds with him. Do you know the name or general name of the med they will be infusing? PM me if you want to talk/share more. My DH is being teated by a Rheumatologist, so they might be taking smiliar meds? Just an idea.
Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I'm always in on the hugs! :mrgreen:
> 
> Oh, and I meant to give y'all an update on the Charlotte cardigan--I got the yarn rewound and have looked over the pattern revisions, so as soon as I finish the adult Paloma and a couple of commissions, I'll get back to it. I think it will go faster this time--fingers crossed--and I am starting to feel more positive now.
> 
> I also have a design in mind for the blue yarn...must clear the stash a good bit!
> 
> And new avatar is younger GD. I'll have to find one of GS for my next avatar.


LOVE the new avatar,what a sweetheart  :thumbup: 
Good to hear you are feeling more positive always a good sign.


----------



## iamsam

are you going to start pimping out your roving jynx? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> And those are not half of the rooms and shots I took. the braids in the one picture are roving. Was hard to pass that buy, but I have a lot that needs sinning without adding to it...


----------



## iamsam

looks like a great tea party - the little roll ups look yummy. did althea get all her candles blown out at one time? --- sam



darowil said:


> And now how about some photos of a KP TP?


----------



## jheiens

TNS said:


> We know this as "builders'bum" as it used to be so commonly seen on building sites :-o :shock:


Also known as 'plumber's crack' over here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I hope mine turns out exactly 8inch square.!


If y'all do your * very best* to get the squares to 8'' , I'll manage to get them joined. Or maybe I can dump them into Kathy Hinkle's lap. Shhhh . . . . . don't tell.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers for you aunt and for your cousin...hugs and glad you have many happy memories to share.



gottastch said:


> I got the news that I have been dreading, this morning. My 96 year old dear aunt, who has been in and out of the hospital, has passed away. Dear son is taking this especially hard as Aunt Ella was "one of a kind" and will truly be missed. He remembers her from when my mom would watch him (she lived across the street from my mom). She was always full of life and loved to have fun. I like to think that she is having a very happy reunion with "the old gang" (my mom and dad, Uncle Alex and Aunt Mary and her husband, Fred). Her two sons previously passed too so I'm sure they all are having a grand old time. I was worried that my cousin, Alice (Ella's daughter), might pass before her but thankfully it didn't happen that way. Now maybe after the hoopla of the next few days calms down, Alice can concentrate on her treatments and maybe will change her mind about stopping her chemo. I hate that anymore families seem to only get together for weddings and funerals. Guess that's just the way it goes.
> 
> I thank you all for your love and support and I am sending hugs and prayers to all of you and am giving thanks for having you all in my life!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

Tuesday afternoon and guess what I woke up to - an inch of new snow - scream - scream - scream. I talked to gary a moment when he called home - he said they were talking about a big snow storm to happen over the weekend - guess I will have to watch the news and see if bobby has anything to say. I really have had enough of this.

Bentley gets another shot today - he is usually a good sport about it - a few tears and then he is all smiles.

Heidi is leaving the car at the mechanics in bryan and a friend is bringing her home. the car sounds like it is laboring mightly when you speed up - like it really has to work hard to get it up to speed - I do hope it is not the transmission - that is so expensive to have worked on. keep your fingers crossed that it is nothing drastic.

it's spitting snow flakes - little ones - but it is still snow - mother nature must really have a bug up her a**.

had one square done - the first half was the right size - the second half about twice what it should have done so frogged it all out - will try again. who knew trying to get the right size block could be so difficult?

I have a couple of pages to read yet so best get busy - I was spending a lot of time in my email - they really built up over the short time I was off line. I should probably just delete them all - they are 95% recipe sites and heaven knows I have enough of them. lol --- sam


----------



## Designer1234

I just mailed my blocks, Joy -- would you let me know that hey arrive okay? HOpe they travel well. Shirley


----------



## KatyNora

*Happy Birthday, Pammie!!* I hope Birthday Claus has brought you lots of goodies.


----------



## NanaCaren

jheiens said:


> If y'all do your * very best* to get the squares to 8'' , I'll manage to get them joined. Or maybe I can dump them into Kathy Hinkle's lap. Shhhh . . . . . don't tell.
> 
> Ohio Joy


lips are sealed I won't say a word. :lol: :lol: Second square nearly finished.


----------



## iamsam

I am so jealous - flowers in February --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. When I have managed to squeeze the car out of the garage we are going to have a play and twiddle all the knobs to see what they do. I have already figures out the radio, cd, linked my phone to it and found the make up mirror - you know the important things :thumbup:
> 
> I'll leave the technical stuff to Mr P.
> 
> I'm off to lunch with the coven today, so I'm really looking forward to that and then London Girl is coming over for the day on Thursday so I am really s t r e t c h i n g my birthday out.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos of yesterday sunny garden....


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> ...
> 
> had one square done - the first half was the right size - the second half about twice what it should have done so frogged it all out - will try again. who knew trying to get the right size block could be so difficult?
> --- sam


ME!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I used both vinegar and salt to set the berry colored yarn I was using in some Christmas things....and then kept rinsing and rinsing and blotting with a white terry cloth towel until there was no longer any pink bleeding through. I had to actually wind several butterfly bobbins and do the color setting before I could knit them into the white background...it worked. When I blocked the piece, the red didn't bleed into the white at all.



purl2diva said:


> I just finished a dark red sweater and want to set the color before blocking it. I have googled it and some say vinegar and others say vinegar AND salt. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> And now how about some photos of a KP TP?


~~~What wonderful pictures! Glad you "invited" us along to share the fun :thumbup: :thumbup: Any chance of a menu to identify all the goodies? It all looks SOOO good!
Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

Sam we have snow in the forecast clean through til Sunday. Was snowing a bit earlier but has stopped now. I am ready for the snow to stop, the cows have discived they can walk over the fence in some places. :roll: 
I never liked when the babies got their shots. I would get the evil eye for days afterwards. 
I fingers crossed it is not the transmission, ouch on the price for those being replaced. I had that happen with a truck once, they rebuilt the transmission still no much power. Took it back they replaced it that time free of charge, still no power. My uncle came to visit I was telling him about the truck, he went upside listened to it run.came in said I had a leak in the exhaust, we fixed the leak. Truck had lots of power afterwards. 
Of all the things I have knit/ crocheted over the years these squares are proving to be difficult.


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> We have lots of these odd pronunciations don't we? Eg Worcester said 'wuster'
> Leicester 'Lester' and best of all Milngavie outside Glasgow said 'mulgai' to rhyme with sky.
> Also I remember friends in USA trying unsuccessfully to drive to La Jolla because they though it would be spelled like its pronounced (la Hoya)


Never knew that's how Milngavie is pronounced! You learn something new here every day!


----------



## angelam

I have a couple of pages to read yet so best get busy - I was spending a lot of time in my email - they really built up over the short time I was off line. I should probably just delete them all - they are 95% recipe sites and heaven knows I have enough of them. lol --- sam[/quote]

Yes, but you might delete the very best recipe of all!!


----------



## iamsam

i'm surprised at progressive as the uk is that flu and shingles shots are not available to the general population. flu shots we can get at the drug store - shingles probably at the doctor's - but you need only ask and it is yours. I have not had a shingles shot but got both a flu and a pneumonia shot when I left the health spa. --- sam --- and I asked for them.



Kathleendoris said:


> The shingles vaccine has only recently become generally available in the UK and is currently being offered to those who reach their 69th or their 79th birthdays. I think this is intended to gradually catch most of the older population, who are generally more vulnerable to shingles. I expect in due course it will be extended to other groups. I don't know for sure, but I would think it is probably available to others with particular risk factors, just as the 'flu jab is offered routinely to over-65s, but is available to younger people with ongoing health problems.


----------



## KateB

gottastch said:


> I got the news that I have been dreading, this morning. My 96 year old dear aunt, who has been in and out of the hospital, has passed away. Dear son is taking this especially hard as Aunt Ella was "one of a kind" and will truly be missed. He remembers her from when my mom would watch him (she lived across the street from my mom). She was always full of life and loved to have fun. I like to think that she is having a very happy reunion with "the old gang" (my mom and dad, Uncle Alex and Aunt Mary and her husband, Fred). Her two sons previously passed too so I'm sure they all are having a grand old time. I was worried that my cousin, Alice (Ella's daughter), might pass before her but thankfully it didn't happen that way. Now maybe after the hoopla of the next few days calms down, Alice can concentrate on her treatments and maybe will change her mind about stopping her chemo. I hate that anymore families seem to only get together for weddings and funerals. Guess that's just the way it goes.
> 
> I thank you all for your love and support and I am sending hugs and prayers to all of you and am giving thanks for having you all in my life!!!!!!!


So sorry for your loss. I love your image of all "the old gang" back together and having a grand old time. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam

I will join my voice with yours to wish pammie a happy birthday - hope you get to celebrate big time. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> * Happy Birthday! to Pammie1234*


----------



## jknappva

June, my doctor told me that the shingles vaccine doesn't work 100% but if you still get it it will be much less severe & for a shorter time.


I'd heard that,too, Bonnie. But to me, I'd rather not have it at all, but if it lessens the pain and length of suffering, it's well worth it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

but now I need to get tea ready. (By which I mean dinner, but in the at home you had dinner at midday, and tea at night)[/quote]

When I was growing up, dinner was the mid-day meal and supper was the evening meal. Different names for the same meals! If I had to learn English as an adult, I'd be hopelessly lost....
Junek


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> We have lots of these odd pronunciations don't we? Eg Worcester said 'wuster'
> Leicester 'Lester' and best of all Milngavie outside Glasgow said 'mulgai' to rhyme with sky.
> Also I remember friends in USA trying unsuccessfully to drive to La Jolla because they though it would be spelled like its pronounced (la Hoya)


And we have a Gloucester Courthouse in this area. Everyone who has lived here knows how to pronounce it but when we have a news reporter come from outside the area...they always put in that 'es' in the middle of the word when they pronounce it. They only do it a couple of times before I guess one of the 'old-timers' tell them the correct pronunciation.
Junek


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Kate, 42 kids would be enough to make most people run for the hills! My GS started kindergarden this year & there were 31,I think, so they split the class into 2. I think that was a good thing, he seems to doing well. I would think kids could get very lost in a class of 42. You must be an amazing teacher to handle so many.


It was a pretty normal size for the time, but then you were allowed to teach class lessons and not do everything in groups. Don't get me wrong I don't think you should always teach as a class, but I always found that way I still had time later to go back to those who needed extra time, whereas with only being allowed to use group teaching you just ran from one place to another without any spare minutes for anything else. Off my soap box now! :lol: When I returned to teaching after I had my boys I went into Learning Support and spent all my time with the slower learners (although we were not allowed to call them that!) and I loved it. I used to say that you wouldn't get me back into a classroom for all the tea in China. No way would I have given up working with "my" kids, although I was told on more than one occasion (by those who should have known better ) that they were not "my" kids, but still the responsibility of the class teacher....oh yeah, children I may have worked with for six years...oops on that box again!
:shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's how our daughter feels about "her kids" --- she teaches the visually impaired...she makes as many accommodations as possible to keep student in the classroom and then does extra in addition to the classroom.  She does a lot of socialization and other educational lessons with her kids---sometimes even gets them to the doctor appointments for their glasses, etc.



KateB said:


> It was a pretty normal size for the time, but then you were allowed to teach class lessons and not do everything in groups. Don't get me wrong I don't think you should always teach as a class, but I always found that way I still had time later to go back to those who needed extra time, whereas with only being allowed to use group teaching you just ran from one place to another without any spare minutes for anything else. Off my soap box now! :lol: When I returned to teaching after I had my boys I went into Learning Support and spent all my time with the slower learners (although we were not allowed to call them that!) and I loved it. I used to say that you wouldn't get me back into a classroom for all the tea in China. No way would I have given up working with "my" kids, although I was told on more than one occasion (by those who should have known better ) that they were not "my" kids, but still the responsibility of the class teacher....oh yeah, children I may have worked with for six years...oops on that box again!
> :shock:


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> ME!


Re Sam's problems with square size--*Me, too!*

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

NanaCaren said:


> lips are sealed I won't say a word. :lol: :lol: Second square nearly finished.


(Well, don't tell anyone else. lol You know how some people tell everything they know. shhhhhh. . . . . .) giggle

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. When I have managed to squeeze the car out of the garage we are going to have a play and twiddle all the knobs to see what they do. I have already figures out the radio, cd, linked my phone to it and found the make up mirror - you know the important things :thumbup:
> 
> I'll leave the technical stuff to Mr P.
> 
> I'm off to lunch with the coven today, so I'm really looking forward to that and then London Girl is coming over for the day on Thursday so I am really s t r e t c h i n g my birthday out.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos of yesterday sunny garden....


~~~Photos are a treat! *Thanks!*
Enjoy your birthday to the fullest! :thumbup:
(hey...I did it according to my plan! :lol: )


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i'm surprised at progressive as the uk is that flu and shingles shots are not available to the general population. flu shots we can get at the drug store - shingles probably at the doctor's - but you need only ask and it is yours. I have not had a shingles shot but got both a flu and a pneumonia shot when I left the health spa. --- sam --- and I asked for them.


They were giving flu, pnenmonia and shingles shots at the drug stores here. This is the first time I've seen that. I get the flu shot but that's it. A friend had shingles this fall,said he wouldn't wish them on anyone.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is the correct spelling? Springstein or Springsteen? Spelling not being darowil's strongest attribute when typing! Just curious- no criticism intended- I don't think darowil proof-reads!


~~~....steen


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is always the Magnolias, here, that herald the spring. My leaves are starting to turn.


And it's almost the middle of summer before our magnolia trees bloom. But I think we're not thinking of the same plant. 
I'll post a picture of our magnolia tree AND our tulip magnolias.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

jheiens said:


> (Well, don't tell anyone else. lol You know how some people tell everything they know. shhhhhh. . . . . .) giggle
> 
> Ohio Joy


Tee hee I did tell Jamie but I am pretty sure she won't say a word either. I know there are some that just don't keep secrets. Good thing DJ or Seth aren't around.


----------



## KatyNora

Kathy, I'm sorry to hear of your aunt's passing, but thank you for sharing your memories of her. I get the impression she was one of those folks who lived every minute of her life with enthusiasm. Sending you hugs.


----------



## iamsam

left and right has always been a problem for me also - I always have to think of which arm I throw a ball with (left) before I say anything. ---- sam



darowil said:


> b and d and j and y are my too biggest problems with letters.
> Left and right well those are useless (I have a one in two chance of getting them right don't I?). I'll tell David to turn left and point right- don't know he gets confused, any one would think I was giving him conflicting messages. Think he's learning to know that my pointing is much more likely to be right- but not always over helpful when concentrating onn the road.
> Left and right was fun nursing- especially when I first started we needed to give the diagnosis of the patients including left or right when relevant. And waving the relevant arm and saying this one was not considered acceptable. I would know which limb but as far as whether was the left or right limb went that was a different matter. Fortunately if I metally turn someone to face the window at the table from when I was a child I can get it right. So I would quickly mentally turn the bed to face the window and say left or right!
> Multiplication tables- some I know and the rest I have to figure out. At least once I understood them (playing with pegs with Vicky as a pre-schooler putting them into groups of 2 etc the light bulb went on) it helped. I had a teacher who would walk me round and round the school yard going over and over the tables (never felt she was being nasty interestingly enough) but they just didn't go in.
> Really struggled at school until I repeated the second to last year of high school when suddenly something clicked. Did OK with study later and then very well once I went back again as a mature student.
> Mum tells the story of the day I forgot my school reader. Thats allright I confidentally told her I can read it without the reader and 'read' it to her! However despite this early method of 'reading' I did actually learn to read correctly and well.


----------



## iamsam

I grew up in southwestern Pennsylvania- always called it god's country - the mountains - while they are not the rockies - have their own beauty and I loved living there. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have always thought PA was a beautiful place! Your pictures prove that. :thumbup:
> So...how was the food? Wothy of being in the top 10?


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Never knew that's how Milngavie is pronounced! You learn something new here every day!


Quay was a word that always has me stumped!!! How in the world do you get 'K-E-Y' out of that spelling!!! LOL!
junek


----------



## iamsam

we have hush puppies shoes also - I had several pair -very comfy --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> That is what I thought too, I believe, unless memory fails me, it was a brand of school shoe available when I was going to school, here in Australia. I would like to know what Hush Puppies are in US.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> i'm surprised at progressive as the uk is that flu and shingles shots are not available to the general population. flu shots we can get at the drug store - shingles probably at the doctor's - but you need only ask and it is yours. I have not had a shingles shot but got both a flu and a pneumonia shot when I left the health spa. --- sam --- and I asked for them.


We can get our shingles shots at the pharmacy counter here in VA, Sam. My dr. gave me a pneumonia shot and told me since I got it when I was over 65, I wouldn't need another one. But the flu shot I do get every year.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

OOOPS! A 'former' Gwennie! LOL!
Junek


----------



## darowil

Tessadele said:


> Darowil, this really made me laugh, I'm just the same with left & right, Julian always asks "your left or mine?' I don't have any problem with letters, but my younger DD is a leftie too & had trouble as a child because she read everything back to front. I didn't realise she wasn't reading until she did exactly what you did, "read" her school book with it upside down & closed. It took me a long time to teach her to read properly with the book the right way up, she found it much easier to read upside down as that way it's backwards, but now she's bright & has no trouble, she has a photographic memory, but not for maths, ha,ha.
> As for me, I can read & write upside down & backwards, no trouble, but it does surprise the person sitting opposite when I write a message & they don't have to turn it round to read it!! Oh, the joys of being a leftie & different.
> 
> Tessa


I can read upside down but not write- I would need to turn things round so much in my head that I would be muddled. And not backwards either.Wonder why the written word doesn't muck me up then?
Wonder if you daughter still reads the books that way be mentally turning the page upside down? She should learn one of the languages where they go from the back of the book , upside down etc! Don't think I could manage that- especially as I think all those languages use a different alphabet or characters.


----------



## iamsam

great looking baby blanket carol. it's 25° out right now but it feel bitter cold - the dampness doesn't help - plus the wind. I would take 55° too. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Lucky you! We only have 16 degrees. :lol: :lol:
> Tomorrow...the one day I HAVE to go out...only up to 2?
> Yikes! Luckily, today I can stay inside. One reason I am so far behind is I have learned of another new baby due...Sept. so my needles need to hit high speed. I spent the day knitting on a new blanket instead of chatting...or doing anything else! Really indulgent. I have one more square to do, but the yarn I ordered is not coming....waaaay too slow! I have written asking why it is slow. I am anxious to get started!
> Everyone stay, warm (or cool, as desired) and happy!
> Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

thanks patches - that means a lot. --- sam



Patches39 said:


> Sam, your caring and loving spirit, shows faith, and you are a strong man.
> You see who you are by your family. :-D


----------



## jknappva

My sister's sunrise picture from this morning.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> left and right has always been a problem for me also - I always have to think of which arm I throw a ball with (left) before I say anything. ---- sam


I used to wear a ring on my right hand to help me remember left from right. I taught my kids to hold their hands up the one with that made an "L" is left. Was easier seems I don't wear rings any more.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Darowil, boy when you plan a party you really go all out, what a spread!
> 
> Purplefi, the daffodil & crocus are such a breath of spring, so pretty. We are in the deep freeze for at least another week, down to "-40s at night warmest all week is -18C/0F. Long way from spring. The good news is it is bright and sunny. I don't think I could handle weeks of dreary cloudy, rainy days. Isthe flooding finally getting better over there? Haven't heard anything on the news for a few days.
> 
> Another Gwennie,I promise to only click once on my posts from now on.


Everyone bought something to eat, and a few of us had the tiered plates so simply put everthing on them (just as well we had them or they wouldn't have fitted on the table!). Even the teacup sets were bought by one of the ladies. So it didn't take a huge amount of organising but it came off beautifully.
Althea just love dthe cake-it was one of those times when the effort was well worth it. Oh and a cake in an emearresed way. Followed by "It's a cat. I love it!" when she saw what it was. It was rather large for 8 women, but she is going to bring it to our KP catchup tomorrow so more will be eaten then. A few of us will be bringing leftovers in fact.


----------



## iamsam

what is in the little tins? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning or almost afternoon here  I started to read this morning so I could catch up. Remembered I had an order that had to be done asap, like yesterday. I have just finished it, it has been packaged and ready to go. I must thank Jamie for helping get this finished quickly.
> 
> I think it is time to sit with a tea, put my feet up and play catch up. I hope to get caught up that is.
> 
> Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. Giant ((((((((HUGS))))))))) for all, cause who doesn't like hugs.


----------



## irishrose24

Tami,Thank you for posting the Amber's easy bread recipe- can't wait to try it! Sounds great.


----------



## darowil

gottastch said:


> I got the news that I have been dreading, this morning. My 96 year old dear aunt, who has been in and out of the hospital, has passed away. Dear son is taking this especially hard as Aunt Ella was "one of a kind" and will truly be missed. He remembers her from when my mom would watch him (she lived across the street from my mom). She was always full of life and loved to have fun. I like to think that she is having a very happy reunion with "the old gang" (my mom and dad, Uncle Alex and Aunt Mary and her husband, Fred). Her two sons previously passed too so I'm sure they all are having a grand old time. I was worried that my cousin, Alice (Ella's daughter), might pass before her but thankfully it didn't happen that way. Now maybe after the hoopla of the next few days calms down, Alice can concentrate on her treatments and maybe will change her mind about stopping her chemo. I hate that anymore families seem to only get together for weddings and funerals. Guess that's just the way it goes.
> 
> I thank you all for your love and support and I am sending hugs and prayers to all of you and am giving thanks for having you all in my life!!!!!!!


It is very hard for you all to deal with but how lovely for her that she won't need to face her daughter going first. How hard for Alice to deal with the double whammy she has though.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I think a lot of men around in the Teaching Profession at that time took great delight in snuffing out anything a little progressive or creative- they wanted it all by their own unimaginative 'book'. I remember a class mate whose dad was a head Teacher locally who claimed he could stifle that Training College 'nonsense' out of teachers in 3 months only.


~~~sick...and mean! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> She had lived to a ripe old age, but glad she did not have to go through the grief of losing her daughter before her!


Gottastch, I missed your post about your aunt passing. I am sorry to hear this. M sympathy and prayers to your family. Tami


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> what is in the little tins? --- sam


I make tattoo after care for the shop, I have been making it for about 14 years now. I'll send you a tin.


----------



## iamsam

here is a recipe from Wisconsin joy - have we heard from her lately? --- sam

breakfast cookies 
They are a good size, chewy, and tasty. I usually substitute dried cranberries for the raisins and add dried apricots as well. I don't form a ball of dough because it is quite sticky but just plop a chunk of dough on the pan.

Ingredients
3/4 cup whole-wheat pastry flour 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1/4 cup canola oil 
1/4 cup dark brown sugar 
3 tablespoons granulated sugar 
1 egg 
1/4 cup unsweetened applesauce 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup rolled oats 
1/2 cup bran cereal flakes 
1/3 cup raisins 
1/3 cup walnut pieces, lightly toasted in a dry skillet for 2 minutes, until fragrant and chopped

Directions

Place rack in center of oven and preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Whisk together flours, baking soda, cinnamon, and salt in a medium-sized bowl. Combine butter, oil and sugars in the bowl of a stand mixer and mix on high speed, scraping down sides if necessary, until sugars have dissolved and mixture is light in color, about 1 minute. Add egg, applesauce and vanilla and beat an additional 30 seconds. Add flour mixture and beat an additional 30 seconds. Add oats, flakes, raisins and walnuts and mix over low speed just until incorporated. Dough will be slightly sticky and less cohesive than traditional cookie dough. Line a large cookie sheet with parchment paper. Using between 3 to 4 tablespoons of batter, form a ball and place on cookie sheet. Repeat with remaining batter, leaving about 3 inches between cookies. Wet hands and use palm of hand to flatten cookies until about 1/4-inch thick. Bake for 12 minutes, until cookies are fragrant but still soft. Let cookies cool slightly, then transfer to a wire rack to cool completely.

Per cookie (12): Calories: 189; Total Fat: 9.5 grams; Saturated Fat: 2 grams; Protein: 3 grams; Total carbohydrates: 24 grams; Sugar: 11 grams; Fiber: 2 grams; Cholesterol: 21 milligrams; Sodium: 125 milligrams

Wisconsin Joy/tp



Gweniepooh said:


> Um, recipe please.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> My sister's sunrise picture from this morning.
> Junek


That is lovely. Love your sister's photos they are amazing.


----------



## cmaliza

Patches39 said:


> I am joining in :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~Me, too! Happy happy day, Pammie!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And it's almost the middle of summer before our magnolia trees bloom. But I think we're not thinking of the same plant.
> I'll post a picture of our magnolia tree AND our tulip magnolias.
> Junek


The white one June, is the Magnolia Grandiflora, the ones I was refering to are your 'Tulip' trees. M Grandiflora is also a summer flowerer here!


----------



## iamsam

soothing healing energy to you and yours Kathy - what great memories you can recall about this grand old lady - it sounds as though she had a full life. extra blessings for your son - always harder on the young ones. --- sam



gottastch said:


> I got the news that I have been dreading, this morning. My 96 year old dear aunt, who has been in and out of the hospital, has passed away. Dear son is taking this especially hard as Aunt Ella was "one of a kind" and will truly be missed. He remembers her from when my mom would watch him (she lived across the street from my mom). She was always full of life and loved to have fun. I like to think that she is having a very happy reunion with "the old gang" (my mom and dad, Uncle Alex and Aunt Mary and her husband, Fred). Her two sons previously passed too so I'm sure they all are having a grand old time. I was worried that my cousin, Alice (Ella's daughter), might pass before her but thankfully it didn't happen that way. Now maybe after the hoopla of the next few days calms down, Alice can concentrate on her treatments and maybe will change her mind about stopping her chemo. I hate that anymore families seem to only get together for weddings and funerals. Guess that's just the way it goes.
> 
> I thank you all for your love and support and I am sending hugs and prayers to all of you and am giving thanks for having you all in my life!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathleendoris

thewren said:


> i'm surprised at progressive as the uk is that flu and shingles shots are not available to the general population. flu shots we can get at the drug store - shingles probably at the doctor's - but you need only ask and it is yours. I have not had a shingles shot but got both a flu and a pneumonia shot when I left the health spa. --- sam --- and I asked for them.


Most of these are available more generally, but only on a paid-for basis. For the older age group, or vulnerable people, they are free of charge. Are they available without any cost in the States? That rather contradicts all we have been led to believe about health provision in the US.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> Put * first, then . Type what you want in the color bold, then use the [/ color] (without the space) and follow that with *. The bits have to be "together" in the reply. Click on quote reply to this post and look at the last part of the post.
> 
> *Like this*




*Hello everyone*

Yay! I did it! And I took notes in my phone for future reference! Tami


----------



## iamsam

try making it bold and then add the color. --- sam as though I would know - I have yet to master the color part.



Gweniepooh said:


> Now you've run into a problem I've been pondering....how do you do color AND bold together? I've played around with it several times but have yet found the correct combination so that it works. TUTORIAL NEEDED.....LOL anyone who knows please give us advise.....XOXOXO


----------



## tami_ohio

Happy Birthday Pammie 1234!

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> That is lovely. Love your sister's photos they are amazing.


Ditto!


----------



## Bonnie7591

June the flowers & sunset are beautiful.

I saw on the news today where 25California kids are sick with a polio-like illness, isn't that scary


----------



## iamsam

I was teasing you angelam - in your post you said "I had it stolen" and I was just asking why. --- sam



angelam said:


> You tell me why it was stolen! Wish I knew! But it never was found. It vanished overnight from outside my house! My policeman SIL says it would have been broken in to pieces and over in Europe before I ever realised it had gone.


----------



## darowil

As so many have answered how to bold and colour at the same time I will just delete it and say hi and goodbye. Going out for the morning should be back this afternoon I think. Need to get to work on my February UFO to finish it inthe next couple of days. And send out some simple patterns I have promised as well. And write up my heels for the workshop. With all this how do I expect to get the knitting done? let alone KTP


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> Most of these are available more generally, but only on a paid-for basis. For the older age group, or vulnerable people, they are free of charge. Are they available without any cost in the States? That rather contradicts all we have been led to believe about health provision in the US.


I have to pay a copay for mine. Wish it was free though.


----------



## iamsam

definitely --- sam



KatyNora said:


> Aw, shucks!


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is strange how things are at times. I have only worn complete black to one funeral, that was my late son in law's.


I didn't wear any black to my other sisters funeral and while no-one said anything I felt conspicuous as I was the only family member without any on (Sarah's a few weeks later with the parrot jumper dealt with that as the jumper was black, and I think wore it with black trousers)


----------



## gottastch

Thanks everyone for your thoughts, prayers and hugs. Cousin Alice is busy with arrangements and that will get her through the next few days. There is some family still out that way so she will have support, if she lets them give it 

Yes, my aunt was one of those who loved life and had many, many friends in her lifetime. She loved to dance and would never seem to get tired. That's my happy memory I hold of her now, thinking she is in that "better place" dancing away with her husband, having full use of all her extremities and can talk and laugh once again


----------



## iamsam

I wonder why he said that - my doctor said every five years or less for the pneumonia shot. I don't know about the shingles shot - I will ask the pharmacist the next time I go in. --- sam



jknappva said:


> We can get our shingles shots at the pharmacy counter here in VA, Sam. My dr. gave me a pneumonia shot and told me since I got it when I was over 65, I wouldn't need another one. But the flu shot I do get every year.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

what a quiet scene - beautiful sky. --- sam



jknappva said:


> My sister's sunrise picture from this morning.
> Junek


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> looks like a great tea party - the little roll ups look yummy. did althea get all her candles blown out at one time? --- sam


No- she needed a few goes.


----------



## iamsam

i'm looking forward to getting it. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I make tattoo after care for the shop, I have been making it for about 14 years now. I'll send you a tin.


----------



## iamsam

insurance will pay for most of it - I suppose most everyone has a copay - medicare covers the whole think I believe.

healthcare here is expensive - and so is insurance - the reason why we had so many uninsured people. obamacare was supposed to make insurance available at a reasonable cost - with vouchers for those making little money. i'm not sure how it is working out. policies with little copay are much more expensive than with big copays. however - if the copay is $1000 or more - what is the sense of having insurance - the average person would be constantly paying for anything medical. my main problem with obamacare is that they passed the bill before they decided what it was going to be and how it was going to work. kind of putting the horse before the cart in my mind. I also disagree with the fine for not buying insurance. goes against my idea of freedom. now I best get off the soap box. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Most of these are available more generally, but only on a paid-for basis. For the older age group, or vulnerable people, they are free of charge. Are they available without any cost in the States? That rather contradicts all we have been led to believe about health provision in the US.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> My great grandma made me promise not to wear black to her funeral, she said any other colour was fine. I wore green to her funeral, pink to one grandma's and blue to other grandma's. I was told how inappropriate it was.


And what did those that told you that know! For that matter, I seldom wear all black to funerals. For one, the black tops I have are everyday wear and show it. I seldom dress up anymore. And when I do, I can't wear heels. Even the slight heel I wore Sunday for a Christening killed my knee. I am still feeling it. Too much arthritis behind the knee cap. But anyway, to my mind, funerals are to celebrate the life of the deceased, not to make the grief everyone feels worse. That was why I wore red to my aunt and uncle's funeral. 
Tami


----------



## ChrisEl

jknappva said:


> And it's almost the middle of summer before our magnolia trees bloom. But I think we're not thinking of the same plant.
> I'll post a picture of our magnolia tree AND our tulip magnolias.
> Junek


These always say the South (U.S.) to me...so lovely.


----------



## iamsam

I had heard that - yes - very scary. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> June the flowers & sunset are beautiful.
> 
> I saw on the news today where 25California kids are sick with a polio-like illness, isn't that scary


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> Put * first, then . Type what you want in the color bold, then use the [/ color] (without the space) and follow that with *. The bits have to be "together" in the reply. Click on quote reply to this post and look at the last part of the post.
> 
> *Like this*




*Trying this again to see if * I can get it to work?
Yaay, it did!


----------



## KateB

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Pammie 1234.
> Thanks for including my sister in your prayers. Unfortunately the painkillers were making her sick so she is on paracetamol, but is taking the antiviral and antibiotic prescribed. The shingles jab is only available for people aged 70 to 79 at the moment, and seems in short supply. Can be done if you are younger and your Dr agrees at a cost of between £150 and £200! Rather too expensive for most people. She is still in lots of pain and is very tired , but hopefully will be better soon.
> We had a good committee meeting yesterday as we got through necessary business, and most importantly, Liz made a lovely sponge cake for us.
> The agent rang today and is bringing a viewer on Friday, so I have to dash around and tidy up. Keep your fingers crossed for me, please.
> I hope all with health or other problems see an improvement soon.
> Take care all.


Good luck with the viewing!


----------



## tami_ohio

ChrisEl said:


> I had to go to a formal wedding of a family member last year and really struggled to find something appropriate to wear. Ended up with reliable dark blue jacket dress with a few sparkles on it. But when I got to the wedding, all the so-called rules were ignored....people were wearing black, red, etc. Probably all to the good...I think maybe the main rule is not to upstage the bride and no one did that, fortunately.


The only "rule" I follow for weddings, though I never really heard of any, is I don't wear all black, and I don't wear all white. The dress I chose for DS's wedding was available in 3 colors only. One looked horrible on me, one was black, which I loved, and one was a beautiful pink. I would never wear all black to my DS's wedding, even if I didn't like his bride to be, and I do love her, so the black was out. The pink is one I wear a lot of, and was the bride's choice. Let me see if I can find a pic quick. This isn't the one I was thinking of, but will do. The lighting wasn't very good in the hall for casual snap shots. 
Tami


----------



## iamsam

let me try.


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> And new avatar is younger GD. I'll have to find one of GS for my next avatar.


She's gorgeous!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-242057-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

